# Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar



## Unregistriert (16 Dezember 2006)

Habe seit ca. 2Monaten alle 14 Tage eine SMS und Dienstanfrage für Klingeltöne auf dem Handy. Mir werden von der Firma Pitch jeweils 2,99 von der Handyrechnung abgebucht. Ich habe dieses Abo nie bestellt, dort nie etwas abgerufen und die Telefonnnr. sowie die Emailadresse sind nicht erreichbar.Antworte ich auf die SMS (Kurzwahl6729) mit Stop Abo o.ä.wird dies nicht berechnet und hat leider auch keine Konsequenz. Bei meinem Betreiber (Mobilcom) hat man die nicht-Erreichbarkeit des Fremdanbieters zwar registriert,aber die glauben mir eh nicht, dass ich nie ein Abo eingegangen bin. Gibts mehr Leute, denen so etwas passiert ist?


----------



## Reducal (16 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Bist du Vertrags- oder Prepaidkunde bei T-Mobile? Im Vertragsfall wäre es möglich, die Leistung aus der Rechnung zu kürzen und nur den unstrittigen Teil zu bezahlen. Wenn man dann das ordentlich mit Argumenten in ein Widerspruchsschreiben packt und dem Anbieter zur Kenntnis gibt, könnte das einen befriedigenden Dialog eröffnen.


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Bin Vertragskunde bei Mobilcom D2. Die interessieren sich aber nicht weiter für Fremdanbieter-Abos, da wahrscheinlich jeder 3. behauptet, die Abos nicht haben zu wollen...und sie auch nieeee aboniert zu haben.


----------



## BenTigger (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ob die das interessiert oder nicht, würde mich nicht im geringsten interessieren.
Wenn ich etwas nicht bestellt habe, bezahle ich es nicht und wenn die es nicht interessiert, das ich nicht zahle, dann ist mir das nur recht. Sollte die das aber doch interessieren, das ich nicht zahle, dann müssten die mir schon schwarz auf weis belegen, das ICH die Dienstleistung bestellt habe. Nur dann würde ich zahlen, wenn die MIR nachweisen, das ich das auch bestellt habe.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Zum Stichwort Pitch / The Music Solution (TMS) / splashmobile fällt mir folgende Nachrichtenmeldung ein:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=44486

Diensteanbieter ist


> Impressum
> Pitch Entertainment Group Ltd
> 62 - 65 Chandos Place
> London WC2N 4LP UK
> ...



Nur findet sich dazu kein Eintrag, zumindest über http://www.rp-online.de/app/handelsregister/

Vielleicht klappt aber auch dieser Kontakt besser (splashmobile)


> Kontaktinformationen:
> SplashMobile
> c/o IPX
> Fritz-Vomfelde-Str 26
> ...


----------



## littlebird's prompter (17 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Da sollte man auch mal in UK nachsehen:
Grumbletext
Für was hat man dort gute Freunde...


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Dezember 2006)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hi Jeremy,
das ist der falsche link, I suppose 
der ist besser
Nothing for unwell & kind regards
Kommt ja nicht so oft vor, dass wir in Deutschland von was betroffen sind, das in UK schon über ein Jahr für Furore sorgt...

@TSCoreNinja:


> Vielleicht klappt aber auch dieser Kontakt besser (splashmobile)
> ...
> SplashMobile
> c/o IPX
> ...



kuckste hier
http://whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/539594.html

australische Beschwerden über eine Firma...


> I've also got the contact details of this d*** company.
> Ericsson IPX
> www.ipxau.com
> [email protected]***.th


IPX scheint ein Zahlungsanbieter zu sein.
s.a. (schwedisch)
hier

auf deutsch hier
http://www.erics***.com/solutions/ipx/

Würde mich doch interessieren, ob es dazu vom Pressesprecher eine Stellungnahme gibt. Komisch, das...


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,
ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem. Mir wurde auch ein Abbo für 2,99€ von Pitch untergejubelt, auch von der gleichen Kurzwahl! Ich bin Vodafonekunde und habe einfach beim Vodafone-Kundenservice angerufen und der netten Dame erklärt das mir immer 2,99 für ein Abbo abgezogen werden, das ich nicht bestellt habe. Da fragte mich die Dame ob der Anbieter Pitch sei, ich sagte ja das ist richtig. Sie sagte, sie löscht es sofort! 
Anscheinend ist der Anbieter dort bekannt. Versuch es doch nochmal so wie ich. Ich bin sicher dein Abbo wird auch sofort gelöscht!
mfg Andy


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist der Anbieter dort bekannt. Versuch es doch nochmal so wie ich. Ich bin sicher dein Abbo wird auch sofort gelöscht!
> mfg Andy




Hallo,

lesen kannst du aber? Er schrieb doch er ist bei []. Da wird Vodafone keinen Finger rühren.

Gruß Marco

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Da fragte mich die Dame ob der Anbieter Pitch sei, ich sagte ja das ist richtig. Sie sagte, sie löscht es sofort!
> Anscheinend ist der Anbieter dort bekannt.


Dass E*bekannt ist, davon sollte man ausgehen


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo Leute 
Ich bin auch auf den [ edit] reingefallen.
Kündigen kann man unter der Rufnummer 018050088055 oder per 
email: [email protected] 

Hat bei mir funktioniert
viel erfolg


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte heute das gleiche Problem mit dem Pitch Abo. Ich bin auch bei Vodafone und auf meine telefonische Anfrage wie ich dieses Abo kündigen kann wurde mir nur gesagt "wenden Sie sich an den Anbeiter"!

Denn Pitch war zwar gesperrt, ist aber bei vodafone seit kurzem wohl wieder aktiv und die Sperre wurde aufgehoben. 

Unter der Telefonnummer: 01805/0088055 - wie schon erwähnt wurde handelt es sich hierbei um die Firma SPLASH - kann man das Abo kündigen. Zumindest habe ich nach dem Telefonat eine Kündigungsbestätigung bekommen und hoffe nun auf meiner Rechnung nichts mehr zu finden.

Grüße
Christiane


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,
ich bekam die SMS auch von 6729. Ich habe angeblich ein Abo bei Pitch fuer 2,99 bestellt. Komisch ist es: ich bin Kunde bei Talkline und die SMS kam von Vodafone! Die wissen davon angeblich gar nichts. Mein Anbieter kann bei mir keine Abos sehen. Komisch ist nur, dass ich die SMS bekommen habe, kurz danach als ich mir von Talkline ein Klingelton heruntergaladen hab. Leute hilf mir bitte!!! Ich habe mich schon an Vodafone und an Talkline gewand, aber die koenne nichts machen.
MfG


----------



## robby (23 Januar 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hallo leute,
versucht es mal wie folgt:

über google "splashmobile" dort wählt ihr dann eure sprache und
schon seit drin. und dann ganz einfach eine sms mit "stop splash"
an die "88044" und ihr seit den scheiß los....

grüße robby

PS. und vergesst eure anbieter, die helfen euch nicht....


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Januar 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

ich hab bei splash angeufen die waren ganz freundlich und sagten es gibt wohl dienste die denen die telefonnummern verkaufen die können die aber nciht nennen... nach einem kurzen gespräch hat die mich aus der verteilerliste rausgenommen... und ich habe sofort eine bestätigungssms bekommen


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Ob die das interessiert oder nicht, würde mich nicht im geringsten interessieren.
> Wenn ich etwas nicht bestellt habe, bezahle ich es nicht und wenn die es nicht interessiert, das ich nicht zahle, dann ist mir das nur recht. Sollte die das aber doch interessieren, das ich nicht zahle, dann müssten die mir schon schwarz auf weis belegen, das ICH die Dienstleistung bestellt habe. Nur dann würde ich zahlen, wenn die MIR nachweisen, das ich das auch bestellt habe.




Das ist ja auch meine Ansicht, das Problem ist nur wenn die auf stur stellen und anstatt es dir zu belegen oder dabei zu helfen die Sache aus dem Weg zu schaffen, dir einfach auf grund der Nichtzahlung das Handy sperren und dir dann auch noch diese kosten aufzulegen! Was würdest du dann tun? Ich bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe seit ca. 2Monaten alle 14 Tage eine SMS und Dienstanfrage für Klingeltöne auf dem Handy. Mir werden von der Firma Pitch jeweils 2,99 von der Handyrechnung abgebucht. Ich habe dieses Abo nie bestellt, dort nie etwas abgerufen und die Telefonnnr. sowie die Emailadresse sind nicht erreichbar.Antworte ich auf die SMS (Kurzwahl6729) mit Stop Abo o.ä.wird dies nicht berechnet und hat leider auch keine Konsequenz. Bei meinem Betreiber (Mobilcom) hat man die nicht-Erreichbarkeit des Fremdanbieters zwar registriert,aber die glauben mir eh nicht, dass ich nie ein Abo eingegangen bin. Gibts mehr Leute, denen so etwas passiert ist?



Hallo! 
Mir geht es genauso! Bin auch bei Mobilcom und die verhalten sich ganz schön arrogant! Ich weiss auch nicht mehr was ich noch tun soll! 
Wenn du weitergekommen bist dann schreib das doch bitte mal hier!
habe auch noch andere postings geschrieben, die den ganzen ärger noch etwas näher beschreiben!


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Januar 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Reducal schrieb:


> Bist du Vertrags- oder Prepaidkunde bei T-Mobile? Im Vertragsfall wäre es möglich, die Leistung aus der Rechnung zu kürzen und nur den unstrittigen Teil zu bezahlen. Wenn man dann das ordentlich mit Argumenten in ein Widerspruchsschreiben packt und dem Anbieter zur Kenntnis gibt, könnte das einen befriedigenden Dialog eröffnen.



Naja oder auch noch und die sperren einem glatt das Handy! so macht es zumindestens MOBILCOM!


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und die sperren einem glatt das Handy!


In so einem Fall lohnt es sich zu kämpfen, wenn man kann. Siehe z. B. dies hier: 





Der Jurist schrieb:


> Anschluss-Sperre geht nicht, wenn  Du der ..... den unstreitigen Betrag überweist. vgl § 19 Abs. 4 TKV. Bei begründeten Einwendungen ist eine Sperre nicht zulässig.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Februar 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich bin ein Kunde der Firma Talkeline und hatte das gleiche Problem mit dem Abo von Pitch. Mir hat der Kundenservice von Talkeline die Telef.Nr. der Firma Splash.de gegeben wo auch der Anbieter Pitch bekannt ist. Nach einem kurzen aber nicht sehr netten Gespäch mit dem Kundenbetreuer hat man dort Mein Abo gekündigt. Hier nun die Telefonnummer 018050088055 und viel Glück!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Februar 2007)

Hallo!
Auch ich habe das "tolle Abo" für 2,99 € in Anspruch genommen. Eigentlich wollte ich nur dieses schöne Lied von Nelly Furtado haben, "All Good Things". Tja und ich habe echt nicht schlecht geguckt, als das 19-Sekunden-Lied anfing zu laufen. Finde es eine Frechheit, denn es ist unverkennbar, dass es sich einfach nur um eine billige und schlecht aufgenommene Version von einer Hobby-Sängerin oder sowas in der Art handelt. Es rauscht, ist ganz und gar nicht die Stimme von Nelly Furtado und auch ohne jedes Rhythmusgefühl. Also echt, was ist denn das für eine *[...]* der Leute??
Und dafür muss man 3 € bezahlen und nochmal Geld für eine SMS ausgeben um das Abo zu kündigen??! Also das finde ich einfach nur unverschämt!

Kann nur empfehlen eine SMS mit "*[...]*" an die *[...]* zu senden, das Abo wird sofort gekündigt. Hat bei mir auch unverzüglich und problemlos funktioniert.

Hier könnt ihr euch die AGB's durchlesen:
ht*p://w*w.splashmobile.com/terms.php

Viel Erfolg!

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Wir können (und wollen) nicht prüfen, ob das hier alle funktioniert wie dargestellt.]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## moto-crosstoty (15 Februar 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo alle miteinander,
das gleiche habe ich seit Okt.06 mit Talkline durch.Im Sep. bekam ich eine SMS mit einen gratis Klingelton, was ich auch inanspruch genommen habe und kurz darauf kam eine neue SMS das ich ein Abo für 2,99 euro erworben habe! Habe sofort ,,Storno`` darauf zurückgeschickt,aber vergeblich. Habe schon X-telef.
mit Talkline geführt und viele E-Mail verschickt :wall: aber vergebens!!! Jetzt habe ich den Fall meinen Anwalt übergeben und wir werden einen knallharten Prozeß führen. Ich laß dann wieder von mir hören!!! Mir geht es ja hauptsächlich um die Kids, die sich nun gar nicht dagegen wehren können.

Seid alle gegrüßt
moto-crosstoty


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hey Leute, 

ich möchte mich mal herzlich bedanken, Ihr habt mir grad ganz schön weitergeholfen!!! Ich selber arbeite für Talkline in einem von vielen neuen Talkline Shops und ich hatte nen Kunden mit demselben Problem wie Ihr! Dem konnt ich grad durch Euch diese bescheidenen Abos wieder rausnehmen 


Grüße Steffy


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ! Dem konnt ich grad durch Euch diese bescheidenen Abos wieder rausnehmen


bescheiden im Sinne von geringfügig oder in Sinne von mickrig...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo. ich habe lezten samsta vo der firma splash eine sms bekommen. Da stand drinn daß die mein Abo eingerichtet haben und dafür pro Woche von mir 2.99 € haben wollen. Ist ja gut und schön aber ich habe den Mist nie bestellt.
Hab dann sofort die Hotline angerufen ( für 14 cent die Minute) und denen dann mal ziemlich verständlich meine Meinung gesagt.
Daraufhin wollten die dann meine Kontonummer haben um mir 14,95€ auf mein Konto zurückzuüberweisen!!!!!
Haben die von mir nicht bekommen.
Meine Meinung zu dieser Firma ist daß da die rdechte Hand nicht weiß was die linke tut.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Februar 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

HMeiner Tochter (13 Jahre alt) hat dieses Abo auch versehentlich aktiviert.
Da sie Kunde bei Vodafone ist, haben wir dort sofort auf der Internet-Seite
nachgeschaut und da war unter "meine Abos" die Vertrags-Nr. und der Hinweis "pitch" aufgeführt. Wir haben dann sofort per E-Mail bei Vodafone storniert. Unter "meine Abos" war dann auch kein Vermerk mehr und es hieß
"keine Abos vorhanden". Als wir dann gemerkt haben, dass trotzdem wöchentlich Euro 2,99 von der Handykarte abgebucht werden, haben wir glücklicherweise diese Seite entdeckt. Das Abo haben wir dann per SMS mit "STOPP SPLASH" an 88044 storniert  (haben auch eine SMS mit OK bekommen).
Ich frage mich nur, wie viele Leute dieses Abo nicht loswerden, weil sie z.B.
keinen Internet-Anschluss haben, oder wie viele ältere Menschen, die ihr Handy nur ab und zu benutzen und sich nicht richtig auskennen hier [.......] werden. Ob sich hierfür die Medien interessieren, diesen [.......] publik zu machen?

_Zwei Wörter wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Februar 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo Leute,
nur um mal den Verbreitungsgrad des "Splash-Abos" darzustellen, ich bin bei O2 und habe das gleiche Problem.
Bei mir wurden in meiner aktuellen Rechnung auch 5,-€ für ein nicht bestelltes Abo abgebucht. Die Benachrichtigung, dass ich dieses Abo bestellt hätte, bekam ich am 24.02.07, die Kosten sind aber schon für den 08.02. und 15.02.07 berechnet worden.
Jetzt habe ich mit meinem Netzanbieter telefoniert und den Sachverhalt geschildert und die Adresse, E-Mail-Adresse und Telefonnummer der Firma Splash bekommen. Dort war das Problem auch bekannt.
Aber das Gute, O2 hat mir 5,-€ Gesprächsguthaben gutgeschrieben.

Das Abo habe ich aber auch noch zusätzlich per SMS gekündigt und auch prompt eine Bestätigung bekommen.


Hier mal meine Adressen:
Fritz-Vomfelde-Str. 26
40547 Düsseldorf

hotline.de @ ipx.com

01805 342022


----------



## Minech (2 März 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



robby schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> versucht es mal wie folgt:
> 
> über google "splashmobile" dort wählt ihr dann eure sprache und
> ...



hallo
ich kann dir da nur recht geben.ganz wichtig für alle anderen : macht es so wie robby es beschrieben hat, sms an 88044 und du wirst sofort gekündigt!
grüße minech


----------



## Unregistriert (2 März 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo
Auch Ich habe seit Dezember ständig Abbuchungen auf meiner Handyrechnung gehabt in höhe von jeweils 2,99 €.Da ich aber ein Diensthandy habe und die Rechnung zu meinem Arbeitgeber geht stand ich kurz vor einer Abmahnung.Nach langem Telefonieren  mit E-Plus und der Firma Ericson IPX und viel nachfragen bin ich auf die Firma Splash Mobile gestossen oder auch bekant als Pitch Mobile beides ein und die selbe Firma besitzer ist ein Engländer.
Zu finden unter splashmobile.com Dort findet mann auch eine Telefonnummer 0180/50088055 dort kann mann anrufen und den feinen Premiumdienst kündigen.Ich bekomme aufjedenfall das Geld komplett zurückgebucht nachdem ich ein bisschen Lauter geworden bin.
Hoffentlich hilft dieses denjenigen weiter die ebenfalls auf diese feinen SMS reinfallen.
MfG
A.M


----------



## proog (2 März 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Kunde der Firma Talkeline und hatte das gleiche Problem mit dem Abo von Pitch. Mir hat der Kundenservice von Talkeline die Telef.Nr. der Firma Splash.de gegeben wo auch der Anbieter Pitch bekannt ist. Nach einem kurzen aber nicht sehr netten Gespäch mit dem Kundenbetreuer hat man dort Mein Abo gekündigt. Hier nun die Telefonnummer 018050088055 und viel Glück!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Richtigstellung: splash.de bietet keine Klingeltöne und auch keine Abos an, siehe hierzu auch:

http://blog.splash.de/2007/03/02/talklineklingeltonabo/


----------



## Unregistriert (14 März 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo alle Mitgeschädigten! ) 

Ich war echt am Verzweifeln, weil ich dieses Splash-Ding schon seit Monaten versuche, loszuwerden. Dann bin ich auf euch gestossen. Habe dann die Info mit der Telefonnummer 018050088055 gelesen und da gleich mal angerufen. Die Dame am Telefon war sehr freundlich, hat mein Abo gleich gekündigt UND das Allerbeste ist, dass ich 10 mal 2,99 € zurückbekomme, da ich schon x-Mal diese blöde "Stop-Splash" sms geschickt habe, was aber ja nix gebracht hat. 

Also, einfach da anrufen und dann sollte es funktionieren! 

Viel Glück! 
LG
MS


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

wenn jemand dieses Abo bekommen hat und weiß nicht wie es daszu kam ist es auch möglich das Abo nach §§ 119, 123 BGB anzufechten und das Geld zurück verlange. 
die art und weise wie splashmobile versucht leute zu "neppen" erscheint schon sehr grenzwertig


----------



## Reducal (20 März 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....das Abo nach §§ 119, 123 BGB anzufechten und das Geld zurück verlange.


Suuuper Ratschlag, wenn oft die Betroffenen gar nicht wissen, wer der Anbieter ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,

ich habe gerade vor einer halben Stunde während der Heimfahrt von der Schule eine SMS erhalten, dass mein Service WAP Abo:Splash von "Ericsson" eingerichtet wurde.
Und 2,99€ abgebucht wurden. 
Ich war natürlich total überrascht, da ich generell keine Klingeltöne oder sonstiges Zeugs was Geld kostet und mir nix bringt nicht bestell.

Also dort angerufen, eine recht nette Dame am Telefon gehabt;
sie hat dann das komische Abo gekündigt.
Auf Nachfrage kam dann raus, dass ich angeblich am 8.11. ein Klingelton runtergeladen haben soll und das die ganze Sache seitdem läuft. Jetzt weiß ich auch, wo mein Geld die ganze Zeit hinkommt, da mein Guthaben ständig leer ist. Jedenfalls meinte sie, ich hätte doch Bestätigungs-SMS erhalten, was natürlich nicht der Fall war, sonst hätte ich das ganze etwas früher beendet...

Die Gesamtkosten beliefen sich dann auf geschlagene 17,94€.
Die lass ich mir jetzt zurückerstatten. Falls dabei irgendwas falsch läuft oder wenn noch mal irgendwas kommt, dann gibts rechtlichen Beistand.

Ich kann mich nur einer vorherigen Meinung anschließen; dort ist anscheinend alles ziemlich chaotisch.

Grüße, Felix


----------



## Unregistriert (27 März 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hallo,
ich habe auch genau dieses Problem gehabt. Seit 2 Monaten wurden mir wöchenlich 2,99€ abgezogen. Das Abo hab ich jetzt gekündigt. Aber wie krieg ich mein Geld zurück?
Bin bei O2 und sie meinen, sie haben damit nichts zu tun.
Kann mir jemand helfen?
danke und Grüße 
Peri


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das Abo hab ich jetzt gekündigt. Aber wie krieg ich mein Geld zurück?


Gar nicht - du hast das Abo eingerichtet, dann musst du auch dafür zahlen. Nur was du zuvor beauftragt hast, hättest du kündigen können. Einge von diesen Unternehmen zeigen sich kulant und erstatten etwas von den Einnahmen zurück, das aber ist nicht die Regel und obendrein noch sehr großzügig.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 März 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Herr Reducal,

ich kann mit Sicherheit sagen: Ich habe kein Abo angerichtet; und trotzdem wurde mir Geld abgebucht....

Und selbst wenn, so hätte mir jeden Monat zumindest mitgeteilt werden sollen, dass wieder 2,99€ abgebucht wurden. Oder warum wurde mir es denn plötzlich nach 5 Monaten auf einmal mitgeteilt....?

Und somit ist es nicht sehr großzügig, sondern nur gerecht, wenn ich denn mein Geld, dass mir für nix [.....] wurde, wieder zurückbekomme, oder nicht?


Peri,
falls ein ähnlicher Fall vorliegt, dann einfach bei 018050088055 anrufen und die Sachlage schildern.
Falls natürlich ein Abo bestellt wurde, kann ich nur sagen: Selber Schuld.

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (28 März 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

@ Peri, es liegt mir fern, dir hier nahetreten zu wollen. Dein Fall ist so, wie er sich für dich darstellt nicht selten. Sehr selten ist aber die Afklärung des Sachverhalts in so einer Situation.

Das Problem: wie kommt die Firma dazu, dein Guthaben (ich nehme an Prepaid) zu belasten? Mal so eben von sich aus eine x-beliebige Handynummer in das Abrechnungssystem einzupflegen würde eine Betrugshandlung darstellen.


----------



## KatzenHai (28 März 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Mal ganz allgemein:

Wenn mir mein Handybetreiber Geld abbucht - egal ob monatlich oder vom Prepaid-Guthaben - macht er das, weil wir einen entsprechenden Vertrag haben: Er darf Verbindungsentgelte einziehen.

So.

Das gilt einfach so.

Was sind aber Verbindungsentgelte, über die er meine Zustimmung zum Einzug hat? Eben. Nur die, die aus dem Vertragsverhältnis zu ihm stammen.

Welche auch sonst? Er stellt Entgelte fest (prüft ggf.) und kassiert.

Da er aber mein einziger Vertragspartner ist, trete ich mit Einwänden auch nur ihm gegenüber. Andere buchen ja bei mir nicht ab, das macht nur er. Und er muss mir beweisen (!), dass der das darf.

Wenn's sein muss, in jedem einzelnen Fall wieder.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,

auch mir ist es passiert dass ich auf einmal ein Splash - Abo hatte... ?!? Fragt mich nicht wie. 
Habe eine SMS mit STOP SPLASH an die 88044 geschickt und es kam auch promt eine Antwort SMS: Gratis Nachricht: Si haben, wie gewünscht alle Splash Dienste und Werbung gekündigt. Hilfe? Rufen Sie uns an: 0180 500 88 0 55 Absender: Splash.

Ich bin gespannt ob wirklich nix mehr kommt aber ich denke das wars


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Die Internetsite ist: [noparse]www.splashmobile.de[/noparse]
folgende Daten kann man der Seite entnehmen:

TMS Germany GMBH
62 - 65 Chandos Place
London
WC2N 4LP
UK

Geschäftsführer: *****
UST-Ident-Nr.: DE250233440
Registergericht: Amtsgericht Dusseldorf, Germany
Handelsregister Nr.: HRB 158746
Steuernummer: 25/246/78207

Ich frage grade beim Amtsgericht in Düsseldorf nach, wo man Herrn **** in Deutschland finden kann. Das Abo kann man mit einer SMS "STOP SPLASH" an 90009 kündigen.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 April 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Die Firma sitzt nicht in Düsseldorf sondern in München. Die Angaben im Impressum sind falsch. Vermutlich wird hier bewusst ein Versteckspiel betrieben um möglichst schlecht erreichbar zu sein. Ich habe heute bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in München Anzeige erstattet. Es wäre natürlich fein, wenn Ihr Euch im Fall einer Schädigung auch an die Staatsanwaltschaft in München wendet. Bei mir ist leider/gottseidank keine Schädigung entstanden, weil ich mich dahintergeklemmt habe und den Urheber ermitteln konnte. Ich verfüge jetzt über Namen etc.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 April 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Es gibt hier quasi zwei Threads zu dem Thema, einer davon ist hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=44486
und dann gibt es noch das
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=14755
hier steht dann auch das mit München
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=108087#post108087

http://handelsregister.sueddeutsche.de/index.php?action=suchen/expose/89858&page=1

Die weltweit agierende Firma aus der ersten Liga der Mobile Content Liga versteckt sich definitiv nicht 
http://www.thirdscreenmedia.com/wordpress/?p=62

nett, aber englisch:
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2006/11/22/pitch-invasion-the-battle-for-the-mobile-social-space/

Englisch sind auch Beschwerden aus Mitte 2005
http://www.grumbletext.co.uk/vt.php?t=336

aber ich wiederhole mich...
die frühesten Beschwerden kamen aus Skandinavien. Aber ich kann weder norwegisch noch schwedisch. Bei Ericsson spricht man diese Sprache ja wohl, oder?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

3QN6CPIch habe bereits ärger mit Splashmobil, und habe auch mit meinem Anbieter Debitel gesprochen. Unter folg. Rufnummer könnt ihr diese Abo's kündigen !!!
Es hat bei mir anscheinend geklappt !!
Splashmobile, Rufnummer 01805-00*****. 
Viel Grüße.

_[Kommerzielle Rufnummer entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

mir ist seit neuestem auch dieser [.....] mit splashmobile passiert. - ich hab niemals so einen Unfug bestellt, aber  mein Vertragspartner Mobilcom verweist darauf, dass es sich um einen Fremdanbieter handelt, für den Mobilcom das Geld einzieht. Auf meiner Rechnung erscheint Ericsson als Diensteanbieter, die aber verweisen ebenfalls darauf, dass sie nur das Geld einziehen. Inzwischen habe ich nach mehreren bösen Mails und Telefonaten herausbekommen, dass man eine kostenpflichtige Nummer 0180 500 88055
anrufen soll, um das Zeugs abzubestellen, oder SMS : STOP SPLASH an
90009 (die Nummer gibts aber nicht, SMS kam zurück)
letzte Möglichkeit war eine Mail an 
[noparse][email protected][/noparse]
Ich habe nun per SMS und per Mail bestätigt bekommen, dass mein *Abo* gekündigt wurde.
Angeblich hat die firma Ericsson auch keine anderen Kontaktdaten zu Splashmobile (Pitsch) - ich will mein Geld zurück!
Es scheint so zu sein [......] - jeder kriegt was vom Kuchen, die einzelnen Handykunden bekommen relativ kleine Beträge abgebucht , die vielleicht manchmal nicht auffallen, aber Kleinvieh macht eben auch Mist

_Wort und nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Wenn nix anderes hilft, dann ruf halt die 0180er Nummer an - die kostet nicht die Welt! Nimm am besten das Festnetz, das ist dann nur noch die Hälfte.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo, hatte diesen Ärger auch, ich habe ihn aber per e-mail gekündigt. Eine ewige sauerei ist das, nun gut zum Glück vorbei.

Aber ein Tipp an alle die sowas in Zukunft Vermeiden wollen, setzt euch mit euren Anbietern in Verbindung und lasst Zugriffe von Dritt Anbietern für eure Nummer sperren, und ihr bekommt sowas nicht mehr, und könnt auch versehentlich keine Abo´s mehr abschliessen. Ist ne super Sache und kostet nichts. seither hab ich Ruhe von solchen Sachen.

Ach ja bin bei der Telekom, und hab von dennen´auch die 2,99€ zurück bekommen, sowie 10€ Entschuldigungs Geld als wieder gut Machung. Hab ihnen erzählt das ich den Anbieter wechseln werde, da sowas nicht sein kann, das Drittanbieter auf meine Nummer Zugriff haben. Daher bin ich gut raus gekommen.

Gruss Torte, und ich hoffe ich habe manchen geholfen!


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

he leute hab auch grad voll stress mit talkline wegen diesem splashmobileabo.(was ich nie abgeschlossen habe) Ich bekomme seit Dezember 06 aller 14 tage ne SMS von http.//dexl.widelive.com und vermute dahinter die Firma Splashmobile. Leider weiß ich nicht wie ich es los werde, hab schon oft ne sms mit stop splash an die 88044 geschickt aber ohne Rückmeldung werde es mal mit der telefonnummer die ich hier gefunden habe versuchen. danke euch erstmal. melde mich wieder


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Internetsite ist: [noparse]www.splashmobile.de[/noparse]
> folgende Daten kann man der Seite entnehmen:
> 
> TMS Germany GMBH
> ...



Die Vermutung mit München ist richtig. Die o. g. HRB gehört tatsächlich zu einer Firma mit folgender Bezeichnung: 





> The Music Solution (Germany) GmbH


Einige Daten im Impressum wurde modifiziert, obwohl ich mit dem angegebenen GF noch nicht so ganz einverstanden bin.



			
				Splashmobile schrieb:
			
		

> TMS Germany GMBH
> 62 - 65 Chandos Place
> London
> WC2N 4LP
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Super Eure Tipps und Seite, habe alles sofort kündigen können, nachdem ich vorher lange versucht habe Ericsson IPX zu erreichen und durch Zufall auf die klasse Seite gekommen bin. Ist echt unverschämt, was hier gemacht wird. Denn die Dienstanweisungen müssen geöffnet werden.

Vielen Dank nochmal und einen großen Dank geht auch noch an T-Mobile, die auch etwas geholfen haben.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Mai 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Habe direkt die 0180 500 88055 angerufen und per Telefon gekündigt. Bekam auch direkt eine SMS geschickt als Bestätigung.

Obwohl auch ich nie eine Abo abgeschlossen habe wurde mir halt mitgeteilt, dass ich einen Klingelton runtergeladen habe, was leider nicht stimmt. Allein der Versuch ist strafbar, wie ich gesehen habe. 

Habe auch direkt den Drittanbieter sowie 0190 Nr. sperren lassen, ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt ruhe habe.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Mai 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe auch direkt den Drittanbieter sowie 0190 Nr. sperren lassen, ich hoffe, dass ich jetzt ruhe habe.



Das mit dem Sperren für 0190 hättest du dir sparen können, die gibt es nicht mehr. 0900 Sperre ist sinnvoll.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

@ Marco, die 0190er Sperre beinhaltet die 0900er und umgekehrt (zumindest ist das so bei der T-Com).


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

he leute dank eurer Hilfe hat der Spuk der schon seid Dez. 06 läuft endlich ein Ende gefunden (hoffe ich). Konnte Dank der 01805 Nummer die ich hier fand dieses blöde abo endlich kündigen (was ich nie abgeschlossen habe gg) und bekomme sogar 44,85€ von splash zurückerstatten. Hatte schon einige Male versucht mit der angegeben 88044 zu kündigen leider ohne Erfolg aber heute kam endlich die Bestätigung. Ich möchte mich nochmal bei euch bedanken denn mein Anbieter hat mich damit alleine gelassen und mir Unterstellungen gemacht ich hätte dieses Abo abgeschlossen und downloads getätigt. Nur so könnten sie sich erklären wie die Kosten zu stande kommen. Ihr seid spitze macht weiter so =)))))


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Mai 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ihr seid spitze macht weiter so =)))))


Du bist spitze! Denn Du gehörst zu den 0,5% der Betroffenen, die hier eine Rückmeldung abgeben. Weiter so! (natürlich im allgemeinen Leben, keiner wünscht Dir, dass Du die Hilfe des Forums mal wieder brauchst)
:bussi:


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo zusammen,hatte gerade ein Telefonat mit splashmobile(01805-0088055) und bin immer noch stinksauer.Habe es vor einer Woche endlich geschafft dieses Abo zu kündigen(nach gut 1 1/2Monaten) und nun lese ich meine Handyrechnung und denke mich trifft der Schlag.Da wurden mir doch tatsächlich nochmal 15,95€ abgezogen und erst jetzt erfuhr ich von Splashmobile,das 2,99€ pro Woche abgezogen wurden.
Dieses Abo entstand durch eine SMS an meinen Mann und der las sie sich nur durch und bekam Minuten später bescheid das er ein Abo abgeschlossen hat.
Wir haben nie ein Klingelton oder irgendetwas heruntergeladen.
Ich würde diese "Bande" am liebsten verklagen,weiß aber nicht wie,bin leider nicht in einer privaten Rechtschutzversicherung.
Ach noch was: Diese Tusse am Telefon verwies mich immer wieder darauf, das ich das ja alles in den Geschäftsbedingungen hätte nachlesen können,die findet man ja bei splashmobile.com....


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Danke für Eure Hilfe. Mir ist das auch passiert!! habe versucht bei vodafone live ein Klingelton zu laden, bekam sofort das Abo.
Mir kam das komisch vor und deswegen habe ich bei Vodafone angerufen.
Die Internetseite [email protected] gibt es nicht mehr.
Nachdem ich diese Seite (danke,danke) gefunden habe und eine SMS an 90009 stop splash geschickt habe, kam sofort eine Rück SMS mit Bestätigung der Kündigung. Habe nochmals bei Vodafone angerufen und auf diese Seite hingewiesen. Toll das ich zufällig auf diese Seite gestoßen bin.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juni 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hallo,
bin auch opfer dieses splashblödsinns und möchte das abo sofort kündigen.
wenn ich die unten genannte sms schicke sag mein handy, das die rufnummer ungültig ist.
bitte dringendst um hilfe!!


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juni 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

ahhh...man sollte im umgang mit foren geübt sein....hab nur die erste seite gelesen.
entschuldigung und ich danke vielmals für eure hilfe!!


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe seit ca. 2Monaten alle 14 Tage eine SMS und Dienstanfrage für Klingeltöne auf dem Handy. Mir werden von der Firma Pitch jeweils 2,99 von der Handyrechnung abgebucht. Ich habe dieses Abo nie bestellt, dort nie etwas abgerufen und die Telefonnnr. sowie die Emailadresse sind nicht erreichbar.Antworte ich auf die SMS (Kurzwahl6729) mit Stop Abo o.ä.wird dies nicht berechnet und hat leider auch keine Konsequenz. Bei meinem Betreiber (Mobilcom) hat man die nicht-Erreichbarkeit des Fremdanbieters zwar registriert,aber die glauben mir eh nicht, dass ich nie ein Abo eingegangen bin. Gibts mehr Leute, denen so etwas passiert ist?



Hallo,
auch mir ist soetwas passiert. Ich habe vor 4 Wochen einen Klingelton runterladen wollen, der kostenlos sein sollte. Nachden ich dann meine Rufnummer eigegeben hatte, kamm eine SMS nach der anderen. Der Absender war jedesmal mal"vibramovel, Total_Tim und widelive. Im Internet habe ich versucht auf diese Seiten zu kommen. Leider ohne Ergebnis. Weiter hatte ich gelesen, das man eine SMS die da lauten sollte "Stopp Spalsh" an die Nummer 88044 sende solle. Darauf bekam ich eine Rückantwort alles Dienste seien gestoppt. Doch weiterhin bekomme ich jeden Montag ca.3 SMS, die ich mit 0,99 pro SMS bezahle . So kommen im Monat schnell 20 Euro zusammen ohne das ich jemals ein Klingelton bekommen habe. 

Meine Frage ist eigentlich, wie kann man das stoppen und kommt da wieder raus.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juni 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

die sache mit der mail hat auch beim mir geklappt, super!!!
besten dank


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Juni 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo, unregistriert;191435
ich habe leider bis heute 4x2,99 brutto ,per mobiles bezahlen latzen müßen.

Diesen [ edit]  muß man das Handwerklegen. Schreibe mir doch bitte wie Du vorgegangen bist.Ich werde auch Anzeige erstatten.               An:   *****@gmx-topmail.de





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Firma sitzt nicht in Düsseldorf sondern in München. Die Angaben im Impressum sind falsch. Vermutlich wird hier bewusst ein Versteckspiel betrieben um möglichst schlecht erreichbar zu sein. Ich habe heute bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in München Anzeige erstattet. Es wäre natürlich fein, wenn Ihr Euch im Fall einer Schädigung auch an die Staatsanwaltschaft in München wendet. Bei mir ist leider/gottseidank keine Schädigung entstanden, weil ich mich dahintergeklemmt habe und den Urheber ermitteln konnte. Ich verfüge jetzt über Namen etc.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich bin auf diese "Dienstanfragen" reingefallen, hab mir keinen Klingelton heruntergeladen, soll aber trotzdem 11,95 EUR bezahlen. Ich bin T-Mobile-Kunde, Ericsson hat mir den Betrag in Rechnung gestellt. Sowohl die T-Mobile- als auch die Ericsson-Hotline war sehr freundlich. T-Mobile hat mir sämtliche Dienstanfragen gesperrt, so dass mir so eine Scheiße nicht nochmal passieren kann. Da hab ich dann postwendend eine SMS von splashmobile bekommen, dass sämtliche Dienste und Abos gekündigt sind. Ericsson hat mir auch Infos zu splashmobile gegeben. Trotzdem ist es Käse, dass T-Mobile und Ericsson solch eine Firma gewähren lassen. Ich bleib dran und versuch, mein Geld wiederzubekommen - mal schauen. Splashmobile habe ich schon ziemlich unmissverständlich meine Meinung auf die Mailbox gesprochen und gesagt, dass ich meinen Anwalt einschalten werde. Bei T-Mobile hatte ich die Einzugsermächtigung schon kurzzeitig widerrufen, dann würde ich aber automatisch für 1,50 eine Rechnung bekommen, und erst dann könnte ich die 11,95 abziehen. Als Verbraucher ist man da echt der Depp. Ich kann nur raten: Lasst von Eurem Provider die Dienstanfragen sperren, lasst Euch niemals bewusst aufs Klingelton-Runterladen ein und lebt mit den Standard-Klingeltönen oder ladet sie weningstens über den PC runter, da hat man doch noch eine etwas größere Kontrolle. Solche Anbieter haben nur Erfolg, wenn es eine entsprechende Nachfrage gibt!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich bin auf diese "Dienstanfragen" reingefallen, hab mir keinen Klingelton heruntergeladen, soll aber trotzdem 11,95 EUR bezahlen. Ich bin T-Mobile-Kunde, Ericsson hat mir den Betrag in Rechnung gestellt.




Jetzt bin ich aber baff. Seit wann rechnet Ericsson Mobilfunkrechnungen ab?

Gruß Marco


----------



## Barmot (15 Juni 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Moin,
habe mit T-Mobile Schwierigkeiten wegen der Klingeltöne von Ericsson. Dieser verweist mich aber immer auf "splashmobile". Die e-Mail-Adresse gibt es nicht laut HOST. Jetzt sagt Ericsson: Alles was im Internet steht, stimmt nicht.
Sagt mal, was soll ich bloss machen. Ich bekomme jetzt eine neue Handy-Nr.. Aber das ist doch nicht die Lösung. Wie kann man "faule Leute" stoppen. Haben wir gar keine Rechte? Gibt es nicht einen Datenschutz? Ich frage doch jemanden, darf ich Deine Handy-Nr. bzw. eMailAdresse in unsere Freundesliste mitaufnehmen?
Kann mir jemand klar sagen, wie ich hier vorgehen soll? Danke Barmot


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Juni 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy plötzlich hat man ein ABO*

Hallo,

hab bzw hatte das gleich Problem. Habe auch so ne SMS erhalten.  
Haben auch keine ABG´s oder ähnliches im www über die Firma gefunden. Und plötzlich hat man ein Abo. 
Im ersten Monat hieß die Firma noch TMS jetzt ist es Pitch.
Hab es jedesmal auf der Handy-Rechnung, hab mich auch schon
etliche Male mit Debitel deswegen rumgeärgert. Zuerst konnt ich gar nichts machen. Da die Firma TMS nicht existent war in Deutschland und auch nicht unter den Angaben auf der Handy-Rechnung zu ermitteln. Daraufhin hat mir Debitel versichert ich muss den Betrag nicht bezahlen und sie werden recherchieren aufgrund der Angabe die ich ihnen mitgeteilt haben. Hab mich darauf verlassen. Weit gefehlt heute kam die ernüchterung von Debitel.

1. Gebühr für Rücklastschrift 16€
2. Neue Gebühr auf Rechnung von Pitch 11,96€
3. Neue Belastung des Betrages von 11,96€ von TMS jetzt ''Pitch" bzw.  
    Splashmobile

auf Nachfrage heute bei Debitel teilte man mir mit, das die Firma TMS seit 07.06.07 jetzt Pitch heißt und ich das jetzt bezahlen muss. Und ich das selbst mit Pitch klären muss. Hab jetzt auch das "sogenannte Abo" per SMS gekündigt über 'Splashmobile und auch Bestätigung erhalten. Hoffe der Alptraum hat jetzt ein Ende. Werde am Montag auch noch Splashmobile informieren, dass ich dass Geld zurück will und zum zum Anwalt gehen werde und ggf. Anzeige gegen die Firma erstatten, hab das schon mit der Rechtschutzversicherung geklärt, die kennen solche Fälle zu genüge und auch die Vorgehensweise von solchen Firmen.
Auch von Debitel bin ich schwer enttäuscht, machen Versprechungen und dann sowas. Werde auch dort alle unsere Verträge kündigen. Da erhält man immer die gleiche Aussage, alles nur runtergeleiert, das ist ein Drittanbieter, wir ziehen nur ein. Der Rest ist Ihr Problem. Die stecken doch mit unter der Decke wenn ich das so recht überlegen. 

'Frag mich auch wie die zu meiner Handy-Nummer kommen, wahrscheinlich direkt von Debitel.

So jetzt bin ich mal auf Montag gespannt.

Wünsch euch allen viel Glück

Gruß
Sandy


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juni 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Bin endlich auf der 01805/0088055 durchgekommen und hatte eine eigentlich nette Dame am Apparat. Sie hat etwas von abgeschlossenem Abo und heruntergeladenem Klingelton gesprochen. Ich hab sie nicht recht zu Wort kommen lassen und ihr unmißverständlich klar gemacht, dass ich mein Geld bis Ende der Woche zurück haben möchte, ansonsten werde ich meinen Anwalt einschalten. Sie hat mir die Rücküberweisung versprochen. Bin sehr gespannt, was passiert.


----------



## AnSi (19 Juni 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Auf eurer Seite habe ich die Nummer gefunden, mit der ich jetzt hoffentlich gekündigt habe. Ich habe auch nie ein Abo abgeschlossen oder etwas heruntergeladen, bekomme aber jede Woche die Aufforderung, dieses zu tun.
Heute wurde mir dann per SMS gedankt, dass ich für 10,38 € Klingeltöne bestellt habe. Als ich die SMS beantworten wollte, kam nur die Information "Empfänger existiert nicht"!
 Unter Vibramovel kommt man nur auf spanische Seiten, wo eine Kündigung nicht möglich ist. 
Also, danke nochmal für die hilfreiche Info.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo alle mitgeschädigten.
Mein Gatte hat warscheinlich auch so eine SMS geöffnet. Es werden jetzt regelmäßig 14,95 über die T-Mobile Rechnung abgebucht.
Der Tip mit der Tel. Nr. ist o.K. die habe ich von dem netten Herrn bei Ericson auch bekommen.
Aber leider versuche ich schon seid Stunden da anzurufen, immer besetzt.
Jetzt versuchen wir es mal mit der SMS. Dank Euch habe ich ja jetzt die Nummer, zu der ich eine SMS schicken kann.
Mal sehen ob sich da dann was tut.
Danke noch mal für so viele Informationen.
Eure Petra


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Ich bin auch auf den [ edit] reingefallen.
> Kündigen kann man unter der Rufnummer 018050088055 oder per
> email: [email protected]
> ...



Hier noch ein Kündigungsadresse:
SplashMobile.com/de/enqury.php
hoffe es klappt auch bei Euch


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juni 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo !!! Meine Mom steckt da seid 3 Monaten drin, von debitel wurden wir am Tel. nur dazu aufgefordert es zu zahlen, wir waren beim Anwalt (Rechtschutz) und wir sollten es zurückbuchen und nur die entstandenen Tel. kosten wieder überweisen. Haben wir nun, da man bei Splashmobile niemanden ans Tel. bekommt. Wir haben nun Anzeige gegen Pitch eingeleitet. Und wenn ihr alle da draußen euch das nicht länger gefallen lassen wollt, ihr könnt sofort bei eurem Anbieter kündigen ohne wenn und aber (außerordentliche Kündigung), ihr könnt auch eure Rufnummer mitnehmen zum anderen Anbieter !!! Debitel hat Null Chance und sollte doch noch eine Rechnung oder sontiges von Debitel kommen, kümmert sich der Anwalt drum - wir haben uns lang genug ärgern lassen vom Anbieter - alles was Debitel drauf hat sind Preise zaubern - die haben sie wahrscheinlich alle auswendig lernen müssen. WEHRT EUCH ENDLICH !!!!





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch mir ist soetwas passiert. Ich habe vor 4 Wochen einen Klingelton runterladen wollen, der kostenlos sein sollte. Nachden ich dann meine Rufnummer eigegeben hatte, kamm eine SMS nach der anderen. Der Absender war jedesmal mal"vibramovel, Total_Tim und widelive. Im Internet habe ich versucht auf diese Seiten zu kommen. Leider ohne Ergebnis. Weiter hatte ich gelesen, das man eine SMS die da lauten sollte "Stopp Spalsh" an die Nummer 88044 sende solle. Darauf bekam ich eine Rückantwort alles Dienste seien gestoppt. Doch weiterhin bekomme ich jeden Montag ca.3 SMS, die ich mit 0,99 pro SMS bezahle . So kommen im Monat schnell 20 Euro zusammen ohne das ich jemals ein Klingelton bekommen habe.
> 
> Meine Frage ist eigentlich, wie kann man das stoppen und kommt da wieder raus.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Da hilft nur noch eins sms mit "STOP SPLASH" an 90009 schicken! Dann bekommst du sofort eine bestätigung das du keine Dienstmitteilung mehr empfängst! Hoffentlich RUHE!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juni 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Also, kündigen tun die dieses Scheiß-Abo dann wohl, aber von Geld zurückkriegen fehlte bei mir jetzt jede Spur.. solche Deppen. 
Wahnsinns-Abzocke.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juli 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich habe den tip mit "STOP SPLASH" an 90009 befolgt, und auch diese bestätigung bekommen. Aber.........! nach 5 min kamen direkt neue Dienstmitteilungen. nun geh ich mal davon aus, daß es nicht geklappt hat. gibt es noch andere möglichkeiten?


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe den tip mit "STOP SPLASH" an 90009 befolgt, und auch diese bestätigung bekommen. Aber.........! nach 5 min kamen direkt neue Dienstmitteilungen. nun geh ich mal davon aus, daß es nicht geklappt hat. gibt es noch andere möglichkeiten?




Hallo,

kannst es hiermit mal versuchen

Für Deutschland:
Telefon: 0180 500 88 0 55 (0,14€/min aus dem dt. Festnetz)
E-Mail: [email protected]
Internet: www.splashmobile.com

viel Glück


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juli 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hallo ,
ich hatte das problem ca. 6 wochen und heute endlich gelöst da das mit der SMS STOP SPLASH bei mir nicht funktioniert hat.
Die Firma heißt Pitsch habe dort angerufen 018050088055  und dann ein persönliches gespräch gesucht also nicht per telefontasten gekündigt.
die frau war sehr freundlich hörte sich stark nach einer österreicherin an.
ich hab nicht mal aufgelegt gehabt war schon eine bestätigung per sms da. 

sehr ärgerlich da auch ich mich an kein abo erinnern konnte geschweige klingeltöne heruntergeladen zu haben bin jetzt aber froh das der spuck ein ende hat.
schöne grüße aus württemberg


----------



## Wollt nur danke sagen (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Also ich habe ebenfalls Stop splash an die 90009 geschrieben.
Es hat alles wie gehofft geklappt und es kamen keine weiteren abbuchungen.
Krass finde ich auch das cih 14 bin und ein "kinder" vertrag bei Vodafone besitze und dennoch solch ein Abo über diesen Vertrag laufen kann.

Danke vielmals mfg Ich


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juli 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,
gut das es so´ne Foren gibt!
Ich habe auch diesen Splash und habe jetzt mit "stop splash" eine SMS gesendet und auch gleich eine Bestätigung erhalten. Hoffe nur das es auch wirklich geklappt hat.

Werde dank euch auch ne Strafanzeige stellen, werde ebenfalls versuchen mein Geld zurückzuvordern. Mal sehen was draus wird....

Bei Splash unter der 0180-50088055 kann ich leider nie einen erreichen, eine Stimme sagt immer "dieser Diens ist nicht erreichbar"!


----------



## dtag79 (11 Juli 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Also Leute ich habe dieses mist Abo auch "gehabt" hoffe doch !!!!

Alles fing damit an, das ich mein Handy in die Hosentasche gesteckt habe und die Tastatursperre war drin !!!
Plötzlich klingelte das Handy mit nen komischen ton und ich schaute nach, da sah ich das sich das Handy per WAP auf die Seite de.widelife.com eingewählt hatte.
Mit dem Logo SplashMobile.
Ich habe die Verbindung sofort getrennt und dachte nur, was das für ein mist ist... Grundlage ist ein Nokia N73 *lach* das mist ding hat mir schon genug ärger beschert, ist auch so eien Kapitel mit hohen Online kosten und ich habe geschlafen, aber eien anderes Thema !
Jedenfalls habe ich knapp 1 Minute später ne sms bekommen mit dem Wortlaut:

von: 6729 (komische Kurzwahl ! und komischerweise kein Splash und keine 88044)

Ihr Abo (2.99 Euro) bei SPLASH 90009 ist eingerichtet. Im Internet auf vodafone.de/abos[ finden Sie Ihre Abos auf einen Blick. Ihr Vodafone Team


Ne is klar sag ich da nur ! Wo bitte soll man die sehen !!!!??? Ich habe mich dort angemeldet und nöppes is !
Kann sein das die sms individuell anders erscheine oder von Zeit zu Zeit geändert werden, in meinem Fall bin ich beim Provider Mobilcom und habe das D2 Netz vom Netzanbieter Vodafone.
Vielleicht auch deshalb die Originelle sms um einen auf den Holzweg zu führen.

Also mal so gesagt wie soll ein leihe diesen Schrott wieder los werden ??? Ich bin daran fast selbst verzweifelt und das wissen diese [...........] die so was verscherbeln !
Na meinen Recherchen im Internet und auch unter diesem Forum was mir eien ganzes Stück weiter geholfen hat, bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen...

wirkungsvoll ist wohl ne sms mit dem Text "STOP SPLASH" an die "88044"
Und man erhält ne bestättigungs sms mit dem folgenden Text:
von: splash (interessanterweise keine Kurzwahlnummer und keine Mitteilungsdetails !!!)

von: splash
Gratis Nachricht: Sie haben, wie gewünscht, alle Splash Dienste und Werbung gekündigt. Hilfe? Rufen Sie uns an: 0180 500 88 0 55


Interessant die Endung der Rufnummer 88 0 55 
ähnlich die der Kurzwahl 88 0 44 oder !? Zufall !?

Allerdings habe ich D2 und habe auch wie oben entsprechende sms bekommen, es kann sein das diese Säcke auch andere Kurzwahlen verwenden !!!!
Bei (D1 - T-mobil), (E1 - E-Plus) und (E2 - O2) kann das evt. anders aussehen.


Ich werde demnächst mal nachsehen wer hinter der Rufnummer eingetragen ist, aber was ich weiß ist, das der Handelsregister Eintrag richtig ist, bis auf dem Geschäftsführer ! Der scheint wohl nicht zu Stimmen und ist eine Londoner Firma, das hat auch der Traceroute gezeigt und unter ripe.net mal den Zoneverwalter raus gesucht, den habe ich übrigens über die Machenschaften informiert, die Tage kommt die Regulierungsbehörde oder auch die Bundesnetzargentur dran. Die Polizei nicht vergessen, die kennen mich schon ! Also aufgepasst ihr [..........]!!!!! Allerdings ist es international immer so ne sache mit Internet Recht etc. 
Zu denen habe ich nen guten draht aus vorherigen Abzocker Geschichten die ich erlebt habe.
leider sind die Jungs dort nahezu machtlos bei den täglich anfallenden [..........] und neu Anmeldungen von Firmen mit den unterschiedlichsten Diensten, aber wie ich sehe ist die Firma ja nicht unbekannt laut den einträgen von sogar 2001 !!!
Also die Firma lautet

Die Internetsite ist: splashmobile.com
folgende Daten kann man der Seite entnehmen:

TMS Germany GMBH
62 - 65 Chandos Place
London
WC2N 4LP
UK			<---------- interessante Parallelen ! siehe weiter unten !

[.........]

"TMS steht interessanterweise für The Music Solution da scheint eine Verbindung zu der Firma zu bestehen"

The Music Solution Limited 
3 Nightingale House 
5 Garrett Street, London EC1Y 0TT

Ich find die Strukturen interessant und denke das sorgt noch für Wirbel wenn ich anfange drin rumm zu wirbeln Leute !!!!



hinter splashmobile.com (http) de.widelive.com (WAP) steckt wohl auch der Anbieter pitch.mobi
Für Österreich gilt bei WAP au.widelive.com
und auch tms.widelive.com ist wohl ein und die selbe Institution
Ich sag einfach nur dreist und Clever zu gleich aber ich setz den mist ein ende solchen [.......] muss schnellstmöglich das Handwerk gelegt werden.

Demnach habe ich raus gefunden das

pitch.mobi auch auch widelive.co.uk ist !
[........]
Es scheint sich um die gleichen Gruppen zu handeln nur mit verschiedenen Firmen Namen und verschiedenen Regestranten.
Was für ein Geflecht !
[........]
Auch hier wieder eine Parallele zu Pitch !!!

denn unter pitch2u.com unter den punkt "Products" taucht plötzlich SplashMobil auf !!!!

Da es sich hier um eine Flash Animation handelt, habe ich es als Screen gespeichert und unter diesen Link verlinkt man kann es auch wie oben selbst nachvollziehen.

http://i9.tinypic.com/4tr6gr6.jpg

oder um es zu vergrößern

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=4tr6gr6


-------------------------------------------------
Hab noch was interessantes gefunden unter http://www.grumbletext.co.uk/vt.php?t=336

tms.widelive.com

The Music Solution Limited 
3 Nightingale House 
5 Garrett Street, London EC1Y 0TT 

Telephone Main Line 
+44 (0) 20 74908191 

[.......]

[........]

TMS Current partners include: 

Networks 
Sprint PCS 
Nextel 
SouthernLink 
T-Mobile 
Vodafone 
Orange 
China Unicom 
Pelephone 
Mobitel Slovenia 
TIM (Italy) 
Wind 

Device manufactures (OEMs) 
Samsung 
Sendo 
Motorola 

Media Brands 
Adidas 
ABC Network US TV 
Atari 
Real Networks 
MTV 
Celador 
Fuse 
The Sun 
The Times 
The Sunday Times 
nGame 

Retail 
KiBi 
mmO2 
Virgin Mobile 
Phones 4 U 
Tesco 

Aggregators and Technology 
Triple Echo 
Ericsson 
Acotel 
Navio 
Handango 
Rivals Digital Media 
Sorrent


Ich sehe alles und finde alles 

_Teile wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert. Links deaktiviert. Whois-Daten entfernt. Irrelevantes gelöscht.
Bitte Nutzungsbedingungen beachten. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hi,

bekomme ziemlich oft eine SMS Nr. 1232111, in der steht, daß mir für meinen Premiumdienst "Pitch" 2,99 EUR abgebucht werden, was dann auch erfolgte. 
Weiß nicht woher das kommt, da ich mir auch keinen Klingelton runter geladen habe. Somit weiß ich auch nicht, an wen ich mich wenden muss, um dies abzustellen. 
Könnte mir bitte einer von euch helfen???

Danke.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 August 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,

also ich hab meinen Anbieter kontaktiert (O2) die haben mir dann die
Telefonnummer von Mediaplazza gegeben!

Hab da angerufen, die haben mir dann endlich eine nummer gegeben.
SMS an: 90009

Text: STOP SPLASH


Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Unregistriert (9 August 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Mein Chef hatte dieses Abo auch auf seiner Rechnung. Aber er hat nichts runter geladen. Wir haben dann stop splash an die angegebene Tel. Nr. auf deren Homepage gesendet, es kam auch direkt die Bestätigung per SMS. Dann habe ich auf der Site von denen gelesen dass man die Erlaubnis braucht von demjenigen der die Rechnung bezahlt. Ich habe also dort angerufen und gesagt dass es ein Mitarbeiter Handy ist und wie sie diese Erlaubnis eingeholt haben. Daraufhin hat die freundliche Dame dort direkt gesagt dass sie uns das Geld zurück überweisen. Das war letze Woche Donnerstag und heute habe ich das Geld auf dem Konto.


----------



## jupp11 (9 August 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



			
				Unregistriert schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die AGBs die auf der HP hinterlegt sind



und was soll uns das sagen? Muß sich jetzt jeder, der so ein Mist auf sein Handy
 bekommt, im Internet auf Suche nach AGBs begeben? 

Ich glaub es hackt


----------



## Unregistriert (9 August 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mein Chef hatte dieses Abo auch auf seiner Rechnung. Aber er hat nichts runter geladen. Wir haben dann stop splash an die angegebene Tel. Nr. auf deren Homepage gesendet, es kam auch direkt die Bestätigung per SMS. Dann habe ich auf der Site von denen gelesen dass man die Erlaubnis braucht von demjenigen der die Rechnung bezahlt. Ich habe also dort angerufen und gesagt dass es ein Mitarbeiter Handy ist und wie sie diese Erlaubnis eingeholt haben. Daraufhin hat die freundliche Dame dort direkt gesagt dass sie uns das Geld zurück überweisen. Das war letze Woche Donnerstag und heute habe ich das Geld auf dem Konto.




Warum ruftst du dort an, wenn du schon eine SMS dorthin gesendet hast? Und auf welches Konto hast du das Geld?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo zusammen,

also ich habe Anfang des Jahres auch diese tollen SMS bekommen von Splash mit Gratis-Klingeltönen etc. Nachdem dann fünf Wochen je 2,99 abgebucht worden sind (ich habe diese Mitteilungen immer sofort gelöscht und nicht in Anspruch genommen und war gutgläubig gewesen, dass es damit auf sich beruhen würde), habe ich eine SMS mit Stop Splash an die Nr. 88044 geschickt. Bis letzte Woche hatte ich dann auch Ruhe. Mittlerweile habe ich schon wieder zwei SMS von Splash bekommen bezüglich Gratis-Klingeltöne. Und lese jetzt das Stop Splash an die Nr. 90009 gesendet werden muss. Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, dass alle halbe Jahre Splash sich einen Spass daraus macht und alle vorhandenen Telefonnummern, die er einmal hatte, wieder anschreibt... Oder warum bekomme ich trotz Kündigung ein halbes Jahr später wieder so blöde SMS, obwohl ich nichts abonniert bzw. runtergeladen habe... Wo kann ich mich, außer meinem Anbieter, melden, damit ich nicht wieder in einem halben Jahr diese blöden SMS bekomme???

LG
S.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Auch mir ergeht es mit dem angeblichen ABO bei Splash nicht anders wie Euch.
Ericsson in Düsseldorf stellt lediglich die Rechnungen aus. Dort gab mir aber eine sehr höfliche Telefonistin folgende Rufnummer um das ABO zu kündigen:
0180-50088055, oder schicke eine SMS mit dem Wortlaut STOP SPLASH an die 9009. Ich habe es soeben Versucht mit der SMS, das Ergebnis ist noch offen.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Auch mir ergeht es mit dem angeblichen ABO bei Splash nicht anders wie Euch.
> Ericsson in Düsseldorf stellt lediglich die Rechnungen aus. Dort gab mir aber eine sehr höfliche Telefonistin folgende Rufnummer um das ABO zu kündigen:
> 0180-50088055, oder schicke eine SMS mit dem Wortlaut STOP SPLASH an die 90009. Ich habe es soeben Versucht mit der SMS, das Ergebnis ist noch offen.


 Also wünsche ich uns allen viel Glück.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo Leute! Bitte helft mir! Ich bekomme öfters als jeden Monat, eine Sms, von Vibramovil und die zieht mir jedes Mal 2-6 Euro ab! Was soll ich nur tun? Bitte helft mir!


----------



## dvill (26 August 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hilfe gibt es da nur bei den Servicestellen des Mobilfunkanbieters oder bei einer Verbraucherzentrale.


----------



## Wembley (26 August 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Leute! Bitte helft mir! Ich bekomme öfters als jeden Monat, eine Sms, von Vibramovil und die zieht mir jedes Mal 2-6 Euro ab! Was soll ich nur tun? Bitte helft mir!


Bist du aus Österreich oder aus Deutschland? Ist nämlich entscheidend, da der Weg, das loszuwerden, in beiden Ländern verschieden ist.
Außerdem heißen die Vibramovel.
_Dazu ein Nachtrag: Die laufen wohl auch unter dem Namen "Vibramovil", aber meines Wissens nach nicht im deutschsprachigen Raum, sondern eher in ihren angestammten Gebieten, den spanisch-portugiesisch-sprachigen Ländern._

BTW: Hast du nach "Gratis SMS" in Google gesucht und eine der Links in der Google-Werbung angeklickt? Gerade in Ö wäre das ein "nachvollziehbarer" Weg.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Unregistriert (26 August 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Auch mir ergeht es mit dem angeblichen ABO bei Splash nicht anders wie Euch.
> Ericsson in Düsseldorf stellt lediglich die Rechnungen aus. Dort gab mir aber eine sehr höfliche Telefonistin folgende Rufnummer um das ABO zu kündigen:
> 0180-50088055, oder schicke eine SMS mit dem Wortlaut STOP SPLASH an die 9009. Ich habe es soeben Versucht mit der SMS, das Ergebnis ist noch offen.



Hallo habe auch so ein blödes Abo am Haken.
meine Frage ist es egal wie man STOP SPLASH schreibt und an die 90009 ich habe mittlerweile schon eine ganze Menge SMS getippt und bekomme keine Rückmeldung. Ich bin aber eben auch auf der Internetseite von Splashcom gewesen und habe meinen ganzen Frust in einer Mitteilung an die [......] verfasst.

Gruß Nicole

_Wort wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (27 August 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Warum ruftst du dort an, wenn du schon eine SMS dorthin gesendet hast? Und auf welches Konto hast du das Geld?


Die SMS hatte ich geschickt um das ABO zu stoppen, daraufhin kam ja auch die Bestätigungs SMS. 
Das Geld wurde über Vodafone direkt abgebucht. Da ich aber auf deren HP gelesen habe dass die das Einverständnis desjenigen brauchen der die Rechnung bezahlt habe ich dort angerufen und gefragt wo sie dei Erlaubnis her haben. Daraufhin wurde gesagt dass sie das komplette Geld zurück überweisen und das kam dann auch 1 Woche später.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Da bekommt man eine tolle SMS mit "kostenlosen Klingelton" und ehe man sich versieht hat man ein teures Abo aktiviert. Ich wunderte mich schon warum auf meiner Handyrechung immer 11,96 € stand und hab dann bei Ericson nachgeforscht. Die erklärten mir, dass ich bei Splash ein Klingelton-Abo besitze. Die Dame von Splash erklärt mir jetzt, dass die erste Woche kostenlos ist, jede weitere Woche kostet 2.99 € und man hätte die Erklärung lesen müssen. Ich hab keine Erklärung und keinen Klingelton bekommen. Nachdem ich auch nichts bekommen habe, will ich mein Geld zurück. Angeblich geht das nicht? Bin dann ziemlich sauer geworden. Wie habt ihr das geschafft, dass das Geld zurückgebucht wird?


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Vibramovel Abonnements können über die Webseite [noparse]http://de.vibramovel.com[/noparse] jederzeit gekündigt werden. Wenn man die Passwort-SMS aus der Bestellung nicht mehr haben sollte, kann man sich auf der Webseite kostenfrei ein neues Passwort zusenden lassen.

Hilfe: Tel.+49(0)180-50028846 / +49(0)731-88018156 oder per E-Mail an [email protected]

Das Vibramovel Abo beträgt übrigens max. 4 x 0,99 / Woche. Andere Tarifstufen werden nicht angeboten.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 September 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Wichtiger Nachtrag:

Dies gerade mitgteilten Kündigungs-Informationen betreffen nur den von "Splash" vollkommen unabhängigen Dienst Vibramovel/Vibramovil. 

Der Dienst Splash wird von einem vollkommen unterschiedlichen Anbieter und auch unterschiedlichem Paymentprozessor in Deutschland angeboten.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

mir ging es mit splash ähnlich.
hatte das Handy, GANZ SICHER MIT TASTENSPERRE, in die Hosentasche getan....als ich aus der schule kam war ebenfalls die site geöffnet und ne neue sms mit dem bestellen splash abo. habe es nun auch gekündigt.

was mich nur interessiert. scheinbar bin ich nicht der einzige, der ein SPLASH-abo aufgedrückt bekommen hat, obwohl er tastensperre drin hatte und nicht am handy war. als würde diese firma/unternehmen/abzocker.... eine art virus verschicken die ganz zufällig dann nen abo bestellt.

hab mein handy zwar über ebay gekauft,aber bei nem normalen elektronikmarkt, bei dem ich nen 100% authentischen VODAFONE-Vertrag unterschieben habe, ohne provider oder sowas


----------



## Unregistriert (23 September 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich habe mir erlaubt das Geld (Einzugsermächtigung) zurückgerufen, den Leistungsanspruch für T-mobile beglichen. Reklamationen und Beschwerden bei Kundenservice verlaufen im Sande. Seit dem 20.09.2007 ist meine Mobilnummer für ausgehende Anrufe gesperrt. Fristlose Kündigung und Meldung an die Schufa wurden angedroht. So verfährt ein Anbieter mit langjährigen Kunden, die sich gegen Betrug wehren.




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Auch mir ergeht es mit dem angeblichen ABO bei Splash nicht anders wie Euch.
> Ericsson in Düsseldorf stellt lediglich die Rechnungen aus. Dort gab mir aber eine sehr höfliche Telefonistin folgende Rufnummer um das ABO zu kündigen:
> 0180-50088055, oder schicke eine SMS mit dem Wortlaut STOP SPLASH an die 9009. Ich habe es soeben Versucht mit der SMS, das Ergebnis ist noch offen.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 September 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Schlechte Katen!

Der eigentliche Betrüger ist nur ein Briefkasten oder eine Hotlinenummer, mal in Düsseldorf, dann in München oder auch in London. Also kein Geld zurück. Die Fa. Ericcson ist nur der Rechnungssteller, hat angeblich keine Kompetenz in Sachen Geldrückzahlung, gibt allerdings kleinlaut und sofort einen Tip das betrügerische Abo wieder loszuwerden. Mein Vertragspartner, die große T-Mobile ist vertraglich verpflichtet die Gebühren einzutreiben.
(Aussage einer Dame im T-mobile Kundencenter unter 2202 erreichbar). Mein Einwand, es könne keine Verträge geben, die Betrügereien unterstützen, im Gegenteil, sich durch Beihilfe mitschuldig zu machen. Das Gespräch wurde daraufhin apruppt unterbrochen, nicht von mir!
Eindeutiger Erklärungsnotstand.





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Da bekommt man eine tolle SMS mit "kostenlosen Klingelton" und ehe man sich versieht hat man ein teures Abo aktiviert. Ich wunderte mich schon warum auf meiner Handyrechung immer 11,96 € stand und hab dann bei Ericson nachgeforscht. Die erklärten mir, dass ich bei Splash ein Klingelton-Abo besitze. Die Dame von Splash erklärt mir jetzt, dass die erste Woche kostenlos ist, jede weitere Woche kostet 2.99 € und man hätte die Erklärung lesen müssen. Ich hab keine Erklärung und keinen Klingelton bekommen. Nachdem ich auch nichts bekommen habe, will ich mein Geld zurück. Angeblich geht das nicht? Bin dann ziemlich sauer geworden. Wie habt ihr das geschafft, dass das Geld zurückgebucht wird?


----------



## Heiko (24 September 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Schlechte Katen!
> 
> Der eigentliche Betrüger ist nur ein Briefkasten oder eine Hotlinenummer, mal in Düsseldorf, dann in München oder auch in London. Also kein Geld zurück. Die Fa. Ericcson ist nur der Rechnungssteller, hat angeblich keine Kompetenz in Sachen Geldrückzahlung, gibt allerdings kleinlaut und sofort einen Tip das betrügerische Abo wieder loszuwerden. Mein Vertragspartner, die große T-Mobile ist vertraglich verpflichtet die Gebühren einzutreiben.
> (Aussage einer Dame im T-mobile Kundencenter unter 2202 erreichbar). Mein Einwand, es könne keine Verträge geben, die Betrügereien unterstützen, im Gegenteil, sich durch Beihilfe mitschuldig zu machen. Das Gespräch wurde daraufhin apruppt unterbrochen, nicht von mir!
> Eindeutiger Erklärungsnotstand.


Das Verhalten von T-Mobile klingt für mich leicht nach Geldwäsche...


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2007)

> Ich habe mir erlaubt das Geld (Einzugsermächtigung) zurückgerufen, den Leistungsanspruch für T-mobile beglichen... Seit dem 20.09.2007 ist meine Mobilnummer für ausgehende Anrufe gesperrt.


Ist es eigentlich zulässig, einen Anschluss wegen einer bestrittenen Teilforderung zu sperren?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 September 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

ich habe heute auch ne sms bekommen das ich mein Abo zahlen soll, habe mich aber nirgends angemeldet!!! Könnt ihr mir helfen, auch gerne per E-mail, die lese ich schneller! ****@web.de
ich danke euch jetzt schon mal
yvonne

_Modinfo 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php_


> _Das Veröffentlichen von Mailadressen ist grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt._


_Das Forum ist kein schwarzes Brett im Supermarkt, entweder öffentlich
 kommunizieren  oder nach Anmeldung per PN. 
Außerdem liegt  es auch im eigenen Interesse seine Emailaddi nicht zu posten, 
da es eine enorme  SPAM-Gefahr bedeutet _


----------



## Sisko0072 (2 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo Leidensgenossen.
Habe das gleiche Problem mit Splash.Wollte nur einen Klingelton runterladen.In Klammern stand drunter (Kein Abo).Und schon in der Falle gewesen.Habe von meinem Anbieter Vodafone eine neue Nummer von denen bekommen 01805 5913154.War natürlich auch kein Anschluss zu bekommen.Nummer nicht vergeben.Schreibe nun eine Mail Kündigung mit Bestätigungsverlangen.Ansonsten bleibt nur der Gang vor den Kadi.Gruss Sisko


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo habe auch mit meiner neuen vodafonerechnung 
was von splash drauf obwohl ich nie was runtergeladen habe
deren aktuelle telefon nr. ist 018050088055 habs gleich kündigen 
lassen hoffe das nächsten monat nichs mehr kommt


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich zulässig, einen Anschluss wegen einer bestrittenen Teilforderung zu sperren?



Heute, 06.10.2007 ist mein Mobiltelefon ist seit 20.09.2007 für ausgehende Gespräche immer noch gesperrt.
Nach Rücksprache im örtlichen T-Punkt wird es wieder freigeschaltet wenn die ausstehenden
Beträge für das erschlichene Klingelton-Abo beglichen sind. Von meinen Relax 50 Konto konnte ich bisher nur 8 Minuten nutzen, die Septemberrechnung gerät dadurch ganz schön in Schieflage. Ich bin jetzt schon gespannt wie T-mobile reagiert, wenn ich dagegen schon wieder motze.
Erreicht habe ich bis heute nur.: (und das schriftlich)
Die Sperrung meines Telefondienstes.
Die Androhung der fristlosen Kündigung meines Vertrages.
Die Androhung eines Eintrages im Schufa-Register.
Die Androhung eines Inkasseverfahrens.
Obwohl die T-mobile Forderungen beglichen sind, lediglich die Fremdleistungen zurückgeholt, bzw. zurückbehalten wurden.
Wer stoppt nun wirklich Splash?
Wird weiterhin den Prepaid-Karten-Nutzern (meist Schülern) ihr Guthaben abgezockt?


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hallo,habe auch versucht und angerufen unter der Tel.018050088055 aber dieses ABO läuft weiter obwohl ich bisher nichts herunter geladen habe und wenn man es versucht läuft das herunter laden mehr wie eine halbe Stunde, hoffentlich wird d4em jenigen bald das Handwerk gelegt.





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Firma sitzt nicht in Düsseldorf sondern in München. Die Angaben im Impressum sind falsch. Vermutlich wird hier bewusst ein Versteckspiel betrieben um möglichst schlecht erreichbar zu sein. Ich habe heute bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in München Anzeige erstattet. Es wäre natürlich fein, wenn Ihr Euch im Fall einer Schädigung auch an die Staatsanwaltschaft in München wendet. Bei mir ist leider/gottseidank keine Schädigung entstanden, weil ich mich dahintergeklemmt habe und den Urheber ermitteln konnte. Ich verfüge jetzt über Namen etc.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

auch ich habe gerade dieses Splash unter der SMS " Stop Splash"  90009 gekündigt und habe auch eine Antwort bekommen,dann nochmal eine kurz Mitteilung gesendet dann kam wieder eine SMS zurück mit dem Musiktitel den ich haben wollte, aber ich sollte es mir herunter laden,was ich aber nicht mehr gemacht habe,ich warte jetzt auf die nächste Rechnung vin debitel.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Wer kann seine negative Erfahrung mit Vibramovel weitergeben die er positiv gelöst hat.

Ich brauche dringend einen Rat - ich bin auch darauf "reingefallen" und möchte wieder unbeschadet aussteigen.

Ich habe zwar nichts abgeschlossen - aber SMS bekomme ich auch und werde diese wohl oder übel bezahlen müssen.

Also bitte, bitte  - ich brauch dringend einen guten Rat.

Danke

Hilde


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo!
Ja bitte auch um Hilfe!
Bekomme auch immer ein Sms von Vibramovil, Absender Tel.Nr. 09004094091000
Habe auf deren Internet-Seite [noparse]http://de.vibramovel.com[/noparse]  geschaut. Dort steht, dass man sich mit dem Passwort, welches man zugeschickt bekam den Dienst abbestellen kann. Sollte man das Passwort nicht mehr wissen, kann man ein Neues anfordern.
Das wollte ich machen, dabei muss man als ersters seine Handy-Nummer angeben und dann den Netzbetreiber. Ich bin bei A1, das wird dort nicht vorgeschlagen, sondern nur O2, Telering u.a. . Nun ist es nicht möglich als A1-Nutzer ein Passwort zu erhalten um den Dienst abzubestellen. 
Habe noch ein e-mail an [email protected] geschickt, mit der Bitte um Stop.
Bis jetzt noch keine Rückmeldung.

Was kann man noch machen????
Stopp senden an die Nummer 09004094091000 funktioniert auch nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Nachtrag:
E-Mail senden war erfolgreich. Das Abo wurde gestoppt.
Habe gleich danach bei meinem Anbieter eine Sperre für Telefon- und SMS-Mehrwert-Nummern einrichten lassen.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ade T-mobile. Nachdem alle Leistungen an t-mobile bezahlt wurden und nur die Gebühren für das [...] Abo an (Splash) via Ericsson zurückgeholt, bzw. zurückbehalten wurden, hat mir T-mobil meinen Handyvertrag fristlos gekündigt. Ich geniese nun die Ruhe mein Handy bimmelt seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr. Danke T-mobile!

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (2 November 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo zusammen,
ich bekomme seit einigen Wochen immer wieder eine SMS von der Nummer 87069 "Vielen Dank Ihr E-Plus Wap Abo wurde erfolgreich mit 4.99 € geucht." Ich habe aber so ein Ab on icht geschlossen und bei E-Plus ist die Nummer leider nicht bekannt. SMS mit Stopp an die Nummer hat auch nicht geholfen. Wer kann mit helfen. Schon mal vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## nilsstefan (3 November 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich habe das gleiche Proplem mit Total_Tim,
ich  kriege jeden Sonntag 5 Downloads a 0,99 cent geschickt obwohl ich nie was bestellt habe.
Eine Anfrage bei meinem  Anbieter ( The Phone House ) hat ergeben das die Adresse von Total_Tim nicht ermittelbar ist und ich mich doch bitte  an den Bundesnetzdienst wenden soll,aber von dort kam auch noch keine Antwort. Ich weiß auch nicht mehr weiter....................


----------



## Wembley (4 November 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



nilsstefan schrieb:


> Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit Total_Tim,


Total_Tim = vibramovel
Suche mal nach denen im Forum.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 November 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Mein Kollege hatte auch das Problem mit Splash. Seit Monaten wunderte er sich über merkwürdige Nachrichten auf seinem Handy, ohne zu merken, daß er etwas aboniert hat.
Immer wieder hat er wohl versucht, diese Dienste per sms zu stoppen, ohne Erfolg. Nun habe ich kurzerhand dort angerufen und noch während des Gesprächs erhielt mein Kollege die Mitteilung per sms, daß der Dienst eingestellt ist. Geht doch! Männer......


Grüße, Blondnichtblöd


----------



## Unregistriert (11 November 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Warten wir es mal ab.

Gruß nichtblondundnichtblöd


----------



## Unregistriert (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,

ich habe auf der Homepage von Splash(splashmobile.de) über das Kontaktformular eine Nachricht mit meinem Wusch der Kündigung geschickt.

Etwa 5 Minuten (!) später bekam ich gleich eine SMS mit der Bestätigung meiner Kündigung.

Hoffe, dass dies nun auch wirklich der Fall sein wird...


----------



## Unregistriert (13 November 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo mr geht es genauso. Wäre schön wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. Weiß nicht was ich noch machen soll, hab schon einiges ausprobiert, jedoch ohne Erfolg!



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch mir ist soetwas passiert. Ich habe vor 4 Wochen einen Klingelton runterladen wollen, der kostenlos sein sollte. Nachden ich dann meine Rufnummer eigegeben hatte, kamm eine SMS nach der anderen. Der Absender war jedesmal mal"vibramovel, Total_Tim und widelive. Im Internet habe ich versucht auf diese Seiten zu kommen. Leider ohne Ergebnis. Weiter hatte ich gelesen, das man eine SMS die da lauten sollte "Stopp Spalsh" an die Nummer 88044 sende solle. Darauf bekam ich eine Rückantwort alles Dienste seien gestoppt. Doch weiterhin bekomme ich jeden Montag ca.3 SMS, die ich mit 0,99 pro SMS bezahle . So kommen im Monat schnell 20 Euro zusammen ohne das ich jemals ein Klingelton bekommen habe.
> 
> Meine Frage ist eigentlich, wie kann man das stoppen und kommt da wieder raus.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich muss euch auch danke. Hab diesen Mist auch grad anner Backe. Aber ich versuchs mal mit den Informationen und Nummern die ich hier gefunden habe.
Sehr schlimm ist, dass man von seinen Anbietern hinsichtlich auf solche Aktionen alleine gelassen wird. Danke nochmals, einsame Spitze!


----------



## Mr.Pink (16 November 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar 1232111*

ich habee auch ein problem mit einem abo das über die nummer 1232111 gebucht wird allerdings  nennt sich dieser dienst rate on. ([] Erotik Dienst)

ich konnte durch ein wenig gelese in den agb`s  und ein paar e-mails nach hier und an herrausfinden das der schuldige in der Tschechischei sitzt.
hier ein kontaktauszug von eier infoseite



Nachricht an den Content Partner
Content Partner 	 Inter Max Internet s.r.o.
Kundenhotline 	 01805-101150
eMail 	 [email protected]
Internet 	 http://
Fax 	 
Postanschrift 	 Inter Max Internet s.r.o.
 Bezrucova 7
 30100 Plzen / Tschechische Republik



auserdem war mir diese adresse 


http://www.smssupport/



sehr hilfreich hier konnte ich meine telenummer auf abos überprüffen lassen allerdings sind nicht alle abodienste hier auffindbar

meiner war es auf jeden fall und ich fand alle kurzinfos zu meiner nummer und den abos


mal schauen was sich draus ergibt 



Ihre Nachricht wurde versendet!
zurück


----------



## Unregistriert (23 November 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo

Auch ich habe unbestellte Klingeltöne zugeschickt bekommen, mein Handy ist noch nicht einmal Internet fähig wie die an meine Nummer gekommen sind ist mir unbegreiflich, habe jetzt aber bei Vodafone diese Nummer sperren lassen und eine SmS an die Nummer 90009 mit splash stopp geschickt ich bekam sofort eine Bestätigung das das Abo gekündigt sei .
Vodafone erstattet mir mein Geld zurück waqs ich sehr nett finde.

Lieben Gruß simone


----------



## Unregistriert (23 November 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hatte auch dasselbe Problem mit Vibramol. Zum kündigen habe ich diese Handynummer angerufen und es hat geklappt.  018050028846 . Habe auch eine Kündigungsbestädigung per E-Mail bekommen . Zum selben Anbieter gehört auchTotal_Tim .


----------



## Unregistriert (29 November 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem mit SPLASH, wie bereits in mehreren Beiträgen hier geschildert (Kligeltonabo, welches nie abschlossen wurde).

Das angebliche Abo habe ich nicht gekündigt, da ich niemals ein Abo abgeschlossen habe. Mit einer Kündigung hätte ich ja diesem obskurem Verein bestätigt, dass tatsächlich ein Abo abgeschlossen wurde.

Stattdessen habe ich der Firma per E-Mail mit Strafantrag ge. § 263 StGB gedroht. Keine 5 Minuten später habe ich eine SMS von Splash, dass mein sog. "Abo" mit sofortiger Wirkung beendet sein und dass keine weiteren Beträge eingezogen werden.

Die zu Unrecht eingezogenen Beträge habe ich auch zurückgefordert, hier stellt sich die Firma jedoch stur.

Ich werde jetzt den Strafantrag nach § 263 StGB stellen und versuche die von Splash kassierten Beträge entweder von Splash oder vom betreffenden Mobilfunkbetreiber (hier: Vodafone) zivilrechtlich einzutreiben. 

Ich finde, jeder der hier rumjammert, sollte Strafantrag gegen solche [.......] stellen, dann wären sie schneller weg vom Fenster.

_Wort aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## Reducal (29 November 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich finde, jeder der hier rumjammert, sollte Strafantrag gegen solche [.......] stellen, dann wären sie schneller weg vom Fenster.


Leichter gesagt als getan! Der Anbieter, der hinter Splashmobile steht ist die _*The Music Solutions (Germany) GmbH*_, mit Sitz in London. Das Unternehmen ist lediglich aus administrativen Gründen in einem deutschen Handelsregister eingetragen und unterhält am Niederlassungsort auch einen Briefkasten bei einer rennomierten Wirtschaftsprüfungsgesellschaft. Hinter dem Angebot steht die _*Pitch Entertainment Group Ltd.*_, ebenfalls in London. Hinter der bekannten 01805er Servicenummer ist lediglich ein Callcenter im Auftrag aktiv.

Schaut zur näheren Betrchtung euch doch mal das Portfolio von Pitch an: w*w.pitch2u.com - hier findet sich unter den Produkten auch Splashmobile wieder. Auch der im deutschen Impressum genannte MB ist dort verzeichnet, nur GF ist der nicht. Der Änderung des Impressums auf DW sehe ich darüber hinaus für demnächst entgegen.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 November 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

@Reducal:

Es ist zweifelsfrei richtig, dass die Verschleierungstaktik (die sicher gewollt ist), wie von Dir beschrieben, eine Strafverfolgung nicht einfach macht, das kann aber wohl nicht heissen, dass Kriminellen die im (west-) europäischen Ausland sitzen, vor Strafverfolgung sicher sind.

Ausserdem bleibt als zweite Anlaufstelle, der jeweilige Mobilfunkprovider (sei es T-Mobile, Debitel, o2 etc.). Diese Firmen haben nicht eine reine Inkassofunktion, sondern profitieren z.T. nicht unerheblich, von diesen zweifelhaften Klingeltonabos und machen sich damit der Beihilfe zum Betrug schuldig. Ein klärendes Gespräch (in der richtigen Tonart) mit dem jeweiligen Mobilfunkprovider wird in dem einem oder anderen Fall zur Rückerstattung oder Teilrückerstattung der einkassierten Beträge führen (natürlich ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht, aus Kulanzgründen...). Aber ist doch egal, von wem sein Geld zurück bekommt, oder?

Wer sich nicht wehrt (wie die meisten, die am Ende froh sind, ein nie abgeschlossenes Klingeltonabo endlich los zu sein und die die zu Unrecht abkassierten "Clubbeiträge" einfach abschreiben), geht eben leer aus! 

Das Geschäftmodell von Splash und Konsorten basiert doch darauf, möglichst Viele abzukassieren (und wenn es nur Kleinstbeträge sind) und die Paar, die sich wehren, kann man ja verschmerzen.


----------



## Reducal (30 November 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...das kann aber wohl nicht heissen, dass Kriminellen die im (west-) europäischen Ausland sitzen, vor Strafverfolgung sicher sind.


Zum einen steht die Frage, ob überhaupt eine Straftat vorliegt oder wieder mal nur allenfalls eine bedenkliche Sauerei angenommen werden kann. Die nächste Frage ist (zumindest für mich) bereits geklärt, da es zwischen GB und D Rechtshilferichtlinien gibt, die Ermittlungen von D aus in GB unter den vorliegenden Voraussetzungen (Höhe des Schadens im Einzelfall < 5000 €) unmöglich machen.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Bitte an den Schreiber von Posting 42:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=191435#post191435
Ich möchte mich ebenfalls bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in München melden. Wie und wo mache ich das genau?
Habe schon den Verbraucherschutz informiert und SternTV von RTL.

Grüße
setra


----------



## Reducal (9 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich möchte mich ebenfalls bei der Staatsanwaltschaft in München melden.


Wozu denn das? Wenn du nicht aus München bist, dann wende dich an die dich örtlich zuständige StA oder gib eine Anzeige bei deiner Polizei auf. Beides geht von Amts wegen evtl. nach München und wird dort (ordentlich) bedient.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Kann ich dann den Hinweis geben, dass die Staatsanwaltschaft München schon mehrere Anzeigen hat?
Der Schreiber von Posting  42 meinte, dass die nämlich zuständig seien.

Grüße
setra


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Der Schreiber von Posting 42 meinte, dass die nämlich zuständig seien.


Ist sie aber nicht, wie > HIER < gut erkennbar ist. In deinem ganz persönlichen Fall ist allein die StA örtlich zuständig, die für deinen Wohnsitz zuständig ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Danke für Eure Hilfe. Mir ist das auch passiert!! habe versucht bei vodafone live ein Klingelton zu laden, bekam sofort das Abo.
Nachdem ich diese Seite (danke,danke) gefunden habe und eine SMS an 90009 stop splash geschickt habe, kam sofort eine Rück SMS mit Bestätigung der Kündigung. Toll das ich zufällig auf diese Seite gestoßen bin. Gemeinsam ist man stark.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich bin ebenfalls Opfer dieses [.......] geworden. Seit ich den Handyvertrag meines Arbeitsgebers übernommen habe sind insgesamt 9 dieser [.......] Transaktionen für 2,99 € über mein Vodafon Konto gelaufen. Als ich die erste Rechnung über mobiles Bezahlen von Vodafon bekam wurde ich stutzig und habe nach langem Nachforschen und mit Hilfe der Infos dieser Seite die Stop Mitteilung an Splash geschickt und eine Bestätigung der "Kündigung" erhalten. 

Vodafon hat mich bei dieser Sache voll imStich gelassen. Die sind maximal bereit alle Service Nummern zu sperren damit nicht weitere [.......] Abos erstellt werden. Man ist nicht bereit die Forderung von Spash zu prüfen, die garantiert eingehen wird. Man ist nicht bereit die Zusammenarbeit mit diesem offensichtlich [........] Anbieter zu prüfen und die Kunden vor diesen Praktiken zu schützen. Von Kulanz trotz höflichster Anfrage keine Spur.

Ich kann nur allen Vodafon Kunden raten, den Umfang des [........] zu dokumentieren. Das ist möglich wenn man bei Mein Vodafon, Abos & Käufe, Mobiles Bezahlen, Transaktionen eine Kopie anlegt. Dann hat man zumindest was in der Hand um mit Vodafon argumentieren zu können. Daß Splash oder das dahinter stehende Unternehmen Schaden ersetzt bzw. die schon erfolgten "Transaktionen" nicht belastet ist wohl kaum realistisch.

eine Sauerei das ganze!! das sollte eigentlich seitens der Staatsanwaltschaft untersucht und verfolgt werden.

_Einige Wörter aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. MOD/BR_


----------



## nilsstefan (24 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Gequoteter Text gelöscht.


Ließ dir diese Seite genau durch,da stehen einige Nummern drin,wo du alles abstellen kannst.Wenn du es nicht findest schreib mich kurz an [.........]

Mailadresse gelöscht. Siehe _Nutzungsbedingungen. MOD/BR_


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Das fand ich eben im Internet: ein Formular zum Abmelden bei Splashmobile:

http://www.splashmobile.com/de/enquiry.php

Danke auch für eure Tipps, hier gibt es ja sehr viel Hilfe!!!!

Viele Grüße!

Susi


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Januar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls Opfer dieses [.......] geworden.
> _Full quote gekürzt modaction _



Auch ich habe das Problem, habe seit Ende Nov.07 eine Bildmobilkarte auf Prepaidbasis und habe seitdem wöchentl.2,99Euro Abbuchung wovon ich auch nichts weiss und bild-service sowie vodafone fühlen sich dafür nicht zuständig, jetzt muss ich auch sehen wie ich davon los komme weil mein Guthaben bald aufgebraucht ist.Ich Versuche es auch auf splashmobile vielleicht habe ich ja Glück. Ist schon ärgerlich, wenn das Guthaben auf so eine miese Art schwindet. Zunächst mal Danke für die informative Seite auf die ich durch Suchen gekommen bin. Angelika


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Es ist und bleibt ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen.
Meine Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Nürnberg erbrachte auch nur eine Entäuschung.
Die Beweislast ist zu gering.
Gründe: Gemäß § 152 Abs. 2 Strafprozessordnung ist ein Ermittlungsverfahren wegen verfolgbarer Straftaten nur dann einzuleiten, wenn hierfür zureichende tatsächliche Anhaltspunkte vorliegen. Diese müssen es nach den kriminalistischen Erfahrungen als möglich erscheinen lassen, dass eine verfolgbare Straftat vorliegt.
Das wissen auch die Gauner und kassieren weiter!


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



nilsstefan schrieb:


> Ließ dir diese Seite genau durch,da stehen einige Nummern drin,wo du alles abstellen kannst.Wenn du es nicht findest schreib mich kurz an [.........]
> 
> Mailadresse gelöscht. Siehe _Nutzungsbedingungen. MOD/BR_



Hallo Lieber Unbekanner, habe alle beschriebenen Versuche unternommen, dieses nicht geschlossene Abo wieder los zu werden: ein wöchentlicher Betrag von 2,99Euro für einen nicht bestellten Service und ungeöffnete SMS vom vermeintlichen "Dienstanbieter" sind einfach nicht tragbar. Bitte um weitere Info's, wie ich diesen Spuk beenden kann. 
Danke Christiane


----------



## Reducal (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Christiane schrieb:


> Bitte um weitere Info's, wie ich diesen Spuk beenden kann.


Es sollte möglich sein, dass man sich auf der Website des Anbieters unter splashmobile.de mal selbst informiert, hierher hast du es doch auch geschafft.

Splash schreibt unter Fragen: 





> *3. Wie schaffe ich es, keine Nachrichten mehr auf mein Handy zu bekommen?
> 
> * Einfach STOP SPLASH an 90009, senden, und Du bekommst keine Handyclub-Nachrichten mehr von uns. Du wirst dauerhaft aus all unseren Diensten entfernt. Um keine Werbenachrichten mehr zu bekommen, ruf an unter 0180 500 88 0 55 (0,14€/min aus dem dt. Festnetz).


----------



## blackcat (20 Januar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe seit Oktober das Problem mit einem Fremdanbieter Handy Abo. Und zwar steht in meiner Rechnung auch Ericcson, aber die Telefonnummer 01805 34 20 22. Verbirgt sich dort dahinter etwa auch Splashmobile? Ich habe unter dieser Nummer schon paar Mal angerufen und musste da die Handynummer eingeben und dann erhält man eine Bestätigung per SMS, wenn die Kündigung geklappt hat. Es klappt aber nicht.
Ich bekomme pro Woche auch 2,99 Euro in Rechnung gestellt für nichts. Ab und zu bekomme ich Dienstmitteilungen die ich aber sofort lösche und nicht lese. 
Kann mir irgendjemand von euch helfen und hat dasselbe Problem?
Ich wäre euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Werd ständig von TIME WE, VIBRAMOVIL oder VIBRAMOVEL wie sie jezt plötzlich heißen belästigt hab nie ein Abo abgeschlossen oder wqar nie auf der Internet Seite oder sonstiges. 3 mal hab ich denen schon geschrieben und mit meinem Anwalt gedroht dann hieß es nur das meine Nummer gelöscht wird aber es geht zum 3. mal weiter und dauernd bekomm ich eine Sms "sie haben diesen Monat 10 Euro verbraucht" Lass die Nummer auch sperren aber dann versuchen die es wieder mit anderem Namen und Nummer.. 
Weiß echt nicht mehr wie ich das noch loswerde... 
Anrufen geht ja auch nicht bei den Nummen, es funktioniert nur aus dem Deutschen Netz bin aber aus Österreich...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hast du vielleicht mal kostenlose sms verschickt?
(vibramovel.com)

http://www.telekom-presse.at/channel_internet/news_31021.html


----------



## Wembley (26 Januar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Das mit den kostenlosen SMS ist ein gutes Stichwort.

Wenn man auf google.*at* als Suchwort "gratis sms" eingibt, dann erscheinen die von Vibramovel bei der Google-Werbung gleich mit drei Seiten:

Eine davon: 
Werbetext bei Google:


> 50 Free SMS
> Downloade jetzt Deine
> Lieblingsmusik auf Dein Handy!
> FreieRingtoneFurIhrMobile.com


Das ist der Link:
[noparse]http://www.freieringtonefurihrmobile.com/ws/acp?sp=43101&t=240[/noparse]
Dies ist ein für österreichische Surfer abgestimmter Link: Erkennbar an der "43" in der URL.
Auf die Seite geklickt sieht man unten:


> Mobiler Premiuminhalt für dein Handy. In dem du Club RealPopMusic abonnierst, erhältst du folgendes Angebot: 3 Realtones, 2 polyfone Töne und 2 Spiele. Dies ist ein Abo-Service, der 4€ pro Woche kostet; gültig für alle Mobilfunknetznutzer. Es gelten die üblichen Gebühren (WAP; GPRS) deines Netzbetreibers. Um den Service zu kündigen, musst du ENDE POP an die 0900908090 senden. Falls du Fragen hast, wähle die +4918050028846 oder schicke eine E-Mail an support.at @ timwe.com. In dem du die AGB akzeptierst, erklärst du dich damit einverstanden, dass dir TIM w.e. zu Marketingzwecken kostenlose SMS von verschiedenen Premium-SMS-Nummern zuschickt.


Die 0900-Nummer gehört laut RTR-Abfrage zu Total Tim (=Vibramovel) 
Ganz unten rechts gibt es einen Link zu den allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen:
[noparse]http://www.freieringtonefurihrmobile.com/ws/info/aut/terms.htm[/noparse]
Unter Punkt 8 steht dort:


> 8. Kündigung und Abbestellung der Dienste; Überdenkungsfrist
> 
> Um den Dienst per SMS abzubestellen, senden Sie den Text "STOP <Klubname>“ an 0900 528 850. Sollte es Probleme geben, rufen Sie Ihren Mobilfunkbetreiber unter 0800 664 664 (Mobilkom), 0676 2000 (T-Mobile), 0699 70 699 (Connect Austria), 0800 650 650 (Tele.Ring) oder TRE H3G (0800 303030) an.


Hier wird eine weitere 0900-Nummer zum Abbestellen genannt.
Diese gehört laut einer RTR-Abfrage:


> Yourbox OEG
> A-8046, Graz, St.Veiterstraße 144


Die sind offenbar auch in dieser Branche, in welcher Beziehung die zu Vibramovel stehen, weiß ich nicht.

Was du tun kannst: So wie von denen vorgeschlagen, bei deinem Handyprovider anrufen und dem deine Probleme schildern.
In weiterer Folge eine allgemeine Mehrwertnummernsperre für einrichten. Ist kostenlos. Geht auch ganz schnell.

BTW: Wie das dann mit den "gratis SMS" gehen soll, weiß ich nicht. Da schweigt man sich dann offenbar aus.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Habe gerade das von mir nicht gebuchte splash abo gekündigt. Achtung die Nummer für die Kündigungs-SMS hat sich geändert. Sie lautet nun 90009.

best regards
Patrick


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bekomme seit einigen Wochen immer wieder eine SMS von der Nummer 87069 "Vielen Dank Ihr E-Plus Wap Abo wurde erfolgreich mit 4.99 € geucht." Ich habe aber so ein Ab on icht geschlossen und bei E-Plus ist die Nummer leider nicht bekannt. SMS mit Stopp an die Nummer hat auch nicht geholfen. Wer kann mit helfen. Schon mal vielen Dank im Vorraus.



Hallo ich habe das selbe Problem. Weiß jemand vielleicht, wer der Anbeiter 87069 ist und wie man den erreichen kann bzw. sein "ABO" kündigen kann? Vielen Dank!


----------



## blackcat (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber ich war auch auf Splashmobile reingefallen und die haben mich für nichts abgezockt. Habe dort heute angerufen und mit einer ganz netten Dame gesprochen. Die hat das mit der Kündigung sofort akzeptiert und ich bekam dann auch eine Bestätigung per SMS, dass das ganze gekündigt ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich bekomme seit einigen Wochen immer wieder eine SMS von der Nummer 87069 "Vielen Dank Ihr E-Plus Wap Abo wurde erfolgreich mit 4.99 € geucht." Ich habe aber so ein Ab on icht geschlossen und bei E-Plus ist die Nummer leider nicht bekannt. SMS mit Stopp an die Nummer hat auch nicht geholfen. Wer kann mit helfen. Schon mal vielen Dank im Vorraus.



N'Abend, habe seit Anfang Dezember letzten Jahres exakt das gleiche Problem. E-Plus kennt die Nummer angeblich nicht und behauptet nix machen zu können. Gab es da zwischenzeitlich eine Lösung? DANKE!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Januar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

http://premiumdienste.eplus.de/index.asp

E-Plus kennt die Nummer nicht und T-Mobile auch nicht.

http://www.t-mobile.de/premiumsms/

Da musst du mal direkt bei der Bundesnetzagentur nachfragen.
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...Verbraucherservice_Telekommunikation_1ml.html


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Januar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Nachtrag zur Anbieternummer: 87069

Hallo,

vielen Dank für den Tipp mir der Bundesnetzagentur. Leider können die da auch nicht weiterhelfen. Die haben mich an die Wettbewerbszentrale weiterverwiesen. Die Wettbewerbszentrale hat gemeint, dass sie versuchen werden, den Betreiber aufzuspüren, aber versprechen können die einem auch nichts.

Jedenfalls soll ich den Inhalt der SMS und die Anbieternummer dorthin schicken und die melden sich dann, wenn sie was gefunden haben. Vielleicht können die anderen Geschädigten ja auch einen Brief dorthin schreiben, damit die Dringlichkeit des Problems deutlicher wird. Hier ist die Adresse:

Wettbewerbszentrale
Büro Essen
Postfach 104365
45043 Essen

Ich wünsche uns allen viel Glück!


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hier ein kleines Update zum meinem Post: 29.11.2007, 12:42:32 

Hab sowohl Splashmobile (Strafanzeige wg. Betrugs) als auch Vodafone (Strafanzeige wg. Beihilfe zum Betrug) mit Strafanzeige gedroht.

Resultat: innerhalb von wenigen Minuten wurde mein sog. Abo seitens Splash beendet, erstattet haben sie mir aber nichts. 
Mein Schreiben an die Geschäftsleitung von Vodafone führte dazu, dass mir Vodafone auf der nächsten Rechnung ALLE Kosten, die mir von Splash belastet wurden, erstattet hat.

Also, es geht doch. Wer sich nicht wehrt, lebt verkehrt.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hall habe das gleiche problem wie bekomme ich die telefonnummer von diesem Splashmobile heraus???


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Google fragen.
http://www.splashmobile.com/de/contact.php


----------



## Reducal (4 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Reducal schrieb:


> Auch der im deutschen Impressum genannte MB ist dort verzeichnet, nur GF ist der nicht. Der Änderung des Impressums auf DW sehe ich darüber hinaus für demnächst entgegen.


Wie man sieht, kann man mit den Briten reden. Der tatsächliche GF ist nun auch im Impressum aufgezeigt.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Habe soeben eine SMS mit folgendem Text bekommen u hab keine Ahnung woher das kommen kann. Hab sowas niiiiieeee abgeschlossen.."Vielen Dank für die Nutzung des Dienstes von Total Tim. Das Abo wird nun eingestellt."

Was soll das? Hat jemand einen Ahnung? Wenn ja, wie kann ich dieses angebliche Abo umgehen... Das is so was von link von wem auch immer...!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich habe heute um dieselbe Zeit dieselbe SMS von Vibramovil erhalten, auch ich habe nichts heruntergelden, noch nicht einmal telefoniert und die letzte SMS laut Vodafone am 25.01.08 versendet. Vodafone kann zur Zeit noch nichts sagen, da noch nichts abgebucht wurde.
Ich habe soeben eine Aufforderung zur sofortigen Unterlassung von irgenwelchen aufgezwungenen Abos an [email protected] gesendet, mal schauen was folgt.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



blackcat schrieb:


> Ihr werdet es nicht glauben, aber ich war auch auf Splashmobile reingefallen und die haben mich für nichts abgezockt. Habe dort heute angerufen und mit einer ganz netten Dame gesprochen. Die hat das mit der Kündigung sofort akzeptiert und ich bekam dann auch eine Bestätigung per SMS, dass das ganze gekündigt ist.



Habe auch mal mit so einer "netten" Dame gesprochen , danach wurde mir auch so eine Bestätigungs-Sms geschickt, aber dennoch hab ich gestern eine Sms mit dem Text vom Vibramovel bekommen,dass Abo-Dienste für mich eingerichtet wurden!!!!
Wie is denn so was möglich??; Entstehen tatsächlich Kosten? Wenn ja, wie kann man die umgehen oder eher gesagt abstellen??


----------



## Reducal (15 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Vibramovel
> 
> Wie is denn so was möglich?


Damit wir uns hier nicht weiter verzetteln - du hattest Splash abestellt, oder? Vibramovel ist ein anderer Dienst, siehe hier: [SIZE=-1]www.*vibramovel*.com aus Portugal.

http://www.telekom-presse.at/channel_internet/news_31021.html äußert sich auch recht anschaulich zur Sache.

Wie richtet man solche Dienste eigentlich ein? Kann es sein, dass man den Dienst im Internet unter Angabe von irgend einer Handynummer bestellt und der Empfänger einer Begrüßungs-SMS willigt allein mit dem Empfang der Nachricht zu der Nutzung des Dienstes ein? Sowas fände ich fatal, ist mMn aber durchaus möglich.
[/SIZE]


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ha, Leute, mir geht es ähnlich, bekomme erst ne "Kündigung", und heute bis jetzt mindestens 3SMS... fürn Download. Habe es immer wider gelöscht, aber sie lassen mich nicht in Ruhe.
MfG.
Daffy53


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Das Verfahren zur Anmeldung für Abos im Web ist in Deutschland recht sicher. 

Man gibt seine Mobilfunknummer im Web an. Dann wird in der Regel durch den Mobilfunk- oder Zahlungsanbieter eine PIN generiert und versendet. Der Käufer muss diese PIN dann auf der Webseite eingeben. Damit ist ausgeschlossen, dass ein Abo von jemand dritten abgeschlossen wird. 

Der Anbieter an sich hat auch keine Kenntnis über die PIN. Er kann diese also auch nicht versuchen zu eraten, da er nur wenige Versuche zur richtigen Eingabe hat.

Die meisten Leute mit Abo können sich nicht an den Abschluss erinnern oder es wurde durch jemand Dritten abgeschlossen.


----------



## bernhard (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Und die Erde ist eine Scheibe ...


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Das ist ja nicht einmal ein positiver Bericht,
sondern eine Aneinanderreihung von Behauptungen ohne jeden Zusammenhang.

*Äpfel und Birnen ( und ..) in einem Topf.*


----------



## Der Jurist (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das Verfahren zur Anmeldung für Abos im Web ist in Deutschland recht sicher.
> 
> Man gibt seine Mobilfunknummer im Web an. Dann wird in der Regel durch den Mobilfunk- oder Zahlungsanbieter eine PIN generiert und versendet. Der Käufer muss diese PIN dann auf der Webseite eingeben. Damit ist ausgeschlossen, dass ein Abo von jemand dritten abgeschlossen wird.
> 
> ...


Man in the middle und schon kenne ich die PIN - für wie doof hältst Du eigentlich die Nutzer hier?

Noch eine Frage: Für welchen Anbieter arbeitest Du? Wa*me ist doch pleite.


----------



## dvill (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute mit Abo können sich nicht an den Abschluss erinnern oder es wurde durch jemand Dritten abgeschlossen.


Das klingt ja nicht so nett für die Aboanbieter.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Wie will man denn bei der SMS Auslieferung der PIN eine Man in the Middle Attacke machen?

D.h. der Käufer gibt seine Mobilfunknummer auf der Downloadanbieterseite ein, der Anbieter teilt z.B. Vodafone mit das er ein Abo auf deren Schnittstelle eröffnen will und Vodafone sendet die generierte TAN uper SMS ans Handy. Der Endkunde gibt die TAN dann auf der Anbieterseite ein und dieser gleicht Sie mit Vodafone ab. Wenn diese korrekt war eröffnet Vodafone das Abo. 

Es gibt auch sicherlich genug Methoden die nicht sauber sind und einige Schlupflöcher,  aber ich will nur sagen, dass nicht jeder angebotene Dienst gleich ein Betrugsfall ist.


----------



## dvill (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wie will man denn bei der SMS Auslieferung der PIN eine Man in the Middle Attacke machen?


Entweder so oder beliebig anders. Dialeraufsteller, Abodrücker & Co. entwickeln immer die notwendige Kreativität, damit der Ferrari volltanken kann.


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...  aber ich will nur sagen, dass nicht jeder angebotene Dienst gleich ein Betrugsfall ist.


Theoretisch hast du recht.

Theoretisch ist auch ein Dialer nicht unbedingt "böse".
Theoretisch ist nicht jeder Euro in Liechtenstein Steuerflucht.
Theoretisch gab es in der DDR freie Wahlen.

Praktisch aber ...


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Februar 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Mir ist das gleiche passiert. mir werden seit 2 monaten bei jeder handy rechnung 2,99€ abgebucht. Diese 2,99€ gehen an die Firma Ericsson IPX. Die da stehende hotline ist nicht im betrieb zumindest geht da nie jemand ran. eine e-mail adresse wird garnicht erst angegeben.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Unser Sachverhalt ist der Folgende:

ich habe einen Handy-Vertrag seit X Jahren bei T-Mobile.

Mein Sohn, mittlerweile 12 Jahre alt, hat sich im Januar einen Klingelton mit meinem Handy runtergeladen. Durfte er nicht. Hat er aber trotztdem gemacht. *fauch* 

Da mein Handy stets in meiner Nähe ist- wir haben zwei Pferde eingestellt, für die Stallbesitzerin muss ich stets rufbereit sein- hat er es sich spät Abends gegriffen und Quatsch damit gemacht. 

Ergebnis: Wir haben ein nettes Abo bei Jamba, bei Burda Wireless, bei ZED und bei Ericsson IPX. 

Jamba zu kündigen war schon schwierig genug, weil es total stressig ist, sich durch deren Ansage Salat auf der tollen 0180 Nummer, die auf unserer Rechnung steht, durchzufriemeln zur entsprechenden Stelle. 

Aber Ericsson IPX war der Gipfel. Ich habe vom Erhalt der Handy-Rechnung an konstant versucht, die Bande da zu erreichen und hatte stets nur eine fremdländisch sprechende Blechtante am Aparat, somit lief das Abo noch 3 Tage länger, als nötig. 

Anruf bei Splash:
Heute hab ich- diesem Forum sei Dank- eine SMS geschickt an eine der hier angegebenen Nummern und dann auf der 0180-50088055 angerufen. Ich hatte eine nette Dame am Apparat, die mir zugesagt hat, das ABO würde eingestellt. Eine SMS habe ich auch erhalten.

Dann habe ich ihr den Sachverhalt geschildert und gesagt, dass ich nicht gewillt sei, das Abo zu zahlen, da ich nichts bei Splash aboniert habe. Daraufhin hat sie gefragt, wer sich denn noch in unserer Wohnung befände, es sei im Januar ein Klingelton von Bushido runtergeladen worden, der das Abo ausgelöst hatte. Auf Info, dass mein Sohn noch bei mir ist und sonst niemand wollte sie wissen, wie alt mein Sohn sei. Ich sagte: 12. Entspricht den Tatsachen. 

Daraufhin bekomme ich laut Info der Dame innerhalb der nächsten 10 bis 14 Tage das Geld (insgesamt 23 Euro) auf mein Konto zurücküberwiesen. Kontodaten habe ich ihr angegeben. Dass ich in den nächsten Wochen mein Konto überwache wie ein Lux versteht sich von selbst.

Aktionen an meinem Handy:
ich habe es Internet-untauglich gemacht, in dem ich die Provider Angaben rausgelöscht habe. Basta. Es war so eingestellt, dass man mit einem falschen Klick sofort im Downloadportal von T-Online landen kann. 

Ferner hat T-Online mir alle Dienstanbieter gesperrt, sodass sowas nicht noch einmal vorkommen sollte. 

Ich bekomme ferner von der Telecom eine Gutschrift über die "gesammelten Abos" weil:
mein Sohn nicht geschäftsfähig ist und sich aus meinem vergangenen Telefonverhalten klar nachweisbar ist, dass ich das selber nicht gemacht habe. 

Also:
Es verhält sich wie folgt:
bei Handys mit Vertrag: SOFORT nach Erhalt der Rechnung die Rechnungsstelle anrufen. Bei T-Mobile ist das die Kurzwahl 2202. 

Dann: schriftlich per Übergabeeinschreiben das besagte Abo kündigen. Denn: was nicht gekündigt wird, läuft jederzeit weiter!

Dann: per E-Mail ebenfalls das Abo kündigen. Wirkt eins nicht wirkt vielleicht das andere.

Jamba und Burda Wirless haben sich gemeldet, sind bislang nicht bereit, die Beträge zurückzuerstatten. Wenn aber Splash den Schwanz einzieht, dann werden die das auch tun. 

Ferner: ein netter junger Mann riet mir: bei entsprechenden Rechnungen den Account beim Provider umstellen lassen auf Überweisung, die unstrittigen Posten zahlen, dann DARF DER HANDYZUGANG nicht gesperrt werden. 

Die Provider sind NICHT dazu verpflichtet, die Forderungen von Fremdanbietern einzutreiben. Wenn Abbuchung nicht erfolgen kann, dann haben die das separat zu berechnen. Basta. 

Noch ein Tipp von dem netten Mann von T-Mobile: mit dem Verbraucherschutz drohen. Das mögen die gar nicht. 

Verlasst Euch nicht unbedingt nur auf die Kündigung per SMS, das kann unter Umständen daneben gehen. 

Vor allem bei Prepaid Handys habt ihr keine Kontrollmöglichkeiten, ob die das auch einhalten, was sie in Sachen Kündigung versprechen.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Nachtrag: Jamba stellt sich doof, mein Sohn habe das übers Internet gebucht. 

Und dann mit meinem Handy den Download bestätigt per Sendung einer SMS. 

So ein Quatsch. Mein Sohn kann sich nicht mal meine Telefonnummer merken, geschweige denn, diese auf einer Homepage eingeben. 

Außerdem ist auf unserer Handyrechnung nachweisbar, dass er per Handy ins Internet auf eines dieser Downloadportale gegangen ist. Da lädt man sich einen Klingelton runter und nix ist mit Bestätigung durch Rücksendung einer SMS, nix ist mit Infos über Paketpreise, etc. 

Und die Tatsache bleibt: er ist nicht geschäftsfähig. Ich selber hab das nicht bestellt, und
also zahl ich das nicht. Basta. 

Der nette Herr mit dem Rat, die Handy Rechnung kurzzeitig auf Überweisung umzustellen und nur die unstrittigen Posten zu bezahlen war übrigens von der T-Mobile Hotline 2202! Wollt ich nur sagen. 

Es muss sich glaub ich keiner von diesen Neppern ins Bockshorn jagen lassen. Ich schalte die Verbraucherschutzzentrale ein. Das würde ich auch sonst jedem raten.


----------



## Unregistriert (19 März 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Heute kam noch einmal eine Nachricht von Jamba. 

Ein Teil siehe unten. Redaktion: bitte nichts raus-editieren, ist für alle hier wichtig.

Ferner sagte Jamba mir gestern telefonisch: Sie könnten mir keine Gutschrift für die Leistungen, die ich mir dank meines Sohnes "eingefangen" habe, geben. Sie würden in dem Moment von den Mobilfunk-Anbietern bezahlt, wo sie ihre Dateien versenden. Hö? 

Das würde ja bedeuten, dass - die Dienstanbieter irgendwem irgendwas schicken können, ohne Überprüfung und dass das dann direkt von den Mobilfunkbetreibern bezahlt würde, ohne Ansehen, ob das überhaupt berechtigt ist oder nicht??? Und wir dürfens dann ausbaden. Sowas! 

Hier ein Teil der Nachricht von Jamba:



> "Jamba bietet eine Kindersicherung an. Mit dieser neuartigen Funktion ist es ganz leicht möglich, das Handy eines Kindes für die Nutzung von Jamba-Diensten zu sperren.
> 
> Wenn Sie die Kindersicherung in Anspruch nehmen möchten, klicken Sie bitte auf der Jamba-Startseite [noparse]www.jamba.de[/noparse] ganz unten auf den Link "Kindersicherung". Auf der folgenden Seite geben Sie bitte die Handynummer ein, für die unsere Dienste gesperrt werden sollen. Klicken Sie dann bitte auf "weiter".
> 
> ...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (19 März 2008)

Hallo "Unregistriert",

dein minderjähriger Sohn hat ein Abo mit einem Handy ausgelöst, dass du ihm zur Verfügung gestellt hattest. Seine Geschäftsfähigkeit dürfte sich bei dem geringen Preis nach dem Taschengeldparagraphen richten und außerdem - du gibst ihm deine Geldbörse zum Einkaufen und er macht an der Kasse ein Geschäft, dass du nicht für gut heißt - regst du dich da auch über den Kaufmannsladen so in der Öffentlichkeit auf?


----------



## blowfish (20 März 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> Seine Geschäftsfähigkeit dürfte sich bei dem geringen Preis nach dem Taschengeldparagraphen richten...



Das ist auch die Argumentation der Nutzlosbranche. Das stimmt aber nicht. Ein Abo wird nicht mit dem Taschengeldparagrafen abgedeckt, da es sich um eine immer wiederkehrende Zahlung handelt. Hier ist die Genehmigung der Erziehungsberechtigten erforderlich. Das Einkaufen im Laden kann man damit nicht vergleichen. Man nimmt eine Sache und bezahlt die. Damit will der Gesetzgeber verhindern, dass die Eltern in den Laden gehen und das Geld zurückverlange, weil ihr Sprössling ein Eis gekauft und gegessen hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Mein Sohn hat mit meinem Handy einen Klingelton laden wollen,der nie angekommen ist.Nun hab ich gemerkt das das ein Abo ist.Mir wird nun ständig Geld von meiner Karte abgezogen und ich weiß nicht,wie ich das wieder loswerde.Habe schon überlegt mir ein neues Handy mit neuer Nummer zu kaufen.Wer kann mir helfen?


----------



## Reducal (20 März 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Welcher Klingelton, welche Firma, welche KWN (Kurzwahlnummer?) Bei (nahezu) allen anbietern kann man das mit einer einmaligen SMS stoppen. Schau dir das nur mal ab 22 Uhr in der VIVA-Werbung an.


----------



## djdon (3 April 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

wer kann mir helfen auch ich bekomme downloads von total-tim habe es nie bestellt mir wird fast jeden monat 20 euro dafür abgebucht das ist echt heftig


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich habe z.B. lediglich ein neues Handy  von mobilcom bekommen, zusammen mit einem anderen Tarif, weil es meinen alten Tarif eigentlich schon nicht mehr gab.
Da war ich dann doch auch gleich bei Splash abonniert, obwohl ich bisher nicht mal wußte, dass es die Firma gibt und ich nix davon weiß dass ich dort ein Abo abgeschlossen hätte. Ich gehe ja nichtmal übers Handy ins Internet! Angeblich habe ich aber schon 2 Spiele heruntergeladen!? Komisch, ich spiele auch nicht mit dem Handy, ich benutze es nur zum Telefonieren und privaten SMSen und die internen Klingeltöne reichen mir auch mehr als genug, deshalb ahbe ich auch nie was runtergeladen.

Habe dann per SMS das Splash-Zeugs gekündigt, trotzdem haben sie nochmal was abgebucht,- diesmal stand aber "Ericsson" als Fremdanbieter dabei, vorher war es Splash. 

Ich habe grade mal bei der Dame von Ericsson angerufen,- sie sollen mir doch bitte mal nachweisen, wann ich ein Abo abgeschlossen habe, mal sehen was kommt....
Ich denk ja nicht, dass ich irgendwas zurückbekomme, aber ich finde es generell eine Frechheit!
Das hatte ich in den 8  Jahren davor mit keinem Handy,- liegt es an der neuen Technik, wo die Dinger schon mit allerlei Zugängen vorinstalliert ankommen?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Nicht an der Technik.
Wohl eher an der Datenweitergabe der Anbieter.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu dem Thema. Hat den irgend einer hier jetzt schon einen Erfolg verzeichnen können in dieser Sache mit dem WAP Abo für 4,99€ pro Monat ?????.

oder muss man sich vielleicht erst zusammen tun und Anzeige gegen unbekannt und E-Plus erstatten.
Bin auf eure Antworten gespannt .


----------



## Reducal (11 April 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Anzeige gegen unbekannt und E-Plus erstatten


Lass diesen Unsinn, da die Strafverfolgungsbehörden nicht dazu da sind, in zivile Belange einzugreifen. Kein Polizist oder StA wird das Problem für dich lösen.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Leute es geht ja Woll nicht an das irgend so ein [ edit] sich auf den kosten und das im wahrsten sinne des Wortes , auf so eine linke art bereichert .

Schlag doch mal vor wie man gegen solche Leute vorgegen soll !!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Vor allen Dingen nicht in diesem Ton.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Nicht in so einem Ton !!

Ich finde es immer wieder schön wenn die Leute sich über die Verballe Aussprache Gedanken machen anstatt zu helfen oder wenigstens sinnvolle Beiträge zu leisten um solchen Leuten das Handwerk zu legen. Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (11 April 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Persönliche Rechtsberatung ist uns leider untersagt (Rechtsberatungsgesetz).


----------



## onkelsti (25 April 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hey Leute habe das selbe Problem, mein Handy Motor. V3 meinen Vertrag habe ich von blau.de! bei mir werden ebenfalls fast jede woche 2,99 von der firma "yoc-ag" abgezogen!!! Was machen!! bringt es was wenn ich meinen vertrag bei blau.de kündige!!!!!!!!!!!!! was soll ich sonst machen


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

"blau" brauchst du nicht kündigen. 
Schreib an Yog-ag. [email protected]


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

[email protected] dahin schreiben mit handynummer, drohen, falls keine löschung des abos mit konsequenzen. habe ich heute auch gemacht und schwupp di wupp zwei stunden später war mein abo gekündigt


----------



## Reducal (7 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> drohen mit konsequenzen


Wahrscheinlich reicht auch eine halbwegs freundliche Nachricht, damit der Support das Abo beendet. Es gibt keine Konsequenzen gegen das britische Unternehmen, damit das mal klar ist! Eine derartige Drohung ist leeres Geschwätz und das wissen sowohl der Anbieter als auch der Support. Bislang wurde anscheinend jedem das Abo beendet, wenn er sich nur hinreichend bemüht hat. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Nach einer Freundlichen Beratung von Talkline ist herausgekommen das diese [.......] nichtmehr zu erreichen sei.... desweiteren soll der dienst nur mit Stop Splash an die 90009 zu kündigen sein.... wenn das alles nichts hilft soll man sich an die regulierungsbehörde wenden... Link: www.bundesnetzagentur.de/  oder per telefon

0291 9955 206 
Mo. bis Mi. von 9:00 bis 17:00;
Do. von 9:00 bis 18:00;
Fr. von 09:00 bis 16:00

Dort solle man die sachlage genaustens schieldern und dann könne man auf erfolg hoffen... so Talkline-


----------



## tblaese (13 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo alle Mitgeschädigten! )
> 
> Ich war echt am Verzweifeln, weil ich dieses Splash-Ding schon seit Monaten versuche, loszuwerden. Dann bin ich auf euch gestossen. Habe dann die Info mit der Telefonnummer 018050088055 gelesen und da gleich mal angerufen. Die Dame am Telefon war sehr freundlich, hat mein Abo gleich gekündigt UND das Allerbeste ist, dass ich 10 mal 2,99 € zurückbekomme, da ich schon x-Mal diese blöde "Stop-Splash" sms geschickt habe, was aber ja nix gebracht hat.
> 
> ...


 

Hallooo Leute. :roll:
Eigentlich ist es gar nicht mein Ding, mich in solchen Diskusionsrunden einzubringen. Da mir aber hier geholfen wurde, will ich auch anderen helfen, die ebenfalls von diesem ABO SPLASH beschissen wurden. 
Ich hatte niemals dieses ABO bestellt bzw. genutzt. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich dazu gekommen bin. Aber wie gelesen, ging das ja einigen so. Vermutlich hatte ich mal eine SMS bekommen, diese geöffnet und darin hatte der Anschiss schon gelauert... Habe ca. 1 Jahr lang für diese ABO- Kacke wöchentlich 2,50- € bezahlt, bis ich mal meinen Verbindungs-nachweis genauer angesehen hatte. Ja, jetzt wird der eine oder andere Herr Schlau Schlau sagen: "Selber Schuld!" Richtig- und deshalb auch sehr ärgerlich. :wall: 
Also nun zu dem Eigentlichen: AUFGEPASST !
Habe auch mehrere Dinge ausprobieren müssen, bis die Löschung des ABO geklappt hat. 
SMS funktioniert nicht Das hatte ich am 08.04.2008 versucht, musste bis Monatsende wieder auf meinen Verbindungsnachweis warten und stellte fest, das ABO ist hartnäckig. 
Ruft die Nummer 0180 50088055 an!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Es kann sein, das ihr ein bisschen warten müsst, aber ihr wollt ja auch, den Mist los werden...oder?! 
Ich rief dann am 09.05.2008 dort an und wurde dann mit einer Frau [ edit ] (phon.) verbunden, die die Löschung ohne Probleme veranlasste. Auf Fragen wie, warum und Entschädigung ging sie aber nicht ein. 
Aber ich war das ABO los. Es hat wirklich geklappt.:-D 
Danke noch mal an alle, die mir hier weiter geholfen haben und viel Glück an diejenigen, die den Scheiss noch loswerden wollen.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hi leutz. ich hab ein Problem: ich hab frühe(so 1 monat) von Jamba.de aus der ner Werbung von ViVA Alex C. DuBistSoPorno bestellt habs auch bekommen. aber nach nen paar tagen hab ichs gelöscht und deshalb bekomm ich immer SmS n die zocken mir die Kohle ab: ich hatte 15 € draufgemacht so, dann bekam ich direkt 2 SMS von Jamba.de da stand das so n lied drauf wäre.ich direkt die SMS n gelöscht und ich hatte ncoh 7 € drauf >:-( abzockerei könnt ihr mir helfen? mein freund sagte gestern das ich das nochmal downloaden sollte damit es wahrscheinlich weggeht aber ich trau mich nich. könnt ihr mir helfen?! 

mfg Dimenzio


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Unser Sachverhalt ist der Folgende:
> 
> ich habe einen Handy-Vertrag seit X Jahren bei T-Mobile.
> ....



_full quote gekürzt, dafür ist der Link vorhanden, modinfo _

Ich habe die unstrittigen Beträge bezahlt, die Fremdgebühren zurückgeholt und trotzdem wurde mein Telefondienst von der t-mobile gesperrt und eine fristlose, gebührenpflichtige Kündigung erlassen und durch meine Hartnäckigkeit und massiven Beschwerden wieder zurückgenommen. Die T-mobile fühlt sich weiterhin berechtigt die Fremdgebühren einzutreiben. Jetzt habe ich eine Inkasso- Anwaltskanzlei aus Hamburg am Hals. Ich steh's durch!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hi ich hab gestern ne SMS mit Stop Splash geschickt glaub das war: 9009 und da kam: sie sind nicht mit Splash angemeldet. So dann hab ich Stop Jamba geschrieben und jetzt bekomm ich keine Nachrichten bzw. Meldung das mein Abo gekündigt sei.


Kann mir einer bitte Helfen?!

mfg Dimenzio


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juni 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

liebe leute hatte tierrisch alarm mit splash konnte dank eurer hilfe das miese abo das ich ueber bildzeitung (klingelton gratis "nationalhymne") aufgezwungen bekam kündigen habe sicherheitshalber telefonisch und per sms gekündigt bei sms bestaetigung unmittelbar nach kündigung
danke danke danke
ps: "STOP SPLASH" an 90009 klappt als kündigung


----------



## Unregistriert (2 August 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich habe von einem Fremdanbieter (Ericsson GmbH) ein Abo,denn ich gern kündigen möchte, weil er mich pro monat 11,96 € kostet. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Unregistriert (5 August 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,
Ich hab ein riesen Problem. Ich habe auf einer ganz normale handynummer aus der Kontaktanzeige geantwortet, und bekam gleich eine SMS von einer fünfstelligen Nummer zurück mit dem Text: Wilkommen, jede weitere nachricht koste mich 1,99 Euro und ein link zu einer chat- community wo nur die AGBs angegeben sind, keine richtige Website. Alles unseriös und fachchinesisch. Danach bekam ich eine Mail von dem Kontakt von der selben fünfstelligen Nummer. Bin ich jetzt in einem Abo? Muss ich auch wenn ich nicht mehr antworte für deren Nachrichten auf mein Handy zahlen? Was mach ich jetzt??? Brauche Hilfe!


----------



## Unregistriert (14 August 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo!

Wie schön, dass ich diese Seite gefunden habe!

Als ich meine Juli Handyrechnung bekam, fiel ich aus allen Wolken, weil mir pro Woche 2,99 für "mobiles Bezahlen", von der Ericsson GmbH berechnet wurde. Das waren für diesen Monat 5 x 2,99 Euro, also knapp 15,00 Euro! 

Ich konnte mir schon denken, wie das passiert ist, habe mir nämlich einen Klingelton runter geladen. Habe aber nicht gewusst, dass ich mir damit gleich ein Abo aufhalse! Vor allem habe ich auch nie irgendeine SMS auf das Handy bekommen, dass ich nun etwas abonniert habe. Erst mit erhalt meiner Rechnung wusste ich von diesem Abo!

Habe mich dann sofort mit meinem Mobilfunkanbieter (Talkline) in Verbindung gesetzt, die mir ganz gut weiter geholfen haben. Mir wurde folgende Telefonnummer genannt:

01805/3420022

Dort kann man das Abo kündigen. Ich habe mich aber mit einem Mitarbeiter verbinden lassen und dort direkt gekündigt. Minuten später hatte ich eine SMS (Absender-Rufnummer 90009) auf dem Handy, mit der Mitteilung, dass meine Abo gekündigt wurde.

Zur Sicherheit rief ich heute nochmal diese Nummer an und bat um Kündigung des Abos, dort sagte man mir, dass dieses bereits vor einer WOche geschehen ist. Also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die mir für den Monat August kein Abo mehr in Rechnung stellen (HOFFENTLICH)!

Außerdem habe ich mir von Talkline eine Sperre für solche "Drittanbieter" setzen lassen. Und zukünftig werde ich die Finger von irgendwelchen Downloads lassen!!!!!

Viele Grüße von
Christel


----------



## Unregistriert (14 August 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



blackcat schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe seit Oktober das Problem mit einem Fremdanbieter Handy Abo. Und zwar steht in meiner Rechnung auch Ericcson, aber die Telefonnummer 01805 34 20 22. Verbirgt sich dort dahinter etwa auch Splashmobile? Ich habe unter dieser Nummer schon paar Mal angerufen und musste da die Handynummer eingeben und dann erhält man eine Bestätigung per SMS, wenn die Kündigung geklappt hat. Es klappt aber nicht.
> Ich bekomme pro Woche auch 2,99 Euro in Rechnung gestellt für nichts. Ab und zu bekomme ich Dienstmitteilungen die ich aber sofort lösche und nicht lese.
> ...



So habe ich es auch 2 x versucht, bekam auch keine Bestätigungs-SMS. Erst nachdem ich mich direkt mit einem Mitarbeiter verbinden ließ und ich um Kündigung des Abos bat, kam umgehend die Bestätitung per SMS! Ich hoffe es hat diesmal geklappt!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 August 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo, 
ich hatte genau das gleiche Problem - nix angefordert, nix geöffnet und dann über mehrere Monate hinweg 12€, für nichts! Also bin ich zur Vodafone Servicestelle, um erst mal herauszubekommen, warum die mir jeden Monat so Scheiß abbuchen. Dort wies man mich mit der Antwort ab, dass man da nichts tun könnte - nur Vodafone Service Nummer anrufen und Nummer geben lassen, die das Abo kündigt. Dann natürlich ewig warten bis zur freien Leitung, dann doch mal endlich jemanden an der Strippe, die mir eine super lange Nummer gegeben hat. Also dann, die Nummer gewählt und rein ins Callsystem von Splash... wenn sie blah blah möchten, dann drücken sie die ... Dann glücklich, sie sagt auch, dass man kündigen kann, wenn man seine Rufnummer eintippt und mit Raute bestätigt. Sie wiederholt natürlich...denn der Anruf kostet schließlich Geld und Sie wiederholt falsch! Das ganze noch mal! Dann endlich! Sie plappert die richtige Nummer und sagt eine Betsätigung der Kündigung via SMS innerhalb von 24h zu. Aber keine SMS. Da dachte ich (blöd eigentlich), dass es sich eventuell erledigt hat... bis zur nächsten Rechnung. Danke für die 900.. Nummer,ich hoffe es ist nun vorbei. Never again!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 August 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo 
habe auch Kontakt mit Pitch und splash gehabt, und natürlich auch Geld verloren.
Ich hatte auch einen Mitarbeiter am Telefon, der auf meinen Hinweis das ich Sie Anzeigen würde mich nur Auslachte.
Was habt Ihr gemacht, Angezeigt oder nicht?

welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht ? 

Habt Ihr Euren Netzanbieter mit Angezeigt.

Harry


----------



## Unregistriert (5 September 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Meine Kündigung über 01805/3_[ edit ]_2 hat übrigens geklappt!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 September 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

was ist eigentlich bei prepaidkarten?
Da bekomme Ich keinen einzelverbindungsnachweis.
Man merkt es erst dann,wenn ständig das Guthaben weg ist.

Nur reine Theorie!

Will nämlich irgentwann auf Prepaid umsteigen.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 September 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo !

Du bekommst eine SMS Wörtlich " ( Name Netzbetreiber )  hat Ihnen für den Dienstleister
Pitch 2,99 Euro abgebucht".

egal ob das Rechtens ist und wenn du zur Polizei gehst, schauen die Dich erstmal Seltsam
an, und teilen Dir mit, das Du zuerst die Beweise für die Staatsanwaltschaft selbst herbei
schaffen must. ( Verbindungsnachweise usw. )

Wo leben wir ?. 

In einem Land wo Betrügern die Möglichkeit gegeben wird Jahrelang Ihrem Handwerk nachzugehen ohne däfür Bestraft zu werden.

Pami

(Ps. Verbindungsnachweise kosten 10 Euro extra )


----------



## Unregistriert (7 September 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Meine Kündigung über 01805/3_[ edit ]_2 hat übrigens geklappt!



Meine auch!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo an alle,

habe eben 2 SMS gleichzeitig bekommen. Haargenau kamen beide um 19:52 an. Habe jetzt endlich diese Seite hier gefunden und hoffe auf Hilfe von euch. Die erste Nummer lautet 88044 und in dieser SMS steht ich hätte angeblich ein Abo bei dersmsbasar abgeschlossen. Meine Handynummer ist angegeben und ein mir schon zugeteiltes Passwort. Habe auf der Internetseite von denen eine E-mail Adresse gefunden und eine E-mail mit dem inhalt geschickt, sie sollten mein Abo kündigen ,ansonsten rechtliche Schritte usw.

Die zweite SMS kam von der Nummer 6729.  Ihr Abo (3,99 EUR) bei SMSParty ist eingerichtet. Im Internet auf Vodafone D2 - MeinVodafone / Meine Abos & Käufe finden sie ihre Abos auf einen Blick. Ihr Vodafone-Team.

So diese SMS! Habe dann mal im Internet gesucht und gesucht, und bin zu dem Befund gekommen: SMSParty gibt es garnicht!!! Über andere Foren bin ich darauf gekommen, dass die Nummer 6729 auf die Internetseite http://www.wetteronline.de zurückzuführen ist! Ja, ich war sehr verblüfft, dass es mich von SMSParty auf wetteronline verschlägt! Die Nummer 6729 wird von wetteronline für Wetter-SMS genutzt. Heißt, man will das Wetter in seiner Umgebung per SMS erhalten. Versprochen sind jedoch kostenlose SMS etc. etc. 

Bis jetzt von meiner Seite noch keinerlei kostenlose SMS oder derartiges, nur abgebucht, das haben sie schon!

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe

Mfg, Markus


----------



## Siggi-51 (9 September 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

[Q in dieser SMS steht ich hätte angeblich ein Abo bei dersmsbasar abgeschlossen.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo Markus und Siggi 51,

ich hatte nur eine Nummer auf dem Handy 1232111 und den Text das mein Netzanbieter
mir für den Dienstleister 2,99 Euro abgezogen hat.

Sichert Eure Verbindungsdaten, findet raus wer euch das geschrieben hat (auch mal bei
der Dienstleisterliste Eurer Netzbetreiber schauen) alle Daten die Ihr bekommen könnt.
Und ab zur Polizei, Anzeigen. Nicht abwimmeln lassen.

Bei mir was es die Firma Splash könnte mir vorstellen das die auch für Euren Ärger zuständig
sein könnten.

SMS an 88044 mit Text: "stop Splash" 2x   hat nichts gebracht
Tele. anruf an 018050088055 2x mit Computer stimme hat nichts gebracht
Nur Anruf an 018050088055 mit Mitarbeiter hat was gebracht.

Da muß man einen Vertrag kündigen den man garnicht abgeschloßen hat.
verkehrte Welt

Harry

Ps. Ihr werdet Euch wundern was Eure Netzbetreiber alles nicht für Euch tun. (Kühe müssen 
ja auch weiter gemolken werden)


----------



## Unregistriert (23 September 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hey Leute!ich hab auch so ein scheiß problem!bei meiner Vodafonrechnung steht jetz schon seit 2 Monaten irgendwas von"mobiles bezahlen"aber ich weiß ncih was das für ein scheiß is na aufjedenfall ziehn dir ma da 15Euro ab! 

mein problem ich weiß nich wie ich den Mist wieder kündigen kann!alle nummern die mir Vodafon gegebn haben gehn nich!
jemand ne idee?

lg


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo, 

die letzten Beiträge zum Thema sind ja schon eine Weile her. 
Zuerst mal: Bei mir wars kein Rington. Sondern nur die Eingabe der Codezahl für eine neugekaufte Prepaid-Karte für 20 Euro. 

Gekauft am 20.9.08 in Berlin, eine O2Loop Karte. Heute haben wir den 11.10. 
In diesen 3 Wochen habe ich nur SMS verschickt. Höchstens 4-5!! Ich habe nicht telefoniert, weil ich mit dem Handy NIE telefoniere. Ich werde höchstens angerufen (und das kostet mich ja keine Gebühren!) und erhalte SMS. 

Gerade habe ich meinen Gebührenstand abgefragt. Er liegt bei 1,30 Euro. Fast 19 Euro in 3 Wochen, bei nur 4-5 SMS? Vielleicht wars auch mehr, aber niemals in dem Wert. Im Gegenteil: Ich bekam von O2 sogar einen Brief, das ich meine Karte seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr aufgeladen hatte und das soll ich bis 10.9. tun, sonst würde der Vertrag 4 Wochen später gekündigt. Ich werde angerufen, ich telefoniere nie mit dem Ding. Ich sende kostenlose SMS per PC. 11,97 Euro in 3 Wochen kann NIEMALS sein. Und wie sonst ist der Begriff "Abo" denn zu vedrstehen, als das sich der Abonehmer (also Ich) zu regelmäßigen Zahlungen verpflichtet? Aber: Ich habe mit denen kein Abo.  

Als ich die Codezahl am 20.9. eingab bekam ich sofort nach Eingabe eine SMS von Ericsson: 

Text: "Ihr Service SMS Abo 88044 (3,99 Euro/Woche) von Ericsson wurde eingerichtet. Sie können das Ericsson jederzeit bei Ericsson kündigen: Von: 66245"

Zuerst mal: Ich habe NIEMALS die Einverständniserklärung für ein Abo (oder einen wie auch immer gearteten Vertrag) gegeben. 
Ich habe die Codezahl für meine Prepaid Karte eingegeben und bekomme oben zitierte SMS. Ein Vertrag über ein Abo liegt hier keinesfalls vor. 

3,99 Euro/Woche x 3 Wochen seit dem 20.9.08 = 11,97 Euro.
Nun wird mir klar, wohin mein Guthaben verschwunden ist. 

Hat jemand vergleichbares erlebt? Und wie ging das aus? 
Eine Mail "Stop Party" an die Nummer 88044 habe ich abgesendet. Aber ich will auch mein Geld zurück. Habe an Ericsson gemailt, mal sehen, wie die reagieren. Ich hatte und habe mit denen nie was zu tun. 

Da es nur Prepaid ist, habe ich also keine Abrechnungen und habe insofern keine Beweise. 
Aber ich bin Jura-Student und ich bin stocksauer! 

Kommt das wirklich von Ericsson? Hat diese doch seriöse Firma sowas nötig? 

Freue mich über Antworten, gerne an [......]


----------



## Stocksauer! (11 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo, 

also die Nutzungsbedingungen.... Sorry, hab ich nicht gelesen. Ich bin sowas von stocksauer... hab ich nicht dran gedacht. Hab mich jetzt registriert. 
Als "Stocksauer" 

Ich hab mir jetzt von O2 den Einzelverbindungsnachweis besorgt. Tatsächlich: 
Ericsson hat mir 4x3,99 Euro abgebucht. Das erste Mal am 20.9.08 um 12:26. Am 20.9. um 10 Uhr ca. kaufte ich die Prepaid. Direkt danach also wurde erstmals abgebucht. Ich habe mit denen KEINEN Vertrag. 

Ich hab auch mit 02 telefoniert "ist ein Drittanbieter, können wir nichts machen, müssen Sie dort anrufen..."wie bei anderen auch schon, hab ich alles schon über Google gelesen. 
Dann gab sie mir eine Nummer von Erricsson: 01805-342022. 
Montags bis Freitags ist da jemand von 9-17 Uhr erreichbar. Sonst kann man sich "abmelden" über eine Bandansage. 

Ich will mein Geld wieder, daher werde ich Montag dort anrufen. 
Und wenn die sich quer stellen, geht die Sache an meinen Anwalt. Ericsson verklagen, das wünscht man sich doch als Jura-Student...  
Und die Gerichtskosten auch bei nur 11,97 Euro Gegenstandswert zahle ich dann für so ein nettes kleines praktisches Seminar gern  

Also: Wer hat sowas auch erlebt? Kontaktiert mich.  

Grüße von "Stocksauer"


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo !

Mit dem Verbindungsnachweis zur Polizei gehen und dort Anzeige erstatten. In meinem Fall
was es der "Anbieter Pitch" ansässig angeblich "London". 

Harry


----------



## Reducal (16 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

....die Polizei wird in der Sache aber nichts machen können. Stocksauer will sein Geld wieder und das ist eine zivile Angelegenheit. Bei dir, Harry, war es genau so!


----------



## Stocksauer! (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Reducal schrieb:


> ....die Polizei wird in der Sache aber nichts machen können. Stocksauer will sein Geld wieder und das ist eine zivile Angelegenheit. Bei dir, Harry, war es genau so!



Richtig. Die Polizei nimmt gerne eine Strafanzeige (mindestens, weil Strafverfolgungszwang) auf, aber Geldforderungen sind immer zivilrechtlich (Anwalt, Mahnbescheid, Zwangsvollstreckung etc.)

Ich hatte mit mindestens 3 verschiedenen Telefonnummern zu tun. 

1.) 018005 34 20 22 - Das ist O2, "hab hier meinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis, was soll das?" 

2.) 0180-578 999 025 - Ericsson Hotline. Der war ganz freundlich. In der Nacht vorher, hab ich schon ne bitterböse Mail hingeschickt. Der meinte "wir machen nur die Abrechnung, das ist ein Drittanbieter". Das erzählte mir O2 auch schon... über Ericsson. Also ist DerSMSBasar der Drittanbieter vom Drittanbieter  Wie auf ner Großbaustelle... allet nur Subunternehmer  

3.) 0241-928 244 40 - nochmal Ericsson. Aber "die" haben dann wirklich mit Beschwerden zu tun. "Wir leiten das weiter. Bitte geben Sie uns eine Rufnummer, um sie zu kontaktieren..."

Dann.... 3 SMS. 

1.) "Wir haben Ihre Anfrage zur Klärung an Content Zone/ 353860494962 weitergeleitet. Ihr Ericsson IPX Team". 

dann 

2.) "Bitte senden Sie innerhalb von 24 Std. den Code 010 an uns, dann wird Ihr Geld zurückerstattet" oder so ähnlich... Dachte, ich müsste auf die SMS antworten, aber die Nummer gibts nicht. Man soll per eMail den Code 010 schicken. Hab ich gemacht...  

dann... 

3.) "Hallo. Die Rückerstattungssumme wird auf Ihrem Telefon gutgeschrieben. Das wird binnen den nachsten Tagen gemacht worden. Danke-www.dersmsbasar.com" (Text so im Original)  

Zusätzlich bekam ich eine Mail, das ich am 3.8.08 um 18:20 Uhr mich eingeloggt hätte auf der Seite vom SMS-Basar. Und das ginge nur, wenn ich vorher schon eine SMS erhalten hätte mit einem Paßwort. Und mit dem Paßwort aus der SMS hätte ich mich dann eingeloggt... 

Klingt ja schlüssig. Nur war ich am 3.8.08 nicht in Berlin und nicht am PC, sondern 500 km weit weg. Und um 18:20 war ich ebenda 500 km weiter bei einem LiveConcert (auf dem Hauptmarkt in Nürnberg - und alleine war ich da auch nicht!!!). Blick ich nicht durch! Egal... 

Denn: Weiter schreiben Sie: 

"In Ihrem Fall können wir sehen, dass Sie 0 Texte geschickt haben und der  ganze Anmeldungsprozess war erfolgreich vervollständigt.  Die Preiskalkulation unseres Services steht auf die Hauptseite und auch  im
Willkommen Text, der zu Ihrem Telefon gesendet ist. Als Sie das Service  nur minimum gebraucht haben und wir stolz auf unsere gute Kundenerfahrung  sind, werden wir Ihnen -als Geste des Wohlwollens- eine Rückerstattung  anbieten (€15.96)". (Text wiederum so im Original)

Ich bekomme also von 16 Euro 15,96 Euro wieder. 4 Cent... und "0 Texte" Wenn sich irgendjemand auf meine Kosten Lustig machen oder Simsen wollte, dann hat ers falsch angefangen  Und diese Firma macht an 4 Cent wohl auch keinen Profit, wenn da was nicht ok sein sollte... 

Ich verstehs nicht! Aber muss ich ja auch nicht... Mein Geld habe ich noch nicht wieder! Aber ich habe jetzt ja ne Zusage diesbezüglich (die Mail!). 
Mal sehen... Die Mail ist vom 13.10., laut der Mail soll der Betrag innerhalb von 7 Tagen gutgeschrieben werden (die laden meine Prepaid auf..). Der Hammer fällt also am 20.10. (Montag!). Ich bin gespannt...  

Wer auch sowas erlebt hat: Hartnäckig sein, die Nummern (siehe oben) wählen. 

Grüße 
Stefan 

P.S.: Von Splash bekam ich "inzwischen" (ist man einmal in deren Datenbank...?) 1 Mail. Hab ich gelöscht, klar, aber das ist ein Geschäftshandy. Wenn sie nerven, weiß ich wo ich anrufen muss


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Dass es sich hierbei um ein europaweites oder gar weltweites Phänomen handelt, wurde in dieser Diskussion bereits mehrfach zu erklären versucht. Leider schaffen es die Verbraucherschützer nicht, da mal europaweit oder weltweit konzertiert vorzugehen. 

Jetzt kann man das dank der obigen Ausführungen mal zeigen:
gebt mal dersmsbasar.com hier ein - da sieht man das dann in Schweden, UK, Italien und Deutschland
myIPneighbors.com Reverse IP Domain Check DNS Tool


----------



## cicojaka (17 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

und bereits vor zwei Jahren gab es hier die Forderung, Ericsson solle dazu mal Stellung beziehen...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...eter-handy-abo-nicht-kuendbar.html#post178054


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,

Hat jemand von euch die Erfahrung mit funmobile gehabt. Ich habe gestern 3 sms bekommen, dass ich irgend Abos bestellt fuer 4,99e pro Woche, obwohl ich das gar nicht gemacht hatte. 
Weiss jemand zufaellig, wie man das kuendigen kann. Hilf mir bitte


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Pitch (aus Australien, glaube ich) und Funmobile (ein Däne in Hong Kong) sind beides faule Eier im Kundennest der Ericsson.
Hier hat ein Betroffener beschrieben, was er getan hat
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...er-handy-abo-nicht-kuendbar-6.html#post253719


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

sorry, falscher Link
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...r-handy-abo-nicht-kuendbar-21.html#post253719


----------



## cicojaka (19 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

mag ja alles sein, dass eifrige Betroffene sich da irgendwo durchtelefonieren können - aber warum zwingt man Ericsson nicht, Stellung zu beziehen? Immerhin handelt es sich oft um "Kunden", die eine fette internationale Krankenakte haben. Von deren Dreck bleibt was an Ericsson hängen. Wer sich mit solchen Firmen einlässt, verdient es nicht anders. Seriöse Unternehmen sollten sich deutlich von unseriösen Kunden distanzieren, sonst stinken sie mit.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

also bei den telefonnummern stimmt etwas nicht.
die erste mit der ich ericsson erreichen sollte verbindet mich mit einer anderen firma.

die zweite, die etwas mit beschwerden zu tun haben soll spielt nur "we are the champions" ab.

Hat jemand aktuelle Kontaktdaten auf denen ich den Betrug stoppen kann?

Gruß


----------



## cicojaka (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Das stimmt leider. Ein Dauerband mit einer grottenschlechten Klassikfassung von We are the champions. Möglicherweise gibt es dafür eine einfache Erklärung, aber ich habe sie noch nicht gefunden.

Wenn das (noch) mit IPX zu tun hat, könnte man hier nachfragen
http://www.ericsson.com/solutions/ipx/ipx_contact.shtml
http://www.ericsson.com/solutions/ipx/ipx_support.shtml

In obigem Lösungsversuch stand ja


> 3.) 0241-928 244 40 - nochmal Ericsson. Aber "die" haben dann wirklich mit Beschwerden zu tun. "Wir leiten das weiter. Bitte geben Sie uns eine Rufnummer, um sie zu kontaktieren..."
> 
> Dann.... 3 SMS.
> 
> 1.) "Wir haben Ihre Anfrage zur Klärung an Content Zone/ 353860494962 weitergeleitet. *Ihr Ericsson IPX Team*".


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Leute ich brauche eure Hilfe, das wäre mega net 

Hab heute ne SMS bekommen , aber ich weiß nicht wie ich mich kündigen soll ...

Ihr Service SMS Abo 88044 (3,99 Euro/Woche) von Ericsson wurde eingerichtet. Sie können das Abo jederzeit bei Ericsson kündigen.

Hmm jetzt weiß ich nicht wie ich das Kündigen soll  kann mir jemand helfen? 

Im voraus Danke !!!


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Wen du mal die vorhergehenden Postings gelesen hättest, wüßtest  du, dass z.Z noch keine
 Lösung existiert. Hellseher und Alleswisser gibt es in anderen Foren


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Anruf unter 01805342022 (14ct/min aus dem Festnetz), dort kann das Abo gestoppt werden

weitere Auskünfte:
0211-522860 (Pressestelle Ericsson, "wir haben extra diese Hotline eingerichtet")


----------



## webwatcher (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

[ir]
Erstaunlich wie offen und  freigebig das Unternehmen Ericson mit solchen Infos ist.
 [/ir]


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Die Info an aka-aka war auch eigentlich nicht für hier bestimmt, grummelgrummel


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Anruf unter 01805342022 (14ct/min aus dem Festnetz), dort kann das Abo gestoppt werden
> 
> weitere Auskünfte:
> 0211-522860 (Pressestelle Ericsson, "wir haben extra diese Hotline eingerichtet")



Ich danke dir vielmals , ich hoffe das es jetzt funktionieren wird, ich werde eine Bestätigung innerhalb 24 Stunden kreigen


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo Reducal und andere,

ich habe den [......] aber Angezeigt, ob was daraus wird oder nicht.
Wer nichts macht fördert diese Art Wegelagererei.
Ach ja, wir wissen Alle das hier Mehrere sich an unserem Geld schatlos halten.
Aber man muß diese [........] auch durchführem können. (Politik = Gesetze =Strafverfolgung ).

Harry


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Also meine Tochter (6Jahre gerade in die Schule gekommen ) bekam auch gerade eine sms   :Ihr Service SMS Abo 88044 (3,99 Euro/Woche) von Ericsson wurde eingerichtet. Sie können das Abo jederzeit bei Ericsson kündigen.
UND ZEITLICH NOCH EINE : von wegen ich hätte  eine Abo bei smsbasar.de mit  einem Kontingent von 140 Sms , beauftragt!

WAS NIE GESCHAH!!!

darauf hin gab ich die nummer 66245 ins  Internet ein und fand diese Seite  rief die nummer 01805342022  da war ein Junger  Mann dran der anscheinend im Freien unterwegs war komisch der  verwies mich an Ericsson in Düsseldorf die wiederum verwiesen mich an folgende Nummer 0180578999025   diese  Dame war ja der Burner  sie sagte  vielleicht  ist ja ihre  Tochter ins Internet gegangen und hat den Vertrag abgeschlossen , leider hat meine Tochter weder einen Wlan Zugang noch sonst was mit dem Internet zu tun sie kann noch nicht mal richtig lesen , da mein Mann Rechtsanwalt  ist sagt ich ihr das ich das mit den Betroffenen zur Anzeige Bringen werde inkl. netter Pressebekanntmachung , plötzlich war die Dame aber sehr Kooperativ und sicherte mir zu das das Abo gekündigt wird , den auch wenn eine 6 Jährige Tausendmal Klicken würde , hätte es keine Gültigkeit ! 
Ich denke die Betroffenen sollten alle eine Anzeige machen je mehr sich zusammen schließen desto schneller wird man diese [........] festnageln können auch diese Großkonzerne haben einen Schwachen Punkt und das sind eben , die Abzockersubunternehmen !!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe das selbe Problem. Weiß jemand vielleicht, wer der Anbeiter 87069 ist und wie man den erreichen kann bzw. sein "ABO" kündigen kann? Vielen Dank!



Gibt es hierzu schon eine Lösung, bekomme diese SMS auch seit einiger Zeit und erhalte von E-Plus keinerlei Auskünfte 

MFG


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> habe eben 2 SMS gleichzeitig bekommen.
> _full quote gekürzt modinfo _




   Exakt das Gleiche ist mir heute auch passiert, ich hab dort angerufen und das Abo gekündigt und habe jetzt eine Email geschrieben, wo drin steht von wegen Anzeige blabla wenn ich mein Guthaben nicht zurück bekomme...Was für eine Frechheit. Die eine sms kam von dersmsbasar.de also die mit der nummer 88044..aber die andere nummer, 6729, von wegen smsparty und so, da wusste ich nicht was ich machen soll. ist das evtl die gleiche firma? hat jemand das schonmal erlebt und wenn ja wie ist das ausgegangen?
mfg


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Oktober 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...er-handy-abo-nicht-kuendbar-6.html#post253719

im weiteren Verlauf des Threads stehen weitere Informationen. Bitte lesen.
Hat schon jemand die Pressestelle von Ericsson befragt, was "deren" Splash-Hotline bedeuten soll?
Ist man sich bewusst, dass man da mit weltweit negativ bekannten Firmen kooperiert? 
Strafe in Australien (exemplarisch)
Ringtones spam brings $11,000 fine. | Article from Australasian Business Intelligence | HighBeam Research
google

Das als Versehen abzutun, wäre etwas ... komisch


----------



## Unregistriert (1 November 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Auch mich haben die Leute da reingelegt - ich habe nie etwas bestellt, und schon hatte ich ein Abo an der Backe.

Also, für alle, die sich bei diesen Abzockern auch beschweren wollen: Mein Mobil-Unternehmen hat mir die Daten mitgeteilt:

Kontakt | Splash | Klingeltöne und Realtones auf Dein Handy runterladen!

Hotline (natürlich kostenpflichtig!!!)  0185-0088055

Viel Erfolg, und je mehr sich beschweren, desto besser!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 November 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe seit ca. 2Monaten alle 14 Tage eine SMS und Dienstanfrage für Klingeltöne auf dem Handy. Mir werden von der Firma Pitch jeweils 2,99 von der Handyrechnung abgebucht. Ich habe dieses Abo nie bestellt, dort nie etwas abgerufen und die Telefonnnr. sowie die Emailadresse sind nicht erreichbar.Antworte ich auf die SMS (Kurzwahl6729) mit Stop Abo o.ä.wird dies nicht berechnet und hat leider auch keine Konsequenz. Bei meinem Betreiber (Mobilcom) hat man die nicht-Erreichbarkeit des Fremdanbieters zwar registriert,aber die glauben mir eh nicht, dass ich nie ein Abo eingegangen bin. Gibts mehr Leute, denen so etwas passiert ist?



mir ist sowas auch passiert und ich muss immer noch zahlen und erreichen du ich von Pitch auch keinen,jedes mal sind es 2,99 und ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll mfg meik koch


----------



## Unregistriert (25 November 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

An alle!
Seit gestern versuche ich das Abbo (was ich NICHT abgeschlossen habe) zu kündigen. 
Jetzt sind die aber auch noch so frech und haben eine Bandansage auf der 01805-0088055.
Hier wird gebeten die Handy-Nr. für eine Abmeldung einzugeben........ nach einigen Ziffern schaltet die Bandansage ab! Ich habe es min. 4x versucht! Also treiben Sie Ihr Geld auch noch weiter mit der besagten 0180...... ein! Einige 2,99 € und jetzt sogar 11,96 € haben Sie ja von mir schon bekommen!
Das ist eine bodenlose Frechheit! Also versuche ich jetzt mein Glück per 
Email: [email protected] (Stand auch bei Euch auf der Seite)
Diesen Splash-Mist habe ich in der Vergangenheit bereits schon 2x abgemeldet. Auch hier habe ich kein Abbo abgeschlossen. 
Was muss ich tun, um nicht weiter von diesen [.........] belästigt zu werden und mein sauer verdientes Geld zu behalten!?

Viele Grüße an alle mitleidenden 
Dani


----------



## Unregistriert (25 November 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

PS: habe ich noch vergessen. Umbenannt haben Sie sich auch noch: Play Phone (lachhaft)
An folgende Email "Regulierungsbehörde" habe ich mich auch gewendet! 
Bundesnetzagentur | Kontakt
Bitte wendet Euch an diese! Nur so kann dieser "Verein" für einen Moment gestoppt werden. Sicherlich wird er dann eine neue 0180.... beantragen aber es wird schwieriger!


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Die BNetzA wird aber nur dann einschreiten, wenn ein Missbrauch der 0180er Nummer vorliegt. Um alles andere wird sie sich nicht kümmern, da es nicht deren Aufgabe ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hi

Leute ! An die Anzeige bei der Kripo denken, sonst habt Ihr in ein paar Monaten wieder
ein Abo an der Backe !

Anbieter wechseln wäre auch logisch.


Gruß Harry


----------



## blowfish (2 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> An die Anzeige bei der Kripo denken, sonst habt Ihr in ein paar Monaten wieder
> ein Abo an der Backe !



Mir erschließt sich hier nicht, was das eine mit dem anderen zu tun hat:gruebel:
Durch eine Anzeige hast du noch lange kein Abo los.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Habe das gleiche Problem und habe bei meinem Anbieter O2 nachgefragt. Sie schreiben mir für den letzten Monat das Geld bei der nächsten Rechnung gut. Kündigen sollte ich bei
 hotline.de (at) ipx.com  oder SMS an 88044 Stop Splash.
HAbe ich beides gemacht, mal sehen was kommt.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Moin habe seit Heute genau das selbige Problem bekomme sms von ner Kurzwahl 1232111
Werden jedes mal schon2,99 von abgebucht. Habe eine sms mit Stop Splash  an 90009 geschrieben und daraufhin das zurückbekommen: 

Du bist noch nicht bei PlayPhone angemeldet! Antworte jetzt mit ok und hol`Dir angedagtesten Klingeltöne +4 Bonusdownloads als Willkommensprämie! 

Was ist denn das fürn  [ edit] ????

Habe Medion Mobile  und nur ne Prepaidkarte. 
Gibs vielleicht noch ne andere Möglichkeit das zu stoppen??


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hotline.de (at) ipx.com  oder SMS an 88044 Stop Splash.
> HAbe ich beides gemacht, mal sehen was kommt.


Ich bleibe dabei: Man sollte Ericsson fragen, was der Mist soll.
ipx.com - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records

ipx.com = Ericsson


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Moinsen, 
tja auch bin leider Opfer eines solchen Maleurs geworden. 
Habe heute Abend aus heiterem Himmel kurz nacheinander 3 SMS bekommen von der Kurzwahl 1232111 Habe dies dann als suche bei google eingegeben und bin hier gelandet. Ich habe keine Ahunung ob es sich um ein Abo handelt. Ich habe Medion mobile als Anbieter und eine Prepaidkarte. 
Kann mir irgendjemand zu dieser sache einige Informationen geben oder sogar weiterhelfen??

LG Marvin


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Leute ich brauche eure Hilfe, das wäre mega net
> 
> Hab heute ne SMS bekommen , aber ich weiß nicht wie ich mich kündigen soll ...
> 
> ...



genau das hab ich auch bekommen ...was ist das für eine Verarscheee !!! hiiiLfft miiir


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hi,

hab in einem anderen Forum mal nachgelesen (Problem mit SMSAbo von Ericsson - Sms & Handy Forum), weil ich auch betroffen bin:

Einfach STOP SPLASH an die 88044 senden, dann wird das Abo beendet.
Die SMS kostet den regulären SMS Preis.

Die Hotline: 01805 00 9593
E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## sylvi4u (11 Januar 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich habe einen gekündigten Handyvertrag. Das Handy nutze ich ab und zu noch für sms und vorwiegend als Wecker und Taschenlampe. Neulich war eine sms drauf von wegen "Abo eingerichtet" oder so ähnlich. Dummerweise habe ich mich da nicht weiter drum gekümmert, habs gleich gelöscht, dachte nur, was ist das für ein Quatsch. Dann waren auf der Handyrechnung so 10 Euro für zweimal irgendwelche - nicht von mir in Anspruch genommenen - Dienste. Daraufhin habe ich mobilcom mitgeteilt, dass ich das nicht zahle, da nicht beauftragt. Sie haben mir mit irgendwelchen Paragraphen geantwortet, dass ich vertraglich verpflichtet sei, Beträge von Fremdanbietern zu zahlen und mir eine 0180-Nummer von MindMagics mitgeteilt. Ich rufe da nicht an. Jetzt kam gestern eine neue Rechnung mit einem Aufschlag von sage und schreibe ca. 25 Euro von "Fremdanbietern" :wall: Im Einzelverbindungsnachweis ist sogar noch angegeben, wann ich angeblich Dienste in Anspruch genommen habe - Zeiten, in denen ich gar nicht daheim war und das Handy ungenutzt neben meinem Bett lag... - aber beweise das mal... :wall:

Reicht nun ein böser Brief an MindMagics mit Kopie an mobilcom?

Was ratet ihr mir? Ich habe kaum das Geld für die "normale" Handyrechnung, läuft ja eh nicht mehr lang. Sehe nicht ein, dass ich irgendwelchen Schurken noch was in den Rachen schmeiße, was ich gar nicht habe... 

Gruß S.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hallo

habe ein neues problem in Sachen sms Abo Abzocke zwar mit der Firma "Ericson IPX", ich belomme wöchentlich zwei sms mit einer Art Spielecheats auf mein Eplus Handy + eine weitere sms mit dem Hinweis Epuls hat ihnen soeben 4,99€ für die nutzung des Premiumdienstes von "Cylon Llc" gebucht.

Nachfrage bei Eplus ergab das hinter der gesendeten Kurzwahl 70123 die Firma Ericson IPX steckt.

Nachfrage bei Ericson IPX ergab, das sie nur die Dienste Buchen und nicht versenden? Ich sollte mich doch an die Firma "Cylon Llc" wenden? 
Dort war aber niemand zu erreichen?

Habe nie irgentein Abo abgeschlossen

Kennt jemand die Firma Cylon Llc mit den Kurzwahlnummer 70123 /1232111
oder weiß jemand wie man das kündigen kann?


----------



## sylvi4u (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,
echt schade, ich dachte auch, hier Hilfe zu bekommen, aber die Reaktion war ja gleich NULL. :-(
Die genannte Firma sagt mir nichts, bei mir hieß die anders, aber der Betrag und "Premium" war gleich. Habe an die vom Handyanbieter genannte Anschrift einen Einschreibebrief geschickt, dass ich kein Abo abgeschlossen habe und hilfsweise widerrufe (ein Musterbrief aus diesem forum), bekam prompt Antwort, dass das Abo gestoppt sei und von irgendeiner Lottoseite beuaftragt war (habe es jetzt nicht zur Hand, müsste nachschauen). Bin immer noch im clinch mit Mobilcom, weil ich nicht zahlen will bzw. der Betrag auch gerade nicht auf meinem Konto war und deshalb die Lastschrift zurückging. Das Abo ist zwar gestoppt, aber ich fürchte, ich muss den Mist zahlen, den ich nicht verzapft habe,:wall: waren einmal 4,99 und - VORSICHT! - im darauffolgenden Monat gleich 5 x 4,99! angegeben war immer dieselbe Uhrzeit um die Mittagszeit, da war ich gar nicht zuhause (habe dieses Handy immer daheim), aber wen interessiert das? :-?


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Haben das selbe Problem!!
Was können wir tun um bei so einen Abzocker kein Geld mehr zu verlieren?!?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Cylon LLC = amerikanische Firma
auch bekannt unter dem Namen Tyloon LLC
[noparse]http://www.tyloon.com/business_profile/CID-14278327/cylon_llc.html[/noparse]
Es gibt Beschwerden in den USA. Ich weiß nicht, wie gut Dein Englisch ist...

Ich überprüfe die Firma mal, aber _dubiose Kunden, über die es international Beschwerden gibt, sind bei den Schweden nach meinem Eindruck durchaus nicht ungewöhnlich... Wann fragt da eigentlich mal jemand den Pressesprecher, was das soll????_


oooops _quelle surprise!_ Da gibt es nur einen Postfachdienst:
Mail Boxes Etc of 20701 N Scottsdale Rd Ste 107, Scottsdale, AZ.

Das ist wohl eine spezielle Firma...
die kommen mal auf die watchlist


Inhaber ist der "Family Trust" der Familie "des*"
Die haben da 2007 ein seltsames Konstrukt von Firmen aufgezogen. Ein Familienfoto findest Du im Googlecache, die Frau des Chefs hielt vorgestern einen Vortrag...



> Club e North event!
> 
> February 4th 2009
> 
> ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Februar 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich sollte mich doch an die Firma "Cylon Llc" wenden?
> Dort war aber niemand zu erreichen


welche Nummer/Adresse wurde denn genannt?



sylvi4u schrieb:


> Die genannte Firma sagt mir nichts, bei mir hieß die anders, aber der Betrag und "Premium" war gleich.


Was genau wurde gesagt? Welche Firma?


> Habe an die vom Handyanbieter genannte Anschrift


welche Anschrift?


> und von irgendeiner Lottoseite beuaftragt war (habe es jetzt nicht zur Hand, müsste nachschauen)


schau nach, könnte wichtig sein.


> Das Abo ist zwar gestoppt, aber ich fürchte, ich muss den Mist zahlen, den ich nicht verzapft habe,:wall: waren einmal 4,99 und - VORSICHT! - im darauffolgenden Monat gleich 5 x 4,99!


Wir können hier ja auch nicht mehr tun als ein paar Hinweise geben - um zu verstehen, was da passiert, bräuchte man etwas mehr Möglichkeiten der Untersuchung... Aber wir beobachten das sehr genau.
Wende Dich auch an:
1) Bundesnetzagentur rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de Bundesnetzagentur | Die Bundesnetzagentur

2) deinen Bundestagsabgeordneten
abgeordnetenwatch.de: Politik und Wahlkampf im Internet

3) Rechtsanwalt? Verbraucherzentrale? Staatsanwalt?

4) akte(at)akte.net - mit schönem Gruß vom Forum Computerbetrug

Lies den Thread mal von Anfang an - wichtige Hinweise stehen schon ganz am Anfang!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...7-fremdanbieter-handy-abo-nicht-kuendbar.html



> Wenn ich etwas nicht bestellt habe, bezahle ich es nicht und wenn die es nicht interessiert, das ich nicht zahle, dann ist mir das nur recht. Sollte die das aber doch interessieren, das ich nicht zahle, dann müssten die mir schon schwarz auf weis belegen, das ICH die Dienstleistung bestellt habe. Nur dann würde ich zahlen, wenn die MIR nachweisen, das ich das auch bestellt habe.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> welche Nummer/Adresse wurde denn genannt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thot (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Siehe auch diesen Thread

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/handy-premium-sms-voip-klingeltoene/56415-firma-cylon-llc.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich wollte den ripoffreport nichtverlinken 
Ach ja:

gamer-data-germany: anonym registriert
gamer-data-germany.com - Domain Dossier - owner and registrar information, whois and DNS records
Irgendwas ist da sehr sehr seltsam... Die Chefs von Cylon LLC sind diese beiden jungen Eltern. Ich werde mal ein paar Leutchen anstupsen in den USA, ob die dort mal nachfragen. Ich kenne da jemand in Arizona 

zur Kenntnis:


			
				"gamer-data-germany schrieb:
			
		

> Gamer-Data-Germany.Com ist ein Online-Abonnement für ein SMS-Videospiel-Informations Service.
> Der Beitrag von € 4.99/Woche wird über das Handy verrechnet. Dieses Service ist nur möglich mit folgenden Handynetzbetreibern möglich: T-Mobile, D2, Vodafone, etc.
> Normaltarife für SMS und weitere Nebenkosten können möglicherweise auftreten und werden zusätzlich zum monatlichen Abonnementstarif verrechnet.
> 
> ...





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Als angebliche Hotlinenummer der Cylon Lllc wurde mir die 0800/18 065 87 genannt.


Da stimmt was nicht...


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

whois cyl0n.com (nicht cylon.com) --> weitere Firma "Quality Links Online (LLC?)" (bisher nicht auffindbar, weder als LLC noch als inc), siehe
ripoffreport.com/reports/0/414/RipOff0414863.htm



> Last month my 82 year old mother received 4 text messages $.80 and a $9.99 charge from a company called Cylon, LLC (...cyl0n....not ...cylon...) reference #38146 and billed through OpenMarket (div of AMDOCS) which is bogus. It is not OpenMarkets fault, as they, I am sure, are unaware (until know) of the practice.



@mods: kann man das zusammen führen mit dem Cylon-Thread? Irgendwie scheint mir, dass da eine interessante Sache dahinter steckt...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...eltoene/56415-firma-cylon-llc.html#post267439


----------



## Thot (7 Februar 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Beide Nummern ( 70123 und 88044 ) gehören dieser Firma:

Ericsson GmbH
Fritz-Vomfelde-Straße 26
40547 Düsseldorf
01805 342022
[email protected]

Die müsste IMHO was unternehmen können.


----------



## kleiner1979 (8 Februar 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hi all  bin derjenige der den *cylon llc* beitrag hier zuerst eröffnet hat, hab mich angemeldet

aus interrese wurde wohl meine nachricht in einen neuen eigenen Thread Firma "Cylon Llc" kopiert

@ mods könntet ihr bitte mal zusammen führen, ziehmliches durcheinander hier


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Februar 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

habe die hotline nummern angerufen,und richtig druck gemacht. die wollen mir nun einen scheck schicken.
mal abwarten

0800/18 065 87


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hi!
Ich hab versehentlich bei einer Seite meine handy nr eingegeben und erhielt eine sms mit einem code, den ich eingeben sollte. jetzt kam noch eine sms, dass ich da jetzt ein abo habe, das 2,99 euro kostet. muss ich das bezahlen weil das ist eindeutig abzocke, und wie kann ich das umgehen, die haben keine daten von mir außer die handy nr. und ich bin noch nicht geschäftsfähig. die seite heißt b_vitaminic oder so.
kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

****@yahoo.de


----------



## Sirius (18 Februar 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hast du aufs handy auch andere sms von denen gekriegt oder nur diese sms fürs abo? wenn du das abo bestellt hast musst du das abo kündigen damit nix mehr abgebucht wird sonst kriegst du jeden monat die gebühr fürs abo abgebucht.

hier kannst du nachfragen: http://buongiorno.com/contact/contact.html?189005318:#1


----------



## mastewr139 (1 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



TSCoreNinja schrieb:


> Zum Stichwort Pitch / The Music Solution (TMS) / splashmobile fällt mir folgende Nachrichtenmeldung ein:
> Vorsicht Handybesitzer: Teure Spam-Nachrichten über WAP
> 
> Diensteanbieter ist
> ...


 

Wer sich besonders den uneteren teil anguckt wird merken das dies die gleiche Adresse ist wie die oben gennante.
Komisch


----------



## mastewr139 (1 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

EDIT:
sry hab das mit dem zitieren noch net so raus der Kontakt ist:

Kontaktinformationen:
SplashMobile
c/o IPX
Fritz-Vomfelde-Str 26
40547 Düsseldorf

Sie können uns auch eine E-Mail schreiben unter info-de(at)splashmobile.com 

Ich werde gleich mal bei Google gucken ob diese Strasse überhauüt existiert.
Da mir heute noch von der oben genannten Firma etwas abgebucht wurde.


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



mastewr139 schrieb:


> Ich werde gleich mal bei Google gucken ob diese Strasse überhauüt existiert.


Hallo? Das ist die Adresse von *Ericsson-IPX* und die sitzen da schon... Die Ansprechpartner sind auch bekannt (du musst Dir halt den für "Germany" zuständigen Herrn Ch* G* hier raussuchen), nur: Ericsson-IPX äußert sich nicht, verweist nur auf irgendwelche Hotlines irgendwelcher Anbieter, die halt irgendwelche Probleme machen. Da heißt es dann "Ja,ja, wir wissen schon Bescheid".
Das dürfte nicht einmal gelogen sein, da Ericsson-IPX sehr wohl Bescheid weiß, wie der Hase läuft...
Wenn sich nämlich nur wenige Leute effektiv beschweren, ist das ein lukratives Geschäft für alle Beteiligten...

Das klappt weltweit
In Australien (eher weniger), UK (wenig) und den USA (in manchen Staaten heftig) gibt es allerdings im Moment starken behördlichen Gegenwind - etwas, von dem man in Deutschland nur träumen kann...

PS: Es gibt Leute, die behaupten, dass die Politik Gründe hat, im Telefonbereich nur lasche Gesetze und keinen sinnvollen Verbraucherschutz zu installieren...


----------



## webwatcher (1 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



mastewr139 schrieb:


> Ich werde gleich mal bei Google gucken ob diese Strasse überhauüt existiert.



Gibt es :


> Ericsson GmbH‎
> Adresse:
> Fritz-Vomfelde-Str. 26
> 40547 Düsseldorf
> ericsson.com


http://www.ericsson.com/de/kontakt.shtml


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Da hab ich noch was gefunden, das nicht direkt zum Thema gehört, aber zur möglichen Erklärung des Umfelds...




> „Erstaunlicherweise vertreten selbst viele Experten die Ansicht, daß UMTS im derzeitigen Stadium ausschließlich die Sache der Lizenzersteigerer und der Service Provider ist“, stellte
> [*], Managing Director der *Ericsson Consulting* GmbH, fest. „Dabei ergeben sich mit UMTS vor allem auch Chancen für den gesamten Handel.“ Diese Chancen bestehen nach W...s Meinung zum einen im Verkauf der neuen Produkte und Verträge, die für UMTS erforderlich seien, zum anderen in der Möglichkeit, den Kunden gezielt über sein Mobilgerät auf Angebote aufmerksam zu machen. „Ein einfaches Beispiel dafür ist, daß ein Kunde, der in der Lebensmittelabteilung Kaviar und Champagner kauft, sofort über das Display von einem Sonderangebot in der Schmuckabteilung erfährt. Mit UMTS und GPRS ist er schließlich immer auf Empfang“, beschrieb W... eine der möglichen zukünftigen Kommunikationsformen zwischen Handel und Kundschaft.
> (...)
> Wichtige Voraussetzung für diese Art des Marketings ist, daß der Händler seinen Kunden kennt. „Natürlich kann Werbung den Empfänger irgendwann einmal nerven“, betonte [...], Principal, Network Operators & Service Providers bei der Ericsson Consulting GmbH. „Vor allem dann, wenn ständig Produkte und Leistungen angeboten werden, die den Kunden überhaupt nicht interessieren.“ Um dieser Misere zu entgehen, *sollten die Anbieter frühzeitig beginnen, mit Hilfe von Gewinnspielen, Incentives, Miles-and-More-Aktionen und ähnlichen Initiativen Kundenprofile zu erstellen.* A...: „So wird gewährleistet, daß wirklich nur die Werbung beim Kunden ankommt, die er sich wünscht und die er akzeptiert.“



Soweit der Schönsprech dessen, was heute Probleme macht.


und wenn man es weiter fassen will, gehört auch so etwas zum Problem dazu:
http://www.sat1.de/ratgeber_magazine/akte/topthemen/aktuell/content/37613/


----------



## Unregistriert (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich habe das Problem auch aber bei mir wurde wöchentlich 4.99€ abgebucht.
Ich habe dieses abo nich beantragt oder bestellt bekomme aber jeden sonntag 2 sms mit iwelchen cheats.
Auf der rechnung steht : SMS ABO 70123/Ericsson 4,99€

wie kann man diesen abo kündigen und das geld zurückbekommen?
habt ihr das gescahfft?

Mfg Marvin


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Das ist dieses Kapitel in der unrühmlichen Geschichte des Zahlungsdienstleisters Ericcson IPX, der offenbar kein Problem damit hat, seinen Ruf zu gefährden...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/handy-premium-sms-voip-klingeltoene/56415-firma-cylon-llc.html

Wenn Du Dich bei der Firma Cylon LLC meldest, soll Dir ein Scheck versprochen werden. Ericsson-IPX stellt sich oder ist dumm, taub und blind.

PS: Bitte informiere umgehend die Bundesnetzagentur über den Vorfall: Beschreibung des Vorgangs, Dein Name/Anschrift und ein Link hierher und das alles an rufnummernmissbrauch(at)bnetza.de
Vielen Dank


----------



## Unregistriert (3 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

ich hab den problem auch bei mir wird immer 2.99€ abgezogen voll häslichyeder 2 tag


----------



## gru1111 (6 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Kündbar sofort unter 0180 - 50088055. Hauptsitz in London, zumindest teilte dies mir die junge Damen mit


----------



## PhyshBourne (7 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar (gamerdata)*

Und noch ein gamerdata Abo hier, das nie abgeschlossen wurde.
Die rechnen damit, dass wegen kleinerer Summen niemand wirklich Probleme macht.


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> ich weiß nicht, wer Ihnen die Erlaubnis erteilt hat, von meiner Mobiltelefonnummer xxxxxxxxxxx (Telephonprovider) unter dem Titel "gamerdata"-Abo Geld abzubuchen, aber ich war es nicht!
> Woher haben Sie meine Nummer und wer hat Ihnen erlaubt, bei mir abzubuchen???
> ...


Nach Lesen dieses Threads weiß ich, dass das wohl wenig nützt.
Ist man dem wirklich ausgeliefert?


----------



## Aka-Aka (7 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar (gamerdata)*



PhyshBourne schrieb:


> Nach Lesen dieses Threads weiß ich, dass das wohl wenig nützt.
> Ist man dem wirklich ausgeliefert?


Nein, schau mal in den oben von mir verlinkten anderen Thread
Gamerdata = Ericsson-IPX / Cylon LLC --> da bist Du ja offenbar eh schon gelandet 

Man muß sich an Ericsson-IPX wenden - die haben die Kontrolle über die Abrechnung und wenn da etwas schief gelaufen ist, ist es deren Sache. Scheißegal, was E-Plus daherredet: Es geht überhaupt nicht um den CONTENT, es geht um Probleme der ABRECHNUNG. Und die macht Ericsson-IPX. Wenn E-Plus da die Kunden nach Schweden schickt, obwohl die Firma in Düsseldorf sitzt, dann ist das eine Kundenverdummung - da werde ich niemals Kunde, wenn man da so verarscht wird.

*Ericsson-IPX in Düsseldorf hat das Geld zu erstatten, nicht Cylon LLC mit einem nicht einlösbaren Scheck, den die dann in USA am Ende noch von der Steuer absetzen... In diesem Zusammenhang empfehle ich noch einmal, sich an die Behörden in USA zu wenden. Die wurden bereits informiert und kennen den Fall bereits.*
(_Tonfall ist etwas rüde, aber vielleicht reagiert bei diesen Firmen dann mal jemand_)

aber falls andere hier was lesen von Problemen mit Ericsson-IPX, von unseriösen Zahlungsanbietern, von Abrechnungssystemen, die nicht sicher sind, von illegalen Abbuchungen unseriöser Firmen, von Problemen mit Cylon LLC oder von Gamerdata, gamer-data-germany.com oder "Quality Links Online" usw:
hier ist man richtig:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/handy-premium-sms-voip-klingeltoene/56415-firma-cylon-llc.html


----------



## Unregistriert (12 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich habe mich heute bei sms.de und welt-sms.de angemeldet und mir dabei auch die AGB angeschaut, in denen kein Wort über ein anschließendes ABO fiel. Kurze Zeit später bekomme ich eine SMS von der Nummer 6729: 

"Ihr Abo (4.99) bei PremiumMobile ist eingerichtet. Im Internet auf Vodafone D2 - MeinVodafone / Meine Abos & Käufe finden Sie Ihre Abos auf einen Blick. Ihr Vodafone-Team"

1. Ich habe mich nirgens für ein Abo angemeldet oder zugestimmt
2. Mein Anbieter ist Debitel, ich habe lediglich eine Vodafone Nummer
3. Die Firma PremiumMobile.com sagt mir nichts

Auf der Seite von PremiumMobile.com steht in der AGB, dass das Abo jederzeit durch eine SMS an die Nummer 88810 mit dem Text stop.premiummobile zu einer Kündigung führt. Ich habe bis jetzt noch keine Kündigungsbestätigung bekommen und frage mich ob sich nächsten Monat irgenteine zusätzliche Position auf meiner Rechnung befindet.

Vorallem frag ich mich aber wie sowas möglich ist?!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,
auch ich bin von playphone betroffen. Bis vor zwei Monaten hatte ich ein prepaid Tchibo
Handy von dem immer Beträge abgezogen wurden. Ich dachte es sei kaputt und bin auf 
ein Simvalley XP 65 umgestiegen, jedoch mit der selben Simkarte von Tchibo.
Hier musste ich wieder feststellen, dass des öfteren 2,99 € abgezogen wurden.
Nach Anruf bei Tchibo informierte man mich über mein playphone Abo, welches ich jedoch
nie !!! abgeschlossen hatte !!! 
Es wurde mir angeraten dieses mit einer SMS zu kündigen und zwar an:
88044 mit stop FPLAFH. Weitere Information besitze ich leider noch nicht.
Das ist doch Betrug !!
friepi


----------



## Unregistriert (15 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

versucht es mit STOP PL


----------



## Unregistriert (17 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,
habe soeben ebenfalls 2 sms erhalten, die eine von der nr. 66245, darin steht:
"Ihr Service SMS Abo 88044 (4,99 Euro/Woche) von Ericsson wurde eingerichtet. Sie können das Abo jederzeit bei Ericsson kündigen:"
hier hört die erste sms auf, ohne zu wissen, wo man dieses scheinbar abgeschlossene Abo kündigen kann!
die nächste sms lautet:
"HIER Produkt abholen!"
was auch immer das heißen mag!
sie kommt von der Adresse: http://de.premiummo... (den Rest kann man nicht lesen)
nun habe ich in Düsseldorf versucht anzurufen unter der nr. 0211522860, allerdings nach dem ersten Freizeichen kommt jedes Mal der Besetztton, sodass ich anschließend bei 01805342022 angerufen habe und hier musste ich mit einem Anrufbeantworter sprechen und bekomme innerhalb der nächsten 24 Stunden Bescheid...
Nun hab ich auch unter dem Link  Mobile - SMS - kicker online 
gelesen, dass man "STOP Alle" an die Nr. 88044 schicken kann, sodass das Abo dann gekündigt wird. Der Preis für diese SMS ist so wie eine normale SMS scheinbar...
hoffe nur, dass es was bringt.
wie kann man gegen diese Schmarotzer angehen??? Es kann doch nicht wahr sein, dass die einem einfach ein Abo aufdrücken??? Wo buchen die eigentlich das Geld ab? die haben doch keine Bankdaten von mir...
Danke


----------



## Hasennase (19 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hey Leute,
könnt ihr mir helfen?
Ich hab gestern von der nummer 66245 ne SMS geskriegt, da steht drin, dass das ein Abo ist das 4,99 pro Woche kostet.. und dann steht "Sie können das Abo jederzeit bei Ericsson kündigen: ja und dann nix mehr. Ja wo soll ichs denn jetzt kündigen? Ich hab die Vermutung, dass das durch nen Onlinetest auf Facebook kommt, aber so sicher bin ich mir da auch nicht.

Schonmal jemand damit Probleme gehabt?

Danke

Hasennase


----------



## Unregistriert (19 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo ich habe das selbe Problem. Weiß jemand vielleicht, wer der Anbeiter 87069 ist und wie man den erreichen kann bzw. sein "ABO" kündigen kann? Vielen Dank


----------



## Unregistriert (19 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe bei der Bundesnetzagentur angerufen, hatte einen sehr netten Herren dran, der mich auf folgende Seite geleitet hat:
E-Plus Gruppe
Klicke in der untersten, leicht grauen Zeile auf *Verbraucher- und Jugendschutz*.
Klicke auf _"Lesen Sie mehr über die Standards bei Premium-Diensten oder suchen Sie gezielt einen Anbieter"_ im dritten Block!
Eine Suchmaske öffnet sich. Hier habe ich 88044 eingegeben, ausgewählt, immer weiter geklickt und dann sofortige Kündigung ausgewählt. Der Herr von der Bundesnetzagentur hat mir gesagt, er glaubt dass das funktioniert und er würde auf jeden Fall beim Mobilanbieter anrufen und fragen, ob man den Anbieter sperren lassen kann. Morgen werd ich es auch nochmal unter besagter "We are the champion"-Nummer versuchen und nochmal kündigen.

Hier noch die Bestätigungsmail die ich gerade bekommen habe:


			
				eplus gruppe schrieb:
			
		

> Dies ist eine automatisch generierte E-Mail. Sie können auf diese Mail nicht antworten.
> 
> Ihre Anfrage an den zuständigen Contentpartner wurde weitergeleitet und von unserem Server gelöscht.
> 
> ...



MFG


----------



## Unregistriert (19 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Es geht um ein "Ericsson" Abo Handy Fun!
Was das mit Ericsson zu tun hat, keine Ahnung...no comments...

Ich habe über Link auf Facebook ein IQ Test gemacht. (MINUS PUNKTE FÜR FACEBOOK!! Kein Vertrauen mehr!) Um ein Ergebnis zu bekommen habe ich blöderweise meine Telnummer gennant und dann mit einem Pincode bestätigt! Die Webseite ist so designed damit man nicht sieht, dass man gleichzeitig ein Abo für irgendwelche Klingeltöne o.ä.abschliesst!!! Vorsicht immer Webseiten scrollen! 

Am Ende der Seite sieht man:
"2. Das Abonnement kann jederzeit gekündigt werden indem Du eine SMS mit stop Premium Mobile an 88810 sendest."

Das hat aber wahrscheinlich nicht funktioniert! (keine Reaktion)

Mein Tel.anbieter O2 konnte gar nicht helfen. Sie konnten den Anbieter nicht sperren! Ich O2 gesagt habe, dass das ABO von der Nummer 88044 kommt; sie haben mir folgende Kontaktdaten gegeben wo ich das Abo kündigen kann.

Fritz-Vomfelde-Str. 26
40547 Düsseldorf
Deutschland

[email protected]
01805342022 

Unter der o.g.Adresse befindet sich DIE Firma Ericsson GmbH. Und ich vermute nicth, dass sie mir helfen könnten...


Nächster Versuch:

Ich habe sms auf die Nummer 88044 mit dem Text STOP ALLE geschickt. Das sollte alle solche Dienstleistungen deaktivieren.

Um zu prüfen ob es geklappt hat, habe ich wieder ein sms auf die Nummer 88044 geschickt mit dem Text STATUS.

Dann habe ich ein sms bekommen dass alle Abos unaktiv sind. HURA!
Es scheint geklappt zu haben.
Aber das wird sich wahrscheinlich erst bei der ersten Rechnung zeigen.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Habe genau das gleiche Facebook-Dilemma mitgemacht. Aber habe allerdings den PIN nicht eingegeben, den ich bekommen habe. Weiß jemand ob das dann das aktivieren verhindert.

Habe dann auch STOP ALLE an die 88044 geschrieben und ne SMS bekommen, dass keine Abos aktiv sind. Ist das zuverlässig?!

Man, nie gedacht, dass ich auf sowas reinfalle.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Bei mir war es das selbe, nur die Nummer ist die 88810. Blödes Facebook >.< ich hab jetzt STOP ALLE und stop.premiummobile an diese Nummer geschickt, so wie es auf deren HP steht, aber es ist immer noch aktiv... ich hoffe das ändert sich bald noch. So ein Nepp, Schweinerei! Ich bin auch noch nie vorher auf sowas reingefallen *grummel*


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,

auch ich bin auf das Facebook-Bauernfänger-Ding reingefallen...Dank der detallierten Informationen zu "STOP ALLE" SMS etc. hoffe ich das Thema aus der Welt geschafft zu haben.
Danke...ohne solche Leute wir Ihr würde die Wet nur noch aus Verbrechern bestehen.


----------



## Plum (20 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo, ich habe das gleiche Problem wie ihr. Auch ich habe ahnungslos den IQ Test auf Facebook gemacht. Leider habe ich die PIN eingegeben. Vieilleicht hilft es, wenn man sich an Facebook wendet? 
Ansonsten habe ich mehrere "Stop-SMSen" verschickt...da ist bis jetzt nichts passiert. 
Kann mir jemand den Link zur HP schicken? Man, sowas nervt total. Diese P E N N E R !!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hi

bin auch auf den scheiß bei facebook reingefallen, ich depp. habe, wie ihr oben erwähnt habt, STOP ALLE an 88044 geschickt. dann noch eine sms mit STATUS. die antwort war: "Es sind keine Abos aktiv". 

zur vorsicht habe ich nochmal STOP ALLE an 66245 geschickt (von dieser nummer kam die bestätigung, dass ich ein abo abgeschlossen hab). von dort kam die antwort: "Sie haben keine Dienste bestellt". 

ich hoffe, dass es damit gegessen ist... muss nur bestimmt verdammt viel geld für die doofen "STOP ALLE"-sms zahlen... naja... rechnung abwarten. frag mich aber immer noch, wie die mir das in rechnung schicken wollen. die haben ja nur meine handynummer, mehr nicht... mein anbieter O2 wird denen kaum meine bankverbindung geben, damit die was abbuchen können...


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Bei mir war es so, dass das Abo erst gekündigt war, nachdem ich "STOP ALLE" an die 88044 geschickt habe, bei der 88810, wie es auch auf der HP steht (premiummobile.com), hat sich nämlich nichts getan, obwohl die schreiben dass das Abo gekündigt ist, wenn man es an diese Nummer schickt. Ich habe bei meinem Netzanbieter unter "Abos" immer den Status verfolgt und erst, als ich es an die 88044 geschickt habe, stand da dann "inaktiv".

Ich glaube nicht, dass Facebook da was macht, die sprechen sich doch frei von jeglichen Schäden, die diese Anwendungen hervorrufen können. Meine Lösung ist einfach, mich bei facebook zu löschen, ich brauchs eh nicht.

 Hätte nie gedacht, dass ich mal auf sowas reinfalle, ich bin eigentlich immer vorsichtig - aber tröstlich, dass ich nicht die Einzige bin. Schade nur dass die mit sowas durchkommen und dabei auch noch ruhig schlafen können.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

also ich habe STOP ALLE an 88810 geschickt. von dort kam auch: "Es sind keine Dienste bestellt"...


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

[Hintergrundrauschen]

komisch...
www[.]premiummobile[.]com ist etwas anderes als premiummobile[.]com (ohne www)

ohne www kommt man zur Seite der *Playphone*, wobei der Admin eine einschlägig bekannte Firma ist, die auch eine Filiale in München hat
CoolWhois.com - WHOIS search of pitch.mobi
(Pitch/TMS)
Das ist also die alte Geschichte, bei der Ericsson-IPX ja erstmals auffällig wurde als "Zahlungsanbieter" für "solche" Firmen.

gibt man www[.]premiummobile[.]com ein, landet man auf einer Infoseite (senden sie stop premiummobile an 88810)
Die dort angegebene Adresse gehört einem entsprechenden "Briefkastenanbieter" (derselbe Briefkasten wie der von *Playphone Europe Limited *- Die Direktorin der "Playphone Europe" ist dann auch diese K. (A.) B., das passt also irgendwie schon. 


> In 2008 K. was named one of the ‘Top 50 Women in Mobile’ by Mobile Entertainment, and is a member of the Emerging Leaders Programme at London Business School.


emea.playphone.com/press/kate_barry_general_manager


*Die premiummobile.com gehört aber einer Firma, deren Spezialgebiet die Werbung auf Sozialnetzwerken (wie facebook) ist*
CoolWhois.com - WHOIS search of premiummobile.com
*Facebook ist offiziell Partner dieser Firma*
siehe socialhour.com/

Deren Adresse passt zu der Adresse im whois, aber auch diese Adresse hat eine Geschichte

Eine Firma "Premiummobile" gibt es in UK nicht.

Das scheint mir eine Allianz bekannter Firmen mit neuen Akteuren zu sein. Nur eines bleibt: Ericsson-IPX ist mittendrin statt nur dabei. Sich dumm stellen, ein paar vorwitzige Verbraucher entschädigen und den Reibach machen. Dieses Geschäftsmodell nennt man "Mehrwertdienste"


----------



## Plum (20 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Super! Vielen Dank! Ich habe eben die gleiche Nachricht über meinen Status erhalten. Jetzt kann ich jedenfalls wieder ruhig schlafen, auch wenn ich wahrscheinlich ebenfalls ein paar Euro an SMSen verschleudert habe....
Ich werde morgen dem Verbraucherschutz eine Mil schreiben. Vielleicht reagieren die und stellen diese Verbrecher.


----------



## Indo (21 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich finde es eine Frechheit und hoffe das den Leuten bald der Laden zu gemacht wird..
Habe jetzt auch mal STOP ALL an die 88044 und 88810. Wie und wo kann ich jetzt nachsehen, dass auch wirklich der Dienst gestopt wurde?

Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe bei der Bundesnetzagentur angerufen, hatte einen sehr netten Herren dran, der mich auf folgende Seite geleitet hat:
> E-Plus Gruppe
> ...




Also ich bin die selbe Person, die dieses im Zitat verfasst hat. Bei mir wurde nach der ganzen Kugelfuhr die Kündigung am nächsten Tag, also gestern, bestätigt!
Ich habe auch noch zusätzlich zu der Kündigung über die EPLUS-Seite eine Email an diese ipx-Adresse geschickt mit der FORDERUNG (nicht Bitte *g*) das Abo sofort zu kündigen. Auch darauf hab ich noch ne E-Mail mit der Kündigungsbestätigung bekommen. Der Herr von der Bundesnetzagentur von dem ich oben berichtete, hat auch gesagt, dass unsere Handynetz-Anbieter uns sagen können müssen, von wem eine SMS oder ein Anruf kommt, der NICHT mit einer 01...-Nummer beginnt. Also Nummern die nicht mit 0 beginnen müssen zuordbar sein, sonst darf der Netzanbieter die Kosten nicht bei uns einziehen.
Mit der Info hab ich gestern nochmal bei o2 angerufen, die das zwar abgestritten haben (logisch, sie haben ja die Kosten!), mir aber aufgrund meines Gerennes und aus Kulanz 10 Euro Gesprächsguthaben gutgeschrieben...gut, ich hab ne Flatrate, aber immerhin...

Also ich kann nur sagen: MACHT DIESE KÜNDIGUNG AUF EPLUS UNTER VERBRAUCHERSCHUTZ (s.o.) UND NOCH NE EMAIL oder so.
Das hilft.

Grüße,
Jona


----------



## Unregistriert (21 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Noch was: kann man sich eigentlich nirgends bei facebook beschweren??? Hab gesucht und gesucht und nichts gefunden...oder bringt das nichts?


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Noch was: kann man sich eigentlich nirgends bei facebook beschweren?


bessere Idee: Nutzt die Macht der Blogs... Ein kritischer Beitrag über facebook zB bei boocompany wäre mehr als ein Anfang


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo!
wenn ich die Nachricht bekomme "Es sind keine Abos aktiv" und eplus bei mir noch nichts auf COST CONTROL abgebucht/registiert hat, ist dann alles okay? habe auch nie den von diesem schrott-anbieter zugesandte PIN-Nummer eingegeben (zur bestätigung) - bin ich damit eh aus dem schneider? werde hier echt bekloppt... wäre super, wenn mir da einer helfen könnte... DANKE!


----------



## biokybernetik (23 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



BenTigger schrieb:


> Ob die das interessiert oder nicht, würde mich nicht im geringsten interessieren.
> Wenn ich etwas nicht bestellt habe, bezahle ich es nicht und wenn die es nicht interessiert, das ich nicht zahle, dann ist mir das nur recht. Sollte die das aber doch interessieren, das ich nicht zahle, dann müssten die mir schon schwarz auf weis belegen, das ICH die Dienstleistung bestellt habe. Nur dann würde ich zahlen, wenn die MIR nachweisen, das ich das auch bestellt habe.



Das funktionierte noch bei dem Problem Nachbarschaftspost, wo sich dann eine Inkassostelle bemühte, die aber auch nicht klagte, weil Unwissende immerhin ca. 27 Million/Monat zahlten. Jetzt sind die "Fremdanbieter" schon eine Schritt weiter, die Handybetreiber buchen für diese gleich ab. z.B. kassiert Klarmobil  für einen Fremdanbierter, mit dem ich keinen Vertrag habe. Da beginnt dann das Spiel: Schraps hat den Hut verloren, Schraps hatten nicht  Max hatten, Max hatten nicht, Paul hatten. 
siehe:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ten-fuer-fremddienste-abbucht.html#post272647


----------



## biokybernetik (23 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Das funktionierte noch bei dem Problem Nachbarschaftspost, wo sich dann eine Inkassostelle bemühte, die aber auch nicht klagte, weil Unwissende immerhin ca. 27 Million/Monat zahlten. Jetzt sind die "Fremdanbieter" schon eine Schritt weiter, die Handybetreiber buchen für diese gleich ab. z.B. kassiert Klarmobil  für einen Fremdanbierter, mit dem ich keinen Vertrag habe. Da beginnt dann das Spiel: Schraps hat den Hut verloren, Schraps hatten nicht  Max hatten, Max hatten nicht, Paul hatten. 
siehe den Link
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...ten-fuer-fremddienste-abbucht.html#post272647


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hi! ich hab wohl wi so viele dieses blöde Quiz bei facebook gemacht und dann eine sms mit download Angeboten bekommen. Ich habe aber keines der Angebote genutzt. 
Bin ich jetzt trotzdem stolzer Besitzer eines besch... Abos und sollte ich sicherheitshalber diese "Stop sms an premiummobile.com" senden?????

Wäre echt dankbar für einen guten Ratschlag


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hi! ich hab wohl wi so viele dieses blöde Quiz bei facebook gemacht und dann eine sms mit download Angeboten bekommen. Ich habe aber keines der Angebote genutzt. 
Bin ich jetzt trotzdem stolzer Besitzer eines besch... Abos und sollte ich sicherheitshalber diese "Stop sms an premiummobile.com" senden?????

Wäre echt dankbar für einen guten Ratschlag


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

ich habs genauso wie du gemacht  - hab dann aber diesen PIN (der in der SMS angegeben war) NICHT eingegeben. Hab dann heute eine SMS mit STATUS an die geschickt und es kam zurück, dass keine Abos aktiv sind  Hab aber auch sicherheitshalber eine SMS mit STOP an die geschickt...


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich noch mal; könnte mir einer bzgl. meiner Frage/Unsicherheit:

wenn ich die Nachricht bekomme "Es sind keine Abos aktiv" und eplus bei mir noch nichts auf COST CONTROL abgebucht/registiert hat, ist dann alles okay? habe auch nie den von diesem schrott-anbieter zugesandte PIN-Nummer eingegeben (zur bestätigung) - bin ich damit eh aus dem schneider? 


weiterhelfen?? ich dreh hier echt am rad... und könnte einen tipp gebrauchen... danke!


----------



## Unregistriert (23 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

ich hatte gestern , das gleiche Problem. umgehend wurden 4,99 fällig. 
habe heute telfonisch gekündigt. vorher hatte ich es per sms versucht.
die sms konnte aber nicht verschickt werden, da empfängernummer unbekannt.
ich werde mir wohl bald einen neuen netznabieter suchen.
ich verstehe nicht , wieso mein netzanbieter simply da keinen Druck macht.
das ist abzocke...


----------



## Unregistriert (24 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich habe noch nicht einmal bei Facebook irgendein Quiz mitgemacht und habe trotzdem diese SMS (gleich mehrfach) erhalten. Habe diese dubiose Firma angeschrieben, was das denn sollte und die meinten, ich hätte doch auch ein Passwort eingegeben. Komisch nur, dass ich an dem Tag/Abend unterwegs war und keinen Computer bzw. Internetzugang hatte. Mein Handy hatte ich dabei, aber wie soll das per SMS verschickte Passwort (Zahlenfolge) eingegeben haben?

Das Abo wurde nach einigen Hin und Her gekündigt, jedoch soll ich einmalig das Abo bezahlen. Soviel zum Thema, Sicherheit.

Für mich ist das reine Abzocke.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> bessere Idee: Nutzt die Macht der Blogs... Ein kritischer Beitrag über facebook zB bei boocompany wäre mehr als ein Anfang


Danke 

Bitte korrigieren, wer dort schreiben kann: premiummobile.com - nicht premiummobil

hier steht übrigens, dass die Firma Facebook als Partner angibt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...er-handy-abo-nicht-kuendbar-6.html#post273989

Der Infolink sollte eher hierher führen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...er-handy-abo-nicht-kuendbar-6.html#post272734



Und falls die Verfasserin hier mitliest und wirklich aus Radolfzell ist, würde ich mich über eine kleine Mithilfe in einer anderen Angelegenheit freuen... (ein Besuch mit Fotos bei Telemar in Radolfzell nämlich)

PS:
Google lügt nicht
Google lügt nicht
Autsch, Ericsson.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Also ich bin nicht bei E Pus, sondern bei vodafone. Die gaben mit eine Telefonnummer (01805 - 952646), die aber nicht vergeben ist. Dann erhielt ich eine, später eine andere E Mailadresse von wo keine Reaktion kommt. 
Die angegebenen Nummern für "stop alle"  funktionieren auch nicht. Auf erneutes Nachfragen erhielt ich eine 0800 Nummer. Dort meldet sich ein Sprachcomputer, der auch zusagt, ass innerhalb einer Frist von 24 Stunden eine Abmeldebestätigung kommt. Das kam nicht und wurde dann von Vodafone Technik auch probiert.

Hey, die arbeiten mit irgendwelchen Firmen zusammen und haben keinen Peil!

Für mich ist die Konsequenz nun, dass ich mir eine neue Prepaid Karte besorge und die dann sehen müssen, woher sie Kohle kriegen.

Ach, dieses Ericson IPX hat mir mitgeteilt, dass sie meine Anfrae weitergeleitet haben - an wen???

Eigentlich kann man Verträge widerrufen, aber bei diesem Schiet funktioniert nichts!

Oder ist ier noch jemand klüger geworden?


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Also ich bin nicht bei E Pus, sondern bei vodafone. Die gaben mit eine Telefonnummer (01805 - 952646), die aber nicht vergeben ist.


 Dann maile denen doch und frage, wenn Du da erreichen solltest (und schick die Mail gleich in Kopie an die Bundesnetzagentur mit der Frage, wem die Nummer gehört)



> eine, später eine andere E Mailadresse von wo keine Reaktion kommt.


gib sie doch hier gekürzt an.


> 0800 Nummer. Dort meldet sich ein Sprachcomputer, der auch zusagt, ass innerhalb einer Frist von 24 Stunden eine Abmeldebestätigung kommt.


 welche 0800? gleich auch mal die BnetzA fragen, wem die Nummer gehört.


> Ach, dieses Ericson IPX hat mir mitgeteilt, dass sie meine Anfrae weitergeleitet haben - an wen???


 Ich kann Dir nur sagen, an wen J*H*, der Chef von Cylon LLC, an ihn gerichtete Anfragen weiterleitet: An den Sales Manager der unlängst übrigens in UK verurteilten Abrechnungsfirma Ericsson-IPX und an einen Ericsson-Techniker.





> Eigentlich kann man Verträge widerrufen, aber bei diesem Schiet funktioniert nichts!


Welchen von Dir geschlossenen Vertrag möchtest Du denn widerrufen? Vorsicht bei den Formulierungen... Einen Vertrag, den es nicht gibt, würde ich nicht widerrufen - ich würde höchstens seine Existenz bestreiten.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Anruf unter 01805342022 (14ct/min aus dem Festnetz), dort kann das Abo gestoppt werden
> 
> weitere Auskünfte:
> 0211-522860 (Pressestelle Ericsson, "wir haben extra diese Hotline eingerichtet")



Hallo,

habe festgestellt, daß es mit dieser Rufnummer nicht zu kündigen geht, aber die Dame am Telefon hat mir folgende Rufnummer gegeben: 0800/6647728.
Bei dieser Rufnummer habe ich kündigen können, muß dazu sagen, daß ich letzten Samstag 2 SMS mit (STOP SPLASH und STOP ALLE) verschickt habe und das Abo mit diesen SMS nicht gekündigt war.

Gruß 
Micha


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 März 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> habe festgestellt, daß es mit dieser Rufnummer nicht zu kündigen geht, aber die Dame am Telefon hat mir folgende Rufnummer gegeben: 0800/6647728.


Das ist premiummobile.com, siehe hier


----------



## Unregistriert (8 April 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hat jemand von euch die Erfahrung mit funmobile gehabt. Ich habe gestern 3 sms bekommen, dass ich irgend Abos bestellt fuer 4,99e pro Woche, obwohl ich das gar nicht gemacht hatte.
> Weiss jemand zufaellig, wie man das kuendigen kann. Hilf mir bitte




Ich kam über meine Handyabrechnungen drauf. EIne Rückfrage bei meinem Anbieter ergab den Verweis auf Ericson. EIne E-Mail Nachfrage ergab, daß das Funbmobile sei und meine Beschwerde dorthin weitergeleitet wurde. Heute bekam ich die E-Mail, daß Funmobile das ABo kündigen und ich keine Verbindung über sie bekäme.
Ich weiß bis heute nichts von einem solchen ABo, geschweige wie ich es hätte nützen sollen, da mir die Firma gänzlich unbekannt ist.  Ich werde denen mit dem Rechtsweg drohen.


----------



## Reducal (8 April 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Heute bekam ich die E-Mail, daß Funmobile das ABo kündigen und ich keine Verbindung über sie bekäme.
> 
> Ich werde denen mit dem Rechtsweg drohen.


Wieso willst du wem drohen, wo die Sache doch erledigt ist? Außerdem, solche Androhungen von irgendwelchen (Irr-)Rechtswegen sind unsinnig, da derartige Anbieter eigentlich immer ahnen, dass der "Bedroher" ohnehin nix macht!


----------



## webwatcher (8 April 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich werde denen mit dem Rechtsweg drohen.


Wer bereit ist, jegliche gesellschaftliche Normen zu ignorieren, wird sich durch solche Drohungen kaum beeindrucken lasssen


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 April 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich werde denen mit dem Rechtsweg drohen.


suche einen Betroffenen in Florida, vielleicht kennst Du ja jemanden, der dorthin ausgewandert ist. Der Generalstaatsanwalt von Florida kämpft mit größtem Elan gegen diese Firmen. Oder schließe Dich in den USA einer Sammelklage an 

Effektiver wäre es, die deutschen Behörden und Regierungsvertreter zu fragen, ob sie endlich die Forderungen nach den EU-Maßnahmen vom letzten Jahr ordentlich umsetzen wollen:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/EU-K...ingelton-Anbieter-vor-Update--/meldung/110890

http://www.verivox.de/nachrichten/e...klingelton-anbieter-sind-unserioes-24207.aspx



> "Es ist klar, dass die Verbraucher abgezockt werden", kritisierte EU-Verbraucherkommissarin Meglena Kuneva.
> (...)
> Trotz des weit verbreiteten Missbrauchs hält Kuneva schärfere Gesetze nicht für nötig. Die bulgarische Kommissarin rief die Mitgliedstaaten auf, das geltende Recht anzuwenden und möglichst schnell beanstandete Webseiten zu schließen. *Sie werde nicht zögern, Verfahren gegen EU-Länder einzuleiten, die diesem Aufruf nicht nachkämen, sagte die Kommissarin.* Ende September will Kuneva beim Treffen der für Wettbewerbsfragen zuständigen Ministern Druck machen.



PS: CSW / Funmobile stehen auf der EU-Liste, siehe hier
http://europa.eu/rapid/pressReleasesAction.do?reference=MEMO/08/516



> What sanctions can be taken?
> 
> EU consumer laws are enforced – and sanctions and penalties are therefore set – at national level. *Possible measures can include a request to a company demanding to change or cease a prevailing practice, imposing and collecting fines, or closing down web-sites. *Enforcement authorities are obliged to take measures (repeatedly if need be) until the infringement has ceased.


Hat irgendjemand von irgendeiner Maßnahme gehört?


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 April 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

allerdings gibt es Änderungen: So ist unter de.funmobile.c*m inzwischen ein Preishinweis bei der 01805-Nummer angebracht. Und auch der Abo-Charakter steht da jetzt deutlicher...

das war nicht immer so...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/51523-sie-moechten-ihre-zelle-personifizieren.html


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Fa. Ericsson GmbH (Synomyme/ältere Bezeichnungen: Ericsson IPX AG, Ericsson IPX AB) agiert zumindest in Deutschland und Grossbritannien (wahrscheinlich auch anderwärts) vorsätzlich zum Nachteil ihrer oft unfreiwilligen Kunden. Adresse in Deutschland: Ericsson GmbH, Fritz-Vomfelde-Str. 25, 40547 Düsseldorf. Die Homepage benennt Herrn christian.georg ät ericsson.com  Ansprechpartner.
Nach Beobachtung ihrer mutmaßlich rechtswidrigen Geschäftspraxis ist davon auszugehen, dass diese Firma nur auf juristischen Druck reagiert. Ich erbitte Beiträge an [ edit]  zwecks koordiniertem Vorgehen gegen Ericsson und ihre -möglicherweise ursprünglich nicht vorsätzlichen - Helfer wie z.B. Fa. T-Mobile Deutschland.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Bei einer Sammelklage wäre ich dabei!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,

weiß einer wie ich b_vitaminic kündigen kann? Habe angeblich ein ABO von 2,99 durch Facebook aboniert. Irgend was von websms.de
Finde aber nicht wie ich das kündigen kann...?!


----------



## Unregistriert (24 April 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Aus "Hilfe" von websms.de




> "Wie kann man websms.de Dienste deaktivieren?
> Wie kann man websms.de Dienste deaktivieren? Wenn du den websms.de Dienst abbestellen möchtest, musst du einfach folgende Begriffe: stopfun (Entertainmentflatrate), stopgames (Gameflatrate), stoperos (Erotikflatrate) an die Nummer 55455 per SMS senden. Beendigung von Diensten, die vor 5.11.2008 aktiviert wurden: stopfunflat (Entertainmentflatrate), stopgameflat (Gameflatrate), stoperotikflat (Erotikflatrate) an die Nummer 55455 per SMS senden."



Das habe ich getan. Habe auch eine SMS bekommen "Sie wurden v. allen Exklusicdownload Produkten abgegemeldet" 

Aber(!) bei Vodafone steht das Abo noch als aktiv drin. 
Muss ich nun noch was für die Kündigung tun oder nicht?


----------



## biokybernetik (24 April 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Offensichtlich wurde das *Abo erschlichen* über eine sogenannte *Abofalle.*
Wer kassiert denn die Abogebühren? Der [.........] jedenfalls nicht. Denn dann hättet ihr ja noch eine Einzugsermächtigung ausstellen müssen. Etwa Ihr Handyprovider? Wenn ja dann streitet euch erst einmal mit eurem Handyprovider. 

Es handelt sich hier um einen *[..........] neuer Prägung*. Bisher musste bei solchen Abofallen, wie z.B. bei Nachbarschaftspost, der [........] ein Inkasssobüro bemühen. Da aber der Vertrag nicht gültig war, brauchte eigentlich keiner reagieren. Das Inkassobüro drohte dann mit Klage und ein großer Teil zahlte. Das Inkassobüro hätte nicht geklagt, da sie die Klage sofort verloren hätte. *Unwissende, die den Zusammenhang nicht begreifen wollten, zahlten, so dass die unrechtmäßigen Einnahmen ohne Klage immerhin 27 Mill./Monat* betragen.

Ich habe das Problem mit meinen Handyprovider Klarmobil, der mir plötzlich wöchentlich 2,99 € für den Fremdanbieter netmobile abzog, den ich gar nicht kannte. Es dauerte Wochen, bis ich überhaupt rauskriegte, wo ich in die Falle getappt war. 

Es war der *Werbespot von Google zur kostenlosen Handyortung*.
​ Es stellte sich aber heraus, dass ich gar kein Abo vereinbart hatte. Ich hatte zwar meine Handynummer eingegeben, war aber darauf gestossen, dass ich einen Vertrag abschliessen sollte, indem ich per SMS einen Code zugesand bekam, den ich eingegeben sollte. Das habe ich nicht getan, sondern die Seite abgebrochen. Dadurch konnte ich den Schaden begrenzen, denn es war nicht netmobile, die die Forderung zwar erhoben, sondern bobmobile hatte die Kassierung über netmobile--> Klarmobil rechtswidrig eingeleitet. bobmobole antwortet aber nicht. Ich konnte das Abo auch nicht löschen, denn da hätte ich mich einloggen müssen und damit das Abo bestätigt.  

Netmobile beendete das Abo bei bobmobile, so dass der Schaden auf 7*2,99 =20,93 € begrenzt ist. Wer sieht da durch, wo wollen Sie gegen wem klagen? 

Das Problem ist aber noch nicht beendet, ich will aus Prinzip von den [........] die 20 € zurück haben. Ein Klage lohnt sich bei dem Betrag nicht und damit rechnen die [.......]. Siehe Nachbarschaftspost.  Ich habe nun innerhalb 6 Wochen den Betrag teilweise zurückgebucht. Daraufhin sperrt mir Klarmobil meine ausgehenden Rufe und behauptet, es wäre ein so genannter _*„Premium Large Account“ Vertrag*_ zwischen Netmobile und Klarmobile zustandegekommen, welcher _"Factoringvereinbarung"_ genannt wird. Durch diese Vereinbarung sei der entsprechende Mobilfunkanbieter/ -provider berechtigt, *Fremdanbieter-Forderungen geltend *zu machen. 

Die Googlesuche „Premium Large Account“ bringt aber nur meinen Fall. Das heisst dieser Vertrag ist eine Neuerfindung. Wenn man nun  richtig liest, kann der Vertrag nur *Forderungen geltend* machen und ich müsste diese gegenüber Klarmobil bestätigen. d.h. Klarmobil kann nicht gegen meinen Willen kassieren. Im BGB gibt es nur den § 328 *Vertrag zugunsten Dritter*. Der Dritte bin ich in diesem Fall. Zu *ungunsten Dritter* gibt es im Deutschen Recht kein Gesetz! Da ich mich nun mit dem [......] bobmobile auseinandersetzen soll, der wiederholt nicht antwortet, bin ich *gesetzwidrig im Nachtei*l, d.h. zuungunsten. Ich konnte aber über netmobile den Schaden auf 8,97 + 11,97 € begrenzen, den Klarmobile nun um 19,95 € erhöht hat, weil ich den Betrag innerhalb 6 Wochen teilweise zurückgebucht habe. Für die erste Rechnung ist es zu spät. Den Lastschrifteinzug habe ich gekündigt, dass nimmt Klarmobil nicht an,weil es im Gesetz nicht deutlich geregelt ist.

Ich kann nur jede falsche Buchung voll zurückbuchen und muss aber sofort den unstrittigen Teil überweisen. Dieses Spiel "Schraps hat den Hut verloren" was sonst nur Politiker spielen, spielen nun die [..........].

Hier hilft nur ein anderen Handybetreiber mit *neuer* Handynummer einem neuen Vertrag eingehenund jede falsche Rechnung zurückbuchen bis sich Klarmobil totläuft oder klagt und diese Klage verliert sie. Dabei konnte ich den Minutenpreis von 12 ct/Min auf 9 ct /Min senken!

Bei Googlesuche   Premium Large Account Klarmobil kommen Sie auf den Ursprung dieser nun schon 2 Monate dauernden Geschichte.

Prüft also, ob Ihr wissentlich und wie Ihr den Abovertrag abgeschlossen habt und wer die Gebühren einzieht.

Ausserdem habe ich Strafanzeige gestellt, die ich aufgrund der oben genannten Zusammenhänge nun besser detallieren kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> N'Abend, habe seit Anfang Dezember letzten Jahres exakt das gleiche Problem. E-Plus kennt die Nummer angeblich nicht und behauptet nix machen zu können. Gab es da zwischenzeitlich eine Lösung? DANKE!



Hallo zusammen, habe auch dasselbe Problem. Bekomme immer wieder die Nachricht von der Nr. 017787066 und 017787069: Vielen Dank! Ihr eplus wap abo wurde erfolgreich mit 2,99 € bzw. 4,99 € gebucht. Habe mich jetzt aber bei splash gemeldet und die behaupten meine Nummer sei nicht registriert und somit kann es auch nicht gekündigt werden. 
Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?? Die Kosten gehen echt ins unermeßliche!
Danke


----------



## biokybernetik (27 April 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

*Der direkte Weg ist nicht immer der einfachste und geht in diesem Fall gar nicht.*
​Das Problem mit dem Abobetreiber zu lösen ist *unmöglich*. Das ist ja die neue Form des [...], dass ein anderer die Beträge von Ihrem Konto abbucht. Deshalb hatte ich ausführlich die Zusammenhänge dargestellt, das Problem über denjenigen zu lösen, der Ihnen das vom Konto abbucht,  in Ihrem Fall ePlus? Denn Ihr Vertrag mit ePlus lautet ja über ePlus vermittelte Handygespräche abzubuchen und keine Sonderdienste für Dritte.   

Bei mir hatte sich der Handyprovider auf einen sogenannte _*„Premium Large Account“ Vertrag*_ zwischen Netmobile und Klarmobile  welcher _"Factoringvereinbarung"_ genannt wird, berufen. Durch diese Vereinbarung sei der entsprechende Mobilfunkanbieter/ -provider berechtigt, *Fremdanbieter-Forderungen geltend *zu machen.  Ja eben Forderungen *geltend* zu machen. Im Gesetz sind solche Verträge unbekannt! und Verträge zu *ungunsten Dritter* (also Ihnen) im Gesetz nicht vorgesehen.Diese Verträge sind unbekannt und berechtigen lt. deren eigener Aussage *nur* zur Geltendmachen von Forderungen. D.h. ich müßte dieser Abbuchung grundsätzlich vorher zustimmen.  

Bei mir wurde ja das von mir nicht abgeschlossene Abo von einem zweiten  Sonderdienstanbieter beim ersten Sonderdienstanbieter gelöscht, so dass der Schaden auf ca. 20  € minimiert wurde. Um diese von meinem Konto durch den Handyprovider abgebuchten Kosten habe ich nun die Möglichkeit die nächste Rechnung zurückzubuchen und den Restbetrag zu überweisen.
Damit sperrt dieser mein Handy. Deshalb habe ich bei einem anderen Provider einen neuen Vertrag, der sogar meine Handykosten von 17, bzw. 12 ct/min auf 9 ct/min senkt.

Der Handybetreiber erhöht  seine Forderung pro Rückbuchung um ca. 20 €, in meinen Fall wären das 40 €, was aber seine Gebühren sind. Da Sie aber mit dem Handybetreiber keinen Vertrag über diese Sonderdienste haben, müssen Sie diesen Widersprechen und dann innerhalb 6 Wochen zurückbuchen. 

Wenn alle Betroffen so vorgehen und den Handybetreiber dann wechseln, wir dieser sich das schon merken. Am besten einen suchen, der nicht in diesem Zusammenhang genannt ist.

Die letze Rechnung zurückbuchen und möglichst Diesen Betrag vermindert um die gesamte Summe kürzen und überweisen. Nun ist ePlus im Zugwang, müsste klagen, hat aber kaum Aussicht auf gewinnen  und wird, wie bei Nachbarschaftspost  auf die Klage verzichten.

*Ein anderen Weg sehe ich nicht, wer weiss einen besseren? 
*​


----------



## KatzenHai (27 April 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Das habe ich getan. Habe auch eine SMS bekommen "Sie wurden v. allen Exklusicdownload Produkten abgegemeldet"
> Aber(!) bei Vodafone steht das Abo noch als aktiv drin.


Gleicher Zeitraum (ab Abmeldung = schon auf Rechnung)??


----------



## KatzenHai (27 April 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



biokybernetik schrieb:


> Bei mir hatte sich der Handyprovider auf einen sogenannte _*„Premium Large Account“ Vertrag*_ zwischen Netmobile und Klarmobile  welcher _"Factoringvereinbarung"_ genannt wird, berufen. Durch diese Vereinbarung sei der entsprechende Mobilfunkanbieter/ -provider berechtigt, *Fremdanbieter-Forderungen geltend *zu machen.  Ja eben Forderungen *geltend* zu machen. Im Gesetz sind solche Verträge unbekannt!


"Factoring" ist im Recht anerkannt und an sich vollkommen unproblematisch. Bitte keinen Halbwahrheitenstuss verbreiten.



biokybernetik schrieb:


> Wenn alle Betroffen so vorgehen und den Handybetreiber dann wechseln, wir dieser sich das schon merken. Am besten einen suchen, der nicht in diesem Zusammenhang genannt ist.


Das meinen Sie nicht ernst, oder? Haben Sie sonst nichts zu tun?



biokybernetik schrieb:


> *Ein anderen Weg sehe ich nicht, wer weiss einen besseren?
> *​


Ja. Den, den alle anderen gehen.


----------



## biokybernetik (27 April 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

*Mir ist einiges unklar, 

*​Welcher Anbieter macht das Abo (Exklusivdownload, Klingeltone SMS)
Wer bucht ab.

Der Handyprovider darf ohne Ihre Zustimmung für Fremdanbeter nicht kassieren!


----------



## KatzenHai (28 April 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



biokybernetik schrieb:


> Der Handyprovider darf ohne Ihre Zustimmung für Fremdanbeter nicht kassieren!


Bitte begründen Sie diese Auffassung, gerne (eigentlich zwingend) mit einem Beleg, z.B. einer Verordnung oder einem Gesetz. 

"darf" ist ja nicht einfach so ins Blaue hinein.


----------



## biokybernetik (28 April 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich habe gerade von meinem Handybetreiber die Nachricht erhalten, dass er die strittigen Beträge erstattet hat. Er muss Sie sich nun von Netmobile//bobmobile zurückholen.

Mein Weg war also richtig! Das Problem ist innerhalb 3 Monate gelöst, ohne dass ich mit dem Verursacher bobmobile in Kontakt kommen konnte.

Ich hatte geschrieben:

Bei mir hatte sich der Handyprovider auf einen sogenannte „Premium Large Account“ Vertrag zwischen Netmobile und Klarmobile welcher "Factoringvereinbarung" genannt wird, berufen. Durch diese Vereinbarung sei der entsprechende Mobilfunkanbieter/ -provider berechtigt, Fremdanbieter-Forderungen geltend zu machen. Ja eben Forderungen geltend zu machen. Im Gesetz sind solche Verträge unbekannt! 

Der letzte Satz ist leider unvollständig, Bitte um Entschuldigung. Ich meinte Verträge zu ungunsten Dritter sind im Gesetz unbekannt. Zu ungunsten ist, wenn er von meinem Konto abbucht, ohne dass es dazu einen Vertrag zwischen ihm und mir gibt.

Natürlich gibt es die Faktoringvereinbarung, aber nicht so, dass ein Dritter ohne mich zu fragen von meinem Konto abbuchen kann, es sei denn ich habe in dem Vertrag mit dem Sonderdienst unterschrieben, dass XXX für Ihn die Kosten abbucht.  Der Handyprovider hat mit mir nur den Vertrag "Handygebühren" abzubuchen. Mit dem Sonderdienst hat er einen Vertrag für Ihn Forderungen gelten zu machen und diese dann diese einzuziehen. Dann muss ich das einmalig dem Handyprovider mitteilen und die Möglichkeit haben dies zu widerrufen.

Um nochmals meine Meinung zu begründen: Das BGB kennt nur Verträge zu gunsten Dritter und in diesem Fall bin ich der Dritte, denn ich habe nur einen Vertrag mit dem Einen.

Wenn der Provider für bobmobile Geld abbucht, muss ich die Möglichkeit haben, dass jederzeit zu widerrufen. Hier war ja nun noch netmobile zwischengeschaltet. Der hatte aber sofort reagiert und bei bobmobile veranlasst, dass das Abo gelöscht wurde und den Schaden begrenzt. Nun ging es nur noch um die bereits abgebuchten Kosten, die nun in 3 Monaten für mich geklärt werden konnten. Die Klärung zwischen Provider, netmobile und Klarmobil dauert bestimmt länger.

Man sollte doch aus dem Problem "Nachbarschaftspost" lernen. Das hatte ich für mich recht schnell geklärt, obwohl nach Jahren der Streit immer noch geht und man immerhin 27 Millionen/Monat von unwissenden kassiert!


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Bei mir hat es mit der 0180 Nummer die ich von meinem Kundenberater beim Anbieter bekommen habe. Abo steht als Inaktiv drin. Hat einen Tag gedauert.


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es mit der 0180 Nummer die ich von meinem Kundenberater beim Anbieter bekommen habe. Abo steht als Inaktiv drin. Hat einen Tag gedauert.



Ach ja. Bei Vodafone einfach die 1212 anrufen. Die haben mir helfen können. Die Leute im Vodafoneshop leider nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> genau das hab ich auch bekommen ...was ist das für eine Verarscheee !!! hiiiLfft miiir



 KANN mir jemand helfen bekommen jeden monat 4,99 euro abgezogen von meinen handy ,habe nur ein i qu test gemacht am pc ,wie kann ich kündigen ,e-plus premium dienste world base...danke schreibt mir unter ****@gmx.de


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo
hier kannst du deinen Vertrag von B_Vitaminic kündigen!!!  
Buongiorno Deutschland GmbH 
E-mail : [email protected] 
Hotline: 01805-552968 
Montag bis Freitag von 10:00 Uhr bis 18:00 Uhr 

[noparse]Internet: peoplesound - Sign up. It's free! - 30 FREE SMS a day 
Hoffe euch damit geholfen zu haben!!!! [/noparse]


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß einer wie ich b_vitaminic kündigen kann? Habe angeblich ein ABO von 2,99 durch Facebook aboniert. Irgend was von websms.de
> Finde aber nicht wie ich das kündigen kann...?!



Hallo
hier kannst du deinen Vertrag von B_Vitaminic kündigen!!!  
Buongiorno Deutschland GmbH 
E-mail : [email protected] 
Hotline: 01805-552968 
Montag bis Freitag von 10:00 Uhr bis 18:00 Uhr 

[noparse]Internet: peoplesound - Sign up. It's free! - 30 FREE SMS a day [/noparse]
Hoffe euch damit geholfen zu haben!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

[noparse]zu k****und dem facebook iq test...
ist mir auch passiert.. falls du sms von folgender nummer bekommst: 50555 
ist das: handy-klingeltone-sms.com - Laden Sie Oberste Einkanalige Klingeltöne, Polyphone Klingeltöne, Wahre Klingeltöne, Tapeten, Bewegliche Spiele, Handysbildschirmschoner... kann man angeblich mit antwort sms STOPP wieder kündigen. 
steht auch so in den agb's auf der website: " eine Gebühr in Höhe von €4.99/Woche.. wird an das von mir angegebene Handykonto oder Prepaid-Konto berechnet bzw. davon abgezogen, bis ich "STOP" an 50555 schicke um das Abo zu kündigen."

hab es gemacht, hoffe es ist damit vorbei. 

hoffe dir ist viel. geholfen damit  [/noparse]


----------



## biokybernetik (14 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> KANN mir jemand helfen bekommen jeden monat 4,99 euro abgezogen von meinen handy ,habe nur ein i qu test gemacht am pc ,wie kann ich kündigen ,e-plus premium dienste world base...danke schreibt mir unter [edit]


Wo wurde denn das Abo abgebucht? Vom Handykonto?
Davon hängt die weitere Vorgehensweise ab, denn  das sieht nach Abobetrug aus.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2009)

Habe irgendwann letztes Wochenende diesen bescheuerten IQ-Test bei Facebook gemacht und bin darauf reingefallen... Seit dem bekomme ich immer SMS von der Nummer 50555. 

Habe jetzt eine SMS mit "STOP" an die 50555 gesendet und die Antwort bekommen: "Dein IQ Tips Club-Abo ist gelöscht."

Ich hoffe, dass das jetzt wirklich beendet ist... Habe Angst, dass mir jetzt voll viel Geld abgezogen wird :-S

Hat das bei jemandem funktioniert, dem genau das gleiche passiert ist wie mir?????


----------



## biokybernetik (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



biokybernetik schrieb:


> Wo wurde denn das Abo abgebucht? Vom Handykonto?
> Davon hängt die weitere Vorgehensweise ab, denn  das sieht nach Abobetrug aus.


Rookie schrteibe bitte die Antwort ins Forum, Sie ist wichtig für die  Lösung des Problems. 
Alle anderen Einträge sind ja nur von Leidensgefährten, Löswn aber das Problem nicht.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Da vielen dieses "Missgeschick" mit dem Abo passiert ist, wäre es echt super, wenn Leute, bei denen die Kündigung dieses Abos erfolgreich war, dieses hier mitteilen!!!!!

Bringen diese "STOP"  sms was????????


----------



## webwatcher (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Da vielen dieses "Missgeschick" mit dem Abo passiert ist, wäre es echt super, wenn Leute, bei denen die Kündigung dieses Abos erfolgreich war, dieses hier mitteilen!!!!!


Es gibt ein großes Problem dabei. Niemand von den Admin/Mods wird  Geld zum Fenster rausschmeissen um den Wahrheitsgehalt solcher Meldungen zu prüfen.

Da es aber anders nicht nachzuvollziehen wäre, erfolgt das Befolgen der Ratschläge auf eigenes  Risiko.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo, ich habe scheinbar auch das Problem des IQ Test und Abbuchung von Ericsson IPX AB auf meiner Handyrechnung. Nach Rücksprache mit der Hotline des Mobilfunkanbieters habe ich das Einzugsverfahren der Rechnung gekündigt und überweise stattdessen die Rechnung abzüglich der Fremddienste. Sollte sich dann ein etwaiges Inkassobüro bei mir melden, gibt sich der Urheber bekannt und ich kann die Beträge zurückfordern. Das es sich nicht um einen gültigen Vertrag handeln kann (trotz PIN Eingabe und Handynr.) sehe ich der ganzen Sache gelassen entgegen.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Keine Panik! Ich habe nocheinmal das Kleingedruckte des IQ-Tests gelesen. Da steht, dass man das Wort "STOP" an die 50555 schicken muss. Bei mir hat es funktioniert innerhalb einer Sekunde kam eine Rück-SMS, in der stand, dass das Abo gelöscht ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Da vielen dieses "Missgeschick" mit dem Abo passiert ist, wäre es echt super, wenn Leute, bei denen die Kündigung dieses Abos erfolgreich war, dieses hier mitteilen!!!!!
> 
> Bringen diese "STOP"  sms was????????



Da mir auch dieses "Missgeschick" passiert ist und ich mich tierisch darüber aufgeregt habe, habe ich nun eine Antwortsms mit 'STOP' geschrieben. Gleich anschließend habe ich eine Sms erhalten, dass meine Kündigung des Premium-Dienstes erfolgreich war. =)
Ein Glück, dass das jetzt vorbei ist! (trotzdem sauer, die haben mir insgesammt 15 euro abgezockt!!!
Lg. und tappt bloß nicht in solche Fallen!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hallo

auch ich habe die stop sms geschickt, jedoch keine antwort erhalten

was nun?

so eine [ edit]


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hey, ich bin auch einer der "Dummen" Und hab gleich eine Stop IQ SMS an die 50555 geschickt und als antwort bekommen: "Alle deine Dienste sind ausgelaufen" Das bedeutet schon, dass gekündigt wurde, oder is das wieder nur sone umschreibung, dass die mir wieder was abzocken??


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericson Betrüger mit ihren Abos*

Ich habe dieselbe Falle gehabt. 
Grade habe ich das unten sehr gut dargestelle Versuch nachgemacht mit dem gleichen Erfolg. Nun hoffe ich, dass auf meiner nächsten Rechnung wirklich keine illegale Beträge abgezogen werden. 
Danke schön!

-------------------

Nächster Versuch:

Ich habe sms auf die Nummer 88044 mit dem Text STOP ALLE geschickt. Das sollte alle solche Dienstleistungen deaktivieren.

Um zu prüfen ob es geklappt hat, habe ich wieder ein sms auf die Nummer 88044 geschickt mit dem Text STATUS.

Dann habe ich ein sms bekommen dass alle Abos unaktiv sind. HURA!
Es scheint geklappt zu haben.
Aber das wird sich wahrscheinlich erst bei der ersten Rechnung zeigen.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Joby (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Mir ist heute genau das gleiche passiert. Ich bin auf den IQ-Test bei Facebook reingefallen. Ich habe eine Email an [email protected] gesendet und dort gesagt, dass ich hiermit kündige und ich habe nachdem ich diesen Thread gelesen habe "STOP" an 50555 gesendet. Ich hoffe jetzt, dass mir nicht 4,99€/Woche abgezogen werden. =/
Falls das jemandem schon vor einer Woche passiert ist, wäre es nett wenn er sagen könnte ob die "STOP"-SMS etwas gebracht hat.


----------



## Joby (24 Mai 2009)

*AW: Ericson Betrüger mit ihren Abos*

Ich habe mal STATUS an 50555 geschickt und dann kam, "Handy-klingeltone-sms.com @Euro4.99/8,97 per Woche...Loeschen mit stop" wenn ich jetzt aber wieder eine sms mit STOP schicke kommt garnichts. =/ Kann mit jemand helfen? ;D


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

So etwas ist doch 100% nicht rechtens... hat jemand sich schon mit seinem Anbieter in Verbindung gesetzt? die kriegen keinen Cent von mir!!!

der Befehl STOP scheint zu funktionieren! Aber ich bezahl keinen Cent für diesen Quatsch


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hey!
Also ich habe das mit dem STOP an 50555 such versucht, habe aber keine Antwort bekommen.
Danach habe ich dasselbe bei Status bekommen und daraufhin nochmal STOP ALLE an gesendet, woraufhin ich eine SMS bekam, in der stand:

"<GRATIS MITTEILUNG> Du bist noch nicht angemeldet. Sende HITS an 50555.
Download Klingeltoene auf dein handy. Hilfe unter 01805905180"

Also anscheinend bin ich nicht mal angemeldet 
Oder wie soll ich das jetzt verstehen????

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 19:38:13 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 19:30:01 ----------

Endlich! 

Mein Abo ist gekuendigt, habe STOP IQ an 50555 geschickt und darauf bekam ich sofort die SMS:

"Alle deine Dienste sind ausgelaufen."

JUHU!
Endlich bin ich den Scheiss los...
Hoffentlich muss ich trotzdem nichts bezahlen, da ich ja innerhalb von 2 Stunden nachdem ich drauf reingefallen bin, schon gekuendigt hab...


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Achtung, hatte auch auf einmal dieses Scheiß - Abo. Die hatten schon gleich abgebucht, sobald deren sms bei mir auf dem Handy war. Habe das an die Staatsanwaltschaft weitergeleitet. Geht ganz einfach per e-mail. Geht im Notfall zur Polizei und schreibt den Abzockern eine e-mail, in der Ihr Euer Geld zurückverlangt.
Im Internet IMMER NUR FAKE-NUMMERN angeben!


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Wie hast du es denn gemacht mit der Staatsanwaltschaft? Denn ich bin insgesamt 10,00 € losgeworden und würde dieses Geld gerne zurückbekommen. Aber für dieses Verfahren muss man doch sicherlich etwas zahlen. Lohnt sich das denn überhaupt, dieser Aufwand. Wäre schön, wenn du uns auf dem Laufenden halten könntest?

Danke.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß einer wie ich b_vitaminic kündigen kann? Habe angeblich ein ABO von 2,99 durch Facebook aboniert. Irgend was von websms.de
> Finde aber nicht wie ich das kündigen kann...?!



Also ich habe auch von b_vitaminic eine rechnung bekommen,bin zu meinen Vertragspartner gegangen ujnd habe ihm mein Problem geschildert,er hat darauf hin dort angerufen und das ABO gekündigt!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,
habe dasselbe Problem mit Ericsson IPX.. ich bekomme regelmäßig jeden Samstag eine SMS, dass mir 2,99 Euro für die Nutzung des Ericsson Premium IPX Dienstes berechnet wurden..ich habe weder einen Klingelton noch etwas anderes runtergeladen. Das ganze fing im Februar an..habe es im März bemerkt. Von der Hotline 01805/342022 bekomme ich eine andere Nummer mit der gleichen Vorwahl..dort meldet sich nur eine Stimme vom Band..

"wenn Sie sich abmelden möchten, wählen Sie die 1 bla bla..geben Sie die Tel. Nr. ein, die Sie abmelden möchten...Sie wurden abgemeldet. Sie erhalten in den nächsten 24 Stunden eine Bestätigungs- SMS bla bla.."
Die besagte Bestätigungs- SMS kommt nie an, das ABO wird auch nicht abgemeldet..
Habe den Vertrag bei e-plus, die sagen aber, dass sie mir nicht helfen können..

Wie werde ich diese Abzocker los? Kann mir jemand helfen ?

Jetzt kam auch noch Netsize mit 4,99 Euro dazu !!


----------



## biokybernetik (31 Mai 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> "wenn Sie sich abmelden möchten, wählen Sie die 1 bla bla..geben Sie die Tel. Nr. ein, die Sie abmelden möchten...Sie wurden abgemeldet. Sie erhalten in den nächsten 24 Stunden eine Bestätigungs- SMS bla bla.."
> Die besagte Bestätigungs- SMS kommt nie an, das ABO wird auch nicht abgemeldet..
> Habe den Vertrag bei e-plus, die sagen aber, dass sie mir nicht helfen können..
> ...



Das ist ja die neue Form des Interntbetrugs, da der Handyprovider rechtswidrig für einen Dritten kassiert.
Es gibt im deutschen Recht keinen Vertrag zu ungunsten Dritter.
  Der Handyprovider beruft sich auf einen Premiumvertrag, der ihn aber nur berechtigt die Übertragung von Forderungen,
so dass entweder der Sonderdienstanbieter Ihnen mein  Einverständnis zum
Abbuchen vorlegen muss, oder der Handyprovider muss  das einmalig von mir anfordern und ich muss die Möglichkeit haben zum Widerruf.  Sonst wäre ja der Premiumvertrag ein Vertrag zu  ungunsten Dritter und den gibt es nicht im deutschen Recht, sondern nur  einen Vertrag zugunsten Dritter.
 Ich habe erst einmal die Rechung innerhalb von 6 Wochen zurückgebucht und den berechtigten Betrag an den Handyprovider überwiesen. 
Ansonsten habe ich asführlich in diesem Forum darüber berichtet. Nicht vergesen Strafanzeige mit Hinweis auf Abobetgrug und Premiumvertrag stellen. Schwierigkeiten habe ich, weil ich einen Teil zu spät zurückgebucht habe.


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

einfach STOPFUN an 55455 senden!! 
funktioniert ! habe grade mich abgemeldet


----------



## biokybernetik (1 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> einfach STOPFUN an 55455 senden!!
> funktioniert ! habe grade mich abgemeldet


Ja, aber wieviel Geld ist schon weg? Siehe dia Antwort auf die vorvorhergehende Frage. Es werde ja zigtausende geschädigt, da die Handyprovider für ein anderen rechtwidrig abbuchen.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich habe das Problem mit der "87069"-Nummer und bisher konnten weder Base noch sonstwer mir helfen diesen Service zu kündigen ;( Weiß irgendjemand Rat? Auf meinen Brief an die Wettbewerbszentrale habe ich nie Antwort erhalten. Bin für jeden Hinweis super dankbar!!

Liebe Grüße, Alexa





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Nachtrag zur Anbieternummer: 87069
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

ja es geht wirklich wenn man an die 88044 eine sms mit STOP ALLE schickt.
ich hoffe das wars jetzt von denen!


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

wenn man die sms " stop splash " an die 88044 gesendet hat bekommt man dann eine bestätigung das das abo aufgelöst wurde.?


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,

wenn ihr Probleme mit B_Vitaminic Abo habt, könnt ihr eine E-mail an
[email protected] schicken. Einfach kündigen. Hat nicht mal 
5 Minuten gedauert bis ich es schriftlich hatte. Wenn die nicht reagieren,
einfach mal andeuten das man seinen Anwalt einschaltet dann klappt es 
auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> N'Abend, habe seit Anfang Dezember letzten Jahres exakt das gleiche Problem. E-Plus kennt die Nummer angeblich nicht und behauptet nix machen zu können. Gab es da zwischenzeitlich eine Lösung? DANKE!



Der Anbieter mit der Rufnummer 87069 ist Universalmusic. Das Abo wird abgeschlossen, wenn man sich Realtöne (3 Stück im Abo) herunterlädt.

Hotline: 0180-2 22 75 20 

Email: [email protected]

Da es kein "böser" Permiumdienstanbieter ist, und in Zusammenhang mit vybemobile steht, steht dieser auch nicht in den Listen der Mobilfunkanbieter.

Glück im Unglück: Dieser Dienst wird nur monatlich berechnet. Denkt an andere, die sowas unerwünscht(!) und wöchentlich mit 4,99EUR berechnen 

BTW: Mobilfunkanbieter sind nicht verpflichtet diese Dienste stoppen zu lassen oder Kosten gutzuschreiben, da diese nur Inkasso für den Anbieter betreiben. Das Geld geht direkt an den Anbieter. 
Also macht die Leute an der Hotline nicht rund - die könenn auch nichts dafür ^^


----------



## Marco (16 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Da es kein "böser" Permiumdienstanbieter ist, und in Zusammenhang mit vybemobile steht, steht dieser auch nicht in den Listen der Mobilfunkanbieter.



Wie bitte? Geht es noch? Natürlich hat der Anbieter auf den Listen aufzutauchen, schon das man weiss, wer Vertragspartner ist.

Und woran erkennt man gute und böse Premiumanbieter und wer legt das fest? 

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Bei mir wurden auch 4,99€ mit auf die Rechnung gepackt. Versuche nun diese über O2, meinem Anbieter wieder zurück zubekommen.
Also die Leute, die einem das Abo aufhalsen brauchen demnach scheinbar gar nicht die Kontodaten, nur die Handynummer. Alles weitere wird über den Mobilfunkanbieter erledigt.

Ich würde sagen, da ist ein recht professioneller und cleverer Betrug durchgeführt worden, bzw. es wird scheinbar immer noch durchgeführt.

Ich schicke auf jeden Fall einen Brief an den Verbraucherschutz und an Ericsson. 
Wenn das nicht hilft, kann man es über die Medien mal bekannt machen oder zur Not auch mal bei der Polizei fragen, wobei der Verbraucherschutz da schon mehr zu wissen sollte.

Okay. Ich schick dann mal "STOP Alle" an die Nummer und hoffe, dass es klappt mit dem kündigen.

Euch anderen auch viel Erfolg


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bei mir wurden auch 4,99€ mit auf die Rechnung gepackt.


Wer ist denn lt. Rechnung das verrechnende Unternehmen? 

Ein Beispiel wäre z. B. die Mindmatics AG als Schnittstelle zum Endkunden, nachdem dieser unter winmytv.de den Vertrag mit der Plant49 GmbH ausgelöst hatte.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> An alle!
> Seit gestern versuche ich das Abbo (was ich NICHT abgeschlossen habe) zu kündigen.
> Jetzt sind die aber auch noch so frech und haben eine Bandansage auf der 01805-0088055.
> Hier wird gebeten die Handy-Nr. für eine Abmeldung einzugeben........ nach einigen Ziffern schaltet die Bandansage ab! Ich habe es min. 4x versucht! Also treiben Sie Ihr Geld auch noch weiter mit der besagten 0180...... ein! Einige 2,99 € und jetzt sogar 11,96 € haben Sie ja von mir schon bekommen!
> ...



wir haben genau das gleiche problem, ein abo, dass wir nie abgeschlossen haben und die besagte 0180...nummer ist die gleiche!!!

HAT IRGENDJEMAND ES DENN MITTLERWEILE GESCHAFFT, DASS ABO LOSZUWERDEN? Wenn ja, bitte melden... e-mail adresse: edit


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,
ich habe gestern eine sms mit folgendem text bekommen: ihr abo (2,99€) bei Wireless_SE_Ltd ist eingerichtet.
so nun bin ich vodafone kunde und habe diese sms über die nummer 6729 erhalten und dafür auch ordentlich was bezahlt, denn das geld wurde direkt von meiner prepaidkarte abgebucht.
jetzt habe ich etliche foren durchforstet nach einer lösung für mein problem wie ich dieses abo wieder kündigen kann habe allerdings noch keine firma ausmachen können, die dafür verantwortlich zu sein scheint. somit habe ich auch keine nummer gefunden an die ich eine sms mit "stop ..." senden könnte.
hat vielleicht irgendjemand eine ahnung was dieses wireless_se_ltd zu bedeuten hat und wie ich dieses wieder loswerden kann?!

danke


----------



## Reducal (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> dass wir nie abgeschlossen haben


Wie viele sind denn "wir"? Seid ihr euch auch immer einig über die Nutzung des einen Handys?


Unregistriert schrieb:


> hat vielleicht irgendjemand eine ahnung was dieses wireless_se_ltd zu bedeuten hat


Jedenfalls nicht Burda Wireless! Scheint ein neuer Stern am Abz...himmel zu sein, jedenfalls konnte ich via Gockel nix finden. Wie lautet denn genau der Text auf der Rechnung, mit Hotlinenummer?


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

also ich habe eine prepaid karte und habe deshalb keine rechnug..das geld wurde halt "einfach" von meinem guthaben auf der karte abgebucht....habe so weder eine hotlinenummer noch sonst etwas.
ja dieses wireless_se_ltd konnte ich auch nicht finden, dabei habe ich doch schon recht lange danach gesucht.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hallo,

also nach längerer recherche habe ich nun endlich herausgefunden um wen es sich bei dem anbieter wireless_se_ltd handelt, da ich über vodafone eine email an diesesn "vodafone mobiles bezahlen anbieter" gesendet habe und eine bestätigungsemail von vodafone erhalten habe, in der steht, dass sie diese email an [email protected] weitergeleitet haben. somit vermute ich also mal ganz stark, dass diese ... auch dafür verantortlich sind! leider scheinen sie ja auch ein "alter bekannter" zu sein....
so das hat nun aber einige tage gedauert und ich habe denen auch gleich eine kündigung nebst einigen "netten worten" geschickt und hoffe, dass sich der ganze spuk damit nun erledigt hat! ich hoffe es zumindest!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich habe das gleiche Problem
mir wurde mitlerweile sogar schon um die 15 euro abgebucht und ich kann soviele stop Stop oder STOP sms dahinschreiben da reagiert keiner! 
ich habe auch schon bei 88044 ne sms mit STOP ALLE geschrieben aber das klappt auch alles net
Bitte helft mir wenn ihr könntxD
Liebe Grüße susan


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

also ich hab diesen IO test bei facebook gemacht 
unter der nummer 50555

und ich hab echt alles verscuht er klappt einfach nicht! Ich hab immer noch das Abo und ich find auhc nicht raus welcher Anbieter das ist so das ich da ein brief oder so hinschreiben könnte oder so!
grüße nochmal susan


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,

mein Sohnemann ist auch ein Abo eingegangen, aber nicht mit Absicht.
Hat sich einen Klingelton und ein Bildschirmschoner runtergeladen und schon hatte er durch zweimal bestätigen ein Abo am Hals. Darauf hin wurden alle zwei Wochen 2,99 € abgebucht.
Sind dann zum Telekomladen und wollten ein Verbindungsnachweis beantragen. Der nette Mann sagte man könne das auch gleich nachschauen, man muss bloß die Handynummer + Kartennummer dabei haben. Dann sind die telefonisch die Liste durchgegangen und sind auch fündig geworden. Playphone EMEA Email: [email protected].
Habe dann eine 0180 Tele-Nr.: bekommen und dort angerufen. Mir wurde gesagt: wenn das Kind unter 14 Jahren ist, bekommt man das Geld sogar zurück. Habe ich bis heute nichts erhalten. Man muss einen Altersnachweis erbringen (nur mit standesamtlicher Geburtsurkunde) und nach Spanien faxen. Sitz der Firma ist in England. Alles nur Schmu (
Habe bestimmt alle 14 Tage gemailt und nachgefragt, habe zwar manchmal Antwort bekommen, wurde aber nur vertröstet. Das einzig Tröstliche an der ganzen Sache ist nur,
das das Abo gelöscht wurde.

Bis dann und seit auf der Hut !!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo, ich habe auch den IQ-Test gemacht... und nun wurde ich mit SMS regelrecht bombardiert. Ein Abo konnte ich stoppen. Das Gemischt IQ-Abo, war das. Da stand so eine stop-Meldung dabei. Nun hab ich aber immer noch das Abo bei Wireless_SE_Ltd. Und ich würde echt gern wissen, wie ich das wieder los werde.
Kann mir jemand helfen?

Liebe Grüße,

Conny


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

also leute wenn ihr diesen iq-test bei facebook gemacht habt, dann müsst ihr "stop mq" an deren providernummer schicken (ich glaube 50555 oder so) dann kriegt man ne message das alles gelöscht ist und darauf antwortet man nicht. zur kontrolle schickt man noch ein stop iq... und man kriegt noch eine sms. "kostenlose Info" - Deine Dienste sind alle abgelaufen... somit hat man es schriftlich, dass nichts mehr abgebucht wird... sollte dann nach dem Datum wo man diese sms schickt irgendetwas neu berechnet werden, so ist dann hoffe ich jeder rechtsversichert, sodass er dann ohne schwierigkeiten gegen diesen BETRUG gerichtlich vorgehen kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo zusammen, 
bei uns in der Firma ist auch Mobiles Bezahlen aufgetaucht Wireless_SE-LTD. Von Vodafon bekamen wir eine Hotline Nummer 01805905180. Wir haben das Abo gekündigt ich hoffe es funktioniert.

Viele Grüße und Viel Erfolg


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo, 

mir ist dasselbe passiert.  Ich habe den IQ Test gemacht und nun, da mein Anbieter Eplus ist, mittlerweile schon 10€ verloren. 
Super, die Infos helfen weiter. Nur habe ich die Nachricht SMS fehlgeschlagen bekommen als ich Stop mq an 50555 schicken wollte. So habe ich jetzt eine E-Mail an die Adresse [email protected]öne-sms.com geschickt. Weiß jemand ob das was bringt?
Oder kann mir jemand noch einen Tip geben was ich noch tun muss oder wie ich kontrollieren kann das ich kein Abo mehr habe?

Liebe Grüße
Sara


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

ist mir auch passiert hab denn stop MQ hingeschickt und alles gelöscht. 
da kam aber irgendwie noch was von vodafone in den ganzen smsn ist das abo da auch gelöscht?


----------



## Unregistriert - cavazzoni (27 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Heute ist mir auch die Geschichte mit dem Abo bei Wireless_SE_Ltd passiert:
Ich bin auf eine IQ-Test Werbung hereingefallen. Nach dem Test hieß es: Sie 
bekommen Ihr Ergebnis per SMS auf Ihr Handy geschickt. Nach Eingabe meiner
Nummer und meines Anbieters kam plötzlich die Mitteilung:

Ihr Abo (2,99 EUR) bei Wireless_SE_Ltd ist eingerichtet. Im Internet auf Vodafone D2 - MeinVodafone / MeinVodafone / Meine Abos & Käufe finden sie ihre Abos auf einen Blick. Ihr Vodafone Team.

Nachdem ich hier in diesem Forum den Hinweis fand, dass es sich bei dem
Anbieter um die Firma handy-klingeltone-sms.com handelt, habe ich die dortigen 
AGBs gelesen. Dort steht, dass man zur Kündigung nur per sms das Wort
               STOP an die Nummer 50555
senden soll. Das habe ich gemacht. Und tatsächlich erhielt ich sofort die Antwort
 "Dein Gemischt IQ Club-Abo ist geloescht"
Damit ist die Sache hoffentlich erledigt.
Und ich hoffe, Euch geholfen zu haben. Freundliche Grüße von Ilona


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juni 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

das is mir auch passiert! ich habe das gemischt iq-abo gehabt und war voll geschockt als ich gleich mal fast 6 euro weniger auf dem handy hatte.
hab dann hier die tipps durgelesen und eine stop mq sms an 50555 gesendet und gleich eine bestätigung bekommen das es gelöscht wurde. habe dann vorsichtshalber noch eine stop mq abgeschickt und dann kam noch eine das alle dienste ausgelaufen sind.

wollt mich nochmal voll bedanken, alle hier haben mir voll geholfen mit den tipps!!
thx


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

und ? hat's geklappt ?


----------



## Roundhead (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe jetzt auch ein Problem mit wireless_SE_Ltd über vodafone. Nirgendwo ein Hinweis auf den Anbieter.
Ich habe folgendes für mich beschlossen. Als erstes schreibe ich an vodafone, dass ich der Rechnung widerspreche und nur den Betrag abzüglich der Kosten für wireless_SE_Ltd bezahle, was ich dann auch tue.
Irgendwann werde ich dann wahrscheinlich eine Mahnung von wireless bekommen, der ich dann ebenfalls widersprechen kann. Ich habe im Hinterkopf, dass ich einem per internet abgeschlossenen Vertrag jederzeit (auch später noch) widersprechen kann, wenn ich keine Ladungsfähige Adresse von dem Vertragspartner habe. Und die liegt mir ja nicht vor! Hat eine gewisse Logik!

Ich hoffe, das funktioniert so!


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo allerseits,
tja, das kleine, blöde, blonde mädchen (sprich: ICH) ist dann heute auch geschickterweise auf den "tollen" iq-test bei facebook reingefallen :-/
habe inzwischen so ziemlich alle STOP-sms (mit unterschiedlichen kürzeln hinten dran) an 50555 gesendet, bereits 2 emails an die [email protected] zur kündigung geschrieben und auf deren AB bei der 0180-er nummer auch meine kündigung angegeben.
ich hoffe inständig, dass jetzt wirklich alles gelöscht ist ...
hat jemand noch irgendwelche infos dazu, ob jetzt alles überstanden ist?!?!
oder kommt da jetzt etwa noch mehr??
1000 dank schonmal im voraus.
Viele Grüße an alle mit-reingefallenen ^^


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo, um aus dem wireless_SE_Ltd wieder raus zu kommen, hab ich grad an die nummer 86650 eine sms mit "stop" geschickt und als Antwort: "Ihr Abo ist gelöscht" bekommen. Wieviel jetzt mehr auf meiner Handyrechnung steht weiß ich noch net.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo mir ist es auch beim Facebook IQ Test passiert. Ich hab jetzt die Lösch SMS geschickt und hoffe es hilft...
oje..
Steffi


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ja, ich habe trotz besseren Wissens den gleichen Fehler gemacht..!!! Dummheit meiner Person pur! !!!!!
Habe mit Deiner Hilfe sofort an die E-MAil adresse eine schriftliche Kündigung gesendet. Jetzt wollte ich wissen, ob Dein Brief eine positive Reaktion zur Folge hatte: sprich, werden Dir noch gebühren berechnet oder SMS gesendet? 

Netten Gruß cuo


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Tipp: Habe die Nummer 50555 durch mein Handy sperren lassen... 
cuo 129


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallöchen,

mich hat es vor einigen Tagen auch erwischt. Nachdem ich hier dann gelesen habe, das es die Möglichkeit mit den STOP sms gibt, habe ich es auch so versucht. Heute habe ich dann bei vodafone auf der Seite mit meinem Login meine Abos angeschaut und da steht, das mein Abo inaktiv ist. Trotzdem habe ich via Vodafone noch mal eine Kündigungs sms geschrieben und bin nun mal auf meine nächste Rechnung gespannt. ein bisschen geld wurde gestern schon belastet, das sieht man ebenfalls unter "mein vodafone".Mehr dürfte es dann nicht sein.
Ich werde das weiter beobachten und dann hier weitergeben.

Wäre schön, wenn die, die schon vor einer  Weile gekündigt haben, mal sagen ,ob das mit der Kündigung hingehauen hat.
Danke dafür!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Und ich noch mal. Habe eben meine emails gecheckt und eine Kündigungsbestätigung erhalten.
Habe, wie eben oben gesagt, die Kündigung via vodefone geschickt. Da gab es nen Link zu diversen Anbietern und dann gab es ein vorgefertigtes Formular, wo man auch auswählen konnte ( u.a.Abbestellung), was man möchte. Ich hoffe, das es damit echt vorbei ist, aber habe ja die schriftliche Bestätigung und somit kann ich dann auch eventuelle andere Schritte einleiten, wenn das nicht eingehalten wird.

Viele Grüße Daniela


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo!
Wie kann ich an das Formular kommen? Mit den Fremdanbietern bei Vodafone. Mein Sohn ist auch in die Falle getappt. Er ist aber bei T-mobile. Geht das dann trotzdem über vodafone?


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hallo,

ich hatte vor einiger zeit dasselbe problem und hatte über vodafone eine kündigungsemail an diese besagte firma geschrieben und auch kurze zeit später eine bestätigung per email erhalten, dass sie das gekündigt hätten, mir aber zur bestätigung noch eine sms geschickt werden würde und ich danach von denen nichts weiteres mehr hören würde.....das war vor über 2 wochen und ich warte noch immer auf diese bestätigung per sms.
hab denen noch einige emails geschrieben, dass ich doch gerne endgültig diese ..... bestätigung hätte...mal sehn was sich ergibt...abgebucht wurde jedenfalls bisher nichts mehr.  warte aber auch erstmal mit dem erneuten aufladen meiner karte bis ich eine endgültige bestätigung erhalten habe.

lg


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wie kann ich an das Formular kommen? Mit den Fremdanbietern bei Vodafone. Mein Sohn ist auch in die Falle getappt. Er ist aber bei T-mobile. Geht das dann trotzdem über vodafone?



Da müsstest du vielleicht auf der t-mobile Seite mal schauen. Man kann sich da ja einloggen, also bei vodafone gibt es "mein vodafone". und nach ein bisschen suchen und klicken hab ich das dann gefunden.
Sonst nimm die email Adresse, die hier schon ein paar mal genannt wurde, sollte ja auch gehen.

Daniela


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

So ein Mist. Mich hat es auch erwischt, bin bei O2
und ich habe gerade STOP an 50555 gesendet. Kurz darauf habe ich
eine SMS bekommen:
Dein IQ Club-Abo ist geloescht.
Sende HITS an 50555
Download Klingeltoene...

Reicht diese eine SMS??

Oh man - Teste dein IQ ... das passt ja wie die Faust aufs Auge...

Grüße Alle dies auch erwüscht haben, Tim

PS: Der Hinweis steht ganz unten auf der Seite, wenn man etwas runterscrollt
Das macht mich ganz betroffen wie viele es schon erwischt hat. SCHWEINEREI, so eine ABZOCKE!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

mir ists auch passiert =/
nachdem ich stop mq geschickt habe wurde es aber auch gelöscht


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo alle Geschädigten,

meiner Tochter ist das gleiche passiert. Sie hat jetzt schon 15,-- Euro von ihrer x-card abgebucht bekommen. Muss jetzt wieder neu aufladen um die Stopp-SMS abschicken zu können. 

Es ist eine Schweinerei, dass der Gesetzgeber solche Anbieter zulässt!!!!!

Eine total genervte Mutter


----------



## Reducal (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Es gibt kein "Zulassungsverfahren" für derartige Geschäftsmodelle und außerdem sollten Eltern auch die Rolle ihrer Kinder in so einer Sache erfragen.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

ja also ich bin auch auf den ganzen schmufix reingefallen und habe gleich eine nachricht an diese e-mail adresse geschickt das sie das abo sofort kündigen sollen weil ich ansonsten ne anzeige bei der polizei erstatte oder andere gerichtliche wege gehen werde....ich hab sie eben erst abgeschickt also hoffe ich mal das es gefruchtet hat und die das ABO rausnehmen...
LG Vanessa


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hallo ihr betroffenen

ich bin auch in diese falle getappt! hab dann auch eine sms mit stop mq an die 50555 gesendet und eine antwort erhalten ,wo steht, dass mein abo gelöscht wurde! ich hoff nun mal ,dass das reicht! 

passt auf!!!!!!!!!!!!!
für mich war das ne lehre, darauf könnt ihr wetten!!!!!

wünsch euch noch nen schönen tach!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo, 
mein Sohnemann hats auch geschafft, sich das Abo bei dem IQ Test zu holen, 
(Ich würde sagen IQ-Test nicht bestanden!!!!)jetzt fehlen ihm über 17 Euro auf der xtra-card, die haben gleich zwei Wochen auf einmal gebucht ( pro Woche 8,97€). Es kam die Bestätigung sms für das Abo, dann eine sms, Kohlenhydrate sind ungesund, daraufhin kam er erst zu mir, wir haben gleich die STOP xmx an 50555 geschickt und auch ziemlich schnell eine Bestätigung bekommen.

Dann habe ich bei dieser 01805-Nummer, die in der ersten sms stand angerufen, aber nur den Anrufbeantworter erreicht, da ist mir schon das erste Mal der Kragen geplatzt und ich habe denen auf den AB gesprochen. Wir haben dann am nächsten Tag einen Rückruf bekommen und ich war lt. Aussage meines Mannes ziemlich laut bei diesem Telefonat  und uns wurde zugesichert, da unser Sohn erst 13 ist bekommen wir das Geld zurück. Habe eine Mail-Adresse bekommen, zu der ich dann meine Kto-Daten senden mußte.
Hoffentlich ist das nicht die nächste Falle, aber da ich die Mail-Adresse habe, ist es ja zurückzuverfolgen und wenn das Geld nicht kommt gehen wir zu SAT 1, Akte.

Gebe kurz Bescheid, ob es geklappt hat, vielleicht hilft es Euch ja.
Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hi an alle.
Ich hatte den selben Fehler über facebook gemacht wie ihr auch und war dann gleich zu meinem Vodafone Shop gegangen, die mir nur insofern weiterhelfen konnten, als das sie mir den Namen Wireless SE ltd gegeben haben.
Aber nachdem ich gerade eure Nachrichten hier gelesen habe, hab ich auch ne sms mit Stop an 50555 und sehr schnell eine Antwort bekommen. 
ICh hoffe auch, dass sich die ganze Sache damit erledigt hat.
Vielen Dank an euch!!!!
LG Jessi


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

!!!!!!!!!!!Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
genau das gleiche ist mir gerade passiert.
Habe zweimal eine STOP mq versendet.Bekam auch sofort eine Kündigungsbestätigung. Nochmal danke für den SUPERTIPP


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Die Facebook-Geschichte ist auch mir widerfahren.
Nachdem eine sms mit "Gemischt IQ ABO" kam, habe ich eine "stop"-sms und zur Sicherheit eine "stop MQ"-sms geschickt, worauf ich bei beiden eine Nachricht bekam, dass alle Dienste gelöscht seien bzw. das ABO gelöscht/beendet wurde.

Das ist echt eine verdammt miese Abzocke. Solche Leute gehören in Haft, weil sie Kinder und Jugendliche wie mich total verarschen.

Das ganze hat mich auch um die 15€ gekostet! Wenigstens weiß ich für das nächste mal bescheid. Sowas passt mir nicht nochmal!

Bin mal gespannt, ob ich noch zusätzliche sms bekommen.


Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

guten tag allerseits,
ich habe am letzen samstag(11.07.) das abo gekündigt und sofort die rechnung überprüft.
das geht bei t-mobile mit einer sms. nun eine woche später sind aus den 9,xx jetzt 14,47 geworden.
obwohl die kündigungsbestätigung angekommen ist. 
gibt es noch ne frist oder so? ich bin ratlos ?


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Vielen Dank für den Tip - hat bei mir auch funktioniert!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

ich habe ebend eine nachricht bekommen ich soll mir ein abo bei wirless_se_ltd für (2,99) eingerichtet haben


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe genau das gleiche Facebook-Dilemma mitgemacht. Aber habe allerdings den PIN nicht eingegeben, den ich bekommen habe. Weiß jemand ob das dann das aktivieren verhindert.
> 
> Habe dann auch STOP ALLE an die 88044 geschrieben und ne SMS bekommen, dass keine Abos aktiv sind. Ist das zuverlässig?!
> 
> Man, nie gedacht, dass ich auf sowas reinfalle.



Bin ebenfalls über die Sache bei Facebook gestolpert,habe mir nichts bei gedacht! Normalerweise gebe ich nie meine Handynummer ein,aber bei Facebook wähnte ich mich sicher. Habe über die Internetseite,die den code verschickt hat das abo gelöscht. Trotzdem wurden mir 8.97 (2,99 x 3) für Klingeltöne(!?=!=)die ich nie erhalten habe von Ericsson abgebucht. Wie stehen die Chanchen mein Geld zurückzubekommen? Normalerweise sind solche Vertragsabschlüße untersagt,weil weder bei Facebook noch anders wo,was von einem Abo stand. Achja, habe einen Vertrag von T-Mobile,kann ich da was mit der Rechnung machen?


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2009)

*Manuxxx*

steht was ihr wissen müsst: Klingelton Handy-Abos kündigen bei Jamba und Co. | Prepaid Tarife Vergleich


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Habe das Problem mit Playphone gehabt mein Anbieter ist BASE, nachdem ich eure Tipps ducrhgelesen habe und eine SMS mit stop splash an die 90009 geschrieben habe ist mir ein link mit der Nummer 018050088055 geschickt worden unter der ich per Tastenmenü das angeblich eingegangene ABO kündigen konnte!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hi!

Ich habe das selbe Problem gehabt,aber zum Glück,ich das Lösung gefunden.
Besser gesagt,jemand andere.
Ihr müsst ein SMS auf die Nummer 5055 schicken,mit dem Text "Stop mq" und sofort kommt 1 SMS zurück,das alles gekündigt ist.

MFG


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hi!!!
Habe das gleiche Problem mit Playphone (Splash!) und wie du geschrieben hast habe ich versucht eine SMS an 5055 zu senden...aber leider ohne Erfolg..."Fehler...senden nicht möglich"!
Woran kann das liegen...bzw. hat jemand noch einen Tipp für mich?

Habe in der letzten Abrechnung 5x Splash! jeweils 2,99 (14.95 €).

DAAANKE!!!!


----------



## kate (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

bekomme seit 3 tagen eine sms, um sie selbe urzeit vor der 6729...die ersten 2 mal wurden mir 50 cent abgezogen und das letze mal 1.99 euro..wie kann ich das stoppen?in der nachricht steht :Burda hat Ihnen soeben 1,99 euro belastet.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



kate schrieb:


> bekomme seit 3 tagen eine sms, um sie selbe urzeit vor der 6729...die ersten 2 mal wurden mir 50 cent abgezogen und das letze mal 1.99 euro..wie kann ich das stoppen?in der nachricht steht :Burda hat Ihnen soeben 1,99 euro belastet.



kannmir bitte jemand sagen wie ich das beenden kann?


----------



## Reducal (23 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> kannmir bitte jemand sagen wie ich das beenden kann?





kate schrieb:


> wie kann ich das stoppen?in der nachricht steht :Burda hat Ihnen soeben 1,99 euro belastet.




Wenn es um den Bundesverdienstkreuzträger Burda geht, dann siehe > HIER <!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Danke für eure guten Tipps, bin auch darauf reingefallen. Mir hat man jetzt schon 2x 4,99€ abgezogen, obwohl ich keinen Klingelton bekommen habe. Auf der E-PLUS Seite bin ich leider auch nicht zum Ziel gekommen, habe aber - Dank euch - an die 88044 STOPP ALLE geschickt. Werde mich morgen sofort mit e-plus in Verbindung setzen. Wenn sich alle beschweren, müssten sie doch mal etwas unternehmen.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich habe auch Probleme mit diesem Anbieter.
Ich habe die beiden sms mit "stop mq und stop iq" gesendet.
Kurz darauf kam dann die Bestätigung das alle Dienste gelöscht sind.

Vielen Dank für die nützlichen Tipps!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hi,
ich habe auch das Facebook Problem mit Abo etc.
Diese Schritte habe ich eingeleitet:
STOP SMS
Mailverkehr über [email protected] 

Dann wurden doch 9 € abgebucht, dann bin ich über Vodafone, die sagten mir dann: wirelsee_se ltd (Hotline sitzt in Barcelona: 01805905180 14ct. aus dem dt. Festnetz)

Die sagten mir dann, alles läuft über die folgende Firma:
Hauptsitz Ericsson Deutschland

Ericsson GmbH
Fritz - Vomfelde Straße 26
D-40547 Düsseldorf
Telefon: +49 211 / 534-0
Telefax: +49 211 / 534-1000
Geschäftsführer: [ edit] 
Handelsregister Nr. HRB 33012
Umsatzsteuer Nr. DE 81 1978181

Ericsson hat also ein paar kleine Tochterfirmen gegründet. Die Dame am Empfang (unter oben genannter Nummer) wusste gleich um was es geht, als ich Ihr meine Kassette ins Ohr drücken wollte und verwies mich an folgenden Kontakt:

Verbraucherfragen zu Ericsson IPX in Deutschland: [email protected] oder
Tel. 01805 34 2022

Und jetzt warte ich auf Antwort. Das Abo ist aber gekündigt, ich will aber Geld zurück + ein wenig mehr!
LG


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein Sohnemann hats auch geschafft, sich das Abo bei dem IQ Test zu holen,
> (Ich würde sagen IQ-Test nicht bestanden!!!!)jetzt fehlen ihm über 17 Euro auf der xtra-card, die haben gleich zwei Wochen auf einmal gebucht ( pro Woche 8,97€). Es kam die Bestätigung sms für das Abo, dann eine sms, Kohlenhydrate sind ungesund, daraufhin kam er erst zu mir, wir haben gleich die STOP xmx an 50555 geschickt und auch ziemlich schnell eine Bestätigung bekommen.
> 
> ...



Hallo, hier bin ich wieder...
Es hat etwas länger gedauert, aber war erfolgreich, zum Anfang wurde ich immer hingehalten, aber nach meiner letzten Mail, in der ich um eine letzte Stellungnahme bat bevor ich mit den Beweisen (ich hatte mittlerweile 4 oder 5 Mails, in denen mir das Geld zugesichert wurde) zur Polizei und zu SAT1 gehe, bekam ich noch zwei Mails und siehe da:
gestern war das Geld auf meinem Konto.

Laßt Euch diese Abzocke nicht gefallen, geht dagegen an!!!!!!!
Liebe Grüße und noch einen schönen Tag


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Mist, mir ist es jetzt erst nach Erhalt der Rechnung aufgefallen. 30 € und ein paar zuerquetschte für SMS, die ich nie wollte und auch nicht glaube, wissentlich abonniert zu haben! Ich dachte immer: das kann ja nicht rechtens sein, so'n spass, sollen die ihre SMS mal verschicken. Dass die einfach übers Handy abbuchen, darauf wäre ich nie gekommen. Naivchen, ich.
Äußerst ärgerlich.
Lieben Gruß


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,
mir ist es auch passiert. Über die letzten 2 Monate wurde mir ein Betrag in der Summe von 77,50 € angerechnet.
Ich habe jetzt an [email protected] eine Email geschrieben, dass ich um sofortige Zahlung bitte, da ich mich sonst gezwungen sehe, juristische Wege gegen Sie einzuleiten. 
Meint ihr, dass ich somit mein Geld wiederbekomme & wie lange meint ihr dauert das ?
viele Dank


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mir ist es auch passiert. Über die letzten 2 Monate wurde mir ein Betrag in der Summe von 77,50 € angerechnet.
> Ich habe jetzt an [email protected] eine Email geschrieben, dass ich um sofortige Zahlung bitte, da ich mich sonst gezwungen sehe, juristische Wege gegen Sie einzuleiten.
> Meint ihr, dass ich somit mein Geld wiederbekomme & wie lange meint ihr dauert das ?
> viele Dank



so dies war die Antwort:
This is a Return Receipt for the mail that you sent to [email protected].

Note: This Return Receipt only acknowledges that the message was displayed on the recipient's computer. There is no guarantee that the recipient has read or understood the message contents.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Mein Freund hat mich gestern aus Griechenland angerufen und mir gesagt er habe eine sms bekommen und zwar diese:

Ihr Abo (2.99 EUR) bei Jamba ist eingerichtet.
Im Internet auf Vodafone D2 - MeinVodafone / MeinVodafone / Meine Abos & Käufe finden Sie Ihre Abos auf einen Blick.
Ihr Vodafone-Team
Absender: 6729

dabei hat er nie ein abo eingerichtet.er besitzt eine prepaid-karte von vodafone und er hat jetzt nur noch 0,75 cent auf seinem guthaben.

wie kann er das abo kündigen,wenn er im ausland ist?

ich hoffe ihr könnt uns helfen


----------



## Reducal (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> wie kann er das abo kündigen,wenn er im ausland ist?


Wenn er Internet Hat, dann z. B. hier: Klingeltne, Handy-Logos, Handy-Spiele & Musik download - Jamba, er muss aber unbedingt seine Handynummer angeben, sonst wird das nichts. Ansonsten, hangelt euch doch mal durch die Hilfeseiten bei Jamba, > HIER <.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

vielen danke für deine hilfe...

habe mit dem kundenbetreuer geschrieben und er hat es jetzt gekündigt.mein freund hat dann eine sms zur bestätigung bekommen.

dankeeeee


----------



## Unregistriert (31 Juli 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Schade eigentlich, dass ich diese Site erst jetzt gefunden habe. Manches wäre mir früher verständlich geworden und damit einfacher gewesen. 

Trotzdem habe ich, mehr per Zufall, ein paar glückliche Voraussetzungen gehabt - 
die ich hier nennen möchte  - um dem einen oder anderen damit vielleicht helfen zu können. 

Wesentlich war, dass ich glücklicherweise kurz vorher aus einem anderen Grunde der Vodafone bereits die Einzugsermächtigung (Lastschriftverfahren) entzogen hatte. Ich konnte also das "Mobile Bezahlen" (wie Vodafon die Gebühren von Wireless_SE_Ltd nennt) einfach von der Rechnung abziehen. Folge natürlich, wie zu erwarten, eine dicke Mahnung. Unter Androhung vieler schlimmer Konsequenzen. Bis hin zur "kostenpflichtigen Sperrung meines Zugangs zum deutschen Vodafone-Netz". Grausam! Ich habe aber wenigstens kein Geld verloren!

Ausserdem kann ich jedem nur dringend raten, alle von Vodafone vorgeschlagenen Massnahmen, wie z.B. eine Kontaktaufnahme mit Wireless SE Ltd , telefonisch oder per Email, nicht zu befolgen. Das wäre nach meinem Empfinden ja einem Schuldeingeständnis gleich gekommen. 

Wichtig war meiner Meinung nach auch noch, dass ich Vodafone jetzt zum Schluss noch gebeten hatte, meine Rufnummer für den Service "Mobiles Bezahlen" zu sperren. Damit sind keine Abbuchungen von Drittanbietern mehr möglich. Hat man auch anstandslos getan!

Wie es im Moment aussieht, ist der Fall erledigt. Die nächste Rechnung wird's zeigen!


----------



## Unregistriert (6 August 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Reducal schrieb:


> Es gibt kein "Zulassungsverfahren" für derartige Geschäftsmodelle und außerdem sollten Eltern auch die Rolle ihrer Kinder in so einer Sache erfragen.



ich glaube nicht, dass das eine sache von kindern oder nicht ist! es erwischt ja hier reihenweise erwachsene - und sicher nicht die ungebildetsten! so etwas sollte einfach verboten werden - was ist das denn für eine geldmache!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hallo leute also ich habe da jetzt angerufen auf dierderhotlineund die haben mir daraufhin eine sms geschickt das es gekündigt würde..... seit 2 monaten habe ich ruhe aber mal sehen was kommt


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

also habe jetzt mit der dame von dieder hotline )playphoner) gesprochen die war auch sehr freundlichu nd es wurde gekündigt... dannn habe ich eine bestätiguzngs sms bekommen in der stand :das noch downloads laufen und diese jetzt abgebrochen werde3n falls ich doch anders überlege soll ich eiune sms an die 9009 schicken.....
Am arsch die können mich mal ich schick eine scheis  also ich hoff bei euch klappts auch  viel glück


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hey Leute, ich hab auch seit neustem Probleme mit meiner Rechnung.
Ich habe eine Prepaid- Karte von BILDMobile. Seit 3 Monaten bucht immer zum Monatsanfang ein Dienst Namens "CPI" 4,99 € von meinem Guthaben ab.
Auf Nachfrage bei BILDMobile wurde mir gesagt, dass der Anbieter den Betrag selbst abbucht und Sie da nichts machen können.
Ich habe auch schon etliche STOP ALLE Sms an einige Nummer gesendet hatte aber keinen Erfolg.
Jetzt der Appel an Euch BITTE HELFT MIR es nervt einfach nur noch.

lg


----------



## webwatcher (10 August 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Auf Nachfrage bei BILDMobile wurde mir gesagt, dass der Anbieter den Betrag selbst abbucht und Sie da nichts machen können


Typische aber vorsätzliche falsche Auskunft der Mobilfunkbetreiber


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

okay, habe ich mir auch schon gedacht. Aber es war die einzige Möglichkeit die ich gesehen habe.
Was kann ich sonst tun?


----------



## webwatcher (10 August 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Prepaidkunden sind leider in einer sehr ungünstigen Lage. Der rechtliche Aufwand, solche Abbuchungen zuückzuholen, ist extrem und daher kaum praktikabel.

So makaber sich das lesen mag, *falls* mir das passieren würde, würde ich mir einen  anderen Anbieter suchen und  das unter Lehrgeld abbuchen.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber es kann doch einfach nicht sein. ]:->

Mir gehts hauptsächlich um meine Rufnummer, die ich leider nicht zu einem anderen Anbieter mitnehmen kann. :-(


----------



## webwatcher (10 August 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Mir gehts hauptsächlich um meine Rufnummer, die ich leider nicht zu einem anderen Anbieter mitnehmen kann. :-(


Das geht bei einigen Prepaidanbietern schon.  Kann/darf  aber hier keine Empfehlungen aussprechen.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 August 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

naja okay, danke erstmal für die tipps  Ich werde DIE noch eine Weile nerven und wenn sich nichts tut werde ich es unter Lehrgeld verbuchen


----------



## Unregistriert (14 August 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Stocksauer! am 17.10.2008  schrieb:


> [ Fullquote gekürzt  ]





Haben sie je die 16 Euro erhalten?


----------



## Unregistriert (15 August 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Das selbe habe ich auch gemacht und es hat scheinbar geklaaaaaaappt


----------



## Unregistriert (19 August 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Bei mir gings mit "stop entertainment" an die 90009 (PlayPhone)


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Also ich hab grade eben eine sms mit "STOP" gesendet an die 50555
und darauf hin kam eine sms das das bo nun gelöscht sei jetzt muss cih nur noch abwarten ob auch wirklich kein geld mehr abgezogen wird hab angst mein handy aufzuladen.
bei mir wurde megaviel abgezogen *heul*


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo und zwar habe ich von e-plus einen sms bekommen wo drinn steht das sie mir 4.99 für die premium nutzung von playphone europe abgezogen haben ...ich glaube das mein sohn da ein abo gemacht hat weis aber nicht wie ich diese kündige würde mich um schnelle hilfe freuen

mfg Birgit


----------



## Schorchgrinder (23 August 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Moin Birgit,    versuch am besten mal STOP an die Nummer zusenden. siehe Beiträge in diesem Thread   Mfg  Schorchgrinder


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich habe heute eine sms erhalten mit dem satz ihr abo bei B_Vitaminic ist eingerichtet. Habe aber kein abo da gebucht. wie kann ich es kündigen?

 gruß antje


----------



## webwatcher (24 August 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Lies mal ab hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/hand...r-handy-abo-nicht-kuendbar-33.html#post280198


----------



## Unregistriert (29 August 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

ich frage mich wie du das gemacht hast, ich kann keine sms an die 50555 senden !!
ulrich kiefner-berger


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> 
> habe eben 2 SMS gleichzeitig bekommen. Haargenau kamen beide um 19:52 an. Habe jetzt endlich diese Seite hier gefunden und hoffe auf Hilfe von euch. Die erste Nummer lautet 88044 und in dieser SMS steht ich hätte angeblich ein Abo bei dersmsbasar abgeschlossen. Meine Handynummer ist angegeben und ein mir schon zugeteiltes Passwort. Habe auf der Internetseite von denen eine E-mail Adresse gefunden und eine E-mail mit dem inhalt geschickt, sie sollten mein Abo kündigen ,ansonsten rechtliche Schritte usw.
> 
> ...



hallo Markus, danke danke, das war gut was du geschrieben hast, aber wie hast du genau gekündigt online, telefonisch oder schriftlich, gib bitte noch mind. Tel.Nr. oder E-mail oder vielleicht die Anschrift von wetteronline.   mfg Kalilio38


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Also ich habe auch eine Bestätigung bekommen das es gelöscht ist, ich verstehe nur nicht wie es zu diesem Abbo kam?! Ist das in der Form überhaupt rechtsgültig? Das klingt mir hier eher nach Betrug!


----------



## DschanaIna (4 September 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo zusammen,
hab mich soeben hier angemeldet, weil ich ein ähnliches Problem wie ihr hab. 
Wollte mir vor ein paar Wochen einen Klingelton per Handy downloaden. Dies hatte aber nicht geklappt. Stattdessen hab ich ein paar Tage später eine Sms von der Nummer 1232111 bekommen.
Darin steht "E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 4,99 € für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Playphone Europe Ltf berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner."
Heute hab ich wieder so eine Sms bekommen.
Hat jemand von euch eine Ahnung wie ich das Abo (denke ja das es eins ist) abbestellen kann? Die Nummer ist nämlich nicht zu erreichen. 
Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## webwatcher (4 September 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Es ist außerordentlich schwierig etwas *greifbares* über den Laden zu finden 

Eine Fundstelle, die aber nur noch im Cache  existiert
Töne, Musik, Video und Mehr!


> Sende stop playphone an 90009 um Deine Nummer aus unserer Marketing-Datenbank zu löschen oder ruf an unter 0180 500 88 03 (Anruferkosten: EUR 0,14/min aus dem dt. Festnetz). PlayPhone ist ein Handy-Club, der es Dir ermöglicht, jede Woche aus 10.000 von Klingeltönen, Spielen, Videos und Wallpapers auszuwählen.
> Du kannst den Club jederzeit wieder verlassen indem Du stop playphone an 90009 sendest. Der PlayPhone-Handyclub wird geführt von der PlayPhone Europe Ltd. Du erreichst uns ausserdem unter [email protected] oder unter der Rufnummer 0180-500 8803 (Anruferkosten: EUR 0,14/min aus dem dt. Festnetz).


----------



## mcmurphy (4 September 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,

hier ist noch ein net mobile Geschädigter...

Bin handy-Kunde bei Mobilcom-Debitel, und die Abbuchungen belaufen sich nun seit April auf knapp 200 euronen.

Nachdem mein Provider sich nach mehrfacher telefonischer Mahnung nicht bewegt hat, habe ich nun heute:

1. den letzten Rechnungsbetrag zurückgebucht. Mehr ging leider nicht mehr.
2. Per Schreiben den Rest gefordert, und wenn nichts geschieht *versprochen*, daß ich kündige und Anzeige erstatte.
3. Das ganze per Beschwerde und Kopie an die Bundesnetzagentur verschickt.

Dürfte interressant werden, wie sich das entwickelt. Aber die Hälfte des Geldes habe ich mir ja heute schon mal wieder geholt.

Es ist mir völlig unverständlich, wieso diese massiven [........] keine größere Öffentlichkeit finden. Was man in den Foren so liest wird nämlich gerade mal die Spitze des Eisbergs sein.

Befreite Grüße, :sun:
mcmurphy


----------



## Unregistriert (17 September 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem. Ich bin ebenfalls Debitel Kunde und mir wurden für den letzten Monat 24,95 € extra abgebucht für einen Fremdanbieter und zwar PlayPhone EMEA Ltd. Ich habe denen eine Email geschrieben, wie die dazu kommen einfach über Debitel abzubuchen. Beim Debitel KundenService wurde mir vorgeworfen ich hätte bestimmt etwas runtergeladen oder mich im Internet bei der Firma angemeldet. 
Ich habe eine Antwort bekommen, in der stand ich solle denen meine Handynummer mitteilen, damit sie mein ANliegen bearbeiten können und eine SMS mit "Stop Playphone" an die 90009 senden. Ich hab denen meine Handynummer mitgeteilt und heute eine Mail erhalten in der steht ich hätte am 07.08.2009 übers Internet einen Klingelton bestellt, am 07.08.09 bin ich gerade aus dem Urlaub gekommen und zudem hab ich ein altes Nokia Handy welches gar keine klingeltöne abspielen kann, da mein eigentliches kaputt gegangen ist. Außerdem schreiben die ich hätte wöchentlich SMS vond enen erhalten, was nicht stimmt. Heute haben die mir aber zwei SMS geschickt, einmal dass ich noch nicht Mitglied bin udn mich schnell anmelden sollte um die neuesten Klingeltöne zu erhalten und gleich hinterher eine zweite in der steht mein Abo wurde gekündigt. Das ist ziemlich seltsam. 
Ich habe bei deren kundenservice angerufen, als ich mich gerade am beschweren war, hat die nette Dame einfach aufgelegt.
Ich habe überlegt zur Bank zugehen und den Betrag zurück buchen zulassen. Ist das denn rechtlich inordnung?

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Reducal (17 September 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe überlegt zur Bank zugehen und den Betrag zurück buchen zulassen. Ist das denn rechtlich inordnung?


....womöglich so nicht!


----------



## mcmurphy (18 September 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,

eine rechtliche Bewertung oder einen Rat kann ich guten gewissens nicht abgeben- steht mir nicht zu.

Aber zum Anwalt gehen mag ich zur Zeit nicht, da ich dem schlechten Geld nicht noch gutes hinterher werfen mag.

Es ist wohl leider so, daß jeder auf seine Art versuchen muß mit diesem Betrug umzugehen. Ich werde jedenfalls wenn sich wieder etwas tut über weitere Entwicklungen berichten.

Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (22 September 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hallo ich habe ein problem war per handy im netz und nun ziehen die mir ständig 4,99 de woche ab was soll ich tun wie bekomm ich das wieder los.bekomme ständig ne mail von 1232111 das mein guthaben nicht ausreicht zur auslieferung eines kostenpflichtigen dienstes.von playphone europe ltd. kann mir bitte einer helfen hab die  karte erst neu....danke im vorraus


----------



## Reducal (22 September 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Schau dir mal die Nachricht genau an und scrolle mal bis ans Ende. Dort sollte eigentlich eine Internetseite stehen, über die du den Dienst auch kündigen kannst.


----------



## Unregistriert (25 September 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich hab auch bemerkt, dass mir immer irgendwie Geld abgezogen wurde, bis ich mir dann irgendwann dachte, dass dies durch die Nummer 50555 kommen musste, die mir dauernd nervige SMS schrieb....
Ich hab jetzt auch mal "STOP" zurückgesendet, woraufhin bei mir sofort eine SMS zurückkam, dass mein Konto gelöscht sei. Naja jetzt bin ich mal sehr gespannt ob die mir wirklich nichts mehr abziehen....


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo Zusammen!
Der [......] geht weiter. 
Ich habe meiner Tochter die SIM Karte von Klarmobil weggenommen, weil die Kosten-Nutzen nicht im Verhältnis standen. Musste aber feststellen, das Geld vom Konto weiter abgebucht wird.
Nach Überprüfung der letzten Rechnungen, stellte ich fest, daß es seit drei Monaten (genau der Zeitraum wo ich die Karte im Portmonee hatte) insgesamt über 40euro abgebucht wurden.
ert 9.- dann 11.- jetzt 20.- nächsten Monat wahrscheinlich 40.-, hätte ich es nicht gemerkt.
Der Fremdanbieter (SFA) ist Ericsson GmbH an dem ich eine Mail geschickt habe, aber keine Einsicht erwarte.
Diese Karte habe ich inzwischen bei Klarmobil gekündigt, aber ich habe noch vier weitere Karten von Klarmobil bei der Familie. 
Meine Frage: Kann ich die Letzte Rechnung einfach in der Bank zurückbuchen ohne das die anderen Karten gesperrt werden? Somit hätte ich schaden von 20euro...
Gruß mr_b


----------



## Unregistriert (28 September 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Schorchgrinder schrieb:


> Moin Birgit,    versuch am besten mal STOP an die Nummer zusenden. siehe Beiträge in diesem Thread   Mfg  Schorchgrinder



Hallo! Vieleicht kann mir jemand helfen. Mein Problem ist das gleiche, habe an die Nummer eine SMS mit STOP geschickt und leider ist die Nummer nicht verfügbar !!!
Ich habe auch nur ein Kartenhandy. Was mach ich jetzt, Hat jemand vieleicht einen Rat für mich? Gruss anni


----------



## Tabaco (29 September 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo Zusammen,

auch wenn das jetzt vielleicht schon öfters genannt wurde. ich bin neulich auf einen sehr interessante seite gestoßen. Hier wird genau erklärt wie man sich aus diesen Abos wieder rausholen kann. 

Handy Abo Kündigen heißt diese Seite: Handy Abo kündigen

Schaut doch mal dann findet ihr alles über
BobMobile
Celldorado
Dada Mobile
Handy.de
Jamba
Tune-Club
Zed

vielel grüße


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ist ja alles gut und schön, doch spielen die eigentlichen Anbieter da immer mit? Ich erinnere nur an die Planet49 GmbH mit ihrem winmytv.de, die das System der bereits genannten Provider nutzt.


----------



## Unregistriert (5 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bei mir gings mit "stop entertainment" an die 90009 (PlayPhone)



VIELEN DANK  ES HAT GEKLAPPT NACHDEM ICH VON MEINEM SCHWER ERSPARTEN GELD 20 euro ABGEZOGEN BEKOMMEN HABE   DAAAAAANKE 
 ich finde solche foren super!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

also bei mir hat es mit " stop iq " an 50555 geklapt!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hi
> 
> bin auch auf den scheiß bei facebook reingefallen, ich depp. habe, wie ihr oben erwähnt habt, STOP ALLE an 88044 geschickt. dann noch eine sms mit STATUS. die antwort war: "Es sind keine Abos aktiv". Über SMS 90009 stop entertainment kündbar!
> 
> ...



 Über SMS 90009 stop entertainment kündbar!


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich habe das unfreiwillige Abo im August gekündigt per Sms und per Mail nachdem mir über 20€ abgebucht worden sind. Habe dann per Sms und per Mail eine Kündigungsbestätigung bekommen. Und heute bekam ich wieder eine Sms von 50555 und meine Prepaid Karte war wieder leer (ca. 10€). Ich hab echt die Schnauze voll. Werde morgen zu Debitel gehen und mein Geld zurückverlangen, ich hab ja schließlich den Beweis, dass die letzte Abbuchung nach der Kündigung war.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

ihr muesst nicht nur "STOP" sonder "STOP IQ" schreiben dann kommt sofort die sms von 50555, dass ihr abo gekuendigt ist!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

ich hatte ebenfalls das problem. dieser blöde iq test auf facebook.
bin bei vodafone. habe die nummer 01805-555855 erhalten, dort aber niemanden ausser eines apparates erreicht. habe dann die nummer 01805-905180 angerufen und jemanden auf dieser hotline erreicht. daher weiß ich das es der iq-test auf facebook war. habe alles gekündigt und hoffe das alles jetzt gut klappt. wenn nicht, dann werde ich durch meinen anwalt ein betrugsverfahren prüfen lassen.
ich wünsche euch allen viel glück bei der lösung eurer probleme.
lg bomber


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Bei mir war der Absender 55455 und zu diesem Absender hab ich eine sms mit STOP geschickt. Daraufhin kam sofort eine Bestätigung dass ich keine Bonuscredits mehr sammeln kann. 
Als nächstes versuch ich noch bei Vodafone dies mit zu teilen, dass sie das Abo kündigen sollen.
So eine Schweinerei. Dabei wollt ich auch nur den IQ-Test machen.


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

ich habe eben eine sms bekommen mit deinem abo von burda das nennt sich dadamobile die sms numma lautet 66245 da steht drine das mein abo akteviert wurde obwohl ich nichts bestellt habe dan aben sie mir acht euro abgezogen und ich habe aber nix dan wollte ich das abo beenden mit STOP kamm nix mehr dan habe ich mit STOP PL versucht es zu kündigen und dan kommt ich habe nix bestellt wisst ihr villt. was dahinter steckt ?


----------



## Reducal (17 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ...abo von burda das nennt sich dadamobile die sms numma lautet 66245 da steht drine das mein abo akteviert wurde obwohl ich nichts bestellt


Gehe mal im Internet auf dadamobile.com. Kommt dir das bekannt vor oder gar nicht? Dort steht dann z. B. folgendes: 





> Minderjährige dürfen den Dada.net Service nicht nutzen. Das Dada.net-Abo kostet nur 3,99* Euro/Woche und du bekommst bis zu 1000 Standard-Downloads und bis zu 10 Premium-Downloads. *Das Abo gibt es für 3,99 Euro ab dem 24. March 2009. Alle, die sich vor dem 24. March 2009 angemeldet haben, zahlen weiterhin 2,99 Euro. Du kannst jeden Tag 5 SMS senden. Außerdem kannst du Dada.life nutzen, bloggen und chatten.


 Burda ist anscheinend nur die Schnitstelle zum deutschen Mobilfunkprovider, das Angebot selbst kommt (angeblich) von diesem Anbieter hier: 





> Dada.net S.p.A.
> Piazza Pietro Annigoni 9/b
> 50122 – Florence, Italy


Zur Löschung des Dienstes scheint es lt.den AGB erstmal keine Möglichkeit übers Handy zu geben, der Anbieter will angeschrieben werden: 





> WIDERRUFSRECHT (DEAKTIVIERUNG DER DIENSTE) – Zum Zwecke der Nutzerzufriedenheit und um zu vermeiden, dass Dienste verfügbar gemacht werden, in die der Nutzer nicht mehr interessiert ist, gewährt das Unternehmen Nutzern hiermit das Recht, den Dienst jederzeit zu deaktivieren (ohne Erstattung oder Rückzahlung gezahlter oder zur Zeit des Verlangens der Deaktivierung geschuldeter Beträge). Für weitere Informationen in Bezug auf das Recht zum Widerruf bitten wir die Nutzer, mit uns über „Hilfe“, welches auf der Webseite verfügbar ist, oder per Schreiben an Dada - Help Kontakt aufzunehmen.
> 
> 
> > > oder per Schreiben an Dada - Help Kontakt aufzunehmen.
> ...


 Nun steht aber auf der Straftseite des Webs noch folgendes und siehe da, dort kann man (angeblich) den Spuk auch per SMS stoppen 





> Das Abo von mobi.dada.net ermöglicht dir jede Woche bis zu 10 Premium-Inhalte und 1000 Standards runterzuladen. Dazu jeden Tag 5 SMS schicken. Preis: nur 3,99* Euro/Woche (inkl. Mwst.) + eventuelle WAP-Kosten deines Anbieters und 20 Cent für SMS an 86030. *Das Abo gibt es für 3,99 Euro ab dem 24. March 2009. Alle, die sich vor dem 24. March 2009 angemeldet haben, zahlen weiterhin 2,99 Euro. *Stop: sende stopdadanet an 86030*. Dieses Angebot richtet sich nur an Volljährige und kann jederzeit online und per SMS gekündigt werden.


In dem Zusammenhang ist dieses Web auch recht informativ: Handy Abo kündigen Dort steht auch was zu Dada mobile kündigen: Dada Mobile  Handy Abo kündigen


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

ich habe auch diesen blöden iqtest auf facebook gemacht.
hab nebenbei telefoniert, so dass ich gar nicht richtig gemerkt hab was ich da eigentlich mache.
und jetzt hab ich auf einmal dieses abo.
hab jetzt also eine böse mail an buogiorno geschickt, sowie zwei sms mit einer kündigung an die nr. 55455. habe auch zwei bestätigungs sms erhalten.
werde jetzt noch ne mail an o2 schreiben in der hoffung, dass das abo nun stillgelegt ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo, ich bin Vodafone-Kunde und bekam auch schon 2 SMS mit der Mitteilung dass mein Abo über B_Vitaminic bestätigt wird und die 2,99 Euro wurden abgebucht.
Ich habe weder einen IQ-Test mitgemacht noch Klingeltöne heruntergeladen noch sonst irgendwas. Ich weiß nicht wie die an meine Nummer kommen. Ich habe die jetzt angeschrieben, den Abodienst bei Vodafone sperren lassen und im gleichen Zug Strafanzeige gestellt. Das kann man im übrigen in NRW unkompliziert online machen : https://service.polizei.nrw.de/egovernment/service/diebstahl.php

Ich habe Anzeige wegen Betruges gestellt und die auch die Bundesnetzagentur angeschrieben. 
Denn was anderes ist es nicht. Und wenn man bedenkt wie oft die irgendwo 2,99 Euro abbuchen und derjenige merkt es nicht, dann werden die ganz schön reich.


----------



## Reducal (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Strafanzeige gestellt. Das kann man im übrigen in NRW unkompliziert online machen...


...so unkompliziert wie aufwendig. Man wird dich in ein paar Tagen/Wochen dann vorladen, damit du deine Aussage ordentlich auf einem Revier machen und Beweismittel vorlegen kannst.


----------



## jupp11 (27 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Reducal schrieb:


> . Man wird dich in ein paar Tagen/Wochen dann vorladen, damit du deine Aussage ordentlich auf einem Revier machen und Beweismittel vorlegen kannst.


Und spätestens dann bekommen die großmäuligen "ich zeig die an" Helden  das Fracksausen.
Wenn sie wenigstens dann den Mut besäßen, es durchzuziehen.


----------



## Tom2713 (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Es ist außerordentlich schwierig etwas *greifbares* über den Laden zu finden
> 
> Eine Fundstelle, die aber nur noch im Cache existiert
> Töne, Musik, Video und Mehr!


 
Zwischenzeitlich wissen wir alle, wie man diese Abzocke stoppen/kündigen kann. Nur ist es bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt zu spät, da die meisten Handybesitzer viel Geld verloren haben. Die Frage ist, wie man diesen Banditen das Handwerk legen kann, da diese öminöse Firmen ihren Sitz im Ausland haben. Die Provider jeglicher Art unternehmen nichts, um diese Abzocker zu stoppen. Die lassen alles ungeprüft von Dritten abbuchen auf unsere Kosten. Niemand weis beim ersten mal, daß z.B. beim einmaligen Downloaden eines Klingeltones gleich dahinter automatisch ein Abo eingerichtet wird und den AGB`s dadurch zugestimmt wird, welche niemand gelesen hat.Zudem ist es egal, ob weiterhin Klingeltöne downgeloaded werden oder nicht. Abo ist Abo. Man bezahlt ungewollt viel Geld, ohne jegliche Leistung. Das ist meines Erachtens an der Grenze der Legalität.Wer kann gegen diese Abzocker-Mafia etwas unternehmen? Kann da diesbezüglich die Verbraucherzentrale, Bundesnetzagentur etc. helfen oder gibt es da gar keine Möglichkeit. Wer kennt sich da aus?


----------



## Unregistriert (29 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hallo,ik habe so ein doofes abo drauf von b_vitaminic ik habe mich da nie angemeldet....und ik habe mich schon mal abgemeldet letzten monat aber ik habe es wieder drauf....wie bekomme ik die [ edit] los?????


----------



## eireen (14 November 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo! Ich hab (wie offenbar viele hier) auch einen Gratisklingelton herunterladen wollen und kriege jetzt ständig SMS von 1232111, dass mir 2,99 von Mani Multimedia Ltd für einen Premium-Dienst abgebucht wurden. Die Kündigungs sms an die  Dienste, die hier besprochen wurden hab ich schon versucht, aber es hat ncihts genützt, heute wurde wieder abgebucht. Kennt jemand Mani Multimedia Ltd und weiß, wo man da kündigen kann?
Grüße 
Eireen


----------



## Reducal (14 November 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



eireen schrieb:


> Kennt jemand Mani Multimedia Ltd und weiß, wo man da kündigen kann?


Den kennt bislang noch nicht einmal Google





> Keine Ergebnisse für *"Mani Multimedia Ltd"* gefunden.


Also würde ich mich an deiner Stelle an den Handyprovider wenden, denn der rechnet ja ab und sollte wissen für wen und wie man das stoppen kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 November 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

danke der ganz oben weil mit stop funktioniert das wirklich einfach ne antwort an die 55455 mit stop schicken und du bekommst die antwort (ihr abo ist leider gekündigt.....)


----------



## Andrea3 (22 November 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



BenTigger am 17.12.2006  schrieb:


> Ob die das interessiert oder nicht, würde mich nicht im geringsten interessieren.
> Wenn ich etwas nicht bestellt habe, bezahle ich es nicht und wenn die es nicht interessiert, das ich nicht zahle, dann ist mir das nur recht. Sollte die das aber doch interessieren, das ich nicht zahle, dann müssten die mir schon schwarz auf weis belegen, das ICH die Dienstleistung bestellt habe. Nur dann würde ich zahlen, wenn die MIR nachweisen, das ich das auch bestellt habe.



Hallo BenTigger,

mir ist das Gleiche passiert, dass man mir einfach Geld für komische Abos in Rechnung gestellt hat.. von D1! Durch das Lastschriftverfahren war mir nicht möglich einfach diese Beträge außen vor zu lassen..
Meine Frage:
Kann ich jetzt im Nachhinein diese Lastschriften zurückgehen lassen und nur noch die Beträge zahle, ohne diese Fremdanbieterleistungen??

Vielen lieben Dank für Deine Hilfe!

Andrea


----------



## Reducal (22 November 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

@ Andrea, du postest in zwei verschiedenen Threads. Wenn du bei einem bleiben könntest, fällt das Antworten leichter. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-vor-buongiorno-gmbh-berlin-3.html#post297467


----------



## Andrea3 (23 November 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo Raducal,
sorry.. bin hier neu.. ich habe mehrere Threats zu dem Thema gefunden und habe bei beiden mal was gepostet.. werde aber jetzt bei dem einen bleiben!
Danke für den Hinweis 

lg
Andrea


----------



## Unregistriert (23 November 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ähm hallo erstmal,
Ich hab nen max M vertrag bei T-mobile der normalerweise 44.95€ kostet, aber die letzten drei monate waren es über 100€ durch irgendwelche zusätze wo ich nicht verstehe wo die her kommen wie zum beispiel:
DIMOCO GmbH + 24.99€
Atlas Interactive GmbH und + 7,96€
net mobile AG + 38,87€
kann mir jemand sagen wie diese zusätze zustande kommen und wie ich die wieder weg bekomme 
mfg stephan


----------



## Unregistriert (24 November 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Setzt Euch mit Euerem Handy-Anbieter (z.B. Vodavone) in Verbindung und lasst Euch ein
Formular zur Sperrung des Mobilen Bezahlens per eMail schicken und dann per Fax zurück!
Oder Ihr geht direkt zu Euerem Telefonladen und lasst es dort vor Ort sperren!
Funktioniert sehr gut!

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Unregistriert (28 November 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hallo hatte auch so ein abo bei b vitam. hab es gerad gekündigt über die vodafoneseite bin ich auf diese nummer gekommen018050088054


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

anplayphone hab ich einfach ne drohende sms geschickt und das ich meinen rechtsanwalt einschalten werde wenn das so weitergeht und dan hat das aufgehört mit den ständigen Abbuchungen


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,

bin auch ein geschädigter von der Gamer Data Germany...
Hatten schon vor einiger Zeit ein Abo unzulässig für mich abgeschlossen...

Nach ein paar Mails kamen auch endlich Schecks zur Entschädigung an...
Allerdings kommen diese mit US-Dollar Währung und wenn ich z.b. den Scheck über 15$ einlöse, bleiben grad mal 3 Euro übrig (eben nach Deviesenumrechnung, Scheck-Einlösegebühr etc.)

Habe eben nun 2 Schecks hier liegen (im Wert von ca. 45$), die eben nach Abzug nichtmal 10€ Wert sind....

Hat hier jemand schon die selben Erfahrungen gesammelt?


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> _Hatten_ schon vor einiger Zeit ein Abo unzulässig für mich abgeschlossen...?


Und was hattest du dazu beigetragen? --> gamer-data-germany.com/impressum/


Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe eben nun 2 Schecks hier liegen (im Wert von ca. 45$), die eben nach Abzug nichtmal 10€ Wert sind....


Kennst du niemand, der nächstens in die USA fliegt? Der könnte dann dort die Schecks versilbern.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Reducal schrieb:


> Und was hattest du dazu beigetragen? --> gamer-data-germany.com/impressum/



Verstehe deine Frage nicht ganz... Meinste ich hätte mich freiwillig eingetragen?


----------



## Reducal (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Verstehe deine Frage nicht ganz... Meinste ich hätte mich freiwillig eingetragen?


Ja, entweder du oder jmd., der dein Handy genutzt hatte. Oder stimmt das gar nicht, was der amerikanische Anbieter hier schreibt? 





> Der Beitrag von € 4.99/Woche wird über das Handy verrechnet.
> *Durch das Eingeben der Handynummer und des per SMS
> zugesannten PIN-Codes in die Web-Seite*, stimmen Sie automatisch
> einem Abonnement dieses wöchentlichen Services für die Kosten
> ...



Dazu dies hier:





> Mir sind in letzter Zeit ein paar junge Leute unter gekommen, die hatten Freude am Handysharing und sahen das alles nicht so eng. Ich kenne einen großen Bruder, der verwendet laufend das Handy vom kleineren, nur weil dort das Guthaben nicht so schnell leer ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Nein, so ist´s bei mir nicht.... Es handelt sich hier um mein Geschäftshandy und war garnicht im Lande (Urlaub), als ich angeblich das Abo abgeschlossen hatte. Besitze auch keine Playsation und "zocke" nicht, deswegen ist das alles ganz auszuschließen... Andere Leute können auch nicht an mein Handy... Hab mein Google-Phone Passwort geschützt und so ist der Missbrauch auch ausgeschlossen....

Aber meine Handynummer steht, wegen der Selbstständigkeit, im Internet und und so gehe ich eher von Datenmissbrauch aus...

Aber eine Bestätigungs SMS habe ich nie erhalten...
Wusste erst von dem Abo, als ich dies auf der Rechnung sah...!


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Aber eine Bestätigungs SMS habe ich nie erhalten...
> Wusste erst von dem Abo, als ich dies auf der Rechnung sah...!


Passend dazu habe ich das aus dem Archiv gekramt: 





			
				mir schrieb:
			
		

> Es stellt sich wirklich die Frage, ob der Preis überhaupt beim Surfen im Internet angezeigt wurde und ob die Verifizierungs-SMS die Hinweise auf die Kostenpflicht enthielt, wie es z. B. ... [ein Anbieter] behauptet. Außerdem ist es denkbar, dass die Handynutzer einfach so eine Dienstemitteilung per GPRS (keine SMS) bekommen und gar nirgends zuvor im Internet waren. Durch den Text in der Nachricht sieht sich der Handynutzer animiert dazu, eine Antwort zu verschicken und siehe da, das Abo ist ausgelöst. Die ursächliche Dienstemitteilung freilich kann nicht reproduziert werden und so steht die Aussage des Geschädigten gegen die Aussage des Anbieters. Zu dumm nur, dass bei Prepaidhändis die Abokosten unwiederbringlich sofort durch den Provider vom Guthaben abgezogen werden und dass sich bei Vertragshändis die Provider zum Inkassobutzen für die dubiosen Anbieter missbrauchen lassen. Strafbare Manipulationsmöglichkeiten sind somit nicht ausgeschlossen. Nur, wie der Tatnachweis erbracht werden könnte, erschließt sich mir zumindest nicht.


Nun ist der Anbieter in deinem Fall aber aus den USA. Mit strafrechtlichen Maßnahmen kommt man dem nicht bei. Hier bleibt nur der zivile, steinige Weg über den Mobilfunkprovider in D und sicherlich auch das Einschalten der Regulierungsbehörde BNetzA.


----------



## sportschwester (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe seit ca. 2Monaten alle 14 Tage eine SMS und Dienstanfrage für Klingeltöne auf dem Handy. Mir werden von der Firma Pitch jeweils 2,99 von der Handyrechnung abgebucht. Ich habe dieses Abo nie bestellt, dort nie etwas abgerufen und die Telefonnnr. sowie die Emailadresse sind nicht erreichbar.Antworte ich auf die SMS (Kurzwahl6729) mit Stop Abo o.ä.wird dies nicht berechnet und hat leider auch keine Konsequenz. Bei meinem Betreiber (Mobilcom) hat man die nicht-Erreichbarkeit des Fremdanbieters zwar registriert,aber die glauben mir eh nicht, dass ich nie ein Abo eingegangen bin. Gibts mehr Leute, denen so etwas passiert ist?




Ich habe im Internet an einem Spiel teilgenommen: Boungiorno.......
Man konnte laut Bericht im Internet das Abo stoppen durch STOPGAMES oder STOPFUN. Hab es öfters versucht. Aber es geht nicht!
Da ich bei o2 bin konnte ich meine Rechnung vorher nicht kontrollieren. Oder vielmehr einsehen!
Die buchen alle 5 Tage 2,99 Euro ab. Heute hab ich meine Handynummer geändert! Und an : [email protected] geschrieben. Bin mal gespannt, was jetzt weiter passiert!
Denn laut Anhang über dieses Infoschreiben über diese ABZOCKE steht, das das keine Abzocke wäre. Angeblich von enen Rechtsanwalt verfasst!


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

@ Sportschwester, in dem Zitat bei deinem Posting ging es um den englischen Anbieter Pitch (Splashmobile). Du hast es mit Buongiorno in München zu tun und dort kann man das Abo über die Hotline 018050088054 beenden. Wenn es das abgelaufene Projekt (Neuanmeldungen nicht mehr möglich) *websms.de *war, dann hier beenden: websms.de - WebSMS / online SMS senden / 100 SMS pro Woche gratis / Telefonbuch inklusive / SMS Log oder nach dem entsprechenden Produkt hier suchen:



			
				Buongiorno schrieb:
			
		

> *Wie kann man websms.de Dienste deaktivieren?*
> Wenn du den websms.de Dienst abbestellen möchtest, musst du einfach folgende Begriffe: stopfun (Entertainmentflatrate), stopgames (Gameflatrate), stoperos (Erotikflatrate) an die Nummer 55455 (Kosten pro SMS abhängig vom jeweiligen Mobilfunkvertrag) per SMS senden. Beendigung von Diensten, die vor 5.11.2008 aktiviert wurden: stopfunflat (Entertainmentflatrate), stopgameflat (Gameflatrate), stoperotikflat (Erotikflatrate) an die Nummer 55455 (Kosten pro SMS abhängig vom jeweiligen Mobilfunkvertrag) per SMS senden.


----------



## sportschwester (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Reducal schrieb:


> @ Sportschwester, in dem Zitat bei deinem Posting ging es um den englischen Anbieter Pitch (Splashmobile). Du hast es mit Buongiorno in München zu tun und dort kann man das Abo über die Hotline 018050088054 beenden. Wenn es das abgelaufene Projekt (Neuanmeldungen nicht mehr möglich) *websms.de *war, dann hier beenden: websms.de - WebSMS / online SMS senden / 100 SMS pro Woche gratis / Telefonbuch inklusive / SMS Log oder nach dem entsprechenden Produkt hier suchen:



Ich hatte es mit STOPFUN und STOPGAMES versucht! Aber die nehmen es nicht an!
Ich habe jetzt meine Handynummer geändert. Wenns da nicht klappt, versuche ich es unter der Hotline!
Danke für die sehr schnelle Antwort!:-p


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



sportschwester schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt meine Handynummer geändert. Wenns da nicht klappt, versuche ich es unter der Hotline!


Das System ist immer Nummernbezogen. Was heißt Handynummer ändern? Du hast dir doch bestimmt nur einen neue Karte (als einen neuen Vertrag) geholt, oder?


----------



## sportschwester (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Reducal schrieb:


> Das System ist immer Nummernbezogen. Was heißt Handynummer ändern? Du hast dir doch bestimmt nur einen neue Karte (als einen neuen Vertrag) geholt, oder?



Der Vertrag ist erst seit 3 Monaten NEU! Ich hab bei o2 ne neue Nummer beantragt. Das ginge innerhalb von 24 Stunden. Ist eh jetzt schon zu spät! Alles schon geregelt. Bin im REGELN immer so schnell! :roll:


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Da ist nun aber die alte "Nummer" noch inaktiv hinterlegt. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn eine Abrechnung immer noch funzt. Außerdem, was kostet eine neue Nummer?


----------



## sportschwester (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Reducal schrieb:


> Da ist nun aber die alte "Nummer" noch inaktiv hinterlegt. Es würde mich nicht wundern, wenn eine Abrechnung immer noch funzt. Außerdem, was kostet eine neue Nummer?



Das weiß ich nicht, was die kostet?! Aber bevor die mich weiter abzocken?!


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



sportschwester schrieb:


> Rufnummernwechsel ... weiß ich nicht, was die kostet


15 €


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

ICh habe heute eine SMS bekommen das ich anscheinend 2 Spiele runter geladen habe von der nummer 6729 kam diese sms man hat bei mir 2.99 euro abgebucht und ein abo darauß geamcht doch ich habe damit gar nciths gemacht ich habe keine Spiele runter geladen und ich habe diese spiele nicht mal auf dem handy und mein konto ist bald leer also helft mir.


----------



## sportschwester (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich hab meine Handynummer gewechselt. Das kostet zwar 15 Euro, aber nichts mehr abbuchbar!
Oder versuch mal im Internet nachzuforschen, wo das Abo herkommmt und droh denen mit dem Verbraucherschutz!


----------



## Reducal (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



sportschwester schrieb:


> droh denen mit dem Verbraucherschutz!


Unsinn! Verbraucherschutz, was ist das? 





> 6729


...da fehlt zumindest eine Zahl, wenn das eine Kurzwahlnummer sein soll.


----------



## AirVolk (10 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Also mir werdenauch mindestens einmal in der Woche 2,99 € über die Nummer 123111 berechnet,bin auch bei Eplus und die weigern sich die Nummer zu sperren oder das aus der Rechnung rauszunehmen,ich habe hier schon einige Beiträge gelesen,weiss aber immer noch nicht,was das Beste ist wie man sich dagegen wehren soll...ich habe natürlich nie etwas abonniert oder angeklickt...die haben meine Nummer wohl von irgendwem bekommen,ich weiss es nicht!

1.Einzugsermächtigung widerrufen und die Rechnung kürzen?

2.Irgendwo anrufen und das kündigen?

Hat irgendwer es schon geschafft da sein Geld wiederzubekommen...wäre natürlich schön...wenn nicht,wie hört das auf?

Wäre nett,wenn mir jemand da mal weiterhelfen könnte...


----------



## sportschwester (12 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich habe meine Handynummer bei o2 geändert und noch nichts gehört von dem ABO! Sonst schickten die immer alle 5 Tage ne SMS und die wäre schon wieder fällig gewesen! Ich werde mich melden, wenn ich meine Rechnung nächsten Monat habe. Ob noch weitere 2,99 Euro abgebucht wurden! Handynummer wechsel:15 Euro! aber besser so, als der NEPP!


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Januar 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Indo schrieb:


> Ich finde es eine Frechheit und hoffe das den Leuten bald der Laden zu gemacht wird..
> Habe jetzt auch mal STOP ALL an die 88044 und 88810. Wie und wo kann ich jetzt nachsehen, dass auch wirklich der Dienst gestopt wurde?
> 
> Grüße



Das ist gelöscht ich bin auch auf die kacke reingefallen aber ich habe die STOP ALL sms geschicktt und  es wa r allles weq....

Viel glück noch

PS: Es ist eiine Frechheit von Facebook


----------



## sportschwester (2 Januar 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich hatte es auch versucht mit STOPGAMES und STOPFUN! Wurde trotzdem abgebucht! Seit meiner Handynummeränderung kam nichts mehr. Kostet halt 15 Euro die Handynummer zu ändern! Aber besser so als weiter abbuchen!


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2010)

*Bobmobile*

Für Bobmobile habe ich eben mal die Abfolge das Auslösen des Abo dokumentiert (siehe Screenshots). Zuerst konnte man fünf einfache Fragen richtig oder falsch beantworten und dann wurde man aufgefordert das


> Ergebnis anfordern*


Was soll da aber das untergeschobene 
[*] bedeuten, ich wollte doch nur ein Ergebnis? Der Anbieter sieht das aber anders:





> *Im Rahmen des gold2apps Abos zur Handy-Personalisierung (Software) für nur 2,99EUR/Woche inkl. 19% MwSt. bekommst du 3 Gutscheine zum Download. Es gelten die gültigen Downloadkosten (WAP, GPRS) deines Mobilfunkanbieters. Nach Aufbrauch der 3 Coupons gilt 1,99EUR/Produkt (inkl. 19% MwSt.). Nach Eingabe der TAN wird das Abo aktiviert. Eine Kündigung ist jederzeit per SMS oder Hotline möglich. Hierzu eine SMS mit stop gold2apps an die 40500 senden oder telefonisch unter 0180 505 00 400 (14 Cent/Min. aus dem Festnetz der Dt. Telekom, Mobilfunktarife können abweichen). Minderjährige benötigen die Einwilligung eines Erziehungsberechtigten. Es gelten unsere AGB. Mehr Produkte findest Du auf Handyspiele, Klingeltöne, Logos und Videos von BobMobile.de.
> Der IQ-Test dient zur Unterhaltung. Du bekommst nach Beantwortung der Fragen und Eingabe des Passwortes eine Fun SMS und ein Handyspiel "Dr. Brain" zur Verbesserung deiner Fähigkeiten im Rahmen des Abos.


----------



## sportschwester (9 Januar 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo!
Nach meiner Rufnummernänderung wurde nichts mehr abgebucht!!!!:-p


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Januar 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Meine auch!!!!!



Hallo , mir ist auch so was passiert mit der Abzocke und ich will den Vertrag auch kündigen klappt aber nicht , wie könnt ihr mir weiter helfen , wie ist den die Telefonnummer wo mann anrufen kann und kündigen kann so wie ihr weil die nummer steht ja nicht vollständig ich danke euch schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Bin leider auch auf diese Abzocke reingefallen und habe das erst recht spät gemerkt.
Wo ich mir diesen Scheiß genau eingefangen habe kann ich nicht mehr nachvollziehen.
Zumindest möchte ich hier davor warnen und mal die Zusammenhänge, die ich herausgefunden habe auflisten.
Auf meiner Vodafonerechnung standen unter Vodafone mobiles Bezahlen plötzlich Kosten von ca. 30-45 € pro Monat (je 2.99€ pro Transaktion).
Es handelt sich lt. Vodafone um die Firma Wireless SE Ltd.
Diese hängt mit den SMS von der Nummer 50555, die ich erhalten habe, zusammen und der Internetseite handy-klingeltone-sms.com - Laden Sie Oberste Einkanalige Klingeltöne, Polyphone Klingeltöne, Wahre Klingeltöne, Tapeten, Bewegliche Spiele, Handysbildschirmschoner
Maßnahmen dagegen:
Bitte nie probieren eine SMS oder Mail zu schicken, oder bei dieser Firma anzurufen!
Besser: Ich habe bei Vodafone angerufen und diese Abos sperren lassen. Außerdem habe ich bei Vodafone das mobile Bezahlen + Internet übers Handy sperren lassen, daß mir so etwas nie wieder passieren kann.
BITTE VERÖFFENTLICHT AUCH IHR EURE NEGATIVEN ERFAHRUNGEN, UM DIESEM [..........] EIN ENDE ZU SETZEN!!!


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Bitte nie ... bei dieser Firma anzurufen!


Das mag für Wireless SE Ltd. gelten und andere womöglich auch, doch bei einigen Mitbewerbern beendet ein Anruf bei der Hotline die Buchung.


Unregistriert schrieb:


> BITTE VERÖFFENTLICHT AUCH IHR EURE NEGATIVEN ERFAHRUNGEN, UM DIESEM [.........] EIN ENDE ZU SETZEN!!!


Veröffentlichungen dieser Art sind nicht dazu geeignet, diesem (zugegeben umstrittenen) Geschäftsmodell ein Ende zu setzen. Wenden sie sich an ihre lokalen Bundestagsabgeordneten oder sonstwie an die Politik, damit der Gesetzgeber hier nachbessert. Der nämlich ist es, der erst diese Problematik ermöglicht hat. Verfolgbare Verdachtsmomente für Betrug sind da in weiter Ferne!


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Januar 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

wie heißt die Firma genau? Gibt es eine Adresse dazu?
was hat das mit der Seite zu tun, die Du oben genannt hast?

*Adresse:*

 Funmobile FZ-LLC
Star Holding Building,
EIB-4, Room 206,
Dubai Internet City,
Dubai UAE				
*Geschäftspartner:*

 Ch* Y**

*Anmeldung der Gesellschaft: Funmobile FZ-LLC ist registriert in Hong Kong, The Inland Revenue Department (IRD)
Registernummer: 20233				

Für unseren Auskunftdienst und Hilfe bitte kontaktieren sie uns:				
E-Mail: ***@handy-klingeltone-sms.com 
Hotline: 01805905180				
				(0,14€/ Min.a.d. Festnetz, andere Mobilfunkpreise möglich.) 				

Den dänisch-chinesischen GF kannst Du hier bestaunen:
bnetTV.com - CTIA 2007: Funmobile - Video

In den USA gibt es einen sehr aktiven Generalstaatsanwalt in Florida, der z.B. eine Millionenstrafe gegen das Unternehmen verhängt hat.

Da man aber bei deutschen Politikern und Behörden nur darüber streiten kann, ob sie in erster Linie zu ahnungslos sind oder zu faul oder zu sehr von der Lobby gefüttert, kann man weiter darauf warten, dass in Deutschland was passiert. Die EU fordert das zwar, aber das ist offenbar auch egal. Armes Deutschland, das sich einbildet, ein Vorzeigeland zu sein. Jämmerlich, das...


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Die Firma PlayPhone EMEA Ltd. berechnet über mobilcom jede Woche 4,9900 Euro. Ich weiß nicht wofür.
Ich habe bei der Bank und bei mobilcom die Einzugsermächtigung widerrufen bzw. widersprochen.
Sind ähnliche Vorgänge bekannt und was könnte man noch tun?

pluegger


----------



## Reducal (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> PlayPhone EMEA Ltd.


Das dürfte die Nachfolgerin für *Splashmobile* von Pitch Entertainment Group Ltd. sein. Da geht es um mobile Anwendungen am Handy, die über die Mobilfunknummer abgerechnet werden. Schau mal unter playphone.com.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 Februar 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Über die mail-adresse [email protected] habe ich abmelden können. Angeblich ist von meinem Handy am 25.11.2009 um 10:39 ein Klingelton heruntergeladen worden.
Das kann nicht stimmen. Klingeltöne interresieren mich nicht. Mit den eingebauten bin ich zufrieden. Auch kann kein anderer das Handy missbraucht haben.

Die mobilcom betreibt das Inkasso für diese unseriöse Firma. Ich habe den Vertrag mit mobilcom wegen der Spanndienste für diese Firma aus besonderem Grund fristlos gekündigt. Mal sehen wie es endet.

Pluegger


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,
habe genau das gleiche Problem mit Playphone/Mobil-Com :-(
am 9.2.2010 erste Rechnung erhalten mit diversen Posten von
Playphone obwohl ich nie etwas von denen gehört hatte und auch kein
Abo abgeschlossen hab. Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar desweiteren würde mich
interessieren ob ich mein nokia 3110 vom Internet/wap/mms trennen kann.

Vielen Dank, Kosh


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

huhu, 
ich habe eine sms bekommen mit dem inhalt:
ihr abo (2.99 euro) bei abo_service ist eingerichtet. Im internet auf Vodafone D2 - Meine Abos & Käufe / MeinVodafone / MeinVodafone finden sie ihre abos auf einen blick.
ihr vodafon- team

ich habe nie ein abo bestellt oder sonstiges jetz haben sie mir die gebür abgezogen unter vodafon ist nichts zu finden...

Wie kann ich es kündigen?


----------



## Unregistriert (7 März 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Habe die Lösung gerade gefunden.
Schaut euch einfach mal auf der Seite 
http://www.grundschule-weiler.de/Handyfalle/kuendigen-iframe.htm um.
 Da ist alles erklär und funktioniert sogar


----------



## Lola1988 (24 März 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich hatte vor kurzem genau das gleiche Problem mit Pro Handy Media ltd. Auch von ihnen wurde ich aller zwei Wochen mit 4.99 euro abgezockt..
Habe dann eine sms an die 88044 mit dem Test " Stop Alle" geschickt und es hat funktioniert. Bekam sofort eine sms inder drin stand, dass mein Abo gelöscht wurde. *daumen hoch*
Warte nun auf die nächste Rechnung.


----------



## nicht dumm (31 März 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

WITZIG ECHT!!! meinste ich will abos bezahlen die ich nicht geordert habe???nee,die haben gleich mit der frechen sms die 2,99 euro abgezogen...meinste ich zahle für sachen die ich nicht will???sie hätten sich sonst bei mir ganz ganz hinten anstellen können...aber die waren schneller die säcke!!!übrigens du LATEIN_GENIE meinste alle müssen dein spruch erstmal nach schlagen???angeber gib mir lieber eine lösung rüber...gruss anja


----------



## Reducal (31 März 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Maio Anja, so aufgebracht? Du bist ja echt süß! Was ich nur nicht verstehe:





nicht dumm schrieb:


> ...die haben gleich mit der frechen sms die 2,99 euro abgezogen..


...wie konnte das passieren? Was war da, daß diese Abbuchung ausgelöst hatte?


----------



## Unregistriert (5 April 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hi mir ist es auch passiert hab auch IQ-Test gemacht, seit Monat kriege ich Rechnungen von 6,00 bis 9,00 € ,hab nen Brief geschrieben mit Aufforderung das ich mit  ihnen keinen Vertrag gemacht habe und Sie mir das Geld zurück überweisen sollen, wenn nichts kommt schreibe ne Mahnung  und danach versuche übers Gericht. verbleibe und schreibe das ergebnis.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 April 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hey Leute,

ich hab auch nProblem :/

Ich bekam ne sms von der Nummer 6729 vonwegen das mein Abo bei Abo_Service eingercihet worden sei...jedoch hab ich nie eins abgeschlossen..

Hab ne Prepaidkarte, jedoch kann ich meine abos nich einsehn da ich den Superpin bzw. kennwort nich mehr hab.

Der nette Herr ausm Vodafone Shop meinte ich sole einfach ne neue Prepaidkarte kaufen weil man von nix, nix abziehn kann...

Was meint Ihr dazu?

Danke im voraus für die Hilfe


----------



## M&M2005 (16 April 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> 6729



fehlt da nicht ne Ziffer ?
Kenne nur 5-stellige KWNs.

hier Premium SMS kannst Du rausfinden wer der Abrechner ist und dann kannst Du das Abo dort kündigen.

Normalerweise muss auch ein Mitarbeiter im VF Shop in der Lage sein, Dir diese Info zu geben, zumindest wenn er was von seinem Job verstehen würde.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 April 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



eireen schrieb:


> Hallo! Ich hab (wie offenbar viele hier) auch einen Gratisklingelton herunterladen wollen und kriege jetzt ständig SMS von 1232111, dass mir 2,99 von Mani Multimedia Ltd für einen Premium-Dienst abgebucht wurden. Die Kündigungs sms an die  Dienste, die hier besprochen wurden hab ich schon versucht, aber es hat ncihts genützt, heute wurde wieder abgebucht. Kennt jemand Mani Multimedia Ltd und weiß, wo man da kündigen kann?
> Grüße
> Eireen



Anbieter sitz in Indien 

Mani Multimedia above andhra bank atm, hyderabad 500036, andhra pradesh 

p: 0091 4064504012 

Website - None Supplied 

Email - None Supplied


----------



## Unregistriert (21 April 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich habe von einem Fremdanbieter (Ericsson GmbH) ein Abo,denn ich gern kündigen möchte, weil er mich pro monat 11,96 € kostet. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?



Ich habe genau dasselbe Problem!


----------



## Unregistriert (23 April 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Ich bin auch darauf, dass man beim IQ-Test ein i pad gewinnen kann, reingefallen. Ich habe auch diese dubiose SMS erhalten, dass ich bei ChampionsQuiz ein Abo für 4,99€ abgeschlossen habe. 
Als erstes habe ich bei Vodafone angerufen. Da sagte man mir, dass Splashmobile hinter dem ganzen Mist steckt. 
Dann habe ich versucht bei "Splashmobile" zu kündigen, ohne Erfolg, denn Splashmobile heist jetzt "Emea.Playphone". Und bei Emea.Playphone sagte man mir, dass ich angeblich nirgens in der Datenbank hinterlegt bin. Das ist natürlich Blödsinn! 

Dann habe ich ein bisschen recherchiert und siehe da: alle Fäden laufen nach Planet49 zusammen. 
Dann habe ich auf der Seite planet49 Firmen Kritik diese Telefonnummer gefunden: 


> NaDann schrieb am 17.02.2009
> Hier der entsprechende Link mit den Kontaktdaten der verantwortlichen Geschäftsführer der Planet49 denen myquiz2win gehört:
> 
> PLANET49 Company: Ihre Ansprechpartner
> ...



Bei dieser Nummer ging aber nur der AB ran. Ihr müsst die -[ edit]  weglassen und durch eine Null ersetzen. Also: 06196 8022-0 
Unter der Nummer erreicht ihr dann die Rezeption die euch hausintern weiterverbindet. 
Die Person die dann in der Leitung ist hat die Befugnis das Abo zu kündigen. Ihr bekommt dann sofort eine Bestätigung per SMS und die Sache ist vorbei. Mir wurden sogar die 4,99€ die bisher entstanden sind gutgeschrieben. 

Ich hoffe bei euch klappt es auch so gut, und viel Glück!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 April 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Bei mir hat es mit Stop alle und dann SMS mit Status hinschicken geklappt, danke für den Tip


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hi mir ist es auch passiert hab auch IQ-Test gemacht, seit Monat kriege ich Rechnungen von 6,00 bis 9,00 € ,hab nen Brief geschrieben mit Aufforderung das ich mit  ihnen keinen Vertrag gemacht habe und Sie mir das Geld zurück überweisen sollen, wenn nichts kommt schreibe ne Mahnung  und danach versuche übers Gericht. verbleibe und schreibe das ergebnis.



Auch ich wollte meinen IQ testen...kann wohl nicht so hoch sein, denn dadurch bin ich Buongiorno Deutschland in die Abo-Falle getappt!
Haben mir munter 2.99€ und immer wieder von meinem Prepaid-Konto abgezogen.
Also habe ich hier die Threats durchgeforstet und eine SMS "STOP" an die 55455 gesendet.
Bekam dann postwendend die Antwort "Du hast Dich leider abgemeldet (hatte mich NIE angemeldet!) u. kannst keine weiteren Guthabenpunkte beziehen. Andere Produkte findest Du auf http://wap.blinkogold.de/entertainment.bsp". (Wortlaut nur zur Info).
Hoffe, dass der Spuk jetzt ein Ende hat...oder hat da jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht?

Viele Grüße und allen Geleimten viel Erfolg beim Ausstieg aus dieser unsäglichen Nmmer!


----------



## Reducal (27 April 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ....dadurch bin ich Buongiorno Deutschland in die Abo-Falle getappt! Haben mir munter 2.99€ und immer wieder von meinem Prepaid-Konto abgezogen.





Unregistriert schrieb:


> (hatte mich NIE angemeldet!)


Auch nicht übers Internet, unter Eingabe deiner Handynummer?


----------



## Unregistriert (27 April 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hey! ich bin auch ein opfer von den. habe mittlerweile schon 9sms von der nummer 6729  bekomme u jedes mal würde mir geld abgezogen. insgesamt sind das schon 13€. habe eine callya karte u d2 macht überhaupt nichts. kann mir einer sagen was man machen kann.


----------



## Reducal (28 April 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> kann mir einer sagen was man machen kann.


Lies hier mal ein paar Seiten zurück und suche dir die passende Antwort selbst raus. Außerdem, es kommt darauf an, von wem du welche Nachricht bekommst und für was du zahlst. Du musst wissen, mit welchem Abo du es zu tun hast, um es zu stoppen.

Hier mal ein Beispiel für ein Burda Wirless Abo, die Werbung war hier im Web eingebunden (automatisch, da kann der Heiko nichts für).


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Mai 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Reducal schrieb:


> Auch nicht übers Internet, unter Eingabe deiner Handynummer?



Ja, Du hast recht: habe meine Handy-Nummer angegeben!
Bekam dann kurz darauf die erste SMS, die ich munter weggeklickt hatte.

Aber offensichtlich bin ich aus der Nummer jetzt raus. Nach meiner STOP-SMS bekam ich weder weitere SMS's, noch wurde mir eine weitere Rate von meinem Guthaben abgezogen.

Vielleicht war's das jetzt!?!? Wäre schön, wenn's so wär'... )


----------



## Unregistriert (17 Mai 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

ich habe gerade 1 sms bekommen da stand folgende abos sind aktiv bau SGM videoflatrate subscription und ich weis jetzt nicht ob das geld kostet...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Mai 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

ja so ne sms hab ich auch bekommen wo drin stand:Ihr Abo (4,99EUR) bei Jmaba ist eingerichtet...und dann noch den link zu der seite wo ich sie finde aber ich ahb auch im i-net geguckt das gibts gar nicht..Wie kann ich das kündigen und wofür ist das überhaupt?


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Juni 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hallo markus

hallo wollte mal fragen wo du diese E-mail gefunden haste bekomme auch diese scheise...und finde die e-mail nicht..wär sehr net wenn du die mal zuschicken könntst  vielen danke

rc


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Juni 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Da vielen dieses "Missgeschick" mit dem Abo passiert ist, wäre es echt super, wenn Leute, bei denen die Kündigung dieses Abos erfolgreich war, dieses hier mitteilen!!!!!
> 
> Bringen diese "STOP"  sms was????????



ich weiss,auch nicht was ich machen soll!ich habe über dem pc bei einem gewinnspiel mitgemacht.ich habe aber nie meine zustimmung zu einem abo gegeben- das sind immer 2,99 wenn ich mein handy auflade!!es steht dann immer im handy für ein premium- dienst!? könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

ich habe auch eine SMS mit "STOP" an die 55455 verschickt und es hieß,dass ich mich abgemeldet hatte. obwohl ich mich natürlich auch nie angemeldet habe
bin mal gespannt,ob weitere kosten entstehen und ob ich weitere sms kriege. es ist mir bis heute unerklärlich wie  solche firmen wie blinkogold mit solchen sachen durchkommen.
vor allem die provider müssen die kunden besser davon schützen und nicht einfach alles abbuchen lassen.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Juni 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



sportschwester schrieb:


> Ich habe im Internet an einem Spiel teilgenommen: Boungiorno.......
> Man konnte laut Bericht im Internet das Abo stoppen durch STOPGAMES oder STOPFUN. Hab es öfters versucht. Aber es geht nicht!
> Da ich bei o2 bin konnte ich meine Rechnung vorher nicht kontrollieren. Oder vielmehr einsehen!
> Die buchen alle 5 Tage 2,99 Euro ab. Heute hab ich meine Handynummer geändert! Und an : [email protected] geschrieben. Bin mal gespannt, was jetzt weiter passiert!
> Denn laut Anhang über dieses Infoschreiben über diese ABZOCKE steht, das das keine Abzocke wäre. Angeblich von enen Rechtsanwalt verfasst!



Hallo!!
Ich bie bei Aldi-Medion-mobile
Ich habe nie was bestellt mit meinem Handy.Ich weiss nicht wie das geht und trotztem ab 2 monatem 2,99   3 mal ist abgezogen fur Boungorno dienste. 
E-plus auch Medion-mobile hotli.haben keine anung.Ich will mein 9 euro zurück haben.


----------



## M_M_00 (23 Juni 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo, habe genau das selbe problem wie ihr alle. Muss mich bei facebook irgendwo angemeldet haben und jetzt werden diese 2,99 euro alle 5 tage abgezogen.
Nur ich habe folgendes problem, habe schon mehrmals versucht auf der hotline: 01805552968 genau so wie auf der 018050088054 anzurufen. Habe dort meine handynummer eingegeben war aber bei diesem Anbieter nicht registriert.

Nun ist meine frage, was kann ich noch machen habe noch die e-mail adresse weis aber nicht ob dies mir überhaupt etwas bringt eine e-mail ( [email protected]) dort hinzuschicken.

Kann mir irgendjemand vielleicht weiterhelfen, wäre sehr nett.


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Juni 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

IPX AB lässt sich sofort unter der Rufnummer 01805 / 180108 kündigen. Es handelte sich bei mir über ein herunter geladenes App. IQ Test, der angeblich kostenlos sein sollte...
Kleiner Tipp - man kann sein Telekom Konto für Fremdanbieter sperren lassen, so muss einem der [........] eine RG schicken, die man dann natürlich nicht bezahlen muss.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hilfe...ich bin da auch drauf rein gefallen und jetzt wurden mir schon wieder 2,99 abgezogen...wenn ich eine sms mit STOP an 88044 sende geht diese nicht raus, mit einer e-mail habe ich es auch schon probiert, die ist auch nich angekommen...ich will nich mehr zahlen...ich brauche dringend einen rat


----------



## Reducal (6 Juli 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Du musst erst einmal wissen, von wem du was bekommst. Nur einfach eine Kurzwahlnummer was zu senden, ist womöglich nicht zielführend.


Beispiel: http://www.kicker.de/mobile/sms/4/5038/19/mobiler-dienst_Vereins-Ergebnisdienst-Premium-RLW.html


> *Hinweis:* Senden Sie "STATUS" an die Kurzwahlnummer 88044, dann  erhalten Sie eine Liste mit ihren aktiven Abonnements. Mit "STOP Alle"  an die Kurzwahlnummer 88044, können Sie alle Abos auf der 88044 beenden.  Mit "STOP {Keyword}" können Sie ein einzelnes Abo aus all Ihren  Buchungen kündigen.
> Dieser Service steht nur Kunden der deutschen  Mobilfunknetzbetreiber zur Verfügung. Der Versand einer SMS an die  Kurzwahlnummer 88044 entspricht den normalen SMS-Tarif.


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe genau das gleiche Facebook-Dilemma mitgemacht. Aber habe allerdings den PIN nicht eingegeben, den ich bekommen habe. Weiß jemand ob das dann das aktivieren verhindert.
> 
> Habe dann auch STOP ALLE an die 88044 geschrieben und ne SMS bekommen, dass keine Abos aktiv sind. Ist das zuverlässig?!
> 
> Man, nie gedacht, dass ich auf sowas reinfalle.



Hallo,
habe ich eben geamcht! Funktioniert! Super, danke!


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Juli 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe bei der Bundesnetzagentur angerufen, hatte einen sehr netten Herren dran, der mich auf folgende Seite geleitet hat:
> E-Plus Gruppe
> ...




Hallo,

habe ich eben gemacht! Funktioniert!
Super! Danke!
Endlich bin ich den Sch... los!


----------



## Unregistriert (18 August 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Info´s!

Ich habe mich immer gewundert woher die 2,99€ 4x im Monat herkommen.
Ich habe stop per SMS gesendet und hoffe, dass damit die Sache endlich beendet ist.
Die Antwort kam innerhalb von Sekunden.
 Auch hier Nutzung PlayPhone EMEA Ltd.

Grüße TF


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 August 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Die Antwort kam innerhalb von Sekunden.
> Auch hier Nutzung PlayPhone EMEA Ltd.


In UK gab es wegen Beschwerden gegen Playphone eine Strafe. In Deutschland ist Wegelagerei straffrei.


> PhonepayPlus received 45 complaints from members of the public between  October 2009 and May 2010 regarding services provided by Playphone  Europe Limited. (...)
> The Tribunal considered the case to be *significant*, *issued a  Formal Reprimand and imposed a fine of £50,000*. (...) The Tribunal also  ordered that *claims for refunds to be paid by the Information Provider  for the full amount spent by all complainants*, except where there is  good cause to believe that such claims are not valid.


Also: Geldstrafe fuer Playphone und Geld zurueck fuer alle, die sich beschweren.

Der Service Provider war einmal mehr


> Ericsson (IPX) AB, Sweden



Die deutsche Wattestaebchenarmee dagegen scheint diesem Treiben tatenlos zuzusehen.

Quelle (Link ist nicht dauerhaft)
PhonepayPlus : Business : Latest Adjudications

(fuer spaeter: *Case reference 824807)*



> Super! Danke!
> Endlich bin ich den Sch... los!


*Solange Ihr Euch das alle gefallen lasst und schon froh seid, wenn der Diebstahl aufhoert, aendert sich da gar nix.*

http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,

Uns wurde in der Firma ein Handy geklaut und eine satte 300€ Rechnung durch Drittanbieter verursacht.

Habe nun i.A. alles gekündigt.

Nur an Total Tim komm ich einfach nicht ran. Alle Nummern auf den diversen Seiten vibramovel, etc sind falsch (natürlich), das passwort zum abmelden hat natürlich der dieb und neuanforderung geht nicht. Die Firma hockt in Portugal. 
Debitel und die Bundesnetzagentur konnten mir nicht helfen.

Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (12 September 2010)

*blöde Facebook-Werbung!*

Ich bin auch auf eine Facebook Werbeanzeige reingefallen! Ich hab einfach auf die Anzeige raufgeklickt, und dann kam ich aauf die Seite: 
http://clickot.mobilenobo.com/c/DE/...m_quizresults_tier1&appid=167115&pfid=&li=901
Dann habe ich unten auf "Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen" geklickt und dann so lange runtergescrollt bis ich bei punkt 7 Kündigung war. Dann habe ich den Code: "STOP Content" an 88044 gesendet, und jetzt hoffe ich das ich es entgültig gekündigt habe! Das ganze hat mich 5,10Euro gekostet! 

Bitte macht nicht den gleichen Fehler wie ich!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (14 September 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo
Ich Dummbatz bin auch auf diese Internetfalle reingefallen.
Ich habe allerding auch diese sms mit Stop content abgeschickt.

3 Tage später kam aber wieder eine Sms der nummer 88 044 .


Jetzt weiß ich nicht ob mein Abo wirklich gekündigt ist. weil auch keine Bestätigung kam.
Bitte sagt mir wie genau ich das Abo jetzt kündigen kann oder was ich machen soll
.Ich habe versucht die angebliche Firma schon per email zu erreichen ..es kam bis jetzt aber noch nichts zurück.


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hallo,

hat jemand was neues von der nummer 87069 gehört?

habe seit 6 monaten monatlich eine sms das mein Wap abo erfolgreich gebucht ist.
Bei E-plus/Base weiss man angeblich nciht wer dies ist!
danke für die hilfe


----------



## Unregistriert (15 September 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> hat jemand was neues von der nummer 87069 gehört?
> 
> ...



Über die BASE-Hotline habe ich herausgefunden, dass die 87069 zu Universal Music gehört. Dein Abo wirst Du los unter der Nr. 01802-227520 (6 Cent/Anruf aus dem dt. Festnetz) Hier wirst Du via Tastenmenü übersichtlich durchgelotst. Ich habe es vor ca. 5 Minuten hingekriegt.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 September 2010)

*Ericson GmbH Abo kündigen*

Hallo Mobilfunkfreunde,

ich habe mein ABO von Ericsson GmBHwie folgt gekündigt.

Folgende Rufnummer anrufen

Ericsson GmbH

Fritz-Vomfelde-Str. 26
40547 Düsseldorf
Deutschland
Tel.: +49 211 534 0
Fax: +49 211 534 1000
Email: [email protected]
URL: Ericsson: Mobilfunktechnologie, Mobilfunksysteme, Datenkommunikation und Telekommunikation


hier wurde ich an eine Kostenpflichtige 01805 Nummer durchgestellt.

Ich habe der Dame mein Problem geschildert sie konnte anhand meiner Rufnummer sehen wie oft und wann abgebucht wurde.
Daraufhin hat sie es aus dem System genommen. In meinem Fall war es ein Abo video und SMS Flat (wie auch immer ich da reingerutscht bin keine Ahnung) der Firma Carmunity.

Sie gab mir folgende URL welche man nur im Handy öffnen kann.

URL eingabe  vertrag.carmunity.de (ohne www oder http etc)

daraufhin öffnet sich eine Seite auf der ich alle ABOS sehen kann und bearbeiten kann sogar Kündigen.

So ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.
MfG
Stefan

GANZ WICHTIG....... Ruft euren Dienstanbieter an und verlangt eine Sperre für Drittanbieter damit euch soetwas nicht noch einmal passiert. Diese Sperre ist zumindest bei Debitel kostenlos


----------



## Unregistriert (26 September 2010)

*AW: Wird schlimme folgen haben*

Hallo ich habe das gleiche Problem.
Bei mir ist es bis zum Inkasso gekommen, möchte mal wissen woher die Säcke die Adressen bekommen. Der Inkassoverwalter ist bei der Verbraucherzentrale Essen schon gelistet und wurde auch mittlerweile vom Gericht gestoppt. Wenn so etwas kommen sollte nicht bezahlen.
Bei der Verbraucherzentrale kann man sich ein Musterbrief runterladen.


----------



## Unregistriert (29 September 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo!

Ich habe das gleiche Problem schon seit fast 2 Jahren. Etliche Male mit EPlus telefoniert, Stop an die Nummer 87069 funktioniert nicht und EPlus kann nicht sagen, wer dahintersteckt. Aber Geld weiterleiten, daß können Sie. Echt zum Kotzen, daß nach so vielen Beschwerden und Problemen EPlus nicht langsam mal was macht bzw. Bescheid weis. 
Kann mir jemand den Link für das Musterschreiben der Verbraucherzentrale nennen?

Danke!!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe soeben ebenfalls 2 sms erhalten, die eine von der nr. 66245, darin steht:
> "Ihr Service SMS Abo 88044 (4,99 Euro/Woche) von Ericsson wurde eingerichtet. Sie können das Abo jederzeit bei Ericsson kündigen:"
> hier hört die erste sms auf, ohne zu wissen, wo man dieses scheinbar abgeschlossene Abo kündigen kann!
> ...



also ich hatte dieses blödsinniges Zeug auch.. Ich habe stop splash an die nummer 88044 gesendet. Anscheinend hat es funktioniert, denn es kam keine sms mehr.. lg


----------



## mokafan (13 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Leider stellt sich die Bundesnetzagentur bei Firmen wie PlayPhone EMEA Ltd. Scheintod und die Telekom kassiert selbst bei bekannten Abofallen ab.
Background:
Einer unserer Mitarbeiter hat sich über ein WAP-fähiges Handy,
>> welches sich in der Hosentasche entsperrt hatte << ein PlayPhone Abo eingefangen.
Es gab keine SMS zum Vertragsabschluss oder gar Informationen über wöchentliche Verlängerungen.
Einzig zwei Handy-Mitteilungen lassen sich im Nachhinein damit in
Verbindung bringen, wurden aber vorher als Spam ignoriert:
Von: >>5 stellige Zeichenfolge<<
    >> Datum Uhrzeit<<
    Hier Produkt abholen!
Töne, Spiele, Musik Video und Mehr! 
Es erübrigt sich zu sagen, das nichts heruntergeladen wurde.
Die x mal [email protected] teuren "Serviceleistungen" vielen erst bei der monatlichen Rechnungsprüfung auf und konnten erst danach mit einer  Mail an
[email protected] gestoppt werden.
Im Gegensatz zum Vertragsabschluss wurde die Beendigung des Abo diesmal bestätigt.
Es ist schade das Mobilfunkprovider mit Firmen zusammenarbeiten, die permanent in der Grauzone agieren.
Sie treiben sogar ihre unberechtigten Forderungen ein.
Firmen sind >>um keine rechnungsbedingten Rufnummernsperren zu riskieren<< zur Zahlung verdammt, während uns gleichzeitig die BNetzA im Stich lässt. 
PS. Ein verständnisvoller Telekom Mitarbeiter hat mich auf die Möglichkeit
einer getrennten Sperrung von "Leistungen von Drittanbietern hingewiesen.
Diese geht nicht zwangsläufig mit der Sperrung von Mehrwertdiensten einher. 
Letztere werden leider zunehmend von Firmen wie Lexware für den kostenpflichtigen Support benutzt
und sind so im Geschäftsumfeld vereinzelt notwendig.


----------



## Reporterin (20 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe seit ca. 2Monaten alle 14 Tage eine SMS und Dienstanfrage für Klingeltöne auf dem Handy. Mir werden von der Firma Pitch jeweils 2,99 von der Handyrechnung abgebucht. Ich habe dieses Abo nie bestellt, dort nie etwas abgerufen und die Telefonnnr. sowie die Emailadresse sind nicht erreichbar.Antworte ich auf die SMS (Kurzwahl6729) mit Stop Abo o.ä.wird dies nicht berechnet und hat leider auch keine Konsequenz. Bei meinem Betreiber (Mobilcom) hat man die nicht-Erreichbarkeit des Fremdanbieters zwar registriert,aber die glauben mir eh nicht, dass ich nie ein Abo eingegangen bin. Gibts mehr Leute, denen so etwas passiert ist?


Hallo,

ich arbeite als Journalistin und recherchiere gerade zu diesem Thema. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du/Sie mir Deine/Ihre Geschichte erzählen magst/mögen. Meine Email-Adresse: [email protected]

Viele Grüße
Jeannette


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hallo
ich habe auhc so ein problem  ich bin auf eine seite mit liebestest gestoßn und weil da stand kostenlos hab ich es versucht ja und jetzt wollen die mir jeden 3 tag 2.99 abziehen und die kündigung funktioniert auch nicht kann mir jemand helfen wiel sonst bin ich bald arm!!!


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo
> ich habe auhc so ein problem  ich bin auf eine seite mit liebestest gestoßn und weil da stand kostenlos hab ich es versucht ja und jetzt wollen die mir jeden 3 tag 2.99 abziehen und die kündigung funktioniert auch nicht kann mir jemand helfen wiel sonst bin ich bald arm!!!


Hellsehen gehört hier aber nicht zum Repertoire. Um die helfen zu können müsstest du schon etwas mehr zum gebuchten Abo schreiben: wo, was, wie usw.


----------



## Reporterin (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Lieber Nutzer,

ich arbeite als Reporterin für einen öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender und bin auf der Suche nach Menschen, die aus Versehen/ ohne Wissen in eine solche Abo-Falle getappt sind, so wie Sie. Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Sie sich bei mir melden und mir Ihre Geschichte erzählen. Gerne würde ich mit Ihnen persönlich sprechen. Es wäre schön, wenn mich kontaktieren könnten unter: [email protected]

Mit besten Grüßen
Jeannette


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Meine auch!!!!!



wie denn


----------



## Hippo (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Wie wärs bitte mit ein ganz klein wenig mehr Informationen ...
... aber nur wenns nicht zuviel Mühe macht :roll:


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Reporterin schrieb:


> ...ich arbeite als Reporterin für einen öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender und bin auf der Suche nach Menschen, die aus Versehen/ ohne Wissen in eine solche Abo-Falle getappt sind...


Sind sie aus München? Falls ja, dann gäbe es dort sicher mehr für sie zu graben als nur immer wieder diese "ich-wars-nicht"-Stories zu berichten. Schaun sie sich das mal an: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...ck-als-0900-mehrbetrug-apps-2.html#post324024 Betroffene erzählen zumeist eh nur etwas von dem, worüber sie nichts wissen. Woher auch, wenn sie das Problem weder bei seinem Auftreten noch später bei der Fehlersuche überhaupt erkannt haben.

Graben kann man aber auch z. B. in Düsseldorf und Berlin, denn die Geschäftsmodelle an sich sind es, die beleuchtet gehören und nicht die wenig aussagekräftigen Ergebnisse beim "ach-so-freiwilligen"-Kunden.

Abo hin oder her. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass jemand gern dauerhaft für etwas zahlt, dass er zum einen erst gar nicht will und zum anderen womöglich unwillig untergejubelt bekommt.


----------



## Heiko (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Nope. Ist aus NRW.


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hallo leute ich habe auch ein problem mit kündigen on meinem abo ...
ich zu zeit in einem vertrag bei D2 vodafone,
und ich zahhl jede woch 2,99 für nichts keine ahnung wo der schei** her kommt..!

kennt einer von euch  ZZUMO
                              Atlas_Payment 
habe schon bei einer hotline angerufen die haben gesagt alle abos sind gekündigt aber ich zahl immer noch.

ich brauche hilfe bitte !!

mfg alex


----------



## phi2li (22 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hallo leute!
ich habe angeblich ein abo mit carmunity geschlossen.
wie ist es passier?
ich bin auf eine p****-seite gekommen, wo es videos gab, wollte dann eines anschauen, dann kam aber auch schon, das es 4,99€/Woche kostet. Habe dann natürlich die Seite auch gleich wieder verlassen.
Heute sehe ich auf meiner Rechnung 4x4,99€ von Ericsson.....
Hab da gleich mal angerufen. Die haben mir wiederum eine Telefonnummer von carmunity gegeben.
Hab auch da angerufen, lange Warteschlange, dann aber nette Mitarbeiterin. 
Habe ihr berichtet, das ich nichts abgeschlossen habe, sie wollte mir dasnn erzählen, das ich ein iphone habe und sie alle daten hat die sie brauche. 
soweit ok! ABER:
Anscheinend gibt es Bestätigungs SMS wenn man das Abo schließt sowie jede Woche eine Info, dass das Abo verlängert wird und auch bei der Kündigung.
SO EINE HABE ICH NIE ERHALTEN!
Ich habe mit den Ar********ern kein Abo geschlossen.
Was meint ihr, wie bekomme ich mein Geld wieder zurück?


----------



## Makerin1988 (28 Oktober 2010)

Hallo! Kennt jemand TimWe??? Jeden Monat werden €10,00 für ein Abo von meiner Handyrechnung abgebucht das ich nicht kenne. Keine Ahnung, wie ich dieses Abo abgeschlossen hab. Auf einmal wurde mir jedenfalls dieses "TimWe Weportal Abo" von meiner Handyrechnung abgezogen. Keine Ahnung, wie ich das wieder kündigen kann. Bekomme keine Nachrichtung und nichts von dieser Firma. Hab schon im Internet nachgeschaut, aber da komm ich nur auf die Seite "timewe.com" und da steht auch nichts interessantes drinnen. Hab nicht wirklich irgendeine Kontaktmöglichkeit. Kann mir irgendjemand helfen, dieses Abo wieder zu kündigen, da ich schon verzweifle. Mein Mobilfunkanbieter kann mir leider auch nicht helfen.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Makerin1988 schrieb:


> Kann mir irgendjemand helfen, dieses Abo wieder zu kündigen...


Versuchs mal > HIER <, wenn du aus Deutschland bist: Tel.: 018050028846, eMail:  [email protected]



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hatte auch dasselbe Problem mit Vibramol.  Zum kündigen habe ich diese ...nummer angerufen und es hat geklappt.   018050028846 . Habe auch eine Kündigungsbestätigung per E-Mail bekommen.






Makerin1988 schrieb:


> Hallo! Kennt jemand TimWe?





Unregistriert schrieb:


> Zum selben Anbieter gehört auch *Total_Tim*.


Siehe > HIER <. 





> TIM w.e. is an aggregator of java games and works with more than 15  different suppliers.



Ein Product der 





> TIM w.e. New Media Entertainment
> TIM WE – Serviços de       Telecomunicações Móveis e Afins, S.A.
> 
> *Portugal -  Head Quarters*
> ...


----------



## Sternengucker (10 November 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

hallo liebe Gemeinde....

auch ich habe nun ein Problem....

Durch Zufall ging ich am 04.11. auf meine Mobilcom-Site und sehe eine Rechnungsabschluss von 02.11. von 114,80 !!!
Ich dachte ich fall aus allen Wolken.
Als erstes habe ich mir dann die Rechnungen angesehn und siehe da: "Atlas pay".
Ich soll seitdem 08.07.- 09.10 für was auch immer 1,67€+ Mwst. - zahlen!!!
Die Buchungen:
02.07.  08:07:37
02.07.  08:07:54
09.07.  07:07:20
09.07.  07:07:35....
meist immer 2 kurz nacheinander....

Ich bin (es sind 2Handy´s, vor 21Monaten bei Mobilcom abgeschlossen) recht erstaunt gewesen, da ich die Handy´s weder für das Inet benutze, noch habe ich ein Abo bestellt oder habe was empfangen. Die Nummern der Handy´s kennen nichmal eine Hand von Leuten.
Warum? Ganz einfach:
Ich habe damals das SE C905 bekommen und eine Mindestnutzung dafür...
1Sms pro Monat würde reichen, hat auch immer super geklappt...

Ich habe danach mit Mobilcom telefoniert.
Die sagten ich hätte wahrscheinlich ein Abo mit der Atlas pay abgeschlossen.
Die Frau sagte ich solle Kurzwahl mit "stop" senden. Ja wie sagte ich denn?
Ich habe keine Kurzwahl, sondern nur den Namen des Anieters...
Also nix erreicht. Ich sollte dann den Einzelverbindungsnachweis anfordern.
Habe dann schriftlich Widerspruch gegen diese Rechnung eingelegt und bin damit dann zu Shop hin, welchen die dann per Fax an die Zentrale geschickt haben.
Gestern wollte Mobilcom trotzdem dann die volle Rechnung abbuchen. Ich habe das sofort wieder zurückgeholt und noch eine Email an den Kundenservice verschickt mit dem Inhalt das ich diese Rechnung nicht bezahle, sondern nur den unumstrittenen Teil und das sie mir die Daten von der Firma Atlas pay übersenden, nun erwarte ich Antwort...

Hat schon mal einer von Atlas pay gehört? Selbst unter Google war nichts Gescheites zu finden .

Wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.

lieben Gruß Sternengucker


----------



## Captain Picard (10 November 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Sternengucker schrieb:


> Hat schon mal einer von Atlas pay gehört? Selbst unter Google war nichts Gescheites zu finden .



Könnte in dieser Richtung liegen. Ansonsten auch  Fehlanzeige 

http://www.atlasinteractivegroup.de...rechnungsloesungen-von-atlas-interactive.html


> *PAY.ON *integriert Premium SMS Abrechnungslösungen von *ATLAS Interactive*



http://www.cloud-computing-21.de/re...rechnungsloesungen-von-atlas-interactive/258/



> Düsseldorf, 29. März 2010 - *PAY.O*N, führender Anbieter von globalen Zahlungs- und Risikomanagement-Technologien, integriert die Premium SMS Lösungen von *ATLAS Interactive* in seine Paymentplattform.


----------



## Sternengucker (10 November 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo,

lieben dank für deine schnelle Antwort.

Was mich allerdings auch noch bedrückt is die Geschichte das die Atlas pay
von 02.07. - 17.10. Forderungen stellt, die erst am 02.11 auf der Rechnung sind, was heißt das ich im Januar oder Februar die 2. bekomme?
Und wie sieht das aus, die Verträge mit Mobilcom laufen Ende Januar aus.
Das Abo, wenn es eins sein sollte, besteht dann weiter, wenn ich es nicht kündigen kann?

lg Sternengucker


----------



## Sternengucker (10 November 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Die Antwort von Mobilcom heute:






> Sehr geehrter Herr xxxx,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage vom 09.11.2010.
> 
> ...



Wie gehe ich jetzt am besten vor?
Ok, Atlas anschreiben ist klar, will ja wissen was ich da aboniert haben soll...
Aber muß ich nun die komplette Rechnung von Mobilcom bezahlen um das denn später von atlas wiederzuholen vielleicht sogar zu klagen?

Was meint Ihr dazu ?

lg sternengucker


----------



## Sternengucker (11 November 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde....,


ich habe heute bei Altasinteractive angerufen und wie sich dann rausstellte hatte alles seine Richtigkeit, nur es wurde fälschlicherweise doppelt abgerechnet.

Also viel Rauch um fast nix. Trotzdem möchte ich Mobilcom für die schlechte Auflistung in Ihren EZVN tadeln, das ist verbesserungswürdig.

Ich habe aber dem ganzen was gutes abgewinnen können: Ich habe hierher gefunden, ist eine tolle Seite. Hut ab.

Viele lirbe Grüsse von erleichterten Sternengucker :-D


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar 1232111*



Mr.Pink schrieb:


> ich habee auch ein problem mit einem abo das über die nummer 1232111 gebucht wird allerdings  nennt sich dieser dienst rate on. ([] Erotik Dienst)
> 
> ich konnte durch ein wenig gelese in den agb  und ein paar e-mails nach hier und an herrausfinden das der schuldige in der Tschechischei sitzt.
> hier ein kontaktauszug von eier infoseite
> ...


----------



## Unregistriert (23 November 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe seit ca. 2Monaten alle 14 Tage eine SMS und Dienstanfrage für Klingeltöne auf dem Handy. Mir werden von der Firma Pitch jeweils 2,99 von der Handyrechnung abgebucht. Ich habe dieses Abo nie bestellt, dort nie etwas abgerufen und die Telefonnnr. sowie die Emailadresse sind nicht erreichbar.Antworte ich auf die SMS (Kurzwahl6729) mit Stop Abo o.ä.wird dies nicht berechnet und hat leider auch keine Konsequenz. Bei meinem Betreiber (Mobilcom) hat man die nicht-Erreichbarkeit des Fremdanbieters zwar registriert,aber die glauben mir eh nicht, dass ich nie ein Abo eingegangen bin. Gibts mehr Leute, denen so etwas passiert ist?





Ist schon Interessant.Mir ist etwas ähnliches bei carmunity passiert.Was ich nicht verstehe ist das ich dieselbe Kurzwahlnr.für mein Abo hatte 6729.Mein Mobilfunkbetreiber war auch ein anderer nämlich Vodafone


----------



## Unregistriert (25 November 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

also  ich hab mein handy über einen längeren zeitraum nicht benutzt und musste jetzt feststellen das ich auch diese sms basar geschichte auf meinem handy habe.die sms kam allerdings im juli an.
also habe guthabenkarte , und das letze mal als ich draufgeschaut hatte waren da 20 euro drauf, jetzt sinds noch knapp 2 euro. habe dann wieder geld draufgepackt und bis jetzt wurd mir nichts mehr abgezogen, obwohl in der sms steht: wöchentlich 3,99

jetzt bin ich zwar mein geld schon los, ist das abo damit aber auch ausgelaufen oder kommt da jetzt weiteres? hoffe auf antwort
nico


----------



## Reducal (25 November 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

In der Regel läuft da nichts aus. Du müsstest das schon selbst kündigen.


----------



## Unregistriert (7 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ihr muesst nicht nur "STOP" sonder "STOP IQ" schreiben dann kommt sofort die sms von 50555, dass ihr abo gekuendigt ist!!!



bei mir steht immer nur alle "deine dienste sind ausgelaufen" ist das normal?


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo ich heiße Anja und habe heute ne sms von smsbasar bekommen die haben mir 7 €uro abgezogen dann war ich bei denn und habe die lösch sms geschickt das passwort war STOP PARTY musste ich an die 88044 schicken  und bekamm ne sms zurück das Schlüsselpasswort ist ungültig ich werde eine anzeige machen und mein geld zurück verlangen

Viele Grüße
Anja


----------



## Reducal (10 Dezember 2010)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Anja schrieb:


> ...ich werde eine anzeige machen....


Wieso das? Dein Gesprächspartner sollte der Anbieter sein und nicht die Strafverfolgungsbehörde. Deren Aufgabe ist es weder den Sachverhalt zu klären noch dir das Geld wieder zu beschaffen, auch wenn du mit der Leistung unzufrieden bist und dich nun hintergangen fühlst.


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Januar 2011)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

habe es soooo gemacht stop alle an 88044 u dann nochmal eine mit status hat geklappt ... ein frohes neues hehe


----------



## passim (5 Januar 2011)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Habe das selbe Problem.Schreibe -Stop- Keywordnummer- zb.12345-,Dann kommet zur antwort. Sie müssen ein Keyword nach Stop eingeben.>Keyword< oder Stop All Bei einen Webabbo geben sie den Abo Codes ein nach Stop ein.
Habe ich gemacht,aber irgenwie mache ich was falsch. Kann mir einer genau schreiben,wie ich sowas schreiben mus. Vielen Dank

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 16:26:24 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 16:23:19 ----------

Gut hat sich erledigt,habe ebend ein email bekommen.Alle abo wurden beendet. Dabnk.


----------



## Napionte (15 Januar 2011)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo ich habe ein problem war per handy im netz und nun ziehen die mir ständig 4,99 de woche ab was soll ich tun wie bekomm ich das wieder los.bekomme ständig ne mail von 1232111 das mein guthaben nicht ausreicht zur auslieferung eines kostenpflichtigen dienstes.von playphone europe ltd. kann mir bitte einer helfen hab die  karte erst neu....danke im vorraus


ich kann dir helfen mir ist das gleiche passiert du kannst bei dem anbieter deines tatif anrufen und eine neue handynummer beantragen

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 20:10:46 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:09:54 ----------




Napionte schrieb:


> ich kann dir helfen mir ist das gleiche passiert du kannst bei dem anbieter deines tatif anrufen und eine neue handynummer beantragen


dan kommen keine sms mehr viel glück

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 20:15:39 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 20:10:46 ----------

ich kann euch helfen ihr müsst bei eurem tarifanbieter anrufen und alles erklären er kann euch eine neue handynummer geben natürlich nicht umsonst aber besser als 10€ in der woche bei mir hat das 15 € gekostet hat sich aber gelohnt den ich habe schon inzwischen 50 € zu bezahlen einen hacken gibts aber ihr müsst das geld was mit der sms noch bezahlen leider aber viel glück hoffentlich funktioniert es bei euch auch


----------



## laotse24 (19 Januar 2011)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo. kann mir hier jemand zu den genannten Thema einen Tipp geben, Ich habe angeblich einen Abbo Vertrag abgeschlossen indem ich ein Bild angeklickt habe,
Mobilcom stellt sich quer, sie wollen auch nicht das ich Fremdabuchung sperren kann, Sie ziehen das ganze von der Rechnung ab und ich muss zuschauen.
itlerweile habe ich zwar gekündigt was ich gar nicht abgeschlossen habe aber wie bekomme ich eine Sperrung für Fremde hin, Leider habe ich den Vertrag noch 1,5Jahre ansonsten nie wieder Mobilcom
Ohne erhebliche Kosten kann ich sie noch nicht mal kontaktieren,


----------



## Unregistriert (3 April 2011)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo bekomme seit wochen  immer SMS von der Nummer 50555.

Habe jetzt eine SMS mit "STOP" an die 50555 gesendet und die Antwort bekommen: "Dein gemischt IQ  Club-Abo ist gelöscht."


Hat  funktioniert


----------



## laotse24 (4 April 2011)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Habe seit ca. 2Monaten alle 14 Tage eine SMS und Dienstanfrage für Klingeltöne auf dem Handy. Mir werden von der Firma Pitch jeweils 2,99 von der Handyrechnung abgebucht. Ich habe dieses Abo nie bestellt, dort nie etwas abgerufen und die Telefonnnr. sowie die Emailadresse sind nicht erreichbar.Antworte ich auf die SMS (Kurzwahl6729) mit Stop Abo o.ä.wird dies nicht berechnet und hat leider auch keine Konsequenz. Bei meinem Betreiber (Mobilcom) hat man die nicht-Erreichbarkeit des Fremdanbieters zwar registriert,aber die glauben mir eh nicht, dass ich nie ein Abo eingegangen bin. Gibts mehr Leute, denen so etwas passiert ist?



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Mobilcom ist gegen solche Kritik völlig imun. Mir ist etwas ähnliches passiert. Das schlimme gegenüber normalen Betrügern ist das Mobilcom es gleich von der Rechnung abzieht. Hinterher sein Geld wieder einzuklagen ist sehr schwer b. Z. W schleier mann den Schinken nach der Bratwurst. Der Verdacht liegt nahe das Mobilcom bei den Betrügereien kräftig mitverdient. Anders kann ich mir den ihr störisches Verhalten bei Einspruch auf die Rechnung nicht erklären.


----------



## Abo-Besieger (27 April 2011)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe das selbe Problem. Weiß jemand vielleicht, wer der Anbeiter 87069 ist und wie man den erreichen kann bzw. sein "ABO" kündigen kann? Vielen Dank!



Gott sei Dank - es ist unglaublich, aber ich habe es soeben geschafft nach 29 MONATEN (!!!) mein scheiß Abo (jeden Monat diese Abbuchung von 4,99 Euro) zu deaktivieren. 
E-Plus konnte mir nicht helfen, google konnte mir (fast) nicht helfen. Aber nachdem ich mich jetzt mal richtig dahintergeklemmt habe, hat es funktioniert. 

Verursacher der SMS von der Nr. 87069 ist vybemobile. Wenn ihr eure "Abos" sehen und deaktivieren wollt, dann müsst ihr auf goPAY Abo Verwaltung gehen, dort eine TAN anfordern und eure Handynummer eintippen. Und siehe da: plötzlich ist es ganz einfach den Mist abzuschalten. 

Der Mist hat mich nun 145 Euro gekostet :-(  Wenn ich das Geld damals angelegt hätte, wäre ich heute reich :-P Nee aber im Ernst: ich könnte kotzen!!! 
Aber nachdem ich nun so lange nach einer Lösung für das Problem gesucht habe, wollte ich das unbedingt posten, damit jedem geholfen wird, der den Scheiß nicht mehr los wird. Hoffe dieses Posting lässt sich nun bei google finden. 

Gruß, 
Marc


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 April 2011)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*



Abo-Besieger Marc schrieb:


> vybemobile


Berichte doch mal, wie hast du das Abo ausgelöst? Hier oder hier, z. B.?


----------



## Unregistriert (6 Mai 2011)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Hallo, ich habe den test auf 

http://www.iq-mania.de/lp/iqblue6/i...6&am_src_adv=iqblue6&t-sid=6191_1647_97904451

gemacht und dann die sms bekommen dort stand aber keine nummer an die ich die kündigung hätte schreiben können kann mir da villeicht jemand helfen?


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2011)

*AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*

Muddu da machn: IQ - Mania


> Guerilla Mobile Berlin GmbH Pfuelstrasse 5 10997 Berlin  Support: [email protected] Telefon: 01805 035318 (0,14 EUR/Min. Festnetz 42Cent/min Mobilfunk) Fax: 01805 035319 (0,14 EUR/Min. Festnetz 42Cent/min Mobilfunk


----------



## Maikeli (12 Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

letze Woche kam 3 mal eine SMS das mir 2,99€ von Mani Multi Media abgebucht wurde.
Ich habe keine Ahnung was das ist und ich habe niemals ein Abo dort gemacht.
Heute morgen bekam ich wieder eine SMS!! Ich habe einen Basevertrag und bin auch gleich am selben Tag in den Laden gegangen, aber die haben mir nichts anderes gesagt als das ich im Internet gucken soll bei Foreneinträgen und alles durchsuchen soll nach Kündigungsmöglichkeiten. Natürlich habe ich jetzt nicht wirklich viel dazu gefunden.

Also ich hoffe mir kann jemand so schnell wie möglich helfen. Ich werde gleich noch mal in den Laden fahren und mein Bestes versuchen aber ich hofffe trotz allem das ich noch was zu lesen finde von euch. Wäre super nett

Gruss
Maike


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2011)

Den Weg in den Laden kannste dir sparen. Mani Multi Media = Mani Multimedia Ltd. > HIER <.


> Mani Multimedia Limited
> 29/F One Kowloon,
> 1 Wang Yuen Street,
> Kowloon Bay,
> Kowloon, Hong Kong



Wende dich besser dort hin:


> Für unseren Auskunftdienst und Hilfe bitte kontaktieren Sie uns:
> E-Mail: [email protected]
> Hotline: 0180 5018077
> (0,14€/ Min.a.d. Festnetz, andere Mobilfunkpreise möglich.)
> *für weitere Details über unsere Produkte und Dienstleistungen bitte besuchen sie unsere Website unter http://de.handyjoy.com*





> Ich abonniere den Poly-Klingeltöne ABO Dienst der nur an Benutzer von *T-Mobile, Vodafone, E-Plus, O2, Debitel und Mobilcom* angeboten wird um 20 Poly-Klingeltöne Credits/Woche. zu erhalten; eine Gebühr in Höhe von *€4.99/Woche.*. wird an das von mir angegebene Handykonto oder Prepaid-Konto berechnet bzw. davon abgezogen, bis ich *"STOP"* an 50123 schicke um das Abo zu kündigen; ich konnen den Service jederzeit kundigen. Ich bin zur Übernahme der Gebühren berechtigt. Durch Klick auf "Anmeldung" bestätige ich, dass : ich die AGBs und Bedingungen für das Angebot von kostenlosen Klingeltönen gelesen habe und damit einverstanden bin. Reguläre Textgebühren können anfallen. Weiter Gebühren können anfallen. Für weitere Informationen schicken Sie bitte *"STATUS"* an 50123.
> 
> Der Dienst ist ein Abonnement und kann jederzeit kostenlos über den Link "Vertrag kündigen", über "Kontakt" oder über e-mail an [email protected] gekündigt werden


----------



## Maximilian Vollberg (24 August 2011)

Hallo ich war gestern noch in Urlaub und als ich wieder kam habe ich mir bei ALDI-Talk eine 15 Euro Aufladekarte gehollt.

2 Stunden nach der aufladung gings los 3 SMS habe ich bekommen das mir jewals 2,99 Euro abgebucht wurden von dem Premium-Dienst Mani Multimedia Ltd.

Meine frage wie kann ich dies wieder weg machen und dazu ich bin nie ein Abo eingegangen !!


----------



## Heiko (24 August 2011)

War das direkt nach der Aktivierung?


----------



## Screamfan (27 August 2011)

Auch ich hatte garnicht mehr an die Abos gedacht, die ich noch bei meinen Vodafonevertrag hatte. Waren noch 3 diverse Fremdanbieter. Nun habe ich vor ca. 4 Jahren die Abbuchung von Fremdanbietern sperren lassen, standen aber noch bis gestern als Aktiv drin in Mein Vodafone. Mittlerweile hat ein Freundlicher Vodafone MItarbeiter die Abos Stillgelegt, sodas mir nichts mehr passieren kann. Sie stehen jetzt als Inaktiv drin. Die Sperre lasse ich auch drin, damit mir sowas nicht mehr passieren kann.

Auch wenn ich die Sperre schon vorher drin hatte und die dadurch nichts abbuchen konnten, bin ich froh wenn die jetzt von den Vodafonemitarbeitern stillgelegt (ich denke gleichbedeutet mit Kündigung lt. seiner Aussage) worden sind. Bräuchte mich um nix mehr kümmern und irgendwas kündigen. Stehen zwar noch drin, sodas sie mich daran erinnern aber INAKTIV.

Gut das mir das nicht mehr passieren kann. Und danke an alle Freundlichen Mitarbeiter von Vodafone. So sollte das immer sein.


----------



## Screamfan (28 August 2011)

Hoffe natürlich jetzt wo sie deaktiviert sind also das dort Inaktiv steht, das mir nichts mehr passieren kann. Aber ich denke mal nicht. Oder was meint ihr?

Hab mir mal hier das so durchgelesen, und dort stand viel man muss es selber Kündigen. Da es aber schon so lange her ist und ich nicht mehr wisse ob ich es schon selber gemacht habe und er sie ja auf Inaktiv gesetzt hat bräuchte wie ich es geschrieben habe ich nichts mehr machen lt. Vodafone.

Naja weniger Gedanken machen. Ist bestimmt alles gut.

Vielen Dank fürs Forum hier. Finde ich richtig Klasse. Und danke schonmal falls noch Antworten für mich kommen .


----------



## JogiJASEN (15 September 2011)

He Leute,hab heute eine SMS bekommen in der folgendes steht! 


Ihr Abo (3,99 EUR) bei My_Doo_GmbH ist eingerichtet.
Im Internet auf www.vodafone.de/abos
finden Sie Ihre Abos auf einen Blick.Ihr Vodafone Team
Absender:6729


Was soll ich jetz machen? Ich hab nicht einmal irgendwas aboniert! HILFE!!!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (16 September 2011)

JogiJASEN schrieb:


> Was soll ich jetz machen?


Ich frage mich immer, warum Leutchenz es im Internet immer hier her schaffen aber anscheinend nicht mal in der Lage sind, ihre eigenen Tastatureingaben bei der Suchmaschine zum Anbieter finden. Guckst speziell du hier: http://www.mydoo-international.com/de/faq.html


----------



## Hippo (16 September 2011)

Ach Rüdiger ...
... guck Dir die Pisaergebnisse an und schau mal beim Programmanbieter RTL was der so anbietet ...
Man könnte da vielleicht mal eine Doku-Soap initiieren:
*"Ich stecke in der Abofalle - wer holt mich hier raus?"*


----------



## gast sultanem (18 Oktober 2011)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> *AW: Fremdanbieter Handy Abo nicht kündbar*
> 
> Vielen Dank für die vielen Info´s!
> 
> ...



hallo erstmal an alle hier
ich bin in die abo falle getappt ohne es zu wissen, hab es durch zufall auf meiner telefonrechnung entdeckt. wie bei allen hier lässt sich das abo in meinem fall spiele nicht kündigen, nicht über sms, anruf der hotline hat wenig sinn da man dort in eine entlose warteschleife kommt. auch habe ich auf diese dubiose email adresse eine email gesendet, ohne erfolg. ich bekomme immer die meldung das es diese adresse nicht gibt. ich bin dann so vorgegangen wie ein anderer user es beschrieben über e plus verbraucher und jugentschutz. wenn man dann auf kündigung geht öffnet sich ja das fenster in dem man die 88044 eingibt klickt auf weiter und es kommt der anbieter, in meinem fall ericsson payment, auf weiter klicken und es erscheint die dubiose email ady sowie adresse und tele. nr. die ich wählte mit sternchen und direkt an ein unternehmen hier in meiner stadt verbunden wurde. ich habe dort massiven druck ausgeübt bezüglich internetabzocke, betrog u.s.w und siehe da , mobilenobo ist sony ericson. ich habe die seite mobilenobo.com aufgerufen und dort im support meine kündigung gesendet, natürlich mit den dazu gehöhrenden konsequensen, falls man meine kündigung nicht akzeptieren würde. ich werde jetzt noch eine mail an sony ericson aufsetzen, mit meiner beschwerde und werde ihnen auch mit rundfunk und fernseh drohen

[Modhinweis: Die Anwendung rudimentärer Regeln der deutschen Rechtschreibung würde die Lesbarkeit des Beitrags ungemein erhöhen]
[modedit by Hippo: Beiträge getackert]


----------



## haudraufundschluss (18 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Sultanem,

Du darfst Sony nicht mit mobilenobo in einen Topf werfen. Wahrscheinlich geht es um Ericsson IPX, die in keiner Weise mit Sony verbandelt sind. Und genauso wahrscheinlich ist diese Verwechslung auch erwünscht, um sich einen seriösen Anstrich zu verpassen.

p.s.: Du hilfst anderen Lesern hier im Forum ungemein, wenn Du ab und zu mal einen Absatz in Deine Beiträge einfügst. Das erhöht die Lesbarkeit ungemein...


----------



## gast sultanem (18 Oktober 2011)

hallo an alle
ich habe gute nachricht diese kündigung hat geklappt. und hier ist das bestätigungsschreiben

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

vielen Dank für Ihre Email.

Hiermit bestätigen wir Ihre Kündigung der Abonnierung unseres Services für
folgende Nr.............

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Support Team

MobileNobo – SendVideoToMobile

*Jetzt versucht es auch bei denen*

[ok danke das werde ich machen, nein ich mache sony nicht veranwortlich, aber tatsache ist das es sich um son,Y handelt die hinter dem ganzen stehen, ich vermute aber das sony nichts über die machenschaften von ipx oder mobilenobo wissenx="haudraufundschluss, post: 337441"]Hallo Sultanem,

Du darfst Sony nicht mit mobilenobo in einen Topf werfen. Wahrscheinlich geht es um Ericsson IPX, die in keiner Weise mit Sony verbandelt sind. Und genauso wahrscheinlich ist diese Verwechslung auch erwünscht, um sich einen seriösen Anstrich zu verpassen.

p.s.: Du hilfst anderen Lesern hier im Forum ungemein, wenn Du ab und zu mal einen Absatz in Deine Beiträge einfügst. Das erhöht die Lesbarkeit ungemein...[/quote]

[modedit by Hippo: Beiträge getackert]


----------



## neveragain (24 Februar 2012)

Netsize Deutschland GmbH

Friesenstr. 5-15
50670 Köln 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*Nummer*:
0800-1899355
*Fax*:
05312344922
*E-Mail*:
[email protected]
*Erreichbarkeit*:
24h/365 Tage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   1232014, 20100, 20202, 20333, 21121, 66666, 73054, 82066, 83238, 83239, 88809,


----------



## Hexle4 (27 März 2012)

HILFEEEE

Mein sohn hat versehentlich bei First mobile affilate ein Abo abgeschlossen und ich kann es nicht kündigen. Bitte um Hilfe

First Mobile affilate Abo !!! Ungewollt wie kann ich es kündigen ??? bitte schnelle hilfe


----------



## Reducal (27 März 2012)

Hexle4 schrieb:


> First Mobile affilate Abo !!! Ungewollt wie kann ich es kündigen ???


Versuchs mal hier: http://www.firstmobileaffiliate.com/mobile-affiliate-cell-phone-sms-marketing/contact/ oder über deinen Provider.


----------



## HelpMeOrDie (12 Juni 2012)

HELP

Ich habe in meiner O2 Rechnung seit einiger Zeit Beträge von 15-20 Euro bei Mehrwertdienste (Daten) der Name ist Web Abo: MobileNOBO/Ericsson 
und Typ IPX A . 1


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2012)

Wie oft fragst du noch? Hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/help-mobilenobo-ericsson-ipx-a-1.39084/#post-349539


----------



## Miau (10 Juli 2012)

_Hallo,_
_Ich bin auch Vodafone-Kundin und habe 2 Sms bekommen_
_bei der ersten steht nur ein Name und keine Nummer und dort steht eibn login mit passwort für mich und das es 4.99euro/7tage kostet_

_Dann bekam ich eine sms von der nummer 6729 in der drin stand : Vodafone:Ihre Bezahlung von 4.99euro für ihr Abo bei Birdview_Mobile_AG ist erfolgt. Im Internet auf vodafone.de/abos finden sie Ihre Abos auf einen Blick ._

_Aber ich kann das abo weder entfernen noch hat das STOP etwas gebracht ich brauche wirklich hilfe  ich bin immerhin noch Minderjährig...Bitte, was kann ich machen um dieses Abo zu beenden ?_


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 Juli 2012)

_


Miau schrieb:



* Birdview_Mobile_AG *

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Hier her haste gefunden aber den ersten Treffer bei Google nicht?_
_http://birdviewmobile.com/AGB’s_germany.html_


> 5) Die Kündigung eines Abos zum Ende des Abo-Zeitraumes ist jederzeit möglich, ohne daß hierfür eine Kündigungsfrist zu beachten ist. Die Kündigung erfolgt:
> 
> Email: [email protected]
> Hotline unter Tel: 0180 5 24 00 77 (14 Ct/Min aus dem Dt. Festnetz, Mobilfunk max. 42 Ct/Min) oder durch schicken eines Fax:* 0180 5 24 00 99* (14 Ct/Min aus dem Dt. Festnetz, Mobilfunk max. 42 Ct/Min),
> ...


----------



## Miau (10 Juli 2012)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> _Hier her haste gefunden aber den ersten Treffer bei Google nicht?_
> _http://birdviewmobile.com/AGB’s_germany.html_


 
Dankeschön  ja ,ich war vll. etwas in hektik tut mir leid


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2012)

Etwas Hintergrundrauschen



Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:


> _Hier her haste gefunden aber den ersten Treffer bei Google nicht?_
> _http://birdviewmobile.com/AGB’s_germany.html_


Es gibt übrigens eine "Birdview Mobile AG" und eine "Birdview Mobile (Schweiz) AG". Interessant ist, dass der Verwaltungsrat noch andere Funktionen innehat(te), z.B. bei Firmen wie Distefora (erinnert sich noch jemand an den Hamburger Patentfaltkartensohn?) (wikipedia)(*Kultvideo!!!) *und Minick (auch hier im Forum bekannt)

An solchem Hintergrundrauschen interessierte Leserinnen und Leser mögen diesen Link anschauen
http://www.moneyhouse.ch/u/birdview_mobile_ag_CH-140.3.003.705-6.htm


----------



## zitze (11 Juli 2012)

Zitatn

Es gibt übrigens eine "Birdview Mobile AG" und eine "Birdview Mobile (Schweiz) AG"

Zitatff

das hab ich auch mit bekommen...grad vor ner Stunde.

Mich hats auch erwischt mit der Bande.Stellt euch vor bin da in der Hotline raus gekommen...

Hotline unter Tel: 0180 5 24 00 77 (14 Ct/Min aus dem Dt. Festnetz, Mobilfunk max. 42 Ct/Min) oder durch schicken eines Fax:* 0180 5 24 00 99* (14 Ct/Min aus dem Dt. Festnetz, Mobilfunk max. 42 Ct/Min),

ich gesagt will Kündigen den Abovertrag...sie am Tel. jo klar bitte Handynummer..... sie war traumhaft Freundlich....ich die Nummer hin sie darauf...Sorry die Nummer gibts bei uns nicht...ich...hääää kann nicht sein ...ich die SMS vorgelesen...
( _Vodafone:Ihre Bezahlung von 4.99euro für ihr Abo bei Birdview_Mobile_AG ist erfolgt. Im Internet auf vodafone.de/abos finden sie Ihre Abos auf einen Blick .)_
sie darauf.....sie sind hier bei net Mobile und nicht bei Birdview Mobile AG. Ich kann nicht sein ...weil das die Nummer auf deren HP von Birdview Mobile AG ist...steht da in den AGBs.Sie darauf...nur....hmmm.

Ich weiter darauf ..bei denen in der AGB steht unter Punkt 8:

Die Bestellabwicklung in Deutschland per mobiles Bezalen erfolgt über den technischen Provider net mobile AG.

Sie wieder hmmmmm

ich und nun?

sie... ich gebs den techn. Support weiter die melden sich innerhalb 7 Tage bei ihnen.

ich ok wers glaubt...

sie Tschö
ich Tschö

nun warte ich 7 Tage ..kommt nix ruf ich da an..lass mir schriftlich bestätigen das  ich kein Abo bei denen habe...nehm dazu die AGB von Birdview Mobile AG mit den Inhalt bei Punkt 8 leg das bei Mobilcom vor...zuzüglich der 2 Adressen die Schweizer Firmen- und Personendatenbank stehen
Link:
http://www.monetas.ch/htm/651/de/Fi...ensuche=Birdview+Mobile&CompanySearchSubmit=1

sag ich bin bereit das Abo zu kündigen..es sind aber schleierhafte Scheinfirmen mit kein festen Wohnsitz/Adresse/Ansprechpartner/Hotline usw. entziehe Mibilcom die Eizusermächtigung..Überweise den Vertraglich festgelegten Preis gehe zu der Bullerei und stelle Strafanzeige.Zur not soll mir wer den "ordnungsgemäßen Abo-Vertrag nach weisen.

So habe fertig...sobald ich was neues weis lass ich es euch wissen

mfg Zitze


----------



## Reducal (11 Juli 2012)

zitze schrieb:


> entziehe Mibilcom die Eizusermächtigung..Überweise den Vertraglich festgelegten Preis gehe zu der Bullerei und stelle Strafanzeige.Zur not soll mir wer den "ordnungsgemäßen Abo-Vertrag nach weisen.


Zu diesem unsäglichen Vorhaben, die Bullerei beschäftigen zu wollen, hier mal ein kurzer Exkurs: Anzeigendiskussion (was: net mobile AG)

Nutzt du ein Smartphone?


----------



## zitze (11 Juli 2012)

Hi Reducal

jo hab das S2...worauf willst du hinaus? wegen den Forum lese ich immer "Vortäuschen falscher Tatsachen"....der Satz klingt gut muss aber richtig angewendet werden.

ich denk mal in etwa so:

gewerbemäßiges Handeln der Firma X unter Betrugsverdacht:

ich zitiere ungern aber es gibt klare Gesetze an die sich jeder halten muss

_StGB § 263 Betrug
(1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen *rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen*, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er durch Vorspiegelung falscher oder durch Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen einen Irrtum erregt oder unterhält, wird bla..bla..bla_

_In meinen Fall war nicht ersichtlich das ich ein Abo ein gehe...werder AGBs oder der gleichen wurden mir gezeigt die egal wie auch immer bestätigt werden müssen für ein ordnungsgemäßen Vertragsabschluss wobei ich BEWUSST ZUSTIMME kann...keine ersichtlichen Hinweise ..._
_Das ist also für mich als Endbenutzer ein nicht nachvollziehbar Vertragsabschluss._

Ich will eigentlich nur auf eines hinaus...

Sollte ich keinen Erfolg verbuchen können mit der Abo-Kündigung...bzw. Wiederspruchsfrist 14 Tage weil die Firma X mir nicht antwortet....egal ob Mail/Fax/Hotline/Einschreiben und ich alle MEINE Möglichkeiten ausgereizt habe, ich nunmehr nicht zur Verantwortung gezogen werden kann.

Mit der Strafanzeige gegen Firma x ist meine Möglichkeit nun komplett erschöpft.
Erfolgt eine Strafanzeige gegen Firma x wegen Betruges werde ich mit sicherheit nicht viel Erfolg haben ...wer weis ob das Gericht wegen meinen 4,99€ überhaupt gehör schenkt...vermutlich nicht.

ABER:

Es besteht eine Strafanzeige gegen Firma x die mit den Vertragspartner Mobilanbieter x die Kosten des Abos berechnet und diese auf den Endbenutzer umgelegt wird.

ist das ne Mitbeteiligung?Egal ob bewusst oder unbewusst!!!!

ich sag nur OHA

Das Problem ist das die von mir genannte Firma sehr wohl bekannt ist bei Vodafone und der Support sehr hilfsbereit da ist und alle Wege die ein Anbieter hat seinen Kunden auch weiter gibt....bis hin zur ...ich sag mal Stillegung des Abos....
Stell dir vor da gibts ein Orner namens ABO-VERWALTUNG....wo ist meine von Mobilcom 
Ich denke mal wenn ich mein Anbieter alle Unterlagen bringe inklusive der Strafanzeige..ich mit den Vernünftig rede... auch eine Lösung kommt.

Im ernstfall soll mich doch die Firma Birdview Mobile AG verklagen und mir bzw. dem Gericht die Beweise vor legen das ich dies Abo bewusst abgeschlossen habe.Denn wie schon gesagt...es gibt Richtlinien wie ein Vertrag abgeschlossen wird...auch für Abos

Frage bleibt wie weit hilft bzw. macht Mobilcom mit

ich werde es sehn

mfg zitze






ahh _Gewerbeaufsichtsamt_ ist auch ein nettes Wort ...könnte mir vorstellen das die auch mit mischen wollen/können....oder Finazämter...glaub mir für 4,99 finde ich vieeele Möglichkeiten und sind sie noch so klein um Birdview zu beschäftigen 

mfg zitze


----------



## Reducal (11 Juli 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Nutzt du ein Smartphone?
> 
> 
> zitze schrieb:
> ...


Da ist irgendwas über dieses Ding bei der Nutzung des mobilen Internet passiert, das man in einem Strafverfahren nachweisen müsste. Ohne diesem Nachweis kann es kein erfolgreiches Verfahren geben, es muss eingestellt werden, da kein Tatnachweis geführt werden kann.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juli 2012)

zitze schrieb:


> Stellt euch vor bin da in der Hotline raus gekommen...
> Hotline unter Tel: 0180 5 24 00 77 (14 Ct/Min aus dem Dt. Festnetz, Mobilfunk max. 42 Ct/Min) oder durch schicken eines Fax:* 0180 5 24 00 99* (14 Ct/Min aus dem Dt. Festnetz, Mobilfunk max. 42 Ct/Min),
> ...sie sind hier bei net Mobile


Das stimmt: gopay
http://www.helpster.de/bei-gopay-abo-kuendigen-das-sollten-sie-beachten_59800


> und nicht bei Birdview Mobile AG


Ja, so läuft das eben: Keiner war's und Niemand hat's gesehen
Legaler Betrug mit freundlicher Unterstützung einer dumm innovationsgläubigen Politik? Oder so: Die schöne neue Klickibuntiwelt zahlen wir eben (auch) durch solche Parasiten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juli 2012)

zitze schrieb:


> ahh _Gewerbeaufsichtsamt_ ist auch ein nettes Wort ...könnte mir vorstellen das die auch mit mischen wollen/können....oder Finazämter...glaub mir für 4,99 finde ich vieeele Möglichkeiten und sind sie noch so klein um Birdview zu beschäftigen


Finanzamt ist gut. Noch mehr Lust auf Beschäftigung? Dann lies das UWG.
http://dejure.org/gesetze/UWG/16.html
Wer hier die erste Strafanzeige mit Verurteilung durchbringt, dem schenke ich gegen Vorlage der Akten einen Amazon-Einkaufsgutschein in Höhe von 100 Euro.


so, nun noch etwas aus der Giftküche des Chaostheoretikers:


Frage:
wer ist Birdview Mobile Limited? (Google mal nach "Sales Manager at Birdview Mobile Ltd" in Anführungszeichen).

und dann das:
http://meinelobby.blogspot.de/2009/09/vorsicht-betruger-net-mobile-ag-und-t.html

interessant vielleicht das:


> Die geschichte net mobile AG geht in die nächste Runde. Habe heute folgende Antwort auf meine Beschwerde von Net Mobile AG erhalten:
> "Auf der Rufnummer 0049XXXXXX bestand seit dem 23.06. 2011, 18:09 Uhr ein WAP Abodienst mit dem Namen WAP: HANDYXXX.DE und wurde am 15.08.2011, 22:14 Uhr deaktiviert.
> 
> Der Dienst wird über die Bezahlmethode „go-PAY“ abgerechnet.
> ...


 
wenn es eine Verbindung gibt zwischen der Schweizer AG und der "Birdview Mobile Limited", dann könnte man das wenigstens zuordnen.

und siehe da:
http://www.networksolutions.com/whois-search/brokerbabe.com

(google mal nach brokerbabe)

da hammers ja.
Lass mich raten: Dein Smartphone hat von ganz allein nette Videos bei youp* geöffnet?

PS: google mal nach "brokerbabe eurowebtainment" (ohne Anführungszeichen) und Du kannst sogar ein Bild sehen von zwei der Menschleins, die Dein Geld haben. Hmm, aber wie kriege ich Chaosforscher diese Leutchen nun mit der Minick in Verbindung??? Oder hat mich da der Forscherinstinkt getäuscht? Mal abwarten...


PPS: G* Sc* ist womöglich nach wie vor director der Playvisionmedia UK Limited, zusammen mit D* Az*
http://companycheck.co.uk/company/06970879
-->
http://www.networksolutions.com/whois-search/playvisionmedia.com
-->
http://www.networksolutions.com/whois-search/daproducts.ch
-->
http://www.moneyhouse.ch/u/da_products_gmbh_CH-020.4.031.999-9.htm

So. Nun weiß ich wenigstens, mit wem man es hier zu tun hat. Ab in die Heia. Und am Wochenende hab ich vielleicht Zeit, auf die Suche zu gehen, wo man denen in die Falle gehen kann.


Reducal schrieb:


> Da ist irgendwas über dieses Ding bei der Nutzung des mobilen Internet passiert, das man in einem Strafverfahren nachweisen müsste.


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2012)

Wenn man den Recherchen von Aka glauben kann, so kommt man zu einem durchaus schlüssigen Ergebnis.


> Brokerbabe.com - Internationalisierung im vollen Gange
> 
> 
> > ...wurden Lösungen mit WAP Billing ... lanciert.


Sind das Italiener oder italienische Schweizer? Passt gut, denn ein Urlaub im Tessin und Wallis steht mal wieder an. Gucken kostet ja nichts!


----------



## zitze (12 Juli 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Da ist irgendwas über dieses Ding bei der Nutzung des mobilen Internet passiert, das man in einem Strafverfahren nachweisen müsste. Ohne diesem Nachweis kann es kein erfolgreiches Verfahren geben, es muss eingestellt werden, da kein Tatnachweis geführt werden kann.


 
Du hast da recht aus der Sicht nur musst du darauf auch wieder eine Antwort haben und den Gericht kar machen wenn sie wie in deinen Zitat so antworten sollten.

Es geht mir in erster Linie nicht um den Betrug der Firma x sondern warum ich meine Wiederspruchsfrist geschweige eine Kündigung einreichen kann weil es 0 Ansprechpartner dafür gibt.

Desweiteren noch
Warum soll ich ein Abo abschliesen aber es nachweislich durch mein Datenverkehr nicht in Anspruch nehmen?
Warum setze ich alles daran seit Bekangabe des Abos  meine Wiederspruchsfrist zu wahren und in irgendeiner Weise kund zu tun?
Ich Mailverkehr/Telefonate führe mit den Aboanbieter und immernoch auf Antwort warte.
Und ich auserdem nicht mal an der richtigen Bearbeitungsstelle ,wie vorgegeben in den AGBs der Firma x, Erfolg verbuche.

Sein und Schein trifft die richtige Bezeichnung dafür was für dubiose Firmen gänglich ist

Die Strafanzeige auf Betrug allein hat eh kein Erfolg .Betrug ist das Endproduckt was sich bildet aus:

*Aus unbeabsichtigtes Abo ---> erfolgt Wiederspruchsfrist--->keine Rückmeldung oder Klärung in diese Zeit --->daraus vorsorgliche Kündigung ---> keine Rückmeldung ---> daraus Betrugsverdacht.*

und diese dinge kann ich schlicht weg belegen.

Somit habe ich auch das recht und die Möglichkeiten, was ich beweisen kann, mein Mobilanbiter zum handeln zu bewegen.Tut er das nicht,weil nur ER ist mein Vertragspartner, macht er sich wegen dubioser Geschäfte aufgrund eines dubiosen Geschäftspartner nicht gerade beliebt.Ich könnte mir auch Vorstellen das dies weiter Folgen hat.Dafür müsste ich mich aber erst schlau machen.

Zum anderen wird sich keine Firma gerne damit abstempeln lassen

Sie würde unter bestimmten Umständen die bestehenden Geschäftbeziehungen der Firma X unter einbehalt von rechtlich vorgeschriebenen Kündigungsfristen auch zurück ziehen.Es kann und darf nicht sein das unseriöse /dubiose Geschäfte über ein Konto der Mobilcom abgewickelt werden.

Bei Vodafone im Forum habe ich den Eindruck genau das umsetzen zu wollen weil da einen SOFORT geholfen wird...bei Mobilcom möchte ich das noch nicht behaupten weil der Status dafür zu früh ist.Eine Drittanbietersperre ist schon mal eingerichtet was mich jedoch noch nicht zufrieden stellt.Ich gebe erst ruhe bis endlich entweder von Abo-Anbieter meine Wiederspruchsfrist bzw Kündigung angenommen wurde oder Mobilcom mir bestätigt das aufgrund der vorgelegten beweise mir die Kosten nicht weiter berechnet.

Ach und noch was bei Go-Pay ist nicht mal meine Nummer Reg.somit kann ich nicht mal das Abo selbst kündigen.Eine kleine info noch...der Vertrag bei mir is neu also abgeschlossen am 06.07 SMS Abo am 10.07 erhalten.Vielleicht überschneidet sich das unbeabsichte Abo mit der Drittanbietersperre...ich glaubs aber eher nicht


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2012)

zitze schrieb:


> den Gericht kar machen


Wer muss was klar machen? Vor einem Gericht kommt erst mal die Staatsanwaltschaft und die müsste Anklage erheben. Anklage wird aber nur dann beim Gericht zugelassen, wenn die Verurteilung eines Täters erwartet werden kann.


----------



## zitze (12 Juli 2012)

Reducal

ups sorry falsche erklärt 

aber das ist auch nicht der Weg den ich geh oder beabsichtige um etwas zu erreichen was den Betrug an geht...und wenn lediglich das ich aufgrund verschlafene Fristen der Firma (Wiederspruchsfrist etc) mein Recht bekomme.Somit ist das Abo ungültig und mein Mobilanbieter mir die nicht mehr in Rechnung stellt. Denn auch ein Abo-Anbieter der Firma X hat auf Fristen und der gleichen zu reagieren.

Und da gibt es eben 2 Wege...
der leichte Weg:bevorzuge ich lieber
entweder Einsicht des Mobilanbieters durch die vorgelegten Beweise und das eigenständigen Handeln darauf
der schwere Weg:
oder eben über die Strafanzeige

Der Wortlaut für die Strafanzeige sollte in dem Falle aber eher nicht auf Betrugsversuch allein lauten.

Ich hinterfrage mich selbst gerade!!!
Fraglich ist zudem wie und ob ein Wiederspruch eines Abos überhaupt zulässig ist.
ich verweis mal auf:
§ 312d (4) 2. Widerrufs- und Rückgaberecht bei Fernabsatzverträgen laut Bürgerlichen Gestzbuch

Aber laut deren AGBs sollte alles kein Problem darstellen wennnnnnn sie mal Antworten würden oder auch eben dieser Abo-Betreiber erreichbar wäre unter der angegebenen Adresse usw.

Da ich ja davon gebrauch gemacht habe (Wiederspruchsfrist & Kündigung) stellt sich damit die Frage:

In wie weit darf dann mein Mobilanbieter deren Rechnung an mich ausweisen.


In Mom. beschäftige ich mich aber nicht weiter damit...wie gesagt viel zu früh dafür.

Sollte es jedoch in diese Richtung gehen werde ich wohl freundlicher Weise meinen Anbieter die Eier etwas lang ziehen und hoffe auf deren Verständnis um sie zum Handeln zu bewegen.....wie eben Vodafone das von sich aus macht.

mfg zitze


----------



## zitze (12 Juli 2012)

so erledigt...habs geschafft 

Abo-Name ist: ericsson ipx ab

was haben die denn mit birdview mobile zu tun ?  ?

Hab bei meiner Hotline nochmal angerufen, die haben mir den Namen bzw. eine kostenlose Tel.Nr. gegeben um bei den Abo-Anbieter an zu rufen.

Ganze hat 3 min gedauert.

Hab am Tel ein Wiederspruch ein gelegt.Eben SMS bekommen mit den Wortlaut:

Ihr Abo bei birdview mobile wurde erfolgreich gekündigt

gekündigt??? hä

Naja schiss druff auf die 4,99 Hauptsache ist ich bin den Müll los

Meine Nachfrage bei der Dame was es für ein Abo sei sagte sie mir Erotikvideo.

ich darauf...und wie komme ich auf solche Seiten ...sie... durch Banner... etc wo man drauf klickt...weitergeleitet wird zum entsprechenden Video.Klickt man auf das Video akzeptiert man das Abo.

Ich will mich nicht verstecken....ich habe auf Google ein bestimmtes Video gesucht weil ich den Typ krass finde und die Musik erst.

link dazu:  (nix verbotenes...keine Angst)

hxxp://wxw.videobash.com/video_show/jeb-corliss-quot-grinding-the-crack-quot-42121

Das hat aber nix mit Erotik zu tun oder doch?

Ne im ernst...über Google bin ich dann bei der Suche mal wirklich auf so ne Seite gekommen habs womöglich irgendwie doch berührt beim schliesen des Fensters...zag hatte ich den mist an der Backe.Eine andere Erklärung würde nicht in Frage kommen.

dennoch Danke für die Hilfe im Forum
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nochmal Daten dazu

SMS erhalten von 6729
Inhalt:
_Vodafone:Ihre Bezahlung von 4.99euro für ihr Abo bei Birdview_Mobile_AG ist erfolgt. Im Internet auf vodafone.de/abos finden sie Ihre Abos auf einen Blick_

Abgewartet bis beim Mobilanbieter Rechnung vor liegt .. Abo-Typ erfragt:
Abo: ericsson ipx ab (Erotikzeuch)
Tel: 0800 800474800
Mail: [email protected]

Anrufen genügt..zudem Kostenlos...inerhalb 3 min SMS bekommen (Aboinfo)
Inhalt:
Ihr Abo bei birdview mobile wurde erfolgreich gekündigt

Und glaubt mir ich hab solchen mist nicht wirklich nötig...meine Frau geht ab wie ne Haubitze...also lasst dumme Kommentare bitte

Allen den es genau so geht viel Erfolg beim Kündigen

mfg Zitze

[modedit by Hippo: Link entschärft]


----------



## Hippo (12 Juli 2012)

zitze schrieb:


> ...Und glaubt mir ich hab solchen mist nicht wirklich nötig...meine Frau geht ab wie ne Haubitze...also lasst dumme Kommentare bitte...


Also DAS muß ich mir noch überlegen ob ich so eine Steilvorlage ungenutzt liegenlasse ...


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juli 2012)

Dumm f. gut. Und so dumm, wie ich sein muß, wenn ich mir über mancherlei Leuts Probleme Gedanken mache, hat meine Frau eine verdammt heiße Nacht vor sich...
Heilige Haubitze und keine Witze, der Zitze, der ist spitze, den mag ich, wie Lakritze...
Lakritze nennt man Bärendreck, 1-2-3 und ich bin weg...


----------



## Hippo (12 Juli 2012)

Aka - tu pist pöhse ... 
öhm Zitze - soviel zum Thema Steilvorlagen ...


----------



## manuela frankfurt (13 November 2012)

Unglaublich, auch ich habe es nun endlich nach 54 Monatem !!!! geschafft, mein nie wissentlich abgeschlossenes Base WAP Abo (monatlich 4,99€) zu kündigen. Alle Versuche über Base oder den Absender 87069 scheiterten. Super Hinweiß bzw. entscheidenten Tip hier im Forum heute gefunden. Vielen Dank


----------



## klausp (14 November 2012)

Hallo Manuela,

Vergiss bitte nicht eine Drittanbietersperre eirichten zu lassen. Dies geht mittlerweile auch bei E-plus.


----------



## Manuela Frankfurt (14 November 2012)

klausp schrieb:


> Hallo Manuela,
> 
> Vergiss bitte nicht eine Drittanbietersperre eirichten zu lassen. Dies geht mittlerweile auch bei E-plus.


 
Ja das werde ich auch noch machen Danke


----------



## bernhard (10 Juli 2013)

Sachfremde Diskussion über Tasten unter Windows ausgelagert:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...-fremdanbieter-handy-abo-nicht-kündbar.43510/


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Juli 2013)

ich muß daran denken, bei Gelegenheit den Ericsson-IPX-Beitrag aus dem ausgelagerten Teil wieder raus zu operieren


----------



## Zenzi (16 Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe dazu eine frage! Ich habe im Internet gesurft (mit dem Handy), dann ist ein Fenster aufgegangen... Wollen sie das Abo "sowieso" (ich hab es nicht gelesen, da ich keins abschließen wollte) und habe vor lauter Panik statt abbrechen auf kaufen gedrückt 
Wie bekomme ich, bevor es abgebucht wird, raus, wer da dahinter steckt.... Habe jetzt mehrere Adressen im Internet gefunden!
Bei der SMS steht: jeder zeit kündbar, melden sie sich an Ericsson ipx Support 
Vielen dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Maxyking (2 Oktober 2013)

Hay,
Mein sohnemann hat angeblich ein premium abo von "zong" abgeschlossen wo 6.99€ abgezogen wurden..
sms: E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 6.99€ für die Nutzugn des Premium-Diensttes von ZONG berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich an den Partner.

Ich habe jetzt 50 versuche getätigt bei google irgentwas davon zu finden.. lg. Marco


----------



## Hippo (2 Oktober 2013)

E+plus muß Dir eine kostenfreie Nummer zum Drittanbieter nennen. 
Ansonsten >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/  und da "Telefonabzocke"


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2013)

http://www.helpster.de/zong-abo-kuendigen-so-funktioniert-s_99961
?
Gegründet vom heutigen Paypalchef???
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/29/former-zong-ceo-david-marcus-named-president-of-paypal/

Handelt es sich womöglich um eine app? (für das smartphone)
http://zong.com/android





Maxyking schrieb:


> Mein sohnemann hat angeblich ein premium abo von "zong" abgeschlossen wo 6.99€ abgezogen wurden..
> sms: E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 6.99€ für die Nutzugn des Premium-Diensttes von ZONG berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich an den Partner.



Vielleicht ist es kein Abo, sondern eben eine Einmalzahlung für eine app?


----------



## Reducal (3 Oktober 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es kein Abo, sondern eben eine Einmalzahlung für eine app?


nein, ZONG ist ein Zahlungssytem selbst, siehe hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...telefonica-germany-kooperiert-mit-zong.37204/


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2013)

Ja. Ich habe mich unklar ausgedrückt... Ich meinte, ob evtl. mit ZONG eine App (oder etwas anderes) bezahlt wurde. Und kein Abo abgeschlossen wurde. Dass es ein Abo sei, schreibt Maxyking, in der zitierten Nachricht ist aber nur von "Premiumdienst" die Rede. Näheres kann ihm, wie Hippo schon sagt, E-Plus verraten. Das heißt: Muss ihm E-Plus verraten, nicht kann. E-Plus wird wahrscheinlich auf Zong verweisen:
http://zong.com/help/contact-us

Falls man ihn jedoch auf die ZONG GmbH verweist, ergibt sich ein Problem:



> Zong GmbH (ehemals Blitz D10-zwei-eins-sieben GmbH, Düsseldorf, c/o Blitzstart Holding AG, Bavariaring 29, 80336 München.)
> 
> Amtsgericht Düsseldorf
> HRB 63863 Bekannt gemacht am: 02.07.2013 12:00 Uhr
> ...


PS


> In Germany call 0800 723 4500 (Calls from German mobile and landline free of charge.)


----------



## bernhard (3 Oktober 2013)

http://www.polizei.bayern.de/oberfranken/news/presse/aktuell/index.html/166833


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Oktober 2013)

Zong ist aber weit mehr als das, v.a. seit es ein Teil von ebay ist. Die Liquidation der Zong GmbH dürfte auch mit dem Kauf zusammen hängen.
Die auf der Zong-Webseite angegebene (internationale) Kontaktnummer ist die von Paypal (in Irland). Die deutsche 0800-Nummer ist auch von Paypal, daher kam sie mir bekannt vor.
Zong ist quasi "Paypal mobile". Wahrscheinlich wird ihm E-Plus auch nichts anderes sagen, aber wenn er bereits diese Vorabinfos hat, kann ihn E-Plus mit seiner entscheidenden Frage, für was da überhaupt bezahlt werden soll, nicht so leicht abwimmeln.


> Zong has 100% carrier coverage in Germany, so you can say "Guten tag!" to all 80 million residents at once. Zong has a hard time remembering the completion of those deals, since they were done while attending Oktoberfest, but we can't really argue with the results.


So läuft das Business. Wenn Zong mir allerdings guten Tag zu wünschen gedenkt, möchte ich denen raten, sich auch mit anderen Aspekten bayrischen Brauchtums zu beschäftigen:


----------

